# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple iPhone, MacWorld 2007 !

## kadronarxis

το τηλέφωνο είναι τραγικά ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## nikostheater

Παρουσιαζει το νεο προιον το οποιο ειναι iPod και τηλεφωνο μαζι!

----------


## Flareman

ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

Καλά, πανικός! Δε λέω τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## nikostheater

Πωωωωω ξεφτιλισε τους παντες!
Ποια Microsoft τωρα και ποια sony-ericsson και Nokia...
τρωνε ολοι την σκονη της Apple!

----------


## poromenos

available: shipping in June
	8GB model - $599
	4GB model - $499

----------


## aragorn

> τα χαπια μου
> that's not possible 
> φοβαμαι τραγικα την τιμη
> γιατι δν την λεει τοση ωρα?


Την είπε την είπε, την τιμή...
499 δολάρια με 4 gb storage, 599 με 8 gb

----------


## aragorn

# The big news of the day is the iPhone, a futuristic combination iPod/phone/camera/network device with a new user interface that's based on a touch-sensitive screen controlled by your fingers - the patented "multitouch" system. (It supposedly runs "Mac OS X.")

# The single-button ("Home") device has built-in sensors to detect position (vertical vs. horizontal), ambient light and proximity (e.g. to your skin). It looks like an iPod where the whole front is a screen (and there's no clickwheel).

# The iPhone features Quad-band GSM+EDGE, with Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, plus SMS, CallerID, ring tones, conferencing and a calendar. (Cingular apparently provides the service.) It offers visual voice mail and contact control, along with a photo manager.

# In the Internet realm, the iPhone offers email (IMAP and POP3, with HTML formatting), Web browsing (with Google Maps) and "Widgets." Yahoo will offer a Blackberry-like "push" email service.

# A 4GB iPhone is due in June for the U.S. at $499 with a 2-year Cingular contract ($599 for 8 GB). Other debuts are Q4 for Europe and 2008 for Asia.

----------


## Flareman

Μόλις τελείωσε το Keynote του Steve Jobs στη φετινή MacWorld San Fransisco. Το ένα από τα δύο μεγάλα προϊόντα που ανακοινώθηκαν ήταν - φυσικά - το πολυαναμενόμενο υβρίδιο κινητού τηλεφώνου / MP3 player / organizer iPhone.

Σε αυτό το thread ποστάρουμε τα σχόλιά μας και ό,τι άλλο έχουμε να πούμε σχετικά με το νέο αυτό τεχνολογικό επίτευγμα!

----------


## sdikr

Να trollaro;

Εχώ τέτοιο πράγμα εδώ και 2 χρόνια   :Wink:    μονό που δεν είναι iphone,  αλλά σιγούρα δεν μπορείς να το πείς επιτεγμα

----------


## kadronarxis

Άστο Σπύρο...τέτοιο δεν έχεις

----------


## sdikr

> Άστο Σπύρο...τέτοιο δεν έχεις


Πες μου τι ειναι αυτό που δεν έχω,

Ααα να μην ξεχάσω το δικό μου έχει και gps,  excel, world,  sql,  (να συνεχίσω; ) 
 :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

Ρε συνονονόματε λέμε δεν έχεις, τέλος :Smile:  Ούτε ξεχωριστή μπαταρία για MP3 playback δεν έχει, ούτε accelerόμετρο και proximity sensor και ambient light sensor έχει, ούτε multitouch οθόνη, ούτε OSX τρέχει, ούτε 4 και 8 GB μνήμη δεν έχει (εκτός αν του βάλεις τις ανάλογες κάρτες), ούτε WiFi έχεις (εδώ μπορεί και να έχεις, πάω πάσο :Smile: , ούτε τα υπόλοιπα πατενταδόρικα της Apple :Smile: 

Φιλικά, έτσι; :One thumb up:  Δε λέω ότι οι άλλες συσκευές δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους καλά... απλώς δεν είναι iPhone :Smile: 

(ΥΓ: Α, και όσον αφορά το τρολλάρισμα: σε λίγο θα σκάσουνε μύτη οι γνωστοί, δε χρειάζεται και εσύ που είσαι δηλωμένος αντίτρολλάς :Very Happy: )

----------


## nikostheater

Συνεχισε,συνεχισε..
Χαχα,εισαι απιστευτος..δεν ειδες οτι το iPhone ειναι χρονια μπροστα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο κυκλοφορει;
Μεινε με το windows mobile σου,ασε τους υπολοιπους ομως να χαρουν το μελλον..
Εσυ μπορεις να μεινεις στο παρελθον,δεν πειραζει... :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε συνονονόματε λέμε δεν έχεις, τέλος Ούτε ξεχωριστή μπαταρία για MP3 playback δεν έχει, ούτε accelerόμετρο και proximity sensor και ambient light sensor έχει, ούτε multitouch οθόνη, ούτε OSX τρέχει, ούτε 4 και 8 GB μνήμη δεν έχει (εκτός αν του βάλεις τις ανάλογες κάρτες), ούτε WiFi έχεις (εδώ μπορεί και να έχεις, πάω πάσο, ούτε τα υπόλοιπα πατενταδόρικα της Apple
> 
> Φιλικά, έτσι; Δε λέω ότι οι άλλες συσκευές δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους καλά... απλώς δεν είναι iPhone
> 
> (ΥΓ: Α, και όσον αφορά το τρολλάρισμα: σε λίγο θα σκάσουνε μύτη οι γνωστοί, δε χρειάζεται και εσύ που είσαι δηλωμένος αντίτρολλάς)


osx;  υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό Linux  based smartphone

Η μνήμη του είναι flash  και όχι ram (αργή δηλάδη)  ναι έχεις δίκαιο εγώ πρέπει να βάλω καρτούλα,  αλλά μπορώ να βάλω οτι καρτουλά θέλω!

τι ειναι το Multitouch,  Μπορείς να μου πείς; 
το accelerόμετρο;  αυτό που σου λέει με πόσα πηγαίνεις;  (γιατί αν ειναι αυτό και το δικό μου το κάνει, ακόμα μου λέει σε τι υψόμετρο ειμαι  ή αν τρέχω πολύ  :Wink:  )
Το ambient light  τι να το κάνω ακριβώς;

Πες μου λοιπόν που ειναι το τεχνολογικό θαύμα;

@nikostheater
Η διαφωνία μου ειναι στο οτι δεν βλέπω πουθενά το τεχνολογικό θαυμά
Τουλάχιστον όμως εγώ το χαίρομαι εδώ και 2 χρόνια  :Wink:

----------


## aragorn

Ότι και να λέτε, το τηλεφωνάκι είναι απλά ανπαίκταμπλ!
Τηλεφωνάκι είπα;
Πιπέρι και μεθανόλη στο στόμα  :Laughing: 
Πραγματικά, η εξέλιξη του είδους, όσον αφορά τις συσκευές της κατηγορίας...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πες μου τι ειναι αυτό που δεν έχω,
> 
> Ααα να μην ξεχάσω το δικό μου έχει και gps,  excel, world,  sql,  (να συνεχίσω; )


320*480 pixels σε 135 γραμμάρια.
Interface εξαρχής σχεδιασμένο για 100% χρήση με δάχτυλα.
(Υποκειμενικό) πολύ καλύτερο interface για το Music player.
Acceleroμετρο για να αλλάζει μόνο του από landscape <> portrait.
Μικρο/μεσαιο-βελτιώσεις.

(Από την παρουσίαση, gps μάλλον έχει. Ανάλογα με το πόσο πλήρης ή όχι είναι η έκδοση του osx που έχει, τα word, excel κλπ δεν μοιάζουν πρόβλημα, και πρακτικά σίγουρα θα έχουμε ports από ooo και λοιπά oss projects.)



> Ρε συνονονόματε λέμε δεν έχεις, τέλος Ούτε ξεχωριστή μπαταρία για MP3 playback δεν έχει, ούτε [...]


Τελικά έχει δύο μπαταρίες; Δεν το βλέπω πουθενά και μου μοιάζει μάλλον αμφίβολο.

Αν η ευρωπαική τιμή είναι €500 τελική το συζητάω. Αν είναι €500 με σύνδεση με βλέπω να μένω με ότι έχω  :Smile:

----------


## kostthem

> osx;  υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό Linux  based smartphone
> 
> Η μνήμη του είναι flash  και όχι ram (αργή δηλάδη)  ναι έχεις δίκαιο εγώ πρέπει να βάλω καρτούλα,  αλλά μπορώ να βάλω οτι καρτουλά θέλω!
> 
> τι ειναι το Multitouch,  Μπορείς να μου πείς; 
> το accelerόμετρο;  αυτό που σου λέει με πόσα πηγαίνεις;  (γιατί αν ειναι αυτό και το δικό μου το κάνει, ακόμα μου λέει σε τι υψόμετρο ειμαι  ή αν τρέχω πολύ  )
> Το ambient light  τι να το κάνω ακριβώς;
> 
> Πες μου λοιπόν που ειναι το τεχνολογικό θαύμα;
> ...


Να ακουμπάς σε δύο διαφορετικά σημεία της οθόνης και να "ανοίγεις" μια φωτογραφία ας πούμε...

Έχει και αρνητικά η ιστορία (θα αργήσει, είναι πολύ ακριβό, συνεργασία μόνο με Cingular στην Αμερική) αλλά τεχνολογικά είναι κορυφαίο. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο site της Apple, έχει κατατοπιστικά videos.

----------


## toRus

sdikr, είσαι μεγάλο troll τελικά  :Whip:   :Smile:  . Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Apple ανέβασε τον πήχη ψηλά, τόσο στην τιμή όσο και στην ποιότητα/τεχνολογία. Δυστυχώς δε θα το αγοράσω παρά μόνο αν αλλάξει η κατάσταση Apple=Rainbow στην Ελλάδα. Με λωποδύτες δε θέλω να έχω πάρε-δώσε.

----------


## Flareman

Έχει διπλή μπαταρία, το λέει στο site της Apple: τόσες ώρες για άλλες εφαρμογές, τόσες για μουσική (δεν παίρνω και όρκο βέβαια, αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται).

Μιλάμε κάθομαι και βλέπω τα details από το επίσημο site και έχω μείνει... απίστευτο εργαλείο, τι να λέμε τώρα! Το επόμενο κινητό μου, τελεία και παύλα! Α, και τρέχει κανονικά OSX με όλα τα κομφόρ του (Core Animation κ.λπ.) - κανένα κινητό με Linux (που είναι πολύ λίγα και όχι του κορμού της αγοράς απ' ότι ξέρω) δε θα μπορούσε π.χ. να τρέξει το Beryl απροβλημάτιστα. Και σίγουρα, θα περιμένουμε και εφαρμογούλες :Smile: 

Μιλάμε για κόσμημα, όχι αστεία. Επίσης, υπ' όψιν σας το μαύρο ριντιζάιν στο site της μεγάλης και σίγουρης, αλλά και την αλλαγή της κεφαλίδας/tab iPod σε iPhone, στο πάνω μέρος της σελίδας! Κορυφαία η νέα διαφήμιση (οφ τόπικ αυτό αλλά οκ), και η προσθήκη του iTV στη σελίδα με το iTunes.

Σχετικά με το iPhone, αναφέρεται ημ/νια κυκλοφορίας στην Ευρώπη τα τέλη 2007. Ήτοι, στο Ελλάντα θα το δούμε προς το Φλεβάρη του 2008:P

----------


## Πύρρος

> Έχει διπλή μπαταρία, το λέει στο site της Apple: τόσες ώρες για άλλες εφαρμογές, τόσες για μουσική (δεν παίρνω και όρκο βέβαια, αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται).


Μπα, και οι αυτονομίες των video ipods έτσι γράφονται(Χ ώρες video, Υ ώρες μουσική). Και των κινητών BTW (Χ ομιλία, Υ ράδιο, Ζ mp3, W αναμονή)

----------


## WandereR

Στο +8,30% το δαγκωμένο μήλο...

----------


## nickolas2005

Το περιμενα διαφορετικο...Πιο μικρο βασικα...Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα το παρω..Δεν πιστευω οτι βολευει για κινητο..Εχει και μικρη αυτονομια απο οτι βλεπω..



Off Topic


		Παντως το Apple TV θα το χτυπησω αμεσα :One thumb up:

----------


## Flareman

@Πύρρο: πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις δίκιο, ελπίζω να έχω εγώ όμως :Razz: 

Ανέβηκε το Keynote, λινκ από την κεντρική της Apple!

Έχω αρρωστήσειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## nikostheater

Tελικα ενω ολοι οι αλλοι φτιαχνουν προιοντα του σημερα,η apple προσφερει σημερα τεχνολογια του μεθαυριο.

----------


## edge_xania

Πουλαω ipod video 30αρι λευκο ενος χρονου και ενα motorola razor V3x για να βρω λεφτα για iphone...:P
Ακομα να ερθει Ευρωπη ρε παιδια..?

----------


## wintech2003

iPhone rulez!!!

 :Respekt:

----------


## murex

Το χω πει: και πλυντήριο να βγάλει κορυφαίο θα είναι. Ο κάδος θα ανοίγει με πορτάκι σε σχήμα μήλου!!!!

Πολύ καλό τηλέφωνο, μένει να δούμε reviews για το πόσο εύχρηστο είναι...

----------


## toRus

> Tελικα ενω ολοι οι αλλοι φτιαχνουν προιοντα του σημερα,η apple προσφερει σημερα τεχνολογια του μεθαυριο.


Ποιο σωστά "Tελικα ενω ολοι οι αλλοι φτιαχνουν προιοντα του προχθές, η apple προσφερει σημερα τεχνολογια του χθες".

----------


## Flareman

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι δε θα μπορεί να σηκώσει εφαρμογές εγκατεστημένες από τον χρήστη, που αν ισχύει θα είναι μεγάλη μπαρούφα - αλλά δεν το πιστεύω αν δεν το δω!

Πραγματικά, αν είχε 3G, μεγαλύτερη μνήμη και καλύτερη μπαταρία θα ήταν αχτύπητο, τελεία. Εε... και τώρα αχτύπητο είναι δηλαδή, εννοώ θα ήταν πιο αχτύπητο :Razz:

----------


## spanaks

...
Αφού είδα την παρουσίαση έχω μείνει άφωνος... Από τον τρόπο χειρισμού κυρίως...
Το μόνο που μένει να δούμε είναι κατά πόσο θα σηκώνει και άλλες εφαρμογές. Γιατί από προδιαγραφές (για μένα) μόνο το gps λείπει...
μμμ και η κάρτα μνήμης...
μμμμ και...

Τέσπα... Έχει αρκετά στοιχεία που θα δούμε σύντομα σε αρκετές συσκευές προσωπικής χρήσης...

----------


## Πύρρος

GPS πρέπει να έχει, ο jobs το έδειχνε να έχει τη θέση του.

----------


## Flareman

Δεν έχει GPS, το είχε στα Bookmarks - το πολύ πολύ να πιάνει την τοποθεσία στο περίπου συναληθεύοντας την ευρύτερη τοποθεσία μέσω της κυψέλης όπου βρίσκεται το κινητό με τα στοιχεία του Google Maps.

Πύρρο, είμαστε 1-1 :One thumb up:

----------


## GP

Στα + το UI, X, safari, ipod αλλά ελπίζω η υπεραπλούστευση να μην σκοτώσει τις ικανότητες. Α, και δεν έχει FM...

----------


## edge_xania

Ξεκινησαν τα οργανα...Η Cisco θα μηνυσει την Apple γιατι εχει κανει register το ονομα iphone για δικια της συσκευη...

----------


## Flareman

Λέει είχαν αρχίσει διαπραγματεύσεις και η Apple βιάστηκε να ανακοινώσει το όνομα πριν κλείσουν. Προφανώς θα τα βρούνε, η Cisco θα δώσει το ΟΚ και θα αποσύρει τη μήνυση - απλώς προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλευθεί την εσπευσμένη κίνηση της Apple για να ανεβάσει το κασέ του ονόματος.

Μπαρούφες, λέω εγώ :Very Happy:

----------


## vasper

Πολύ καλές ιδέες μπήκαν σε αυτή τη συσκευή, αλλά χωρίς SDK και δυνατότητα για 3rd party εφαρμογές δεν το αγοράζω. Τόσα χρήματα για ένα απλό κινητό (δεν είναι smartphone) είναι κοροϊδία δυστυχώς...  :Sad:

----------


## kadronarxis

Είναι λίγο πακέτο αυτό vasper, έχεις δίκιο.
Εύχομαι και αυτό να αλλάξει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που θα παρουσιαστεί η τελική έκδοση.
Όταν εμφανιστεί ευρώπη, σκέφτομαι να το τσιμπήσω όπως είναι(enough is enough με το Τ68 που έχω τώρα).

----------


## antoine

Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ... βουαλά...!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk&eurl=

----------


## Gix

Πάρτε αρκετά χάπια πριν το δείτε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

Εγώ θέλω το iPhone 2!!! :ROFL: 

Αλλά και το 1 αν θέλει κάποιος να μου το κάνει δώρο... ρισπέκτ :Respekt:

----------


## kadronarxis

Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ:
http://money.cnn.com/2007/01/10/comm...tune/index.htm

η apple για άλλη μια φορά κράτησε κρυφά τα χαρτιά της  για το iPhone, μέχρι την επίσημη παρουσίαση.
Αυτή η εταιρεία αν θέλει να κρατήσει κάτι κρυφό, το κρατάει.

antoine: το video είναι φανταστικό.! 
Flareman, από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά το βλέπω να έρχεται προς τα εδώ ...  :Sad:

----------


## Πύρρος

Από το /. σήμερα:    	 		* No Third-party Apps on iPhone Says Jobs* 



wyldeone writes "In an interview with the New York Times, Steve Jobs confirms reports that the recently-announced iPhone will not allow third party applications to be installed. According to Jobs, 'These are devices that need to work, and you can't do that if you load any software on them.' In a similar vein, Jobs said in a MSNBC article that, 'Cingular doesn't want to see their West Coast network go down because some application messed up.'"


Μεγάλο ξενέρωμα. Τι νόημα έχει το εξαιρετικό gui και η οθόνη αφής αν οι δυνατότητες είναι φιξαρισμένες; Για να μη σχολιάσω την δικαιολογία που προέβαλε ο Jobs.

----------


## murex

Άμα δεν έχει mods, να το χαίρεται ο Jobs!!!!!!!!!!!
Πότε θα καταλάβουν ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ οι χρήστες τους ξεπερνάνε στις ανάγκες.
Ώραία παπαρα είπε:"Cingular doesn’t want to see their West Coast network go down because some application messed up" έχει δει πολλές φορές το war games μου φαίνεται...
ή νομίζει ότι θα κάθομαι και αφού έχω φεσωθεί για να πάρω το τηλέφωνο θα πληρώνω για κάθε εφαρμογή που θα βγάζει η apple γι' αυτό. Έλεος, δεν έχει μάθει από τα λάθη του. Κλειστή πλατφόρμα = νεκρή πλατφόρμα. Μόνο σε mainframes για τράπεζες δεν ισχύει.

----------


## viron

1) Το μοντέλο που επιδείχθηκε ΔΕν ήταν λειτουργικό.
2) Tα περισότερα δήθεν προγράμματα ήταν JPEG!!!
3) Η έλλειψη πληκτρολογίου θα καταλήξει σε οθόνη γεμάτη δαχτυλιές και γρατζουνιές.

Για την ελλάδα ένα ακόμα αντικίνητρο είναι το κανάλι διανομης της apple.

Βύρων.

----------


## Πύρρος

> 1) Το μοντέλο που επιδείχθηκε ΔΕν ήταν λειτουργικό.
> 2) Tα περισότερα δήθεν προγράμματα ήταν JPEG!!!



http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/macworld2...mmy-227582.php
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ipo...hone-hands-on/
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/0...th-the-iphone/

Δηλαδή τα παραπάνω είναι ή προπαγάνδα ή ομαδική παραίσθηση;

----------


## murex

Αν νομίζεις ότι ο Jobs είναι κομπογιανίτης είσαι πολύ γελασμένος φίλε μου. Δεν είναι όπως τα demo του Gates. Αυτά που έδειξε ήταν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ, γι' αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος.

BTW από που τα γράφεις αυτά; μόνος σου τα σκέφτηκες; Και το OSX που έχω στον apple μου είναι TIF και εγώ δεν δουλεύω πραγματικά, έδωσα 1300 ευρώ για να κάνω μόστρα.

----------


## viron

> Αν νομίζεις ότι ο Jobs είναι κομπογιανίτης είσαι πολύ γελασμένος φίλε μου. Δεν είναι όπως τα demo του Gates. Αυτά που έδειξε ήταν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ, γι' αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος.
> 
> BTW από που τα γράφεις αυτά; μόνος σου τα σκέφτηκες; Και το OSX που έχω στον apple μου είναι TIF και εγώ δεν δουλεύω πραγματικά, έδωσα 1300 ευρώ για να κάνω μόστρα.


Tα λένε έγκυροι δημοσιογράφοι που ήταν στην παρουσίαση μάλιστα ένας από αυτούς πήρε στα χέρια του τη συσκευή που κρατούσε ο jobs στην σκηνή και την δοκίμαε για ώρα.

Και χωρίς να θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω λένε , μάλιστα κάνουν πλάκα μεταξύ τους για λίγο για το θέμα, ότι οιεφαρμογές δεν ήταν πραγματικές αλλά jpeg.

Eπειδή δεν θα με πιστέυετε ακούστε το οι ίδιοι εδώ:
http://www.twit.tv/node/4797
http://www.twit.tv/mbw23b


Την γνώμη για τον Jobs θα σε στενοχωρήσω αν την γράψω οπότε καλύτερα διαβάσε το βιβλίο *The Second Coming of Steve Jobs*αν και ο ίδιος δεν θα ήθελε για αυτό και πολύ το λένε Τhe book Steve Jobs Doesn't want you to read.

Βύρων.

----------


## Flareman

Απλά πράγματα, λειτουργικό ήταν - απλώς αρκετά κομμάτια του είναι ακόμα unfinished και οι εφαρμογές ήτανε placeholders (γι' αυτό π.χ. και δεν έδειξε calendar). Μη δουλευόμαστε τώρα.

Όσο για το κλειστό κ.λπ., είπε ότι θα υπάρχουνε προγράμματα, και όχι κατ' ανάγκην γραμμένα από την ίδια την Apple, αλλά θα παίρνουν έγκριση και θα διανέμονται από την Apple για να υπάρχει έλεγχος στο σύστημα και να μη μπαίνει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Δε λέω, περιοριστικό αλλά όχι και ασφυκτικά.

Και μιας που μιλάμε για iPhone, ακούστηκε μία φήμη ότι ενδεχομένως να προσθέσει η Apple με κάποιο firmware update τη δυνατότητα και για 3G support, αλλά και για wireless syncing. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο γίνεται, αλλά συμβαδίζει με τη φιλοσοφία της Αpple "έχω μια καλή ιδέα, έχω προνοήσει να μπορώ να την προσθέσω ανά πάσα στιγμή".

----------


## kadronarxis

Έτσι ακριβώς flare.
Αλλιώς, θα αφήσει ένα παράθυρο για τις όποιες χακεριές.
Προσωπικά το γουστάρω που δεν δέχεται( ή δέχεται) εφαρμογές από τρίτους.
Πολλά κινητά έξω από τις διάφορες εταιρείες, με το που ξεκινάς να προσθέτεις εφαρμογές, κολλούν με το παραμικρό...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Προσωπικά το γουστάρω που δεν δέχεται( ή δέχεται) εφαρμογές από τρίτους.
> Πολλά κινητά έξω από τις διάφορες εταιρείες, με το που ξεκινάς να προσθέτεις εφαρμογές, κολλούν με το παραμικρό...



Πονάει χέρι, κόψει κεφάλι.

----------


## kadronarxis

Προτιμώ τηλέφωνο fix να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, παρά ένα με 20 (ότι ναναι εφαρμογές) και να κολλάει κάθε τρεις και λίγο.
Γούστα όμως είναι αυτά... άλλος είναι gay.

----------


## murex

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, μπορείς να έχεις το τηλέφωνο όπως το πήρες από την εταιρεία και εγώ να του βάζω ότι μ' αρέσει χωρίς βέβαια να παραπονιέμαι ότι κολάει. 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει τηλέφωνο ένα τέτοιο φοβερό λειτουργικό και να μήν το φορτώσει η ίδια η μαμά εταιρεία με "καλούδια", μάλλον θα το κάνει σε βάθος χρόνου...

----------


## teacake

> Και μιας που μιλάμε για iPhone, ακούστηκε μία φήμη ότι ενδεχομένως να προσθέσει η Apple με κάποιο firmware update τη δυνατότητα και για 3G support


Τα 3G τηλέφωνα έχουν άλλο hardware, δεν αρκεί ένα  απλό firmware update.

----------


## Flareman

... αν όμως το hardware είναι κατάλληλο και περάσει κάτω από τη μύτη μας; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## spanaks

> 3) Η έλλειψη πληκτρολογίου θα καταλήξει σε οθόνη γεμάτη δαχτυλιές και γρατζουνιές.


Τόσα pda κυκλοφορούν... γιατί δεν παραπονιέται κανείς?

----------


## viron

> Τόσα pda κυκλοφορούν... γιατί δεν παραπονιέται κανείς?


Γιατί δεν είναι τηλέφωνα....

Δείτε και αυτό.
http://www.pistolwimp.com/media/56407/


Βύρων.

----------


## kostthem

Χα χα! Σούπερ το βιντεάκι! Ελπίζω να μην βάζουν ιδέες στην Apple  :Razz:

----------


## viron

Δανεικό από συζήτηση αλλού:

The Ultimate iPhone Frequently Asked Questions

Can it be used with anything but Cingular? --No.

Is it an "unlocked" phone, so I can use it with a carrier other than 
Cingular? --No.

Will there be a non-Cingular version? --Not within the first two years.

Can I put my T-Mobile SIM card in it instead of Cingular? --No.

But what if I keep asking? Then will it be available beyond Cingular? --No.

Can it run Mac OS X programs? --No.

Can I add new programs to it? --No. Apple wants to control the look and 
feel and behavior of every aspect of the phone.

Does it run programs from Palm, Symbian, Windows? --No.

Does it connect to iChat? --No.

Does it have games? --No.

Is it ambidextrous? --No.

Does it have GPS? --No.

Voice recognition? Voice dialing? Voice memos? --No, although this could 
change by June when the phone ships.

Does it get onto the HSDPA (3G) high-speed Internet network that 
Cingular has rolled out in a few cities? --No. But Steve Jobs said a 
later version of the iPhone will --- once there’s enough HSDPA coverage in 
this country to justify it.

Does the Web browser support Flash or Java? --No.

Will it play music over Bluetooth? --Unknown.

Can you change the battery yourself? --No. You’ll have to send the phone 
in to Apple for battery replacement, just as with the iPods.

Can it open Word and Excel documents? --No. (Steve Jobs says it can open 
PDF files, though.)

Can you use it one-handed? --Yes, for some functions. But overall, it’s 
less convenient than on a phone with physical keys.

Can I make a call while driving a car? --Not as easily as on a regular 
cellphone with programmed speed-dial keys. (Besides--MUST you?)

Does the camera record video? --Not yet. Apple may add this feature by June.

Does it connect to standard iPod accessories like car docks and speaker 
systems? --Yes!

Does it work overseas? --Yes. It’s a quad-band GSM phone, meaning you can 
use it in almost any country (for an added fee, of course).

Is there a Verizon version? --NO!!!!

Will they make a non-cellphone version--a widescreen touch iPod? --Nobody 
knows. Apple doesn’t leak product info until it’s good and ready.

That scrolling through lists thing is glitzy, but what if I have 3,000 
names in my address book? --There’s also an alphabet "index tab" down the 
right side of the screen, so you can jump to another spot in the list.

Is there a calendar? --Yes.

Will it sync with Outlook? --No.

What about airplane use? --It has a airplane mode (wireless off), just 
like any cellphone.

Won’t the screen get smudgy? --It does, but you don’t see it except when 
the screen is off. The one I played with was pretty streaky, but wiping 
it on my sleeve cleaned it completely.

Who on earth would buy this thing? --Obviously not people who ask this 
question. But that’s OK--there’s no requirement that everyone buy the 
iPhone. More for the rest of us!  :Smile: 


(Για την αντιγραφή)
Bύρων.

----------


## kadronarxis

viron, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα μείνουν τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτά στο κινητό.
Ούτε καν το όνομα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

Π.χ σε αυτά που γράφεις, γράφει:

"Voice recognition? Voice dialing? Voice memos? --No, although this could 
change by June when the phone ships. "

Από τη στιγμή που κάποια χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι σίγουρα, το να βγαίνουμε με τις πέτρες έτοιμες στο χέρι, είναι λίγο αστείο.

Άσχετο: έχεις κάτσει να δουλέψεις ποτέ σε mac?(μπέσα απάντηση).

----------


## haHa

Για εμενα προσωπικα το μεγαλο προβλημα δεν ειναι οι ελλειψεις που μπορει να εχει..(3g, μη υποστηριξη 3rd-party εφαρμογων κλπ)

Αλλα το μηκος του και *κυριως το κοστος του.Πιστευω οτι Ελλαδα-Ευρωπη θα εχει χωρις επιδοτηση 900-1000 ευρω!!*

Και την τιμη αυτην τη λεω γιατι:
π.χ. Το μοντελο των 8GB κανει 600$ με 2 χρονια συμβολαιο. Η επιδοτηση για 2 χρονια συμβολαιο που κοιταξα ειναι 150 δολλαρια.
Αρα για σκετη συσκευη παμε στα 750 $, δηλαδη στα 580 ευρω.
Βαλτε και το φπα 580*1.19=690 ευρω.
Και τωρα υπολογιστε οτι στην Ελλαδα-Ευρωπη τα προιοντα της Apple ερχονται παντα πιο ακριβα.
Και υπολογιστε οτι η Cingular λογω αποκλειστικης διαθεσης μαλλον θα επιδοτει οχι μονο με 150 ευρω αλλα με παραπανω το iPhone.
Εδω στα περισσοτερα κινητα σου κανει εκπτωση 100 $ εξτρα, δηλαδη με 2 χρονια συμβολαιο τα παιρνεις 250 $ φθηνοτερα.

Ειναι πολλα για κινητο, που αν σου πεσει κατω μπορει να χαλασει.
Ουτε στην παραλια για να ακουσεις μουσικη δε θα μπορεις να το παρεις οταν ξερεις οτι εδωσες σχεδον 1000 ευρω.

----------


## kadronarxis

Το απόγευμα, θα ρίξω τα κόκκαλα στο τραπέζι , για να μαντέψω την τιμή του.
Μπορώ να προβλέψω (τελική τιμή) για 8 μήνες μπροστά.

----------


## haHa

> Το απόγευμα, θα ρίξω τα κόκκαλα στο τραπέζι , για να μαντέψω την τιμή του.
> Μπορώ να προβλέψω (τελική τιμή) για 8 μήνες μπροστά.



Καλα μην αρπαζεσαι!
Εικασιες κανουμε για να δουμε αν θα το παρουμε.

Για παραδειγμα πηγα και ειδα στη Cingular ποσο κανει το Nokia E61.
Εδω με συμβολαιο 1 χρονου αλλα δυνατο(μεγαλη επιδοτηση 200 ευρω και οχι 150 οπως στην Cingular λογω 480 λεπτων δωρεαν)
κανει 180 ευρω.

Στη Cingular κανει 150 $ .

Το iPhone στην με το ιδιο προγραμμα κανει 600$.
Δηλαδη 450$ παραπανω απο το Nokia E61.

Εδω το Nokia E61 κανει 400 ευρω σκετο.Βαλτε και 450$(δηλαδη 350 ευρω) κατω απο 750 ευρω πολυ δυσκολα θα το δουμε.
Αρα μου φαινεται λογικο η τιμη του να ειναι γυρω 900 ευρω σκετο.

Εκτος αν μετα απο λιγους μηνες παρουσιασης του στην Αμερικη ριξει αισθητα την τιμη του.

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν αρπάζομαι αλλά εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες η τιμή.
Οι δικές μας εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, θα το εγγράψουν στο δίκτυό τους;
Θα το προωθήσουν;
Θα το πουλούν με συμβόλαιο αυτές ή η rainbow,systemgraph κλπ;
Τι χαρακτηριστικά ακριβώς θα έχει το κινητό;

Ακόμα είναι πολύ νωρίς πιστεύω.Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι μπορεί να αλλάξει και το interface του.

----------


## haHa

Ασχετα αν θα το βαλουν ή οχι στα προγραμματα τους, αυτο που μετραει ειναι ποσο κανει σαν σκετη συσκευη.

Δυσκολα θα κανει κατω απο 800 ευρω.Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα για ενα κινητο!
Τα ακριβοτερα high end nokia με δυσκολια φθανουν τα 500 ευρω.


Αλλα γενικοτερα ειναι νωρις..

----------


## kadronarxis

εεεπ.....double post.
Θα δούμε haha τι μέλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα για ενα κινητο!


Είπαμε, δεν είναι κινητό  :RTFM:  
 :Smile:   :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Xouzouris

Ναι, και δεν ειναι καν πραγματικοτητα μεχρι το λανσαρισμα του τον Ιουνιο (μαλλον). Αντιθετως, τα οργανα για τους ανταγωνιστες αρχιζουν ηδη τον επομενο μηνα με το λανσαρισμα του νεου LG KE-850 Prada, το οποιο μοιαζει περιεργα πολυ στο προιον της Apple, τοσο που οργιαζουν οι φημες οτι η το iPhone κατασκευαζεται απο την LG για λογαριασμο της Apple, η θα εχουμε δευτερο κυκλο (απειλουμενων) μυνησεων μετα απο αυτες για το ονομα.

----------


## haHa

Ενδιαφερον κινητο!!

----------


## kadronarxis

O μεγάλος και τρανός Ballmer Micro$oft C E O, μιλάει για το iPhone.

Ε λοιπόν, στον κύριο δεν θα δώσω απο δω και πέρα ούτε 1 cent.

Αυτός είναι που διευθύνει τη μεγάλη και τρανή micro$oft?

Να τον χαιρόμαστε.

http://adcentered.typepad.com/adcent...oft_ceo_b.html

----------


## sdikr

> O μεγάλος και τρανός Ballmer Micro$oft C E O, μιλάει για το iPhone.
> 
> Ε λοιπόν, στον κύριο δεν θα δώσω απο δω και πέρα ούτε 1 cent.
> 
> Αυτός είναι που διευθύνει τη μεγάλη και τρανή micro$oft?
> 
> Να τον χαιρόμαστε.
> 
> http://adcentered.typepad.com/adcent...oft_ceo_b.html



πω πω  δεν αντέχουμε τα σχόλια;
 :Razz: 
Εγώ δεν θα δώσω ποτέ μου κάτι στην apple  (με το τρελό κινητό που δεν μπορώ να περάσω προγράμματα......)

ΥΓ περιμένω να δώ ποτε η Ms  θα κάνει οτι και η apple,  απαγόρευσή να περνάς το λειτουργικό της σε μηχανήματα apple (που παράνομα η apple έχει δώσει το bootcamb)

----------


## EvilHawk

> O μεγάλος και τρανός Ballmer Micro$oft C E O, μιλάει για το iPhone.
> 
> Ε λοιπόν, στον κύριο δεν θα δώσω απο δω και πέρα ούτε 1 cent.
> 
> Αυτός είναι που διευθύνει τη μεγάλη και τρανή micro$oft?
> 
> Να τον χαιρόμαστε.
> 
> http://adcentered.typepad.com/adcent...oft_ceo_b.html


Τι είπε δηλαδή ο άνθρωπος, αλήθειες ήταν όλα, ας δούμε τι θα αποφασίσει η αγορά και οι καταναλωτές !

----------


## kadronarxis

Καταρχήν, τον έχει πειράξει τόσο πολύ το iPhone, που γελάει υστερικά.

2) αναφέρει ότι η microsoft πουλάει εκατομμύρια κινητά, ενώ η apple μηδέν. Βέβαια αφού η apple τώρα μπήκε στο παιχνίδι.

3) Αναφέρει ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε business πελάτες, λόγω του ότι δεν έχει πληκτρολόγιο! άσχετο εντελώς, αλλά έχει σε touch screen.

4) Συγκρίνει το iPhone με το ....motorola q-phone. Ασχολίαστο.

5) Είναι απάντηση αυτή από (όπως θέλει να αποκαλείται) τον CEO της μεγαλύτερης software εταιρείας στον κόσμο; Ένα 15-χρονο να έκανα CEO στη microsoft, θα ανέφερε: "Ναι ωραίο κινητό, ελπίζω η apple να πάει καλά με τις πωλήσεις".Εκεί δείχνεις ρε φίλε λίγο ύφος. 

Αυτά.

ΥΓ: παράνομα η apple έχει δώσει το bootcamp? για δώσε link.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καταρχήν, τον έχει πειράξει τόσο πολύ το iPhone, που γελάει υστερικά.
> 2) αναφέρει ότι η microsoft πουλάει εκατομμύρια κινητά, ενώ η apple μηδέν. Βέβαια αφού η apple τώρα μπήκε στο παιχνίδι.


Με την τιμή γελάει, όχι με το iPhone. Στο 2 έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, η Apple δεν μπήκε ακόμα, ΘΑ μπεί όταν αρχίσει να τα πουλάει ...  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Η microsoft δεν έχει βγάλει κινητό....ααα ξέχασα, έβγαλε αλλά κανείς δεν το είδε....γιατί άραγε.
Συγκρίνει τη microsoft που προσφέρει τα windows mobile(τα οποία κυκλοφορούν τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια στην αγορά), με την apple που ακόμα δεν το έχει ....κυκλοφορήσει!!!  Τουλάχιστον αυτό αναφέρει ως επιχείρημα!

Αυτό και αν είναι.

----------


## WandereR

το ατου της απλ είναι οτι έχει την ικανοτητα να στηρίζει της συσκευές της πολυ καλά οσον αφορα το λογισμικό τους. Εχει σπουδαίο κεφαλαιο σε αυτο τον τομεα, και το πουλάει και θα το ξαναπουλάει συνέχεια.


Ο μπάλμερ πάντως όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τόσο  γυαλίζει περισσότερο το μάτι του. Προσωπικά δεν θα τον πλησίαζα στο 1 μέτρο.

----------


## haHa

Η ταπεινη μου αποψη.

Ναι πραγματι εχει ελλειψεις:
α)δεν ειναι 3g
β)δεν παιρνει προγραμματα εκτος της apple(οποτε μικρη ποικιλια και no open source-δωρεαν εφαρμογες)
γ)η μπαταρια δεν αλλαζει ευκολα(ειναι σιγουρο αυτο??)
δ)μαλλον μικρη αυτονομια
και ισως και αλλα.

*Αλλα,ολα αυτα νομιζω οτι καποιος χρηστης θα μπορει να τα ξεπερασει,γιατι θα τον δελεασει το design του, το ποσο λεπτο ειναι,
το ποσο ωραιο και λειτουργικο φαινεται το λειτουργικο του κλπ κλπ

Αυτο ομως που δυσκολα θα ξεπερασει ειναι η τιμη του.Ειναι πιστευω πολυ ακριβο.*

Στην τιμη του προσθεστε και το κοστος των εφαρμογων, γιατι σε αλλα smartphone κυκλοφορουν μερικα αξιολογα δωρεαν προγραμματα.
Φανταζομαι οτι για το iPhone θα ζηταει η Apple εστω και ενα μικρο ποσο για καθε εξτρα εφαρμογη..

----------


## ardi21

Ε οχι και 800 euro για ενα κινητο

Με 600 παιρνεις το καλυτερο Smartphone που κανει παπαδες

----------


## DrEthernet

Off Topic





> πω πω  δεν αντέχουμε τα σχόλια;
> ΥΓ περιμένω να δώ ποτε η Ms  θα κάνει οτι και η apple,  απαγόρευσή να περνάς το λειτουργικό της σε μηχανήματα apple (που παράνομα η apple έχει δώσει το bootcamb)


Για πιο λόγο ακριβώς  το bootcamp είναι παράνομο;  :What..?:

----------


## WAntilles

€800;

Πόσο βλήτο, ανόητος και τρεντομοδοπληκτονεόπλουτος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να δώσει €800 για ένα κινητό;

----------


## haHa

Μπορει να μην κανει μονο 800...
Μπορει βεβαια και λιγοτερο, αλλα πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι πανω απο 800 ευρω η τιμη σκετης συσκευης...

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για πιο λόγο ακριβώς  το bootcamp είναι παράνομο;




Off Topic



Δεν ζητήσε απο την Ms αδεία, βλέπεις τα windows  τρέχουν στα λεγόμενα wintell/pc  μηχανάκια,  κάτι σαν και αυτό που λεεί η apple οτι δεν επιτρέπει να τρέξεις το λειτουργικό της σε μηχάνημα πέραν της apple

----------


## kennyyy

> Καταρχήν, τον έχει πειράξει τόσο πολύ το iPhone, που γελάει υστερικά.
> 
> 2) αναφέρει ότι η microsoft πουλάει εκατομμύρια κινητά, ενώ η apple μηδέν. Βέβαια αφού η apple τώρα μπήκε στο παιχνίδι.


Αυτό που εννοεί είναι ότι η MS πουλάει λογισμικό εδώ και 2 χρόνια (και παραπάνω..), η apple τώρα μόλις μπαίνει στο παιχνίδι και δεν μπαίνει να κατακτήσει την αγορά αλλά να πάρει ένα niche (ειδικά στην Αμερική που δεν δίνει κανείς τόσα λεφτά για κινητό ούτε για αστείο!!)
Βασικά η MS με την apple είναι σε διαφορετικό παιχνίδι. Η MS πουλάει μόνο λογισμικό και το προσαρμόζει ο vendor σε όποια συσκευή θέλει (όποτε προσπάθησε να πουλήσει και hardware βγήκε με ζημιά..) ενώ η apple πουλάει κυρίως το όλο πακέτο και δευτερευόντως λογισμικό..Πουλάει integration και style φυσικά... :Smile: 





> 3) Αναφέρει ότι δεν απευθύνεται σε business πελάτες, λόγω του ότι δεν έχει πληκτρολόγιο! άσχετο εντελώς, αλλά έχει σε touch screen.


Μα δεν απευθύνεται σε business πελάτες. Είδες την παρουσίαση να φαίνεται να απευθύνεται σε business πελάτες? Φρου φρου και αρώματα για το νεανικό κοινό. Παρόμοιο target group με το ipod κυνηγάνε..
Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται καμιά εταιρεία να πετάξει το blackberry για το iphone (που κάνει και Χ φορές παραπάνω λεφτά για καμία παραπάνω λειτουργία που να χρειάζονται οι business πελάτες)
Χώρια που αν κρίνω από το P900 δεν θέλω καν να σκέφτομαι να γράφω email σε touchscreen με μολυβάκι. 10^6 φορές με blackberry!




> 5) Είναι απάντηση αυτή από (όπως θέλει να αποκαλείται) τον CEO της μεγαλύτερης software εταιρείας στον κόσμο; Ένα 15-χρονο να έκανα CEO στη microsoft, θα ανέφερε: "Ναι ωραίο κινητό, ελπίζω η apple να πάει καλά με τις πωλήσεις".Εκεί δείχνεις ρε φίλε λίγο ύφος.


Αυτό είναι το στυλάκι του δυστυχώς. Εδώ πέταξε καρέκλα στον άλλο που έφυγε για την google, σου φαίνεται για άνθρωπο με τακτ? :Smile: 


Το ότι δεν έχει 3G δεν ενδιαφέρει και πολύ την apple, στην Αμερικάνικη αγορά τα 3G κινητά δεν υπάρχουν σχεδόν...
Οι εφαρμογές είναι πολύ hot ζήτημα ειδικά σε σχέση με το ότι τόσα λεφτά θα τα δώσουν κυρίως early adopters που αν μη τι άλλο θέλουν να πειραματίζονται με τα gadgets τους...
JAVA τελικά θα έχει??
Πάντως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι θα έλεγαν αν η MS απαγόρευε να περάσεις 3rd party εφαρμογές στα windows mobile:O! Εδώ με τους vista drivers προσπαθεί να επιβάλλει κάποια πράγματα και γίνεται σφαγή...
Τεσπα, θα δείξει πάντως το 1ο άρθρο για το ipod με το 1ο άρθρο για το iphone δείχνει ότι αν μη τι άλλο, την υπολογίζουν πολύ (και πολλοί..) πλέον την apple..!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ζητήσε απο την Ms αδεία, βλέπεις τα windows  τρέχουν στα λεγόμενα wintell/pc  μηχανάκια,  κάτι σαν και αυτό που λεεί η apple οτι δεν επιτρέπει να τρέξεις το λειτουργικό της σε μηχάνημα πέραν της apple




Off Topic


		Άρα, όταν κάποιος συναρμολογήσει το δικό του μηχάνημα και του φορτώσει Windows, κι αυτό παράνομο είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άρα, όταν κάποιος συναρμολογήσει το δικό του μηχάνημα και του φορτώσει Windows, κι αυτό παράνομο είναι.




Off Topic



Δεν είναι το ίδιο,  :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι το ίδιο,




Off Topic


		Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους για το σκάλωμα, αλλά που ακριβώς το γράφει αυτό που λες;

Από το End-user licence agreement για τα Home XP:

1. GRANT OF LICENSE. Microsoft grants you the following rights provided that you comply with all terms and conditions of this EULA:
1.1 Installation and use. You may install, use, access, display and run one copy of the Software on a single computer, such as a workstation, terminal or other device ("Workstation Computer"). The Software may not be used by more than one processor at any one time on any single Workstation Computer.

Tο υπόλοιπο εδώ.

----------


## panagiotisgr

Δεν μπορείς απλά να συγκρίνεις ένα κινητό με MACOSX με ένα που έχει Linux. Απλά δεν μπορείς γιατί η Apple είναι μερικά έτη φωτός μπροστά και δεν πιάνετε με τίποτα. Όσο για το τηλεφωνο το θέλω τρελλάαααααααααααααα!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους για το σκάλωμα, αλλά που ακριβώς το γράφει αυτό που λες;
> 
> Από το End-user licence agreement για τα Home XP:
> 
> 1. GRANT OF LICENSE. Microsoft grants you the following rights provided that you comply with all terms and conditions of this EULA:
> 1.1 Installation and use. You may install, use, access, display and run one copy of the Software on a single computer, such as a workstation, terminal or other device ("Workstation Computer"). The Software may not be used by more than one processor at any one time on any single Workstation Computer.
> ...




Off Topic


		έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο, εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου την dsp/oem  άδεια

----------


## hemlock

> Δεν μπορείς απλά να συγκρίνεις ένα κινητό με MACOSX με ένα που έχει Linux. Απλά δεν μπορείς γιατί η Apple είναι μερικά έτη φωτός μπροστά και δεν πιάνετε με τίποτα. Όσο για το τηλεφωνο το θέλω τρελλάαααααααααααααα!!!!!


Το οτι η apple εχει μερικους "μονο μηνες στα κινητα", ενω καποιοι  αλλοι (smartphones ,symbian) τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια,δεν θα επρεπε να σε βαζει σε σκεψεις? :Wink:

----------


## viron

> ...
> 
> Άσχετο: έχεις κάτσει να δουλέψεις ποτέ σε mac?(μπέσα απάντηση).



Ναι και μου αρεσε πολύ. OS X σε συναρμολογούμενο PC.

Βύρων.

----------


## panagiotisgr

> Το οτι η apple εχει μερικους "μονο μηνες στα κινητα", ενω καποιοι  αλλοι (smartphones ,symbian) τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια,δεν θα επρεπε να σε βαζει σε σκεψεις?


Η Αpple έως τώρα ότι βγάζει είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλών χρόνων ερευνών. Δεν βγάζει ποτέ κάτι που θα δυσαρεστήσει τον κόσμο η δεν θα δουλεύει. Δεν είναι Microsoft.

----------


## haHa

> Η Αpple έως τώρα ότι *βγάζει είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλών χρόνων ερευνών*. Δεν βγάζει ποτέ κάτι που θα δυσαρεστήσει τον κόσμο η δεν θα δουλεύει. Δεν είναι Microsoft.


Καλα μην εισαι και τοσο απολυτος..
Για παραδειγμα αρκετοι ηταν δυσαρεστημενοι με τα πρωτης γενιας macbook/macbook pro κυριως λογω πολυ υψηλης θερμοκρασιας..

----------


## WAntilles

> Η Αpple έως τώρα ότι βγάζει είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλών χρόνων ερευνών.


Πόσες δεκαετίες ερευνών χρειάστηκε για το επαναστατικό μονόπληκτρο ποντίκι;  :Thinking: 

Ή για το single-tasking MacOS;  :Thinking: 

Ή για να αναφωνήσει "οι x86 είναι καλύτεροι από τους PowerPC";  :Thinking:

----------


## panagiotisgr

> Καλα μην εισαι και τοσο απολυτος..
> Για παραδειγμα αρκετοι ηταν δυσαρεστημενοι με τα πρωτης γενιας macbook/macbook pro κυριως λογω πολυ υψηλης θερμοκρασιας..


Τόσο λεπτά που είναι φυσικό είνια να έχουνε μια μικρή θερμοκρασία. Έχεις δει τα 17αρια της αγοράς; Τεράστια!!! Που να τα πας αυτά;;;

----------


## panagiotisgr

> Πόσες δεκαετίες ερευνών χρειάστηκε για το επαναστατικό μονόπληκτρο ποντίκι; 
> 
> Ή για το single-tasking MacOS; 
> 
> Ή για να αναφωνήσει "οι x86 είναι καλύτεροι από τους PowerPC";


Το ποντικάκι που λες το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ; έχει και αισθητήρες ξέρεις!!! και δεν είπα πως όλα τα προιόντα είναι μελέτη χρόνων. Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα ότι βγάζει η Apple το κυνηγάνε μετά οι άλλες εταιρείες

----------


## DrEthernet

iPhone teaser ad! Μεταδόθηκε κατά την διάρκεια της τελετής των Όσκαρ.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το ποντικάκι που λες το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ; έχει και αισθητήρες ξέρεις!
> 
> Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα ότι βγάζει η Apple το κυνηγάνε μετά οι άλλες εταιρείες


Σίγουρα όχι το μονόπληκτρο ποντίκι.

Αυτό το χλευάζουν - καί με το δίκιο τους - καί χρήστες καί εταιρίες.

----------


## DrEthernet

Για να δούμε τι λέει και κάποιος που το έχει πιάσει στα χέρια του...

----------


## kadronarxis

Φοβερή η καινούργια διαφήμιση για το iPhone.
Ξεκινάει απο παλιά....ασπρόμαυρη ταινία με αρκετά παλιούς ηθοποιούς και σιγά σιγά έρχεται σε πιο πρόσφατους ηθοποιούς αλλάζοντας σε έγχρωμη εικόνα. Για να καταλήξει το τελευταίο hello να το ρίξει το iPhone.
Εντάξει, τα σπάει κανονικά.

----------


## Νικαετός

Mε κίνδυνο να φάμε ξύλο, μία ερώτηση. Προπαραγγελίες ξέρετε αν δέχονται? Έψαξα στο applestore και στην Rainbow, αλλά δεν είδα κάτι.

Ω, ναι είμαι ένα (μεγάλο) θύμα το παραδέχομαι, αλλά ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ !!!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

χεχε, δυστυχώς όχι Νίκο.
Το καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγο παράξενο(ειδικά για τηλέφωνα!!! και απο apple??!! καταλαβαίνεις!!!)
rainbow-systemgraph και άλλοι  ή Γερμανός + multirama + και γω δεν ξέρω ποιος....
June το γράφει για Αμερική, οπότε Ελλάδα βάλε λίγο αργότερα.
http://www.apple.com/iphone/hello/

----------


## Flareman

Όχι Νίκο, γιατί (θεωρητικά) μπορεί να τους κόψει η FCC... λέμε τώρα :Razz: 

Προτείνω αναμονή μέχρι το v2 που θα έχει ραδιόφωνο, 3G και άλλα καλούδια :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

Α, μιας που μίλησε ο Γιώργος για Γερμανούς κ.λπ., να πω τι είχα διαβάσει κάπου, η cingular είναι από τους μεγάλους της Αμερικής - εικάζεται ότι ερχόμενο το iPhone στην Ευρώπη θα κάνει συνεργασία με κάποιον από τους εδώ μεγάλους, ακούστηκε πολύ το όνομα της Vodafone... τουλάχιστον να μπορούμε να το αγοράζουμε και εκτός RC :Razz: 

Και προσωπικά, προβλέπω να το δούμε Ελλάδα Οκτώβρη 2007 με Φλεβάρη 2008... γνωρίζοντας το lag που έχουμε με την υπόλοιπη ευρωζώνη...  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

Σπύρο, στα κινητά είμαστε πιο μπροστά απο τους περισσότερους ευρωπαίους!!!
Κατευθείαν όποιο  καινούργιο μοντέλο παρουσιάζεται, αμέσως το πουλούν τα Ελληνικά καταστήματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Φοβερή η καινούργια διαφήμιση για το iPhone.
> Ξεκινάει απο παλιά....ασπρόμαυρη ταινία με αρκετά παλιούς ηθοποιούς και σιγά σιγά έρχεται σε πιο πρόσφατους ηθοποιούς αλλάζοντας σε έγχρωμη εικόνα. Για να καταλήξει το τελευταίο hello να το ρίξει το iPhone.
> Εντάξει, τα σπάει κανονικά.


Τρόμερη διαφήμιση;  
Το product  που είναι;


Ναι τα σπάει,  περίεργος στην Αγγλία δεν το παίζουν  :Wink:

----------


## esykas

οσπού να βγεί      http://www.pdagold.com/themes/detail.asp?t=15105

----------


## Flareman

Έ-έ-έρχεται! Στις 29 Ιουνίου! :One thumb up: 

Ακούγονται για προγράμματα μετατροπής widgets σε "εφαρμογές" για iPhone, ακούγεται για SDK για τη συσκευή στην WWDC, ακούγονται... διάφορα! Α ρε, αν δεν είχε το συμβόλαιο αμανάτι θα το έπαιρνα πάση θυσία όταν έβγαινε!

Για τώρα... δείτε τις τρεις καινούργιες διαφημίσεις :Yahooooo:

----------


## nickolas2005

Ειδα τις διαφημισεις και εμεινα με το στομα ανοιχτο.. Το μηχανακι θα σκισει.. Χαμος θα γινει!

----------


## aragorn

Καλά, απίστευτο γκάτζετ!

----------


## edge_xania

Πως θα το φερουμε εδω χωρις συμβολαιο εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα..?

----------


## PlanB

Πολύ δύσκολο, edge... Ακούγεται πως η Cosmote θα έχει αποκλειστικότητα στα συμβόλαια για ένα διάστημα (ίσως όχι για τα δύο χρόνια που έχει η AT&T στις ΗΠΑ), άρα μόνο ένας κολλητός στην Cosmote μάς σώζει!

----------


## Flareman

Εγώ είχα ακούσει κάτι για πανευρωπαϊκή αποκλειστικότητα της Βο(ϊβό)δαφον, λογικά μία από τις δύο θα πάρει τη συσκευή.

Αν την πουλήσουν πάντως σόλο ανεξάρτητοι εισαγωγείς την έχω τσιμπήσει, τέλος! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## edge_xania

Παντως στο myphone ενας τυπος ισχυριζεται οτι η συσκευη βρισκεται σιγουρα στα κεντρικα της vodafone στην Αθηνα...

----------


## Xguru

Kαι τί καλύτερο θα έχει σε σχέση με ένα htc;

----------


## Flareman

Καλύτερο σχεδιασμό, καλύτερο interface, καλύτερο και πιο διαφανές integration με τον υπολογιστή, σταθερότητα... τι άλλο θες; :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Για να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου *θα ηθελα καλυτερη καμερα , gps , 3g , εφαρμογες τριτων που να μην τις πληρωνω(freeware) , καλυτερη τιμη* 
(οχι την αστρονομικη των 800+ ευρω που εικαζεται οτι θα εχει αν βγαλεις την οποια επιδοτηση λογω συμβολαιου)
Ολα αυτα τα εχουν πληθος αλλων smartphone.

Απο την αλλη δεν εχουν καλύτερο σχεδιασμό, καλύτερο interface.
Σταθεροτητα και κορυφαιο integration με τον υπολογιστη εχουν..

----------


## Xguru

Και μία σύγκριση χαρακτηριστικών με το htc που έλεγα:
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone1=1827

και μια ακόμα πιό σκληρή σύγκριση με το i-mate σειρά ultimate γι αυτούς που επηρεάζονται από candy eye συσκευές
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone1=1827

----------


## Flareman

Για εφαρμογές και τιμή μαζί σου. Η κάμερα νομίζω δε χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω, ανεβάζει δυσανάλογα το κόστος - κάποιος που θέλει να τραβάει καλές φωτό θα πάρει μία dedicated ψηφιακή. Εξ' άλλου και στα άλλα μοντέλα μόνο στα πιο πρόσφατα και ακριβότερα υπάρχουν τριάρες (και μια δυο πεντάρες) κάμερες :Smile: . 3G έρχεται, το υπονόησε και ο Τζομπς, και το GPS θα το έκανε πανάκριβο (άσε που δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο προσωπικά, αν μπεις μέσω WiFi - ή 3G στο μέλλον - βλέπεις κατά προσέγγιση την περιοχή σου, δεν είναι πλοηγόυς το iPhone :Embarassed: ).

Σχετικά με το integration διαφωνώ, η συνεργασία που έχει το OS X π.χ. με το iPod και το Apple TV είναι σε εντελώς διαφορετικά επίπεδα από ο,τιδήποτε άλλο. Σίγουρα έχει τα μείον της η κάθε πλατφόρμα αλλά πιστεύω πως η αλληλεπίδραση που "χτίζει" η Apple στα προϊόντα της είναι διαμάντι πραγματικά. Και από θέμα σταθερότητας... χεχεχε :Smile:  Τα Symbian (συγκεκριμένα Νόκια) κινητά που μέχρι τώρα στηρίζω ακράδαντα συχνά πυκνά κρασάρουνε (το N-Gage μου με έχει πεθάνει στα reboot τώρα τελευταία, και δεν ακούω και πολύ ενθαρρυντικά πράγματα), ενώ τα Windows Mobile και PocketPC έχουν τα δικά τους κουσούρια. Έχω την αίσθηση πως τέτοια ευτράπελα δε θα δούμε στο iPhone...  τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βγούνε εφαρμογές από τρίτους :Smile: 

Για να προλάβω τσακωμούς (όχι με εσένα χαΧα, γενικά το λέω), η κάθε συσκευή έχει τα καλά της και τα στραβά της. Απλώς το iPhone μου έχει δώσει την εντύπωση πως ανακαθορίζει το κινητό τηλέφωνο και το συνδέει με την υπόλοιπη ψηφιακή μας ζωή με εντελώς νέους και απλούστερους τρόπους.

Θα το δούμε κι από κοντά βέβαια και θα το κράξουμε καταλλήλως σε ό,τι υπολείπεται, αλλά μέχρι τότε... χαρούλες! :Yahooooo:

----------


## gogos

Ένα απο τα πιό σίγουρα πάντως όταν βγεί στην Ευρώπη θα είναι το 3g.
Για τις τρίτες εφαρμογές τώρα, ο Jobs είπε πως θα αργήσουν να βγούν εφαρμογές για το iphone τουλάχιστον αυτές που δεν έχουν προγραμματιστεί. Δεν θέλει σε καμμία περίπτωση λέει να χακαριστεί.

----------


## Flareman

Για το 3G τα είπε στην D5 έμμεσα, πως γίνονται επενδύσεις σε ευρυζωνικές υποδομές για την κινητή, την οποία σκοπεύει να εκμεταλλευτεί (αμήν να φτάσουμε και σε HSDPA). Για τις εφαρμογές ακούγεται πως θα σκάσει κάτι στην WWDC που θα επιτρέπει στους Mac developers να μεταφέρουν τις μικρές εφαρμογές τους από το OS X των Macs στο ανάλογο που θα τρέχει το iPhone... δεν ξέρω αν εννοεί τα widgets ή τις μικρές Cocoa εφαρμογές, πάντως κάτι θα υπάρξει, τόσο άμεσα όσο και μελλοντικά... το μυρίζομαι :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

θα το φέρει η cosmote στην Ελλάδα(σίγουρα νέα);
Όποιος γνωρίζει, μη διστάσει να το πει.

----------


## haHa

> * Σχετικά με το integration διαφωνώ, η συνεργασία που έχει το OS X π.χ. με το iPod και το Apple TV* είναι σε εντελώς διαφορετικά επίπεδα από ο,τιδήποτε άλλο. Σίγουρα έχει τα μείον της η κάθε πλατφόρμα αλλά πιστεύω πως η αλληλεπίδραση που "χτίζει" η Apple στα προϊόντα της είναι διαμάντι πραγματικά. Και από θέμα σταθερότητας... χεχεχε Τα Symbian (συγκεκριμένα Νόκια) κινητά που μέχρι τώρα στηρίζω ακράδαντα συχνά πυκνά κρασάρουνε (το N-Gage μου με έχει πεθάνει στα reboot τώρα τελευταία, και δεν ακούω και πολύ ενθαρρυντικά πράγματα), ενώ τα Windows Mobile και PocketPC έχουν τα δικά τους κουσούρια. Έχω την αίσθηση πως τέτοια ευτράπελα δε θα δούμε στο iPhone...  τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βγούνε εφαρμογές από τρίτους


*Ναι αλλα αυτο που προυποθετει οτι οσοι παρουν IPhone θα πρεπει να εχουν και εναν Mac 
για να απολαυσουν το integration που λες.

*Οποτε δε θα το αποκαλουσε ως κορυφαιο integration του iphone με υπολογιστη οταν πανω κατω μας αναγκαζουν να εχουμε mac..
Συγκεκριμενα το ipod αρχικα μας εβγαζε την παναγια για να περασεις τραγουδια εκτος itunes ή που ακομα και τωρα ειναι πολυ επιλεκτικο με τα video που μπορει να παιξει.
Μακαρι να εχει κορυφαιο integration και με υπολογιστη-pc.(επαφες-calendar με outlook, ευκολια αναβαθμισης απο το σπιτι του λογισμικου ή απο το internet μεσα απο το κινητο,
τα προγραμματα να περνανε ευκολα,το ιδιο και οι φωτογραφιες-video-αλλα αρχεια χωρις να χρειαζεται ειδικο προγραμμα τυπου itunes κλπ κλπ)


Τωρα για την σταθεροτητα και το ngage, διαλεξες και εσυ το χειροτερο και πιο προβληματικο symbian που εχει βγει..
Για δες αλλα, ειδικα ολα τα N series ειναι απιστευτα: γρηγορα, ευχρηστα, φουλ δυνατοτητες, ευκολια χειρισμου, κορυφαιο integration με τον υπολογιστη και το outlook κλπ κλπ
Και δεν κολλανε.
+ οτι παιρνουν οτι εφαρμογες θελεις και τσαμπα αρκετες απο αυτες!
Και πλοηγο φυσικα!


Αλλα για το οτι κολλανε θα διαφωνησω.Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι τα κινητα εχουν βαρια χρηση ,πεφτουν κατω, για αυτο μετα απο μερικους μηνες χρησης αρχιζουν τα δικα τους...

----------


## Flareman

Χάρη στο iTunes είναι τόσο καλό το integration, επειδή αποτελεί το κομβικό σημείο όπου ενοποιούνται μουσικές, εικόνες, στοιχεία επαφών, ημερολόγια. Και το iTunes είναι δωρεάν και διαθέσιμο και για Windows :Smile:  Στα λοιπά κινητά μπορείς να περάσεις ό,τι θες αλλά πρέπει να το κάνεις με το χέρι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει αυτόματα για όλα τα είδη περιεχομένου αν δε χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα τρίτου. Δεν ξέρω αν τα προγράμματα του iPhone θα είναι δωρεάν ή εμπορικά κατά μείζονα λόγο αλλά πιστεύω όπως έχουμε διαμάντια freeware για τους Macs μας και τα PCs, το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και για τη νέα συσκευή.

Όσο για τα Nseries ένας φίλος έχει το N80 (που κακά τα ψέμματα, το ζαχαρώνω κι εγώ) και του κολλάει συχνά πυκνά - και η απόκρισή του, τουλάχιστον απ' όσο το έχω δουλέψει εγώ, φαίνεται πολύ βραδύτερη σε σχέση με αυτό που βλέπουμε στις διαφημίσεις του iPhone.

Όταν λες πλοηγό τι εννοείς; GPS; Μόνο μέσω Bluetooth το κάνουν αυτό ή στην περίπτωση του N95, με το ενσωματωμένο GPS πομποδεκτάκι. Στο iPhone υπάρχει το Maps feature που θα τα τραβάει από το Google Earth τα δεδομένα, και λογικά θα δοθεί και κάπως κάποτε κάπου μία συμβατότητα με τα υπάρχοντα bluetooth σετάκια για δορυφορική πλοήγηση.

Εικασίες βέβαια, αλλά... :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Χάρη στο iTunes είναι τόσο καλό το integration, επειδή αποτελεί το κομβικό σημείο όπου ενοποιούνται μουσικές, εικόνες, στοιχεία επαφών, ημερολόγια. Και το iTunes είναι δωρεάν και διαθέσιμο και για Windows Στα λοιπά κινητά μπορείς να περάσεις ό,τι θες αλλά πρέπει να το κάνεις με το χέρι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να γίνει αυτόματα για όλα τα είδη περιεχομένου αν δε χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα τρίτου. Δεν ξέρω αν τα προγράμματα του iPhone θα είναι δωρεάν ή εμπορικά κατά μείζονα λόγο αλλά πιστεύω όπως έχουμε διαμάντια freeware για τους Macs μας και τα PCs, το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και για τη νέα συσκευή.
> 
> Όσο για τα Nseries ένας φίλος έχει το N80 (που κακά τα ψέμματα, το ζαχαρώνω κι εγώ) και του κολλάει συχνά πυκνά - και η απόκρισή του, τουλάχιστον απ' όσο το έχω δουλέψει εγώ, φαίνεται πολύ βραδύτερη σε σχέση με αυτό που βλέπουμε στις διαφημίσεις του iPhone.
> 
> Όταν λες πλοηγό τι εννοείς; GPS; Μόνο μέσω Bluetooth το κάνουν αυτό ή στην περίπτωση του N95, με το ενσωματωμένο GPS πομποδεκτάκι. Στο iPhone υπάρχει το Maps feature που θα τα τραβάει από το Google Earth τα δεδομένα, και λογικά θα δοθεί και κάπως κάποτε κάπου μία συμβατότητα με τα υπάρχοντα bluetooth σετάκια για δορυφορική πλοήγηση.
> 
> Εικασίες βέβαια, αλλά...


Τωρα για το ιTunes γουστα ειναι αυτα.Και φανταζομαι λογω της μικρης μνημης του iphone
(σε συγκριση με το ipod και τα GB μουσικης που εχουμε αποθηκευμενα στον υπολογιστη) παλι θα πρεπει να διαλεγουμε τι θα περναει στη μνημη του.

Τελος παντων, ας τα δουμε στην πραξη.

Ναι για πλοηγο εννοω το bluetooth gps.Το  Maps feature που θα τα τραβάει από το Google Earth τα δεδομένα ειναι με χρεωση δυστυχως γιατι πρεπει να παιρνει τα δεδομενα συνεχεια απο το internet.
Οποτε ειναι αδικη η συγκριση.
Τωρα για συμβατοτητα με τα υπάρχοντα bluetooth σετάκια πολυ δυσκολο,
γιατι πρεπει καπως να βρεθει το αντιστοιχο προγραμμα. Και σιγα μην αφησει η μαμα apple να γινει-γραφτει κατι τετοιο.

Ειδωμεν βεβαια!

----------


## Flareman

Καλά, αποκλείεται να τους ευχαριστήσει όλους, αλοίμονο... τι θα είχαμε να κουβεντιάζουμε άλλωστε; :Smile:  Ίδωμεν, ας το πάρω στα χέρια μου τον μπέμπη να του κάνω λίγο κουπεπέ και μιλάμε :Very Happy:

----------


## edge_xania

Off Topic


		Για οσους βλεπουν Colbert Report:
Ο Colbert εχει λυσαξει γιατι εδω και μερες κανεις απο την apple δεν του εχει στειλει ενα τσαμπα iphone..!!!Και την λεει στον Steve συνεχεια..!

----------


## Flareman

Εκεί που τους έστειλε όλους ο Στίβο ήταν στην All Things Digital που του κάνει ο Mossberg "τι κινητό χρησιμοποιείς τώρα;", και βγάζει ο θεός από την τσέπη το iPhone, το δείχνει ένα δευτερόλεπτο και το ξαναβάζει στην τσέπη!

Καλά, στα μαρκετινίστικα είναι ηγεμόνας ο Στίβο, μας έχει κάνει και ψαχνόμαστε όλοι...

----------


## haHa

Για κοιταξτε εδω:
http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=5576

Εχει τιμη 800 ευρω για το 8 GB μοντελο και γραφει αναμενεται.


Ειναι παντως πολυ ακριβο. Ειδικα για music phone,πως θα το παρεις στην παραλια αν εχεις δωσει 800 ευρω??

Βεβαια μπορει η τιμη να μην ισχυει τελικα,αλλα εγω πιστευω πως για το 8GB μοντελο χωρις επιδοτηση δεν μπορει να ειναι χαμηλοτερη απο 800 ευρω..
Και αυτα ειναι πολλα λεφτα..


Υ.Γ.:Τα ελεγα για την τιμη του:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=958056

----------


## nickolas2005

Ειδα το βιντεακι (το 20αλεπτο) που βρίσκεται στην σελιδα της apple... Eiναι απιστευτο! Και 1000 να κανει αυτοι που ειναι να το παρουν θα το παρουν... Αυτα οπως και να το κανουμε δεν ειναι για ολους... Οπως και το Ν95 της νοκια ποσοι νομιζεται το πηραν...

----------


## haHa

> Για κοιταξτε εδω:
> http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=5576
> 
> Εχει τιμη 800 ευρω για το 8 GB μοντελο και γραφει αναμενεται.


Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι το αναμενουν τελος Αυγουστου-αρχες Σεπτεμβρη.

Δυσκολο μου φαινεται,αλλα απο αυτο το μαγαζι εχω παρει αρκετους φορητους και ειναι πολυ σωστοι και εμπιστοι.

Για να δουμε..

----------


## katafitos

> Για κοιταξτε εδω:
> http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=5576


Στη τροφοδοσια λεει 
5 ώρες χρόνος ομιλίας, 16 ώρες χρόνος αναπαραγωγής μουσικής

Μηπως δεν ανανεωσαν τη σελιδα τους? 

Γιατι συμφωνα με αυτο, εχει 
8 ωρες χρονος ομιλιας και 24 ωρες αναπαραγωγη μουσικης

----------


## haHa

http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/23/n...ut-the-iphone/

Λεει για προβληματα με την οθονη αφης ,ειναι λεει δυσχρηστη..





> #* The keyboard was simply described as "disappointing". Keyboarding with two thumbs often registers multiple key presses (two or three at a time) resulting in a lot of mistakes. The best way to type is with a single finger (as shown in most of Apple's demos), but two thumbs is supposedly very difficult. After trying it for a number of days our source gave up using their thumbs.*
> # "It won't replace a BlackBerry. It's not good for text input. It's just not a business product."
> # The touchscreen was said to, in general, require somewhat hard presses to register input, and needs some getting used to.
> 
> #* Users must scroll through the address book (or use the alphabet-drag on the side) -- one cannot bring up the keyboard and type in a name, as many of us are used to.*

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα βίντεο από τη μαμά apple, για το activation του iPhone μέσω του iTunes.
Δηλώνεις πρόγραμμα συμβολαίου μέσα από το iTunes, και παίρνεις νούμερο στο καπάκι(!) ή (κρατηθείτε εδώ...) μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το υπάρχον νούμερο απο άλλη εταιρεία στην AT&T.
Syncing με τον υπολογιστή για μεταφορά αρχείων,contacts κλπ.

φοβερό.

http://www.apple.com/iphone/usingiphone/activation.html

----------


## Οβελίξ

Είδα το βιντεάκι που λέει ο Νίκολας και έμεινα και γω...μην πω σαν τι. 

Το ερώτημα είναι αν πολλές από τις υπηρεσίες (ειδικά αυτές με τους χάρτες, τα directions κλπ) θα λειτουργούν στην Ελλάδα. 

Όπως και να έχει όμως, δύσκολα δεν θα το πάρω. Έστω και ως....δώρο Πάσχα του 2008. (γμτ, αργεί).

Καδρον, τρεις μηνες άκαπνος ακόμη και το πήρες το iPhone με τα λεφτά που εξοικονόμησες. Άντε, γερά. λολλλλ

----------


## kadronarxis

loool!
Πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλό. Θέλει ενασχόληση 2 μέρες και 2 νύχτες για να το μάθεις σωστά.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση το activation. Συνδέεται κατευθείαν με το σύστημα της AT&T.
Τέσπα, να δούμε πότε θα έρθει Ευρώπη και ποιος provider θα το τσιμπήσει(vodafone?)

Οβελίξ, με ετήσιο συμβόλαιο ίσως θα το δίνουν εδώ(διετές  δύσκολο το βλέπω). Οπότε αναγκαστικά η τιμή του θα παίζει εκεί στο 500-άρι με 600-άρι.
Θα δείξει.

άντε γερά, μου πέσαν τα σάλια πάλι(και η μασέλα)

----------


## nikosl

Τουλάχιστον η οθόνη δουλεύει και με απλές πένες? γιατί με τα δάχτυλα δεν θα βρίσκεις άκρη με τόσο μικρά γράμματα...

ΑΑΑ και δεν μπορώ την κοροϊδία ρε γμτ, από πότε οι ρυθμίσεις θεωρούνται πρόγραμμα στο κινητό? Αν το πάμε έτσι και το δικό μου νόκια έχει 30 προγράμματα και όχι 16 όπως το iphone...

Αν έπαιρνα μισθό 5000+ το μήνα θα το αγόραζα αφού δεν θα είχα το άγχος μη μου πέσει....

----------


## Flareman

Ενδιαφέρον το σύστημα του activation αλλά ξενέρωσα με τη ζωή μου που σε αναγκάζει να τα κάνεις online - σώνει και καλά και ντε με πιστωτική και από το iTunes Store; Μπορεί να είναι βολικό, αλλά ποιος τους ρώτησε αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε τέτοιες δουλειές από το Internet;

Το πλάνο πάντως (200 δωρεάν μηνύματα, δωρεάν όλες οι κλήσεις προς άλλα κινητά, απεριόριστο Internet) είναι υπερβολικά καλό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα... αλλά δεν ξέρω τι λένε οι άλλοι providers εκεί πέρα, οπότε μπορεί και να είναι ασύμφορο :Smile: 

Δε θα το αγόραζα πρακτικά γιατί θέλω να βάζω ό,τι πρόγραμμα θέλω στο κινητό μου... αλλά και πάλι, βλέποντας τα βιντεάκια με έπιασε ένα κάτι, μια λύσσα κακιά... το reality distortion field δουλεύει και μέσω του "πλαστού" Steve Jobs! :ROFL:

----------


## DrEthernet

Παιδιά, έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι τι γίνεται για το iPhone; Ο κόσμος έχει ξεφύγει...

----------


## edge_xania

Αντε να ερθει και απο τα μερη μας..!!!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Παιδιά, έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι τι γίνεται για το iPhone; Ο κόσμος έχει ξεφύγει...


Αμερικανάκια...

----------


## murex

Επιτέλους κυκλοφόρησε, αντε να ησυχάσει ο Jobs με το κ@λοτηλέφωνο και να *ασχοληθεί με τίποτα άλλο, όπως το leopard και τα mac.*  :Razz: 

Δε λέω, καλό τηλέφωνο, είναι μέσα στα επόμενα που θα αγοράσω. Καθίστε να δούμε ποιά εταιρεία θα το φέρει στην Ελλάδα, με τι πρόγραμμα συμβολαίου και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## dracula

*Από το e-pcmag.gr*

Πολύ κοντά σε συμφωνία βρίσκονται οι Vodafone και Apple για την αποκλειστική διάθεση του iPhone στην Ευρώπη από την πρώτη. Καθώς το iPhone ξεκινά την πορεία του στην αμερικάνικη αγορά την Παρασκευή, έντονες συζητήσεις βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών ενώ και η Orange αλλά και η Τ-mobile έχουν μπει δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι.

Πηγές προσκείμενες στη Vodafone αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρεία βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στη συμφωνία με την Apple καθώς τόσο το μέγεθός της όσο και η δυνατότητά της να επενδύσει χρήματα στη διαφημιστική προβολή του iPhone, φαίνεται να της δίνουν το πλεονέκτημα έναντι των υπολοίπων. Παρ' όλα αυτά οι μικρότερες εταιρείες δε θα πέσουν αμαχητί.


http://www.e-pcmag.gr/modules/news/a...p?storyid=3335

----------


## InVADeR

> Το πλάνο πάντως (200 δωρεάν μηνύματα, δωρεάν όλες οι κλήσεις προς άλλα κινητά, απεριόριστο Internet) είναι υπερβολικά καλό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα... αλλά δεν ξέρω τι λένε οι άλλοι providers εκεί πέρα, οπότε μπορεί και να είναι ασύμφορο


Αυτο με το συμβολαιο εκει περα δεν ειναι κατι προτωφανες για αυτο και δεν  υπαρχουν παραπονα απο τα αμερικανακια, εδω ευρωπη τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως εκει

Το προγραμα της AT δεν ειναι πρωτοποριακο, διοτι και οι ανταγωνιστες (Verizon, T-Mobile, Sprint) εχουν αντοιστιχα προγγραματα και συγκεκριμενα απο οτι βλεπω της T-Mobile ειναι ποιο ανταγωνιστικο απο αυτο. Οπως προειπα τα πραγαμτα εδω Ευρωπη δεν ειναι ιδια με εκει και ετσι θα ειναι ποιο δυσκολα να καταφερει η Apple κατι τετοιο εδω (αλλα οχι απιθανο)

Οριστε ο πινακαςhttp://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2151218,00.asp

----------


## PlanB

Το μόνο που θέλω να δώ στην Ελλάδα είναι το activation μέσω του iTunes. Θα γελάσουμε πολύ  :ROFL:  !

Έχουν να στηθούν ουρές στα μαγαζιά με κόσμο που θα περιμένει από τους υπαλλήλους να τούς κάνει το activation...

----------


## Flareman

> Το μόνο που θέλω να δώ στην Ελλάδα είναι το activation μέσω του iTunes. Θα γελάσουμε πολύ  !
> 
> Έχουν να στηθούν ουρές στα μαγαζιά με κόσμο που θα περιμένει από τους υπαλλήλους να τούς κάνει το activation...


"Το κινητό μου λέει "ακτιβέιτσιον κάτι" και δεν παίρνει την Κούλα το γκομενάκι, πως το ξεκολλάω;" :Laughing: 

Καλά, ακόμα γελάω :Very Happy:  Αν και με τις οδηγίες που βγάζει η Apple πρέπει να είσαι ηλίθιος για να κάνεις λάθος...

----------


## stanitsas

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε περίπου το iPhone θα είναι διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## artech

Αρχές Γενάρη 2008 λέει το AppleStore.  :Smile:

----------


## stanitsas

> Αρχές Γενάρη 2008 λέει το AppleStore.


Tόσο αργά? :Sorry:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μάλλον τέλη Δεκεμβρίου 2007.
Θα ήθελα να το κυκλοφορήσει Ελλάδα η  cosmote παρά η vodafone. Όχι ότι έχω παράπονα από vodafone, απλά καθαρά από γούστο.

Θα μου πετάξει κανένα αυτοκόλλητο vodafone στην πίσω πλευρά κάτω από το μηλαράκι και θα ζοχαδιάσω γιατί θα μοιάζει με καρτοκινητό. Αν και ο ημίθεος δε θα το αφήσει, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## murex

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αφήσει ο Jobs να του μαγαρίσουν το εργαλείο!!!!!!!! Αυτοκόλλητο άλλης μάρκας σε apple??? Ούτε για πλάκα

----------


## birdbrain

http://www.fastsilicon.com/consumer-...html?Itemid=57

 :Smile: 

Δώρο...

----------


## sophiemj

iphone στο plaisio at the mall

http://www.plaisio.gr/promoiphone.aspx  :One thumb up:

----------


## voudas

http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115861  :Whistle:

----------


## panoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI

----------


## murex

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/...pps-282139.php

Καλώς ήρθατε 3rd party εφαρμογές!!!! Όχι με την ευλογία της  apple αλλά τέλος!!!!!

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα iphone απο την αμερικη και να μου το φερουν βεβαια χωρις την συνδεση της at&t.Ηδη δουλευουν τα υπολοιπα αλλα οχι οι κλησεις οι οποιες απο οτι ακουγεται δουλεουν αρκετοι για το ξεκλειδωμα της sim.Τι γνωμη εχετε εσεις?Ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο?Λετε να ειναι λαθος κινηση?

----------


## kostthem

Ακόμα δεν έχει καν Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες (ούτε Ισπανικούς κ.ο.κ.). Νομίζω πως είναι νωρίς ακόμα.

----------


## aragorn

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα iphone απο την αμερικη και να μου το φερουν βεβαια χωρις την συνδεση της at&t.Ηδη δουλευουν τα υπολοιπα αλλα οχι οι κλησεις οι οποιες απο οτι ακουγεται δουλεουν αρκετοι για το ξεκλειδωμα της sim.Τι γνωμη εχετε εσεις?Ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο?Λετε να ειναι λαθος κινηση?


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link:

http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=12623

----------


## AUDIOBIL

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link:
> 
> http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=12623


Thanks a lot!! :One thumb up: Μολις εκανα και register! :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Aπο 599$ πηγε στα 399$.

Τωρα πραγματι , ειναι μια χαρα!!!!!

----------


## PlanB

Και "καθάρισαν" και το μικρό, το 4άρι. Τώρα το μόνο iPhone που παίζει είναι το 8άρι. Μόνο εκατό δολλάρια πάνω από το iPod Touch.

----------


## weakwire

το ipod touch σκέτη αποτυχία

----------


## haHa

399$ =292 ευρω .

Αν βρω κανα iphone με 350 ευρω με μεταφορικα και hacked ωστε να του βαλω οποια sim θελω,το τσιμπησα απο ebay...

----------


## PlanB

> το ipod touch σκέτη αποτυχία


Διαφωνώ 100%...

----------


## stanitsas

Παιδιά οτι και να είναι το iPod TOUCH εγώ θα το χτυπήσω !!!

Ειναι τρελλό !!!

----------


## weakwire

πες μου 1 λόγο να πάρεις ipod και όχι iphone.

----------


## haHa

Παντως μαλλον δεν πουλαει οσο περιμεναν το iphone.Αλλιως δεν εξηγειται τοσο μεγαλη μειωση και τοσο γρηγορα.


Αλλωστε το ειπε και ο ιδιος με πλαγιο τροπο οτι δεν πουλανε πολυ.Οτι αυτο το μηνα προκειτε τα iphone να φθασουν τις πωλησεις 1.000.000 .


Οι πρωτες εικασιες θελανε να εχει πουλησει 1.000.000 στις 3 πρωτες μερες! (αρε ψεμμα που επεφτε)

----------


## stanitsas

Έχεις δει πολλά mp3 σαν και αυτό?
Δεν νομίζω!!!

Εξάλλου μεχρι να ερθει το iPhone ........!

----------


## haHa

> το ipod touch σκέτη αποτυχία





> Διαφωνώ 100%...


Με 100$ παραπανω παιρνεις το iphone που ειναι και τηλεφωνο(και εχει και καμερα) και δε χρειαζεται να κουβαλας 2 συσκευες μαζι σου.(ιδια χωρητικοτητα)



Για αυτο το λογο και εμενα δε μου φαινεται πολυ λογικη η αγορα του ipod touch.
*Χιλιες φορες 100$ παραπανω και παιρνεις το iphone.(τηλεφωνο και καμερα αξιζουν τα 100$)
*


Υ.Γ.:Απλα ειναι λιγο χοντροτερο το iphone σε σχεση με το ipod touch.

----------


## PlanB

> Αλλωστε το ειπε και ο ιδιος με πλαγιο τροπο οτι δνε πουλανε πολυ.


Δεν ξέρω για νούμερα, αλλά όταν το iPhone πατήσει Ευρώπη, θα πουλήσει τρελλά. Και τους βλέπω να το επιταχύνουν, για να πουλήσουν iPhones τα Χριστούγεννα...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η χρήση του iPhone προϋποθέτει την αγορά οικονομικού πακέτου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να πληρώνει τουλάχιστον 50 ευρώ το μήνα (στην καλύτερη) για τις data υπηρεσίες κλπ. Εδώ εγώ πληρώνω τόσα μόνο με την ομιλία μου, που να πάμε και σε data. 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επιχειρήματα τύπου "με 100 ευρώ ακόμα παίρνεις iphone" δεν έχουν βαρύτητα καθώς η χρήση του iphone είναι από μόνη της πολύ ακριβή. Πόσο μάλλον που η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν κάνει καν χρήση 20 ευρώ το μήνα (τόσο είναι το μέσο έσοδο των εταιριών κινητής ανα χρήστη κατά μέσο όρο). 

Εκτός αν σχεδιάζει κάποιος να το πάρει απλώς για να βάλει μέσα μια σιμ και να κάνει φιγούρα. Ε, τότε θα είναι πολύ γελοίος.

----------


## haHa

Ξεχνας ομως οτι πιθανον να το ξεκλειδωσεις(ηδη εχουν βρεθει καποιοι τροποι,αλλα θελουν και κολλητηρι,συντομα αναμενεται πολυ πιο απλος που θα τρεχεις ενα προγραμμα) και να συνεχισεις με την δικια σου καρτα,συνδεση,εταιρια,προγραμμα κλπ χωρις να κανεις ενεργοποιηση και καινουριο συμβολαιο.


Ασε που αν ειναι η ωρα σου για ανανεωση συμβολαιου,μπορει να σου ταιριαζει.




> Η χρήση του iPhone προϋποθέτει την αγορά οικονομικού πακέτου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να πληρώνει τουλάχιστον 50 ευρώ το μήνα (στην καλύτερη) για τις data υπηρεσίες κλπ. Εδώ εγώ πληρώνω τόσα μόνο με την ομιλία μου, που να πάμε και σε data.


Τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο.Αυτο για το data που λες δεν ισχυει.Eχει ενα παγιο(59$) με αρκετα λεπτα χρονο ομιλιας δωρο(450 λεπτα), 200 δωρεαν sms και unlimited data. Ειναι μαλιστα αρκετα ανταγωνιστικο προγραμμα.








> Εκτός αν σχεδιάζει κάποιος να το πάρει απλώς για να βάλει μέσα μια σιμ και να κάνει φιγούρα. Ε, τότε θα είναι πολύ γελοίος.


Αυτο δε γινεται.
Ακομα και για απλη μουσικη να το χρησιμοποιησεις ,πρεπει να κανεις υποχρεωτικα συνδεση με 2χρονο συμβολαιο.

Εκτος αν του κανεις ενα αλλο hack(σχετικα απλο,ενα προγραμματακι τρεχεις),οπου μπορεις να το λειτουργησεις χωρις να γραφτεις στην at&t και φυσικα χωρις να βαλεις αλλη καρτα μεσα.

Το λειτουργεις σαν ipod,ιντερνετ μεσω wi-fi(λεγε με ipod touch) και τραβηγμα φωτογραφιων,δε θα το ελεγα φιγουρα.Αλλωστε τα ιδια και λιγοτερα κανει και το ipod touch.

Με αυτο το απλο hack δε μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν κινητο,απλα ενεργοποιειται η δυνατοτητα να το χρησιμοποιησεις χωρις να κανεις το 2χρονο συμβολαιο στην at&t.




Παντως ,ψαξτο λιγο ,θα σου λυθουν διαφορες αποριες που εχεις.

----------


## toxotis70

To iphone εχει ηδη  ξεκλειδωσει (το ειδα με τα ματια μου) οποτε τωρα με τη μειωση θα μπορεις να το βρεις ετοιμο - σπασμενο με κανα 500 αρικο.
Δεςν συμφαιρει η αγορα ipod touch δυστυχως.

----------


## haHa

I know...

Αλλωστε αυτο λεω και εδω:




> 399$ =292 ευρω .
> 
> Αν βρω κανα iphone με 350 ευρω με μεταφορικα και hacked ωστε να του βαλω οποια sim θελω,το τσιμπησα απο ebay...



Στο ebay λογικα σε μερικες μερες θα κοστιζουν 399$.

----------


## furious99

Απούλητα τα έχουν και ειδικά τα 4άρια... Και επειδή τα τηλέφωνα είναι καινούριο πεδίο για την Apple, το στραβοπάτημα τώρα θα είναι τελειωτικό για τα Apple τηλέφωνα... Γι' αυτό τα δίνει κοντά στο κόστος και σε λίγο μπορεί και με ζημία... Κάτι σαν την MS με το xbox το 1 ένα πράγμα... Πουλήστε γιατί χανόμαστε...

----------


## kadronarxis

furious, χαλάρωσε ρε συ.
http://www.macrumors.com/2007/09/04/...hones-in-july/

----------


## haHa

Οχι οτι αμφισβητω την ειδηση,αλλα ειναι πολυ λογικο λογω οτι προκειται για καινουριο κινητο.Μετα οι πωλησεις επεσαν,για αυτο εριξαν και την τιμη*.

Τελος ,νομιζω ακομα και το macrumors ηταν στα site που μετεδιδαν την ψευδη πληροφορια οτι πουληθηκαν πανω απο 700.000 iphone τις πρωτες 2 μερες.Μεχρι και εμεις το ειχαμε πιστεψει οτι πουλησαν 1.000.000 σε 2-3 μερες.
Και τωρα βγαινει η apple και λεει οτι δεν εχει φθασει το 1.000.000 σε παραπανω απο 2 μηνες.
Αλλωστε βασικος κανονας του μαρκετινγκ ειναι ότι η τιμή ενός προιόντος δεν καθορίζεται από την εσωτερική αξία του αλλά από τη ζήτηση(τον κανονα τον υλοποιει μια χαρα η apple στα ipod που πουλανε σαν τρελα,εστω και με τσιμπημενη τιμη). Όταν ρίχνεις τις τιμές σου, είναι γιατί ο κόσμος δεν αγοραζει όσο περίμενες.


*Βεβαια η τιμη μπορει να επεσε επειδη μπορει να ετοιμαζεται να βγει iphone με 16gb και 3g.
Αλλα και παλι η μειωση ειναι μεγαλη.
Ειδικα για apple προιοντα,που υποτιθεται κρατανε την αξια τους.200$ μειωση (33% φθηνοτερο) σε μολις 2 μηνες απο την παρουσιαση ειναι πολυ.
Μπραβο στην apple!


(προφανως με 599$ πρεπει να ειχε πολυ μεγαλα περιθωρια κερδους )

----------


## nickolas2005

Συμφωνώ Haha για αυτα που λες περι iphone και ipod touch. To θέμα είναι ποτε θα δούμε το iphone στην Ελλάδα... Γιατί αν είναι να το δουμε μετά τα Χριστούγεννα δηλ περίπου μετα απο 4 μήνες δεν θα αντέξω να μην παρω το ipod touch.. Δοκίμασα το iphone στο πλαίσιο και η αίσθηση της touchscreen οθόνης είναι απιστευτη όπως και θα είναι και στο ipod touch..

----------


## haHa

Ωραια η αισθηση,αλλα στο κατω κατω μουσικη ακους κυριως.Μια χαρα ειναι και το nano.

Για το iphone εγω το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να το φερω απο εξω..

----------


## haHa

Παντως η λογικη λεει οτι το iphone θα ερθει Ευρωπη πριν τα Χριστουγεννα.Σιγα μη θελουν να χασουν την περιοδο των διακοπων.

Μαλιστα εικαζεται οτι μπορει να παρουσιαστει στις 25 Σεπτεμβρη:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/w...we-might-know/

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα πουλάκι μου είπε σε ένα μήνα περίπου, θα βρίσκεται Ελλάδα.(ο πάροχος έχει κλειδώσει)
Για να δούμε.

----------


## haHa

Μην μας πεις το πουλακι,αλλα τον παροχο πες τον!!

Ειναι αυτος που ανεφερες και παλιοτερα?


Τελος οπως ειπαμε παιζει στις 25 Σεπτεμβρη να παρουσιαστει το ευρωπαικο iphone ,που παιζει να εχει 3g και 16gb μνημη.

----------


## kadronarxis

haha, λογικά θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή ανακοίνωση.
Δε θέλω να πω γιατί μπορεί να βγει και φόλα στο τέλος.

άντε γερά.

----------


## esykas

στο πλάισιο που έχει το δείγμα εάν μπεις στα σέτινκ έχει παροχούς  c ote vodafon wind άρα το τηλέφωνο εφόσον το προμηθεύτηκαν από την rainbow έχουν την δυνατότητα να το ξεκλειδώνουν.Ζήτησα να βάλω την sim την δική μου και μου το απαγόρεψαν.Υπόψιν στο δικό μου που το έιχα σαν ipod η συγκεκριμένη υποδιαίρεση δεν υπήρχε,με παροχούς.

----------


## lemonidas

Το θέμα είναι πόσο θα το πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα (και στην Ευρώπη γενικά). Αν είναι μεταξύ 450-600 ευρώ που υπολογίζω, τότε φαντάζομαι οτι καλά έκανα που παρήγγειλα το 8άρι refurbished από Αμερική με 257 ευρώ. Το ξεκλείδωμα άλλωστε με πρόγραμμα μάλλον είναι κοντά (στον τελικό καταναλωτή).

----------


## DrEthernet

> Το θέμα είναι πόσο θα το πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα (και στην Ευρώπη γενικά). Αν είναι μεταξύ 450-600 ευρώ που υπολογίζω, τότε φαντάζομαι οτι καλά έκανα που παρήγγειλα το 8άρι refurbished από Αμερική με 257 ευρώ. Το ξεκλείδωμα άλλωστε με πρόγραμμα μάλλον είναι κοντά (στον τελικό καταναλωτή).


Και τι θα κάνεις με ένα smartphone με το οποίο δε θα μπορείς να surfάρεις εν Ελλάδι;

----------


## Πύρρος

Στη χειρώτερη, πες ότι αγόρασε ένα ipod touch (κανονικά €300 + rainbow tax) για €257. Αμα ξεκλειδώσει (που μάλλον θα γίνει), ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Στη χειρώτερη, πες ότι αγόρασε ένα ipod touch (κανονικά �300 + rainbow tax) για �257. Αμα ξεκλειδώσει (που μάλλον θα γίνει), ακόμη καλύτερα.


Το 8Gb iPod Touch θα είναι γύρω στα €220 +20%. Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα.

----------


## Πύρρος

Κοίτα. Το ipod των $250 στην rain είχε €247 + ΦΠΑ. 

Το touch των $300 γιατί να τύχει καλύτερης τιμολόγησης;

----------


## haHa

> Και τι θα κάνεις με ένα smartphone με το οποίο δε θα μπορείς να surfάρεις εν Ελλάδι;


Πρωτον δε θα το χαρακτηριζα ακριβως smartphone.


Δευτερον θα μπορει να σερφαρει οπως θα σερφαρε και με το ipod touch,μεσω wifi.


Αλλωστε υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να το σπασει και να μπορεσει να το λειτουργησει με την καρτα του.


Αλλα και παλι δε θα κανει για σερφαρισμα(παρα μονο μεσω wifi),γιατι το gprs ειναι πολυ αργο.
Oταν ερθει το 3g iphone,τοτε θα μιλαμε για πραγματικο σερφαρισμα on the move οπως γινεται με αλλα κινητα.(μαλιστα σε καλυτερο βαθμο γιατι ο σαφαρι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερος απο τον mobile opera και η οθονη του iphone βολευει.)

----------


## DrEthernet

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε για την ευρωπαϊκή έκδοση του iPhone εκτός κι αν κάποιος σκοπεύει να το χρησιμοποιήσει κυρίως σαν music player, οπότε θα προτιμήσει τα 16Gb του iPod Touch.

Όσο για τις τιμές των προϊόντων της Apple στην Ελλάδα, μια μικρή σύγκριση με το σημερινό exchange rate, θα δείξει πως είναι γύρω στο 20% επάνω σε σχέση με την Αμερική. Εννοείτε πως και οι δύο τιμές είναι άνευ ΦΠΑ.

EDIT: Πύρρο, μόλις έκανα ξανά το conversion με το widget της Apple και τα $399 μου τα υπολόγισε στα €291 (Την πρώτη φορά μου έβγαλε €220). Δηλαδή το iPhone θα έχει €291 +20%, δηλαδή γύρω στα €350 +ΦΠΑ.

----------


## Πύρρος

Δυστυχώς οι ευρωπαικές τιμές τις apple δεν βγαίνουν με βάση την ισοτιμία. Το μικρό touch (των $300) κάνει στην Ιρλανδία €300.

Στην Ελλάδα τώρα, κρίνοντας από την τιμολόγηση των ipods μέχρι χθες, όπου η τιμή Ιρλανδίας *με* ΦΠΑ ήταν σχεδόν η τιμή Ελλάδος *χωρίς*ΦΠΑ. Οπότε (εκτός άμα πάθει καμιά κρίση σοβαρότητας η ακατονόμαστη) το touch των 8GB το κόβω για πάνω από €350 τελική.

----------


## lemonidas

> Και τι θα κάνεις με ένα smartphone με το οποίο δε θα μπορείς να surfάρεις εν Ελλάδι;


Όπως είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι φίλοι, σερφάρεις κανονικότατα μέσω wifi. Επίσης το 3G δεν με ενδιαφέρει λόγω τιμής, οπότε το wifi θα με καλύψει (αυξάνονται συνέχεια τα hot-spot άλλωστε). Χώρια που ξεκλείδωμα υπάρχει και στη χειρότερη δεν νομίζω να μην μπορώ να βρω κάποιον να κάνει το hardware unlock με τόσα καλά tutorials  :Wink: . Για μένα τελικά το μόνο πρόβλημα (το οποίο δεν με καίει και ιδιαίτερα) είναι η έλλειψη ελληνικών αλλά για 200 ευρώ διαφορά, το δέχομαι!



Off Topic


		Και μετά το κράξιμο που έφαγε η apple για την πτώση τιμής, έβγαλε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση για τους ιδιοκτήτες iphone - http://www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/

----------


## haHa

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και μετά το κράξιμο που έφαγε η apple για την πτώση τιμής, έβγαλε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση για τους ιδιοκτήτες iphone - http://www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/




Off Topic


		Κατι ειναι και αυτο..Γιατι τοσο καιρο αποδεικνυεται οτι εχει τεραστια περιθωρια κερδους με το iphone 
και τα επαιρνε κανονικα απο τους καταναλωτες..
	


Η μειωση στην τιμη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη!!!!

----------


## modified

> Αλλωστε το ειπε και ο ιδιος με πλαγιο τροπο οτι δεν πουλανε πολυ.Οτι αυτο το μηνα προκειτε τα iphone να φθασουν τις πωλησεις 1.000.000 .


Το μοναδικό δηλωμένο goal της Apple είναι 10M μέσα στο 2008 (πηγή -- επίσης, cf. this). 1M πριν μπούμε στο Q4 2007 είναι πολύ καλά, if you ask me.




> Οι πρωτες εικασιες θελανε να εχει πουλησει 1.000.000 στις 3 πρωτες μερες! (αρε ψεμμα που επεφτε)


Δεν ξέρω τι λένε οι εικασίες (εγώ διάβασα για νούμερα 300Κ-700K) αλλά δε φταίει η Apple αν οι αναλυτές λένε ό,τι θέλουν. Μόνο και μόνο η μεγάλη απόκλιση στα νούμερα των εκτιμήσεων τους έπρεπε να σε κάνει να υποψιαστεί ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα τι πραγματικά γίνεται -- από εδώ:




> Shoppers may have bought as many as 700,000 units over the weekend, according to David Bailey, a Goldman Sachs analyst, twice his projection of 350,000.
> 
> Gene Munster, a Piper Jaffray analyst, said shoppers had bought as many as 500,000 units over the weekend, more than twice his projection of 200,000.
> 
> And Bill Shope, a J.P. Morgan Securities analyst, estimated sales at 312,000. Before the phone’s debut Friday, analysts expected Apple to sell 50,000 to 200,000 units.

----------


## haHa

Φιλε μου δε διαφωνω,αλλωστε προσωπικα ημουν σιγουρος οτι αποκλειεται να πουλαγε οσα ελεγαν διαφοροι αναλυτες και οσα ακουγοταν σε διαφορα site προσκειμενα σε mac(που σχεδον ελεγχει η apple).
Γιατι αυτα ελεγαν οτι πιστευουν πως πουλησε 700.000 στο πρωτο Σαβ/κο.Ακομα και το macrumors και το macnn.




Αλλωστε οταν η apple ανακοινωσε τα αποτελεσματα του Q2 που περιελαμβανε τις πωλησεις 2 ημερων,η μετοχη της apple επεσε κατακορυφα.

Για αυτο αλλωστε μειωθηκε η τιμη,για να τονωθουν οι πωλησεις.Αλλωστε δε μπορω να θυμηθω κανενα (ειδικα ακριβο κινητο) που να εχασε 33% της αξιας του σε 2 μηνες.
Ουτε κανα αλλο προιον της apple.

Παντως η μειωση ειναι πολυ ευχαριστη!!!



Αλλα και εγω πιστευω πως 1m μαλλον ειναι καλα.Aπλα περιμεναν λιγο καλυτερα..

----------


## kadronarxis

haha,
δε μπορείς να πεις όμως...
πίστωση 100 δολ στις επόμενες αγορές είναι απλά κορυφαία κάλυψη στους πρώτους αγοραστές του iPhone.

Κάτι τέτοια κάνει η apple, και σου "κλέβει" την καρδιά...

----------


## vags21

σωστός...αν δεν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο θα απογοήτευε τους καλύτερους πελάτες του.

----------


## Ελενα

Ένα ριβιού που είδα σχετικά , είναι του γνωστού (σε αρκετούς) vouda .

Τώρα τι δουλειά έχω εγώ με μήλα ?
Ε , με χώνουν σιγά σιγά στο κλίμα τους ..

----------


## edge_xania

Λοιπον ειπα να μπω στην rainbow να δω μηπως εχουν τα καινουργια ipod εστω και να τα προαναγγελουν...
Απο οτι ειδα οχι μονο εχουν ανανεωσει την σελιδα με τα ipod αλλα εχουν και τιμες...
Η τιμη του touch 16gb ειναι 376.77€ χωρις ΦΠΑ.
Με δεδομενο οτι το ipod touch 16gb στις Η.Π.Α. κοστιζει οσο το iphone 8gb μηπως βρηκα εστω και κατα λαθος ποσο θα κανει το iphone και στην Ελλαδα..?

----------


## weakwire

το θέμα είναι όλτι στην ελλάδα μάλλον θα θέλουν ανανέωση συμβολαίου τη στιγμή που το αγοράζεις

----------


## haHa

Oπως και στην Αμερικη...

----------


## edge_xania

Οποτε εδω μπορει και να ειναι ακομα ποιο φθηνο με τις επιδοτησεις, αφου στην Αμερικη νομιζω οτι μπορεις να πληρωσεις ενα τελος και να μην συνδεθεις με την AT &T και να το κρατησεις σαν media player...

----------


## haHa

Στην Αμερικη νομιζω με 175$ σπας το διχρονο συμβολαιο.

Δωρο αδωρον, μεχρι να ξεκλειδωθει πληρως και ευκολα το κινητο.

Και στην Ελλαδα με καποιο πεναλτι σπας τα συμβολαια.

----------


## weakwire

στην αμερική το έχουμε ξαναπει. δε χρειαζεται να το κάνεις το συμβόλαιο.το τηλ το παίρνεις σα συσκευή και για να το κάνεις να δουλέψει από το σπίτι σου κάνεις το συμβόλαιο.βέβαι υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να το κάνεις να δουλέψει χωρίςσυμβόλαιο.

----------


## haHa

Nαι, για να το κανεις media player με το νορμαλ τροπο χωρις να ψαχνεις δεξια-αριστερα τροπο αναφερομουν.
Ο αλλος τροπος ειναι ευκολο hack παντως ,οχι οπως αυτο της sim ,που ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο.

----------


## weakwire

> Ο αλλος τροπος ειναι ευκολο hack παντως ,οχι οπως αυτο της sim ,που ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο.


υπάρχουν 3 τρόποι.Ο ένας είναι να βάλεις όποια sim σε μια ειδική θήκη και παίζει...Ε δε το βλέπω και δύσκολο.
ένας άλλος με κολλητήρι (το ξεχνάμε)
και ένας με pure software

----------


## ardi21

Εγω ουτε fan ειμαι ουτε πολεμιος της Apple και του iPhone. Ωραιο δεν λεω, αρκετες δυνατοτητες, πρωτοποριακο αλλα ειναι δυνατον μια τετοια συσκευη, εν ετει 2007, να μην υποστηριζει videο recording? Οταν η συγκεκριμενη λειτουργια υπαρχει και σε κινητα 3 χρονων (εστω και με πολυ χαμηλη ποιοτητα)?

Να εχεις δωσει 400 ευρω και να μην μπορεις να παρεις video... Απαραδεκτο για μενα.

----------


## senninhaGR

> Εγω ουτε fan ειμαι ουτε πολεμιος της Apple και του iPhone. Ωραιο δεν λεω, αρκετες δυνατοτητες, πρωτοποριακο αλλα ειναι δυνατον μια τετοια συσκευη, εν ετει 2007, να μην υποστηριζει videο recording? Οταν η συγκεκριμενη λειτουργια υπαρχει και σε κινητα 3 χρονων (εστω και με πολυ χαμηλη ποιοτητα)?
> 
> Να εχεις δωσει 400 ευρω και να μην μπορεις να παρεις video... Απαραδεκτο για μενα.


Εγώ προσωπικά το θεωρώ πολύ τραγικό να βλέπεις ταινία σε οθόνη 3 ιντσών. Δεν λέω είναι μια έξτρα λειτουργία και πιασιάρικη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σοβαρός άνθρωπος να αγοράζει mp3 για να βλέπει ταινίες σε οθόνη 3 ιντσών. Πόσο μάλλον για ένα κινητό. 

Για μένα είναι τελείως περιττό γενικότερα το concept με τα video. Στην τσάντα μου έχω ένα Motorola RAZV3 που δεν τραβάει video και δεν έχει κάρτα μνήμης, μια Panasonic ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή με φακό Leica που μπορεί να τραβάει High Def video και ένα Ipod black 60Gb. Δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να τραβήξω video από το κινητό μου και όποτε βλέπω σε κινητά τέτοια είναι τραγικά. Μόνο για τίποτα χαβαλετζίδικα σκηνικά στον δρόμο και σχολικά video.

----------


## ardi21

Φιλε μου δεν σου λεω να παρεις videο ολες τις διακοπες σου απο το κινητο. Φυσικα και θα εχεις μια βιντεοκαμερα η ψηφιακη για τετοιες δουλειες.

Αλλα ναι καποια στιγμη θα σου χρειαστει να παρεις λιγα λεπτα απο μια σκηνη στον δρομο π.χ (που δεν θα εχεις μαζι σου ολο αυτον τον.. εξοπλισμο που αναφερεις) και δεν θα μπορεις. Υπαρχουν κινητα που παιρνουν video 30frames/sec. Καθολου ασχημο.

Επαναλαμβανω οτι για μια τετοια συσκευη, εν ετει 2007, το να σου αφαιρει τελειως μια τετοια δυνατοτητα ειναι, για μενα, απαραδεκτο

----------


## lemonidas

Ξεκλειδώθηκε δωρεάν με software! Το έκανε ήδη φίλος μου εδώ στην Ελλάδα (δοκίμασε με κάρτα vodafon + wind!

http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/ind...Results#Greece

Είναι αρκετά εύκολο για κάποιον με μέτριες γνώσεις υπολογιστή, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σκάσουμε τα 50$ στο iPhoneSimFree  :One thumb up: 

Καλύτερα να κάνουμε ένα donation στο iphone dev wiki

----------


## senninhaGR

Παιδιά όσο περισσότερα λέτε για αυτό το iphone τόσο περισσότερο μπερδεύομαι. Τελικά θα περιμένω να έρθει και επισήμως για να ζυγίσω τις επιλογές μου γιατί γίνεται χαμός. *ΠΟΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΟ....?*
Έχει ανακοινωθεί καμιά ημερομηνία...?

----------


## lemonidas

Δεν βλέπω πολλές επιλογές.

Ή το φέρνεις από Αμερική (μέσω φίλου ή από ebay) ή περιμένεις να έρθει Ελλάδα (ή Ευρώπη εν γένει) . Κάπου διάβασα οτι παίζει μέχρι Χριστούγεννα να έρθει, οτι θα ανακοινωθεί στις 25/9 στο Παρίσι η ευρωπαική έκδοση.

Από Αμερική θα είναι πιθανώς φτηνότερο αλλά θα πρέπει να του αλλάξεις τα φώτα για να παίξει σωστά. 
Αν έρθει Ελλάδα πχ με vodafone θα πρέπει να ανεχτείς ότι βλακεία έχει κάνει η voda στο τηλέφωνο (αν μπορέσουν να κάνουν κάτι) συν μάλλον κάποιο ακριβό συμβόλαιο για να το πάρεις σε σωστή τιμή.

Πάντως για μένα, το τελευταίο σύνορο (που ήταν το ξεκλείδωμα) έσπασε, απότι κατάλαβα καταφέρανε να βάλουν international πληκτρολόγιο, οπότε δεν μένει κάποιο άλλο εμπόδιο  :Smile:

----------


## senninhaGR

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να το πάρω σκέτο χωρίς κανένα συμβόλαιο...? Για να μην έχω τις μ@λ*κίες που θα βάλει η Vodafone πάνω...? Πολύ περίεργα τα πράγματα

----------


## vags21

> Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να το πάρω σκέτο χωρίς κανένα συμβόλαιο...? Για να μην έχω τις μ@λ*κίες που θα βάλει η Vodafone πάνω...? Πολύ περίεργα τα πράγματα


έχει ρίσκο από Αμερική και μπορεί να σου βγει και κάνα τρελλό ποσό εκτελωνισμού. μπερδεμένη ιστορία

----------


## haHa

> Για να μην έχω τις μ@λ*κίες που θα βάλει η Vodafone πάνω...? Πολύ περίεργα τα πράγματα


Αποκλειεται η apple να αφησει την vodafone ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρεια να βαλει πανω το οτιδηποτε.

----------


## voudas

τα δικαιώμτα του στην Ευρώπη τα πήρανε οι Orange Telecoms(UK) , O2(British telecoms), T-mobile(DE).... και όχι η Vodafone, Και επειδή δεν εκπέμπει καμια τους στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί και να μην το δούμε ποτέ εδώ..

----------


## InVADeR

> τα δικαιώμτα του στην Ευρώπη τα πήρανε οι Orange Telecoms(UK) , O2(British telecoms), T-mobile(DE).... και όχι η Vodafone, Και επειδή δεν εκπέμπει καμια τους στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί και να μην το δούμε ποτέ εδώ..


Κοιτα, απισημα η apple δεν εχει ανακοινωση τιποτα για το ποιες εταιριες οποτε δεν ειμαστε σιγουρι 100%. Αυτες οι εταιριες ομως δεν πειρανε τα δικαιωματα για την ευρωπη αλλα για συγκεκριμενες χωρες. Δηλαδη η Τ-mobile στη Γερανια, Orange Γαλλια o2 UK. Καποιες απο αυτες τοις εταιριες εχουνε δικτυα και σε αλλες χωρες οπως για παραδειγμα η orange εχει και σε αγγλια και σε γαλλια, η ο2 επισης κτλ, αλλα δεν θα κυκλοφορισουν τα κινητα σε αλλες χωρες σε αυτα τα δικτυα γιατι εγιναν συνεργασιες με αλλες εταιριες.

Στην ελλαδα θα το δουμε απο μια απο τοις 3 εταιριες που ειναι εδω, (οι 2 ακουγονται περισσοτερο, Cosmote η Voda). Το να μην το δουμε ελλαδα δεν παιζει γιατι μαζι με εμας δικτυα οι Orange Telecoms(UK) , O2(British telecoms), T-mobile(DE) δεν εχουν σε αρκετες αλλες χωρες εκτως ελλαδος.... οποτε  :Wink:

----------


## kennyyy

Με τους operators που έχουμε, απορώ ποιος θα υπαναχωρήσει στις εξωφρενικές (για telecoms..) απαιτήσεις της apple. Αν όντως ισχύει το περίφημο καρτέλ, μπορεί και κανένας :Wink: !!...

----------


## Πύρρος

Μάλλον η Cosmote.

Στην εφημερίδα σήμερα, το φυλλάδιο του Γερμανού είχε ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση του iPhone. Ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα κατάστημα με iPhone σε κάθε πρωτεύουσα Νομού. Κατά τα γνωστά τον Γερμανό τον έχει πλέον η Cosmote, οπότε:

1. Εχουν κλείσει ή είναι κοντά.
2. Περιμένουν ότι θα πωλείται χωρίς αποκλειστικότητα σε μία εταιρία.
3. Είναι βλάκες και αγόρασαν καμιά εξηνταριά iPhones άδικα  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Παντως στο ελληνικο applestore που τσεκαρα δεν αναφερεται πουθενα.

----------


## InVADeR

> Μάλλον η Cosmote.
> 
> Στην εφημερίδα σήμερα, το φυλλάδιο του Γερμανού είχε ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση του iPhone. Ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα κατάστημα με iPhone σε κάθε πρωτεύουσα Νομού. Κατά τα γνωστά τον Γερμανό τον έχει πλέον η Cosmote, οπότε:
> 
> 1. Εχουν κλείσει ή είναι κοντά.
> 2. Περιμένουν ότι θα πωλείται χωρίς αποκλειστικότητα σε μία εταιρία.
> 3. Είναι βλάκες και αγόρασαν καμιά εξηνταριά iPhones άδικα


Εχουνε οντως σε αρκετα καταστηματα το iphone ? Αν ναι ελεγε και σε ποιες πολης το ειχανε ?

----------


## Πύρρος

Στη διαφήμιση λένε "σε όλες τις πρωτεύουσες των νομών της Ελλάδας". Τώρα βέβαια, από τις 6 το απόγευμα που το διάβασα μέχρι τώρα, δεν έχω προλάβει να πάω να δω  :Razz: 

Φαντάζομαι μπορείς να πάρεις κανένα τηλέφωνο ή να στείλεις mail.

----------


## senninhaGR

> Μάλλον η Cosmote.
> 
> Στην εφημερίδα σήμερα, το φυλλάδιο του Γερμανού είχε ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση του iPhone. Ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα κατάστημα με iPhone σε κάθε πρωτεύουσα Νομού. Κατά τα γνωστά τον Γερμανό τον έχει πλέον η Cosmote, οπότε:
> 
> 1. Εχουν κλείσει ή είναι κοντά.
> 2. Περιμένουν ότι θα πωλείται χωρίς αποκλειστικότητα σε μία εταιρία.
> 3. Είναι βλάκες και αγόρασαν καμιά εξηνταριά iPhones άδικα


Μακάρι αν γίνει αυτό το έχω τσιμπήσει πρώτη μέρα κυκλοφορίας καθότι πιστός χρήστης της Cosmote με πολύ καλές εκπτώσεις στα προγράμματα ανανέωσης συμβολαίου...! ΜΑΚΑΡΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ :Yahooooo: 

Το πότε το γνωρίζουμε ρε παιδιά...? Γιατί έτσι όπως πάει η δουλειά μας βλέπω το 2008 όταν στην Αμερική θα κυκλοφορήσει το iphone2...! :Evil:

----------


## rodin002

Εγώ παντως σκέφτομαι να μου το στείλουν από Αμερική, ε δεν είναι κ πολλά 300+50ευρώ μεταφορές για τέτοιο κινητό, αλλά ακούγονται πολλά για φόρους κ τελωνεία. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς από αυτά να μας εξηγήσει πως γίνεται η ολη διαδικασία;

----------


## k_koulos

στον γερμανο τριπολη σήμερα το ειχαν για επίδειξη,μου ειπαν απο βδομάδα θα το πουλάνε μάλλον, δεν ήξερε τιμη μέσω κοσμοτε

----------


## senninhaGR

> στον γερμανο τριπολη σήμερα το ειχαν για επίδειξη,μου ειπαν απο βδομάδα θα το πουλάνε μάλλον, δεν ήξερε τιμη μέσω κοσμοτε


Πω πω τι μου πες τώρα...! Παίρνω κατευθείαν τον Γερμαναρά τηλέφωνο για πληροφορίες....! :Worthy:

----------


## senninhaGR

Μόλις πήρα τηλ στον Γερμαναρά και μου είπε το παλικάρι off the record ότι με  Cosmote θα έρθει σίγουρα, παραπάνω πληροφορίες αύριο που θα πάω να τσεκάρω το demo. :Wink:

----------


## birbrilo

το αγγιξα... το έζησα.. και θα πάω να το μελώσω ξανά και αύριο. Γιούπιιιιιιι!! 
Στο κεντρικό κατάστημα του Βόλου πάντως υπάρχει και είναι δικό μου, δικό μου, ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΟΥΟΥ!!
My precious!!

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ τους πέτυχα το πρωί την ώρα που κολάγανε την αφίσα στο τζάμι [την οποία και ζαχαρώνω για τον τοίχο μου μόλις τελειώσει η καμπάνια], είχα μείνει μαλάκας και κοίταγα, μου λένε τι κοιτάς την κολλάμε στραβά;  :Laughing:

----------


## kadronarxis

Το στοίχημα τρέχει έτσι;  :One thumb up: 
Λοιπόν, σήμερα καρντάσια το άγγιξα και εγώ.
Έπαθα ζημιά.Γαμώτο, το γούσταρα from the very first moment!!.
Το είχε φίλος hackarei με cosmote, σήμα τέλειο, ψιλοβαρύ,με ασημένιο πίσω περίβλημα και  με εκπληκτικό interface.
Περιμένω πότε θα έρθει Ελλάδα.

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: που μπήκε αφίσα ρε kkoule;!!!!!!!!!!!!!Σε κατάστημα cosmote;!

----------


## iKoms

Έλα να αρχίσουμε τις.. προ προ προ παραγγελίες !!!! Τόσα χρόνια σε VF βαρέθηκα.. να αλλάξουμε και λιγάκι..

Εγώ το είχα πιάσει στα χέρια μου όταν το είχαν στα Fnac !!! 
Και απο εκείνη τη μέρα σιχαίνομαι να πιάνω το κινητό μου... (πλάκα κάνω.. αλλά δεν θα αργήσει να γίνει και αυτό όταν φτάσει στα καταστήματα το iphone)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το Καρφούρ το διαφημίζει εδώ και μέρες, τα 4GB 749 ευρω!! Και το παρουσιάζει και ως ευκαιρία! LOLLL  :ROFL: 

Όχι ότι δεν θα πάνε μερικά κορόιδα να τό αγοράσουν σε αυτή την τιμή. Το παρήγορο είναι ότι θα πρόκειται για πλούσια κορόιδα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι αισθάνομαι άσχημα που θα τους κλέψουν  :Whistle:

----------


## k_koulos

κάποιος πρέπει να τους πει οτι το ευρώ παει προς 1,4 δολάρια και όχι το αντίθετο!!!!

----------


## nikostheater

Aποκλειεται να το πουλανε απο βδομαδα οπως σου ειπαν.
Μπορει ισως να ανακοινωθει carrier και ημερομηνια πωλησης απλα.
Ελπιζω σημερα να παω να το δω στον Αγιο Νικολαο!

----------


## modified

Off Topic





> κάποιος πρέπει να τους πει οτι το ευρώ παει προς 1,4 δολάρια και όχι το αντίθετο!!!!


RISPEKT!

----------


## katsumoto

Σήμερα πήγα και το είδα, είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!! Κυριολεκτικά όμως  :Wink:  Ο υπάλληλος στο Γερμανό μου είπε ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει Νοέμβρη με Δεκέμβρη, με τιμή περίπου 760 γιούρο!!!  :Shocked:  
Ήθελα να ξερα ποιος τους δίνει τις ισοτιμίες  :Evil:

----------


## senninhaGR

Σήμερα πήγα κ εγώ στον Γερμαναρά και το είδα είναι απλώς καταπληκτικό, οι προλαλήσαντες με κάλυψαν απόλυτα. Να πω απλά δυο τρία πράγματα που μου είπε ο υπάλληλος που μπορεί να μην γνωρίζουν ορισμένοι. 

Η μπαταρία του διαρκεί 1 βδομάδα με φουλ χρήση και για να φορτίσει απαιτούνται 6 ώρες.
Με Cosmote σίγουρα θα κυκλοφορήσει και ημερομηνίες παίζουν (όπως μου είπε off the record) το πρώτο ή το δεύτερο δεκαήμερο του Οκτωβρίου. 
Η τιμή του υπολογίζεται να είναι στα 769 ευρώ από ότι μου είπε οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και εμείς που δεν θέλουμε να μας πιάνουν τον πισινό με τόση μανία το πολύ ένα μήνα που πιστεύω ότι η τιμή του θα πέσει όπως έγινε και στις ΗΠΑ. 
Η τιμή αναφέρεται για το Iphone με τα 4gb αποθηκευτικό χώρο και φήμες λένε ότι στις αρχές του 2008 η Apple θα το κυκλοφορήσει και με 16gb....! Προς το παρών η έκδοση με τα 8gb δεν θα έρθουν άμεσα. 

Όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς το Ελλάντα παραδίδει για άλλη μια φορά μαθήματα marketing...! :Razz: 

Είμαι σίγουρος προσωπικά ότι η τιμή του θα πέσει γιατί με αυτά τα χρήματα παίρνεις αντικειμενικά κινητά τα οποία έχουν περισσότερες λειτουργίες και εφαρμογές. Πάντως το interface και το περιβάλλον εργασίας είναι πραγματικά μοναδικό και απίστευτα πρακτικό. 

Απίστευτη ποιότητα κατασκευής μοναδική για κινητό τηλέφωνο. Αυτό που περιμένω να δω είναι αν μπορείς να αγοράσει μέσω ebay και αν θα χρειαστεί σπάσιμο για Cosmote. Γιατί εδώ με την τιμή που θα πωλείτε θα μπορείς να πάρεις 2 από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## nikostheater

Πηγα το ειδα σημερα στον Γερμανο στον Αγιο Νικολαο..
Απλα η καλυτερη συσκευη που εχω πιασει στα χερια μου μακραν.
Απλα ελπιζω να μην ισχυουν οι τιμες που λενε γιατι...απλα θα το ονειρευομαστε..

----------


## tasosgun

Οτι και να πω είναι λίγο...το κινητό ειναι τέλειο δοκίμασα να γραψω μηνυμα και ενώ ήμουν σίγορος παλία οτι δεν θα τα καταφερνα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα...
Όσον αφορα για την τιμή...πιστεύω πως μας κοροιδευουν όλους...μυριστηκαν χρήμα στην υπόθεση και κάνουν πως και πως να το φέρουν πρώτοι και καλά...(βλέπε καρφουρ ή γερμανό)
Η τιμή είναι εξωπραγματική, και είμαστε η μοναδική χώρα που λέι ότι θα το φέρει πρώτη στην ευρώπη...(για να καταλάβετε πόσο λαμόγια αλλά και πόσο βλάκες είμαστε με αυτήν την τιμή που μας δίνουν για ένα μοντελο που δεν κυκλοφορεί...)
προτιμώ να  περάσει λίγος καιρός και αν επιμένουν σε αυτή την τιμή,ένα ταξίδι με easyjet στο λονδινο αυθημερόν δεν με χαλάει...θα μου βγεί 320 ευρώ πιο φθηνα (κοζάνη ο γερμανος είπε 769 ευρώ)
Με αυτή την τιμή ας το χαρούνε στα καταστηματά τους...και αν φάνε και καμία καταγγελία για κερδοσκοπία και για παραεισαγωγές θα το χαρώ πολυ!!

----------


## senninhaGR

To Iphone είναι εδώ ενωμένο δυνατό. 

Σε αυτό το site που το πουλάει βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει και το 8άρι οπότε παιδιά αυτά που μου είπε το παλικάρι τίθενται επ αμφιβόλω. Αυτό που συμπεραίνω είναι ότι μέχρι να συμφωνήσει κάποιος πάροχος με την apple πολλοί θα θέλουν να επωφεληθούν από την ανυπομονησία μας. 

*Έχουν μαζευτεί πολλοί αετονύχηδες...!* :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## haHa

Το play247 εχει το iphone στη σελιδα του απο τοτε που παρουσιαστηκε στην Αμερικη.
Κλασσικο κολπο για να μαζεψει μερικους παραπανω επισκεπτες στην σελιδα του...

----------


## tasosgun

Είπαν η υπόθεση έχει πολύ χρήμα...και δεν τους τα πέρνουμε όλα πριν η επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία το φέρει και εμείς δεν θα είμαστε απλά μεταπωλητές...όπως και να έχει είτε γερμανός είτε καρφουρ τα αγοράσαν από αμερική στα 380 ευρώ(βάζω και το εκεί φπα το τελωνίο με σωστές γνωριμίες το κανονίζεις με σωστές γνωριμίες..) και τα φέρνουν στο ελλαντα και τα πουλάν στα μαγαζία τους 760 γιατί ξέρουν οτι η επίσημη αντιπροσωπία τον αύγουστο κλέινει για διακοπές και τον σεμπτέμβρη μόλις έχει γυρίσει απο διακοπές...
αλλά και να θιγονται με αυτό που να τρέχουν τώρα...νομίζω ότι έχουν παγκόσμια πρωτιά να πουλάμε σε τόσο δημοφιλή μαγαζιά το iphone  εκτός των ΗΠΑ....

----------


## haHa

Δε νομιζω οτι το πουλανε...
Το εχουν μονο για επιδειξη και λενε οτι θα το πουλανε στα 760 ευρω..

Απλα για να τραβηξουν τα βλεμματα το εκαναν.
Τσαμπα διαφημιση και ευκολοι πιθανοι πελατες μπαινουν στο μαγαζι.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Η μπαταρία του διαρκεί 1 βδομάδα με φουλ χρήση


Για μικρές τιμές του "φουλ χρήση"  :Razz: .

Από τη σελίδα της Apple:
Talk time: Up to 8 hoursStandby time: Up to 250 hoursInternet use: Up to 6 hoursVideo playback: Up to 7 hoursAudio playback: Up to 24 hoursΚαι αυτά είναι ονομαστικές τιμές. Μια βδομάδα δεν βγάζεις με καμία δύναμη.

----------


## senninhaGR

> Για μικρές τιμές του "φουλ χρήση" .
> 
> Από τη σελίδα της Apple:
> Talk time: Up to 8 hoursStandby time: Up to 250 hoursInternet use: Up to 6 hoursVideo playback: Up to 7 hoursAudio playback: Up to 24 hoursΚαι αυτά είναι ονομαστικές τιμές. Μια βδομάδα δεν βγάζεις με καμία δύναμη.


Σου είπα ότι ακριβώς μου είπε το παλικάρι στον Γερμανό. Σας είπα ότι οτιδήποτε έχω πει είναι με πάσα επιφύλαξη. :One thumb up:

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν λέω ότι φταις σε τίποτα, ούτε ότι τα βγάζεις από το στομάχι σου. Απλά αυτό που έλεγε ο τυπάκος του γερμανού είναι κάπως ΕΦ.

----------


## k_koulos

το Iphone στο δικό μας γερμανό τα έφτυσε, ή το ματιασάνε, ή δεν άντεξε [δοκιμαστικά μοντέλα ακόμα τι να πώ δεν ξέρω]

το καλό είναι πως αύριο θα έχουν άλλο, άρα ή έχουν stock ή το service γίνεται εδώ......

πάντως περίεργο που χάλασε τόσο σύντομα!

----------


## PlanB

Για όσους σκέφτονται ξεκλείδωτο iPhone, η Apple έκανε update (1.1.1) στο software, το οποίο κλειδώνει το τηλέφωνο εάν δεν έχει σύνδεση AT&T.

Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.

Το μπαλάκι τωρα στους χακεράδες. Δεν αμφιβάλλει, νομίζω, κανείς ότι θα καταφέρουν να το ξεκλειδώσουν ξανά...

----------


## xolloth

ναι ρε παιδια  ωραια ,αλλα τι να το κανειs οταν μια ζωη θα περιμενειs σε καθε update τουs χακεραδεs να σουδωσουν την λυση.
αλλο να ειναι ελευθερο 1 κινητο και να εχειs την υποστηριξη τηs εταιριαs και αλλο να εισαι μια ζωη στην τσιτα.
δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.
ισωs  οταν βγαλουνε και οι αλλοι παρομια κινητα ,να αποφασισει η apple να το δωσει ελευθερο.
τοτε βεβαια θα εχει χασει το παιχνιδι,αλλα για οσουs το θελουν θα ειναι ανασταση.

----------


## gsmeros

επειδη αποτι καταλαβα το κινητο εδω θα κανει πανω απο 600 ευρω.
ενω στην αμερικη εχει 300 ευρω , σκεφτομαι την παραγγελια. (για 2)
τι ακριβως ''χανω'' αν το παρω απο εκει?
θα μπορω να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ , κ να αξιοποιω ολες τις λειτουργιες τοu iphone?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## xolloth

τι να το κανετε το iphone.
oριστε πιο φθηνο ,μονο 18000 ευρω.

----------


## nickolas2005

Tα vertu είναι για ατομα που θέλουν με αυτον τον τρόπο να ικανοποιήσουν την ματαιοδοξία τους... Νεόπλουτοι ή μαφιόζοι. Είχω δει vertu απο κοντά. Απο έξω τέλειο δεν λεω. Αλλα τα μενου και η λειτουργικότητα τους δεν ειναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Φυσικά και δεν φτάνουν το iphone της apple στον τομέα της λειτουργικότητας και των χαρακτηριστικών.

----------


## xolloth

αντε παλι  χαρουμενα μαντατα για οσουs το ξεκλειδωσαν.
ουτε εγγυηση,ουτε αναβαθμιση.
παλι τα χακερινια θα καθαρισουν για σαs.

----------


## gogos

> επειδη αποτι καταλαβα το κινητο εδω θα κανει πανω απο 600 ευρω.
> ενω στην αμερικη εχει 300 ευρω , σκεφτομαι την παραγγελια. (για 2)
> τι ακριβως ''χανω'' αν το παρω απο εκει?
> θα μπορω να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ , κ να αξιοποιω ολες τις λειτουργιες τοu iphone?
> ευχαριστω.



Καταρχήν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις ένα διετές συμβόλαιο με την at&t. Κατα δεύτερον θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και να ψάχνεις πάντα για την χακαρισμένη έκδοση για κάθε update!

----------


## haHa

Υπαρχει και η λυση να μη βαζεις τα update,ιδιαιτερα αν δεν προσφερουν κατι σημαντικο...

----------


## xolloth

ειδικα σε αυτο το κινητο με τιs τοσεs ελειψειs ,τα update περιμενειs μπαs και διορθωθει τιποτα.

----------


## tasosgun

> Καταρχήν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις ένα διετές συμβόλαιο με την at&t. Κατα δεύτερον θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και να ψάχνεις πάντα για την χακαρισμένη έκδοση για κάθε update!



δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει διετές συμβόλαιο...Αγοράσει το κινητό απο την apple και κάνει την ενεργοποιήση του κινητού με εύκολη hackeria..Αν διαβάζαμε πιο πίσω αυτό θα το βλέπαμε.το συστημα στην usa δεν λειτουργεί όπως στην ελλάδα με υπογραφες κτλ...αγοράσει το κινητό 399us dollars και δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να κάνεις συμβόλαιο.
και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει το update μεχρι να βγει το hack της νέας έκδοσης...

----------


## haHa

Για να λειτουργει νομιμα και σιγουρα χωρις να ρεχεις δεξια και αριστερα πρεπει να κανεις συμβολαιο.

Για οσους το ψαχνουν λιγο παραπανω(σαν και εμας) υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις...

----------


## esykas

δεν μας λές την λύση η είναι παράνομη.

----------


## xolloth

τι να το κανειs ενα κινητο που μια ζωη θα τρεχειs με την αγωνια μην στο κλειδωσει παλι η apple.
αφηστε τα Αμερικανακια να ασχοληθουν με αυτο.

----------


## gogos

> δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει διετές συμβόλαιο...Αγοράσει το κινητό απο την apple και κάνει την ενεργοποιήση του κινητού με εύκολη hackeria..Αν διαβάζαμε πιο πίσω αυτό θα το βλέπαμε.το συστημα στην usa δεν λειτουργεί όπως στην ελλάδα με υπογραφες κτλ...αγοράσει το κινητό 399us dollars και δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να κάνεις συμβόλαιο.
> και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει το update μεχρι να βγει το hack της νέας έκδοσης...


*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΕΤΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ AT&T !!!!!!!
Εάν έκανες τουλάχιστο μια αναζήτηση στο site της apple θα έβλεπες πως

<< To use iPhone, you’ll need to sign up for a 2-year service agreement >>


αναλυτικά εδω

----------


## DrEthernet

Tο συμβόλαιο το υπογράφεις όταν το κάνεις activate το τηλέφωνο μέσω του iTunes.
Με την αγορά του τηλεφώνου δεν υπογράφεις τίποτα.

Το παίρνεις σπίτι λοιπόν και του αλλάζεις τα φώτα χωρίς να δεσμεύεσαι στην AT&T.

----------


## xolloth

και απο updates πωs παμε;

----------


## DrEthernet

Κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του.
Το Apple TV, πάντως το έκανα manually "safe update" χωρίς να χάσω τίποτα από τα καλούδια που του έχω φορτώσει.

----------


## senninhaGR

Παιδιά κάντε λίγο υπομονή για τα οικονομικά και τους όρους συμβολαίου όταν θα έρθει μια και καλή στην χώρα μας. 

Εγώ είμαι αποφασισμένος μιας και θα το φέρει ο Cosmote να το πάρω με συμβόλαιο αλλά όταν η τιμή του θα έρθει σε λογικά επίπεδα.

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Λοιπον παιδια για να λυθει η συγχηση που υπαρχει!Ειμαι κατοχος ενος iphone που αγορασα ο ιδιος απο apple store στην Νεα Υορκη στις αρχες Αυγουστου,χωρις συμβολαια και δεσμευσεις!Σκετη συσκευη!Εδω λοιπον στην Ελλαδα το ξεκλειδωσα σχετικα ευκολα μεσω internet και εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου λειτουγει κανονικα σαν τηλεφωνο και με τις τρεις εταιρειες,καθως κανονικοτατα λειτουργουν wifi,youtube,3rdparty κτλ!!Οσο για τις αναβαθμισεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα!Λιγο μετα απο καθε αναβαθμιση ακολουθει και το αναλογο software απο εκει που αρχικα εχει ο καθενας απευθυνθει!Οσο για εντυπωσεις?Α Ψ Ο Γ Ο!!


Υ.Γ Νομιζω οτι η λεξη <<κινητο>> τουλαχιστον το αδικει! :Smile:

----------


## xolloth

για καποιον ομωs που δεν εχει διασυνδεσειs με εξωτερικο,ειναι υπερβολικο να δωσει 800 ευρω για να το αποκτησει.

----------


## kadronarxis

599 ευρώ από www.bestdeals.gr
Μερικοί έμειναν ακόμα στο 800-άρι του..... καλοκαιριού.

----------


## tasosgun

> *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ* ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΕΤΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ AT&T !!!!!!!
> Εάν έκανες τουλάχιστο μια αναζήτηση στο site της apple θα έβλεπες πως
> 
> << To use iPhone, you’ll need to sign up for a 2-year service agreement >>
> 
> 
> αναλυτικά εδω



φίλέ μου μην επιμένεις...τώρα έχω στα χέρια μου το iphone από το applestore στο Σικάγο....με την απόδειξη...παίζω με αυτό..και λειτουργει μια χαρα στην ΤΙΜ...Έννοειται ότι δεν έκανα ενεργοποίηση συμβολαίου που ζήτησε το itunes και εννοείται ούτε και την αναβάθμιση...
Άρα  :Whistle:  Δεν χρειάστηκε κανένα συμβόλαιο.
Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας...Αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για ότι λέμε ας μην το λέμε καθόλου! :Thumb down:   :No no:   :RTFM:

----------


## haHa

Ο φιλος gogos εχει δικιο.
Για να χρησιμοποιησεις νομιμα το iphone πρεπει να κανεις 2χρονο συμβολαιο με την at&t.


Υπαρχει και η λυση να μην κανεις και να τρεχεις να το ξεκλειδωσεις.Τοτε ομως δεν εισαι συμφωνος με το κανονισμους χρησης του και εισαι και εκτος εγγυησης.

Πολλοι βεβαια την προτιμουν και εγω την σκεφτομαι.

----------


## xolloth

για μενα οταν αγοραζειs κατι πρεπει να ερχεται στα χερια σου χωριs κανενα προβλημα και καμμια δεσμευση.

----------


## vags21

πιστεύω μειώνουν την συσκευή με αυτό το τρόπο

----------


## xolloth

κατσε να κυκλοφορησει το NOKIA 888,που ομοιο του δεν υπαρχει ,αλλα ουτε εχει φαντασθει και κανειs,και θα παθετε πλακα.
μιλαμε για την επανασταση στην κυριολεξια στα κινητα.
μονο καφε δεν κανει.
για δεστε φωτο,κινητο ειναι οχι επικαρπιο.

----------


## esykas

άρα την δουλειά του την έκανε το iphone τους έκανε όλους να τρέχουν να παρουσιάζουν καινοτομίες

----------


## xolloth

συμφωνω απολυτα.
ειμαι ομωs βεβαιοs oτι εταιριεs επιπεδου ΝΟΚΙΑ εαν θελουν μπορουν να παρουσιασουν συσκευεs που  το iphone θα φαινεται φτωχο μπροστα τουs.
το γιατι μεχρι σημερα δεν τιs εχουν παρουσιασει ισωs να οφειλεται στο οτι το κοινο δεν ηταν ακομα ετοιμο να δεχθει τετοιεs καινοτομιεs kai με τον θορυβο που εκανε το iphone,τιs βγαλανε απο τα συρταρια τουs.

----------


## Skaf

Όλο τέτοια παρουσιάζουν (σαν το Nokia 888), αλλά πότε θα τα δούμε άραγε  :Mad: ; Και για κάτι οθόνες LCD με ενσωματωμένα ηχεία μιλούσαν κάποτε, αλλά πάπαλα...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vaporwares και όπου αλλού κοιτάξει κανείς.

----------


## xolloth

μπα νομιζω οτι τωρα ξεγλαρωσαν και θα αρχισουν να σκανε μυτη ολο και πιο περιεργεs συσκευεs.

----------


## baldrick

Καλά ΑΝ βγει ποτέ αυτό το NOKIA θα βγει πολύ αργά γιατί αν έβγαινε τώρα θα πήγαινε ο κούκος αηδόνι. Εδώ κάτι μουφοσυσκευές της Nokia και κάνουν 400 ευρώ...! 

Άσε που ποτέ δεν γούσταρα τα Nokia γιατί δεν είχαν ποτέ καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής. Μόνο κάτι μοντέλα με τιτάνια που έβγαζε και δεν είχε καθόλου λειτουργίες και έκανε και 800 ευρώ. Αυτή την στιγμή η Nokia αν βγάλει παραπλήσιο τηλέφωνο με το Iphone θα το χρεώνει τουλάχιστον 25% πάνω.

----------


## xolloth

εαν εννοειs με την τιμη που πουλιεται κλειδωμενο [400 ευρω],συμφωνω.
εαν το πουλαγε ξεκλειδωτο η apple,θα τοδινε τουλαχιστον 700 ευρω χωριs συμβολαιο.
για αυτα τα λεφτα ειναι πολυ 'λιγο" σαν κινητο να τα δωσειs.
τοσο εχει το Ν95 με τα 8 γιγα σκληρο.
δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει συγκριση μεταξυ τουs σαν πληροτητα εφαρμογων.
επειδη εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου ολα τα ακριβα κινητα τηs ΝΟΚΙΑ σς πληροφορω οτι ηταν πολυ καλεs κατασκευεs.
ολα τα κινητα τηs ΝΟΚΙΑ πανω απο 600 ευρω ειναι αριστηs ποιοτηταs τα τελευταια χρονια.

----------


## bilp

λοιπον το iphone ειναι τελειο πραγματικα...κ αν ξεπεραστουν κ τα μικρα προβληματακια που εχω ακουσει θα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα ever!

----------


## thePrince

> λοιπον το iphone ειναι τελειο πραγματικα...κ αν ξεπεραστουν κ τα μικρα προβληματακια που εχω ακουσει θα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα ever!


Αν για εσένα η έλειψη βασικών λειτουργιών (π.χ. voice dialing), η ταλαιπωρία του SMS και η απουσία 3G (μεταξύ άλλων) είναι «μικρά προβληματάκια» τότε βρήκες την συσκευή που σου ταιριάζει. Αλλά τέλειο ΔΕΝ είναι και δεν πρόκειται να γίνει με καμία αναβάθμιση.

----------


## kadronarxis

Υπέρ: 
GUI από άλλον πλανήτη.Σε 2 χρόνια όλα τα κινητά τέτοιο user interface θα έχουν.
zoom in με δυο δάχτυλα να ανοίγουν, zoom out δυο δάχτυλα κλείνουν.
you tube videos.
iPod με video σε mp4.
Mail ακριβώς σαν το mail του Τίγρη.
3 μέρες διάρκεια η μπαταρία με καθημερινό σερφάρισμα,e-mail, κλήσεις.
Οθόνη που δεν γρατζουνιέται με τίποτα.
Καλή ανάλυση στις φωτογραφίες.
Φωτεινή οθόνη και ευδιάκριτη είτε είσαι στους 40 υπό σκιά είτε το βράδυ σε χιονοδρομικό κέντρο.

Κατά:
Δεν έχει mms.
Δεν υποστηρίζει SMS delivery.(αυτό διορθώνεται αν προσθέσεις στην αρχή κάθε μηνύματος το *ΝΟΤ#)
Δεν γράφει video.

Για το mms και το sms delivery ακούστηκε ότι θα υπάρξει σε νέα έκδοση.Για το video recording όχι.Όσον αφορά το 3G απορίφθηκε για αρχή, διότι καταναλώνει αρκετή μπαταρία.

430 από τον θείο from Αμέρικαα.....οοοο γιεεεε..

Αυτά και άντε γερά.

----------


## xolloth

ξεχασεs στα μειον να βαλειs και τον χαλια ηχο που εχει απο το ηχειο του.
αν ειναι δυνατον ενα κινητο αυτου του επιπεδου να εχει τοσο χαμηλο ηχο.
ειδικα οσοι εχουν στην κατοχη τουs μουσικα κινητα ,θα απογοητευθουν πληρωs.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ναι ρε παιδί μου, και αυτή η 911 τούρμπο κάνει πολύ φασαρία, έχει δύο πόρτες κσι μικρό πορτ παγκάζ. Θα απογοητευθούν όσοι την αγοράσουν.  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε xolloth, ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να πάρει ένα κινητό και να μετατρέψει το χώρο του σε ντισκοτέκ.
Το ηχειάκι του είναι μια χαρά(υποκειμενική άποψη), με πολύ καλή ποιότητα. Για τη μέγιστη ποιότητα, συνδέεις τα ακουστικά που έρχονται μαζί με το τηλέφωνο.

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: lol Οβελίξ!

----------


## xolloth

μα αναφερθηκα σε οσουs εχουν συνηθισει κινητα τυπου walkman,nokia n73,n95,5700,κ.λ.π.
για τουs αλλουs ,κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## ardi21

Ρε παιδια τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.

Το iPhone θα το παρει καποιος για το στυλ, το λειτουργικο και την οθονη αφης (χιλια  :Respekt: ).

Αν θελει 3G, καλη καμερα, video recording, mms κτλ που εχουν ολα τα κινητα (αυτης της τιμης) φυσικα και *δεν* θα το παρει.

Το θεμα ειναι τι ζητας.

----------


## Skaf

Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εδώ:

http://blog.wired.com/business/2007/...eace-says.html
http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=202402995

Το iPhone, λένε, περιέχει ενδεχομένως επικίνδυνα χημικά.

----------


## xolloth

λοιπον σημερα ανακοινωσε η ΝΟΚΙΑ οτι προχωρα στην παραγωγη touchscreen smartphones.
καιροs ηταν.
καταλαβαινετε βεβαια οτι απο την στιγμη που βαζει touchscreen στα smartphones τηs,θα ειναι πληρη εφαρμογων και αντε με την φιλοσοφια που διακατεχει την apple,να μπορεσει να τα ανταγωνισθει.
σχετικο αρθρο.

----------


## loser

> Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εδώ:
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/business/2007/...eace-says.html
> http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=202402995
> 
> Το iPhone, λένε, περιέχει ενδεχομένως επικίνδυνα χημικά.


διάβασε αυτό και θα καταλάβεις

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2007/10...eace_vs_apple/

----------


## haHa

Το iPhone παιζει να κυκλοφορησει ξεκλειδωτο (μαλλον με αλλη τιμη) στη Γαλλια:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/17/o...one-in-france/

----------


## haHa

Φαινεται πως η Apple τον Φεβρουαριο θα επιτρεψει την εγκατασταση third-party εφαρμογων.

http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/17/a...-for-february/

----------


## nickolas2005

Το διάβασα και εγω αυτο για τις εφαρμογες τριτων... Πολύ καλή κίνηση...

----------


## xolloth

αρα καλα μου ειπαν χθεs στον Γερμανο οτι θα κυκλοφορησει τιs γιορτεs ξεκλειδωτο με Ελληνικο μενου.
οι ανθρωποι ξερανε οτι η νομοθεσια στην Ελλαδα δεν επιτρεπει κλειδωμενα κινητα.
η αρχη γινεται με την Γαλλια και θα ακολουθησει ολη η ΕΕ.
υπομονη σε οσουs θελουν να το αποκτησουν κανα μηνα.
εγω θα περιμενω το n 97 με τα 20 γιγα  και την touchscreen οθονη ,αλλωστα η τιμη του θα ειναι περιπου η ιδια με την τιμη που θα πουλιεται το iphone στην Ελλαδα,περιπου 750 ευρω.

----------


## torchrelay

Εφαρμογές υπάρχουν ήδη και είναι αρκετές....το SDK απο την Apple θα δωθεί γύρω στον Φεβρουάριο.
Είναι εξαιρετικό το interface του.
ΦΟΒΕΡΑ γρήγορο στη πλοήγηση του.
Συμφώνο με τους Apple-Haters σε κάποια σημεία : Η μπαταρία κολλημένη στο motherboard? Έλεος... To Safari προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ υποστρηρίζει flash sites ( αν και το youtube που ουσιαστικά είναι  flv αρχεία video δουλεύει ΆΨΟΓΑ).
Το wifi σε κάνει να αρχίζεις τα μπινελίκια για τις μέχρι τώρα χρεώσεις που πλήρωνε κάποιος για να έχει Ιντερνετ στο κινητό του...
Τί να πώ  πάντως ...όποια και να είναι να μείον του το αγαπάς.....Και απο Design? Sorry αλλά δίπλα του ΟΛΑ τα εφάμιλλα της κατηγορίας του μοιάζουν κοκοσχεδιασμένες τοστιέρες....

----------


## BELL

σορρυ αν η ερωτηση μου εχει ξαναγινει, αλλα δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να μπαινω συχνα στο net.
το iphone αμερικης παιζει απροσκοπτα σε ευρωπη κ κατεπεκταση ελλαδα?

----------


## Skaf

> σορρυ αν η ερωτηση μου εχει ξαναγινει, αλλα δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να μπαινω συχνα στο net.
> το iphone αμερικης παιζει απροσκοπτα σε ευρωπη κ κατεπεκταση ελλαδα?


Ναι, αλλά υποστηρίζει μόνο GPRS και EDGE και όχι UMTS (3G). Μπορείς όμως να συνδέεσαι και μέσω WLAN.

----------


## Umbra

Παντως γενικα η αναμενομενη τιμη στην ελληνικη αγορα δεν ειναι εξευτελιστικα υψηλη με την αντιστοιχη αμερικανικη???

----------


## xolloth

δεν νομιζω με αυτην την τιμη που θα κυκλοφορησει,να εχει μεγαλη αποδοχη.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ποιες εξευτελιστικά υψηλότερες τιμές; Πού είδατε εσείς τιμές, πού είδατε κάποια ανακοίνωση για αρχή ότι το iPhone θα πωλείται στην Ελλάδα; Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει iPhone στην Ελλάδα, δεν πωλείται στην Ελλάδα, δεν υπάρχει καν συμφωνία για να πωλείται στην Ελλάδα.
Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε....

----------


## kadronarxis

Το φοβερό ξέρετε ποιο είναι;
Η πρώτη κουβέντα είναι το iPhone, η δεύτερη κουβέντα είναι το 3G.
Κάθε μέρα το χρησιμοποιούμε ανελλιπώς το 3G,  και τι θα κάνουμε χωρίς αυτό.

 :Lamer:

----------


## Skaf

> Το φοβερό ξέρετε ποιο είναι;
> Η πρώτη κουβέντα είναι το iPhone, η δεύτερη κουβέντα είναι το 3G.
> Κάθε μέρα το χρησιμοποιούμε ανελλιπώς το 3G,  και τι θα κάνουμε χωρίς αυτό.


Και που ξέρεις πότε θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο; Μη βλέπεις τις τωρινές τιμές για τις σχετικές υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα θα κατέβουν στο μέλλον. Και αν το πουλήσεις μετά από αρκετά χρόνια, σίγουρα θα πιάσεις πιο πολλά αν έχει UMTS.

----------


## tonydeli7

ενα πραγμα εχω να πω:οταν βγει η SDK του iphone(02/2008),τοτε θα δουμε τις πραγματικες δυνατοτητες του κινητου....

----------


## kadronarxis

Όταν θα κατέβουν οι τιμές για 3G, θα έχει βγει το iphone2, το οποίο θα υποστηρίζει 3G, mms, και θα ψήνει και 2 αυγά τουρκίας.

Εκτός αν εσύ αγοράζεις κινητό και το "παντρεύεσαι" ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## haHa

Η wind ηδη δινει με καθε νεα συνδεση δωρεαν χρηση υπερεσιων 3g αξιας 100 ευρω...

Επισης καιρο τωρα μεσω wind υπηρχε κολπακι για απεριοριστη χρηση ιντερνετ 3g με 4 ευρω το μηνα,ακομα και μεσω καρτιοκινητης.


Μην προσαρμοζουμε τις αναγκες μας (και ολων) στις δυνατοτητες του κινητου.


Και για τα λεφτα που κοστιζει το iphone (ταυτοχρονα με το υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο), ναι το παντρευεσαι το κινητο,δεν το αλλαζεις αμεσως.
Βεβαια η apple δινει εγγυηση μονο ενος χρονου(και ετσι σε αποθαρρυνει να το κρατησεις καιρο) , ενω οι περισσοτεροι κατασκευαστες δινουν εγγυηση 2 χρονων.



Ειπαμε , το iphone εχει τρομερη οθονη, ειναι και ipod, εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες, αλλα παρουσιαζει τρομερες ελλλειψεις ως προς τη χρηση του ως κινητο:

Δεν εχει 3g
Δεν εχει mms
Δεν εχει πολλαπλους αποδεκτες μυνηματων και διαγραφη αυτων
Δεν εχει πληκτρα ταχεια κλησης

Επισης δεν εχει φωνητικη κληση,που π.χ. τα καινουρια nokia δεν χρειαζονται καν εκπαιδευση.
Αυτοματα απλα λες το ονομα της επαφης και αυτο με πολυ καλη ακριβεια τη βρισκει χωρις να το εχεις εκπαιδευσει προηγουμενως .Φυσικα λειτουργει και για Ελληνικα ονοματα.
Πολυ χρησιμο οταν οδηγεις.


Επισης το bluetooth του δεν ειναι πληρως λειτουργικο.
Νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να ανταλλασσει αρχεια με αλλα κινητα-υπολογιστες.
Π.χ. φωτογραφιες, mp3,αρχεια word/pdf κλπ

Δεν εχει ραδιοφωνο


Και η διαδικασια για να κανεις το πιο απλο πραγμα που κανουμε δεκαδες φορες την ημερα με ενα κινητο : να καλεσεις εναν αριθμο/επαφη ειναι εξαιρετικα χρονοβορα σε σχεση με αλλα κινητα.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

ουτε καν java δεν εχει το κινητακι. προσωπικα θα περιμενω το Ν82 (αντικαταστατης του Ν73) που θα εχει τα παντα(3g, 5mp,gps δεκτη, xeon flash(!), qvga κλτ) σε τιμη κατω των 500 ευρω.  :Wink: 

πανεμορφο το ιphone. αλλα νομιζω δεν ειμαστε αμερικανακια να το παρουμε σε οτι τιμη μας το δωσουν απλα επειδι το πλασαρουν τρελα

----------


## kadronarxis

To 1,4 εκατομμύρια συσκευές  iphone μέσα σε 4 μήνες, μαρτυρούν την αλήθεια.
Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που πωλείται κλειδωμένο, μόνο στην Αμερική(μέχρι στιγμής) και δεν έχει mms και λοιπές μπούρδες.

Τώρα, και τα hyundai έχουν ABS, air condition, ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα αλλά κάποιοι προτιμούν τα Πορσικά.

That's all folks.

ΥΓ: το iphone το αγόρασα 420 κάτι ευρώ.Στην τιμή αυτή θα αγόραζα κάποιο ΧΡΕΠΙ από τα sony ericsson και nokia.

----------


## power

*Μα εννοείται οτι δε πρόκεται να πουλήσει κανείς το HTC του για να πάρει iphone.*

Για μένα που 
έχω στείλει 4 mms στη ζωή μου, 
δεν εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ φωνητική κληση, 
δεν εγκατέστησα (και αν το έκανα δε τη χρησιμοποιησα ποτέ) καμία εφαρμογή στο nokia 60 series,
δε με ενδιαφέρει να στέλνω αστεία βίντεο μέσω bluetooth (πέρασαμε τα 20 φέυγα),
και όταν θέλω να βγάλω καλές φωτογραφίες, το κάνω με τη φωτογραφική

το Iphone και η *απλότητα* που το χαρακτηρίζει και σαν UI και σαν design, ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή.
Με τα 300 ευρώ που έδωσα για την έκδοση 4Gb, απλά έπαιρνα την χειρότερη πλαστικούρα της Nokia / SΕ με οθόνη 1μισης ιντσας, που απλά κάνει λίγο απ'όλα και στην ουσία τίποτα. Είναι απλά ένα τηλέφωνο.

Ας μη προσπαθούν οι φίλοι να βγάλουν άχρηστο το iphone έναντι των υπολοιπων συσκευών με 100αδες features. Κανείς δεν είπε οτι προσπαθεί να συγκριθεί με αυτά.

----------


## haHa

Ειναι προφανες οτι ειναι αναλογα τι ζηταει ο καθενας.

Μερικοι μπορει να μην ανταλλασσουν αρχεια με αλλα κινητα-υπολογιστες. Π.χ. φωτογραφιες, mp3,αρχεια word/pdf κλπ.

Μερικοι μπορει να μην χρησιμοποιουν την ταχεια κληση ή την φωνητικη κληση (που δεν χρειαζεται εκπαιδευση),
γιατι τους αρεσει (και το αποκαλουν απλοτητα) να κανουν 4-5 sec για να κανουν το πιο απλο πραγμα που κανουμε δεκαδες φορες την ημερα με ενα κινητο : να καλεσουν εναν αριθμο/επαφη.



Ολοι οι υπολοιποι ας μεινουν με τα "δυσχρηστα" κινητα τους που απλα πατωντας 1-2 κουμπια καλεις αυτον που θελεις με ταχεια κληση ή και με προηγμενη φωνητικη πληκτρλογηση σε 1-2 sec. 

Και φυσικα ποιος ανταλλασσει φωτογραφιες και mp3 με το κινητο? Αυτος που παιρνει iphone αποφασιζει (αφου το iphone δεν εχει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα) οτι αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι αχρηστα....



Υ.Γ.: Οι τιμες που αναφερονται για το iphone ειναι πραγματι πολυ καλες για ενα κινητο με τετοια μνημη και οθονη.Αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι εισαστε παρανομοι(παραβιαζετε την αδεια χρησης του) και μαλλον ξεχασατε να πληρωσετε και φορους/ΦΠΑ παρανομωντας ετσι ξανα....  :Whistle: 
Και τα πραγματα ειναι ρευστα για την εγγυηση...



Η τιμη του αυτην την στιγμη στην Ελλαδα ειναι γυρω στα 600 ευρω (μετα απο την μειωση των 200$) που υπεστει.Οποτε αν δεν ειχε υποστει την μειωση των 200$ , ηταν σωστες οι εκτιμησεις για 800 ευρω.
Και φυσικα παλι δε ξερουμε τι ισχυει με την εγγυηση και οτι παραβιαζουμε την αδεια χρησης του για να μπορεσουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε..

----------


## kadronarxis

haha, έτσι αγορίνα μου.

Εσύ δεν ήσουν που πριν από κάποιο καιρό έγραφες εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι το iphone είναι ακριβό επειδή ΘΑ πωλείται 1000 ευρώ;

420 το αγόρασα, χωρίς σύνδεση. 

Τα συμπεράσματα (δεν είναι καλο, θα αποτύχει κλπ), καλύτερα να τα κρατάμε για τον ευατό μας.

----------


## haHa

> 420 το αγόρασα, χωρίς σύνδεση.



Χωρις συνδεση???

Και πως το λειτουργεις?

----------


## kadronarxis

Κανονικά με SIM από Ελλάδα.
Έχω και απόδειξη αγοράς(από Αμερική), αν θέλεις να συναvτηθούμε να στη δείξω.

----------


## haHa

> Κανονικά με SIM από Ελλάδα.
> Έχω και απόδειξη αγοράς(από Αμερική), αν θέλεις να συναvτηθούμε να στη δείξω.


Μα σε πιστευω!

Απλα αναρωτιεμαι πως δουλευει η καρτα σιμ απο Ελλαδα,αφου κατι τετοιο το απαγορευει ρητα η apple.

Και απο εγγυηση ποιος ξερει...



*Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να αναφερουμε τιμες για το κινητο για αγορα απο Αμερικη,χωρις μαλλον να πληρωσουμε Φπα και χρησιμοποιωντας διαφορα παρανομα τεχνασματα για να δουλεψει στην Ελλαδα.*


Την τιμη που πωλειται αυτην την στιγμη στην Ελλαδα *χωρις μαλλον εγγυηση και με χρηση λογισμικου για να δουλεψει με σιμ Ελλαδας παρανομα την ξερουμε: 
ειναι γυρω στα 600-750 ευρω.*(μετα την μειωση 200$ απο την apple και 4 μηνες μετα την παρουσιαση του)





Και σημειωτεον οπως εχω πει πολλες φορες σε αυτην *την τιμη πηρατε το iphone (350-450 ευρω εστω και παρανομα) το iphone ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση και το σκεφτομαι και εγω.*

Αλλα μην ξεχναμε πως *δεν ειναι αυτη η τιμη του και μην ξεχναμε τις ουσιωδεις ελλειψεις που εχει ως κινητο.*

----------


## kadronarxis

Στη Γαλλία και Αγγλία θα έρθει το κινητό μέσα στον Νοέμβρη.
Η τιμή του ξεκινά από περίπου 399 ευρώ με σύνδεση.
Όταν έρθει Ελλάδα, θα συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για την τελική τιμή του.

ΥΓ: όσον αφορά την εγγύηση, το κινητό επιστρέφει στην κανονική του software κατάσταση σε 5 λεπτά, και φεύγει Αμερική.
Το κινητό έχει Α Γ Ο Ρ Α Σ Τ Ε Ι. Αν έχω πειράξει το software, είναι δικαίωμά μου.Δεν το πείραξα για να το πουλήσω σε κανέναν.

ΥΓ2: πας να βγάλεις λαγό μήπως;

----------


## haHa

> Όταν έρθει Ελλάδα, θα συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για την τελική τιμή του.
> 
> ΥΓ: όσον αφορά την εγγύηση, το κινητό επιστρέφει στην κανονική του software κατάσταση σε 5 λεπτά, και φεύγει Αμερική.
> Το κινητό έχει Α Γ Ο Ρ Α Σ Τ Ε Ι. Αν έχω πειράξει το software, είναι δικαίωμά μου.Δεν το πείραξα για να το πουλήσω σε κανέναν.
> 
> ΥΓ2: πας να βγάλεις λαγό μήπως;


Για αυτο λεω μην αναφερουμε τη τιμη που το πηρατε ως πραγματικη τιμη.
Γιατι ακομα και η εγγυηση ειναι υπο προυποθεσεις και απαιτει την πολυεξοδη μεταφορα του στην Αμερικη.




Και ειπαμε ολα ωραια και καλα,για 350-450 ευρω.Αλλα αυτη δεν ειναι η τιμη ως σκετη συσκευη.


Και σε αυτην την τιμη και εμενα προσωπικα θα με εκανε να ξεπερασω(αν ειχε κανονικη εγγυηση) τις πραγματικες-ουσιωδεις ελλειψεις που εχει ως κινητο και την δυσκολια χρησης του με ενα χερι και οτι ειναι σχετικα δυσχρηστο να καλεσεις εναν αριθμο(ιδιαιτερα με ενα χερι ή οταν οδηγεις οταν τα αλλα κινητα σου προσφερουν ταχεια κληση και φωνητικη κληση).

----------


## power

> Την τιμη που πωλειται αυτην την στιγμη στην Ελλαδα *χωρις μαλλον εγγυηση και με χρηση λογισμικου για να δουλεψει με σιμ Ελλαδας παρανομα την ξερουμε: 
> ειναι γυρω στα 600-750 ευρω.*(μετα την μειωση 200$ απο την apple και 4 μηνες μετα την παρουσιαση του)*.*


Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω από που έχεις βρει αυτή τη τιμή που την επαναλαμβάνεις κιόλας.

Ο επίσημος διανομέας (rainbow) δε διαθέτει τη συσκευή στην ελλάδα. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας που βγάζει ενα iphone στο ράφι του, κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που κάναμε και εμείς. Την βρήκε στο ebay ή έκανε παραεισαγωγή. 
*Εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα γιατί πολύ απλά η συσκευή δε διατίθεται ακόμα.

*Αν λάβουμε υπ'οψιν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική της Apple, οι τιμές στην ευρώπη είναι ίδιες. Αρα περίπου 399 ευρώ τα 8giga. Επειδή όμως η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή κυκλοφορεί μόνο στην Αμερική ακόμα, ούτε καν στον Καναδά/Ευρώπη, καλό θα ήταν να μη κάνουμε συζητήσεις του αέρα για την τιμή της.

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό το "μάλλον χωρίς να πληρώσουμε ΦΠΑ", δεν αφορά εμένα.
Και επειδ ξέρω τι ρουφιάνος λαός κυκλοφορεί ανάμεσά μας(από παλιά έχει δείξει την "αξία" του), στη συνάντησή μας, θα σου δείξω και τα 75 περίπου ευρώ τελωνείο.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την τιμή του, στη Γαλλία και Αγγλία θα κυκλοφορήσει μέσα στο Νοέμβρη γύρω στα 400 ευρώ με σύνδεση.

Τέλος.

ΥΓ: η αντιγραφή της Νοκια στο iphone, θα έλεγα είναι τουλάχιστον αισχρή.

----------


## haHa

> Αν λάβουμε υπ'οψιν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική της Apple, οι τιμές στην ευρώπη είναι ίδιες. Αρα περίπου *399 ευρώ τα 8giga*. Επειδή όμως η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή κυκλοφορεί μόνο στην Αμερική ακόμα, ούτε καν στον Καναδά/Ευρώπη, καλό θα ήταν να μη κάνουμε συζητήσεις του αέρα για την τιμή της.


Πραγματι στην Γερμανια θα κοστιζει 399 ευρω με *2χρονο συμβολαιο.* Προσεξε: με 2χρονο υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο.
*Το nokia n95 των 620+ ευρω στη Γερμανια κοστιζει 279 ευρω με 2χρονο συμβολαιο.* 
Και αυτο λεω εγω,οτι δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο νοημα να μιλαμε για την τιμη της συσκευης στην Ελλαδα.

*Σημειωτεον 399 ευρω με 2χρονο συμβολαιο(με παγιο 49+ ευρω) ειναι μακρα απο τα ακριβοτερα κινητα που κυκλοφορουν στη Γερμανια!*
Εδω τα παγια στη Γερμανια για το 2χρονο συμβολαιο που παιρνεις το iphone 399 ευρω.

----------


## kadronarxis

399 ευρώ για κινητό στη Γερμανία, όταν εκεί έχουν τους διπλάσιους μισθούς από εμάς................................................................................................................  ............................................................. ωωπ! στοπ εδώ.

ΥΓ: σε αυτή τη χώρα βασιλεύει η ρουφιανιά και η μοχθηρία-ζήλεια.Για αυτό και στο συγγενή που μου το έφερε, ζήτησα να το περάσει από τελωνείο.

----------


## haHa

Ας παρουμε το παραδειγμα της Γερμανιας.

Ειναι γνωστο οτι το iphone θα πωλειται εκει με κοστος 399 ευρω και υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο.
Τα παγια του συμβολαιου θα αρχιζουν μαλλον απο 49 ευρω.



Ας δουμε ποσο κανουν αλλα ακριβα κινητα εκει.
Π.χ *το N95 κοστιζει 279 ευρω (δηλαδη 120 ευρω φθηνοτερα απο το iphone) με υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο με παγιο των 28 ευρω.*


Σκετο το N95 κοστιζει περιπου οσο κοστιζει και εδω.. 620+ ευρω.








*Οποτε εχουμε ως δεδομενο ,οτι στη Γερμανια το iphone πωλειται 120 ευρω ακριβοτερα απο το nokia n95 .* (το οποιο στην Ελλαδα κοστιζει 620+ περιπου ευρω)



Αλλα ας περιμενουμε να ερθει και στην Ελλαδα.Απλα μην αναφερουμε οτι η τιμη του ειναι 399 ευρω.
Ειναι 399 ευρω στη Γερμανια με 2χρονο υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο (με παγιο των 49 ευρω).


*Γιατι αν καποιος λεει οτι το iphone κοστιζει 399 ευρω στη Γερμανια (χωρις να αναφερει το συμβολαιο),
τοτε καλλιστα καποιος αλλος μπορει να αναφερει οτι το Νοκια Ν95 ειναι ενα πολυ φθηνο κινητο που κοστιζει 279 μολις ευρω!*

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ρε haHa, και στο νήμα "Ειναι ακριβοί οι Μακ" είχες γράψει πάλι έπος εναντίον. Άμα δεν σου αρέσουν τα μηχανάκια μην τα παίρνεις. Προφανώς, δεν είναι του γούστου σου και δεν είναι των αναγκών σου. Καλή καρδιά. Αλλά μην το βγάζεις άχρηστο και πανάκριβο γιατί δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο.

----------


## haHa

*Φιλε Οβελιξ ,να σε ενημερωσω πως ημουν κατοχος της προηγουμενης γενιας iMac και συντομα μαλλον θα γινω και κατοχος και του καινουριου iMac.*
(Παρολο που ειναι ακριβα μηχανηματα τα apple δε σημαινει πως τα απορριπτουμε.Ομως δεν ειναι κακο να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους,οτι δηλαδη ειναι πραγματι ακριβοι οι Mac.)



Kαι δεν ειμαι καθολου εναντιον του iPhone,αντιθετα επανελαβα οτι αν ηταν σε τιμη 350-450 ευρω (πραγματικη, χωρις περιορισμους,υποχρεωτικα συμβολαια,τρεξιματα για την εγγυηση) θα το επαιρνα σιγουρα.
*Μαλιστα ηδη το σκεφτομαι για να το φερω απο Αμερικη, ο kadronarxis το γνωριζει. Αυτο που με κραταει ακομα ειναι το θεμα της εγγυησης κυριως.*


Για την τιμη του:
*Αν εσυ θεωρεις οτι δεν ειναι πανακριβο το iPhone απο την στιγμη που στη Γερμανια για παραδειγμα θα κοστιζει 120 ευρω ακριβοτερα απο το Νοκια Ν95* (που ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ειναι ενα πολυ ακριβο κινητο),τοτε μαλλον διαφωνουμε!
Εχουμε απλα διαφορετικη εννοια για το τι σημαινει ακριβο κινητο.


Επισης δεν το βγαζουμε αχρηστο το κινητο.*Ειπαμε εχει τρομερη οθονη,ειναι και iPod ,εχει δυνατοτητες , ειναι πανεμορφο,* 
αλλα επειδη σε καποιους αρεσει υπερβολικα, δε σημαινει οτι θα καλυπτουμε-ξεχναμε τις αδυναμιες που εχει σαν κινητο.

----------


## loser

Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγαμτα........
Στην Ελλάδα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν έχουμε EDGE δύκτιο άρα και δεν θα δούμε επίσημο iphone σύντομα.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα να μιλάμε για iphone στην Ελλάδα αφού αυτό δεν λειτουργεί με όλες τις δυνατότητές του εδώ: δεν μπορείς να έχεις internet (ένα από τα *κύρια* χαρακτηριστικό του iphone) παρά μόνο σε σημεία με free wlan. Όσοι έχουν το iphone στην Ελλάδα το έχουν με έμμεσους τρόπος και δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την σύνδεση της A&T άρα δεν περιλαμβάνουν αυτό το κόστος όταν μιλάνε για τιμή.

όταν (?αν?) βγει το 3G iphone ή αν κάποιος πάροχος αλλάξει το δύκτιό του τότε να μιλήσουμε για τιμές και χρεώσεις.

----------


## torchrelay

*Επισης δεν το βγαζουμε αχρηστο το κινητο.Ειπαμε εχει τρομερη οθονη,ειναι και iPod ,εχει δυνατοτητες , ειναι πανεμορφο,
αλλα επειδη σε καποιους αρεσει υπερβολικα, δε σημαινει οτι θα καλυπτουμε-ξεχναμε τις αδυναμιες που εχει σαν κινητο.*

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο παραπάνω.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντος  το πόσες εφαρμογές έχουν ήδη γραφτεί για ένα κινητό που μετρά 5 μόλις μήνες λειτουργίας.
Μου αρέσει που το λειτουργικό του είναι στην ουσία Unix.
Ανυπομονό για το SDK.
Απετώ να υποστηρίξει flash player (αν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδί τι σκεφτόνταν εκεί στην Apple όταν στο safari ΔΕΝ έβαλαν υποστήριξη flash player).
Όσο για την "αδυναμία" του να μπένει internet με Wifi προς το παρόν μου απαλύνεται ο πόνος γιατί είναι εντελός ΤΣΑΜΠΑ το wifi και πολύ γρήγορο.

Α και είναι πανέμορφο το είπα?

----------


## haHa

> Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγαμτα........
> Στην Ελλάδα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν έχουμε EDGE δύκτιο άρα και δεν θα δούμε επίσημο iphone σύντομα.
> *Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα να μιλάμε για iphone στην Ελλάδα αφού αυτό δεν λειτουργεί με όλες τις δυνατότητές του εδώ:* δεν μπορείς να έχεις internet (ένα από τα *κύρια* χαρακτηριστικό του iphone) παρά μόνο σε σημεία με free wlan..


*Μαλλον ουτε στη Γερμανια εχει EDGE.
Η ειδηση απο engadget αναφερει μεγιστη ταχυτητα 64kbps* για τα παγιο των 49 ευρω με 200 ΜΒ δωρεαν κινηση, των 69 ευρω με 1GB δωρεαν κινηση και των 89 ευρω με 5GB δωρεαν κινηση.

http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/29/u...orange-not-so/




> ...
> depending on which plan you select -- M, L or XL -- you're limited to 200MB, 1GB or 5GB of data, after which your data speeds are limited to 64Kbps, instead of EDGE's traditional 220Kbps max.
> ...



Η ελλειψη 3g ειναι σημαντικη,ιδιαιτερα για οποιον το χρησιμοποιουσε.Αλλωστε η οθονη του και ο browser του κινητου ειναι που σε ωθουν σε χρηση του internet,αλλα δυστυχως με απλο gprs και τα λιγοστα wlan hotspots ειναι προβλημα.
*Η wind δινει δωρεαν 100 ευρω κινηση 3g με καθε νεα συνδρομη* και μεχρι προσφατα μπορουσες να απολαμβανεις με ενα κολπακι *με 3.5/μηνα απεριοριστη κινηση 3g*. Mεχρι και τηλεοραση σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα εβλεπες!

Τελος , υπαρχουν προγραμματα 3g (adsm) οπου με εξτρα 17 ευρω/μηνα εχεις 300MΒ δωρεαν κινηση, με 32 ευρω/μηνα εχεις 5120ΜΒ δωρεαν κινηση και με 49 ευρω/μηνα εχεις 30GB δωρεαν κινηση.
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1442


Δεν ειναι πια πολυ ακριβο το 3g,αν παρεις προπληρωμενα προγραμματα. Με καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα θα ερθει λογικα και το iPhone .

----------


## lemonidas

> Ειναι προφανες οτι ειναι αναλογα τι ζηταει ο καθενας.
> 
> Μερικοι μπορει να μην ανταλλασσουν αρχεια με αλλα κινητα-υπολογιστες. Π.χ. φωτογραφιες, mp3,αρχεια word/pdf κλπ.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τεράστια έλλειψη για μένα. Και δεν το συνειδητοποίησα μέχρι που το πήρα και εκεί που καθόμασταν με έναν φίλο, του λέω: δεν μου στέλνεις αυτή τη φωτό; 

Εκεί ξενέρωσα αρκετά (το ήξερα βέβαια, αλλά η συνειδητοποίηση ήταν απογοητευτική)




> Μερικοι μπορει να μην χρησιμοποιουν την ταχεια κληση ή την φωνητικη κληση (που δεν χρειαζεται εκπαιδευση),
> γιατι τους αρεσει (και το αποκαλουν απλοτητα) να κανουν 4-5 sec για να κανουν το πιο απλο πραγμα που κανουμε δεκαδες φορες την ημερα με ενα κινητο : να καλεσουν εναν αριθμο/επαφη.
> 
> Ολοι οι υπολοιποι ας μεινουν με τα "δυσχρηστα" κινητα τους που απλα πατωντας 1-2 κουμπια καλεις αυτον που θελεις με ταχεια κληση ή και με προηγμενη φωνητικη πληκτρλογηση σε 1-2 sec.


Εδώ όμως θεωρώ οτι είσαι ανακριβής. 
Στο SE W810 που είχα πριν (τρομερό κινητό παρεπιπτόντως, δεν δέχομαι με τίποτα το χαρακτηρισμό "ΧΡΕΠΙ" από τον kadronarxi, έπρεπε να πατήσω τα εξής κουμπιά

Αστεράκι (1)
Ξεκλείδωμα (2)
Παρατεταμένο πάτημα του πλήκτρου 1-9 για να πάρω τον αριθμό. (3)

Στο iPhone δεν είναι πολύ χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
Slide to unlock (1)
Διπλό κλικ στο home button (σε πάει στα favorites, όπου μπορείς να έχεις όσα νούμερα θέλεις, αλλά τα 8 πρώτα είναι σε θέση που δεν απαιτείται scrolling) (2,3)
Πάτημα του ονόματος που θέλεις (χωρίς να θυμάσαι σε ποια θέση έχεις βάλει ποιον, αφού φαίνεται το όνομα) (4)

Όπως βλέπεις είναι 1 κλίκ παραπάνω, αλλά όχι και οτι με τα άλλα κινητά είναι λιγότερα τα κλικς. Και με το SE 4 δευτερόλεπτα έκανα περίπου. Σιγά τη διαφορά.


Επίσης αν έχεις αφήσει ανοιχτή τη λίστα με τα favorites, βγάζεις και τα 2 κλικ του Home button, οπότε πάμε στα 2 κλικ σύνολο...


Ομολογουμένως το iPhone έχει αρκετά μειονεκτήματα σε σχέση με οποιοδήποτε συμβατικό τηλέφωνο (ακόμα και αυτά της χαμηλής σειράς, της τάξης των 90€), όπως τα λίγα παρακάτω σχετικά με τα μηνύματα.

Δεν έχει επιλογή σβησίματος ενός μόνο μηνύματος. Μπορείς να σβήσεις μόνο ΟΛΑ τα μηνύματα που έχεις ανταλλάξει με κάποιον!Δεν μπορείς να στείλεις σε πολλαπλούς παραλήπτεςΔεν μπορείς να προωθήσεις ένα μήνυμα (φρικαλέο)
Επίσης του λείπουν κάποια πράγματα που εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν υλοποιηθεί στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, όπως:

Δεν μπορείς να πληκτρολογήσεις την αρχή ενός αριθμού και να σου βγάλει τα ονόματα που αντιστοιχούν (ενώ στα email το κάνει)Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις δικά σου ringtones (αν υποθέσουμε οτι τα έχεις φτιάξει μόνος σου ή οτι είναι 'open source' κομμάτια και δεν υπόκεινται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα)Δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις theme (χωρίς να το πειράξεις τουλάχιστον)Δεν έχει copy-paste (με τον τρόπο χειρσμού αυτό θα ήταν ιδανικό)
Από την άλλη είναι ένα τέλειο (για τα δεδομένα μου) ipod, επικό βίντεο, τέλειο για να βλέπεις φωτογραφίες (όχι να τραβάς, εγώ έχω περάσει από το SE τις παλιές μου  :Razz: ), ΘΕΙΚΟΣ browser, και γενικά είναι χαρά να παίζεις μαζί του.

Ο καθένας λοιπόν ζυγίζει τις παραχωρήσεις που πρέπει να κάνει (που είναι πολλές), με τη χαρά που θα του δώσει το παιχνίδι με την οθόνη του και την τιμή στην οποία μπορεί να το βρει. Τόσο απλά

----------


## haHa

Ωραιο review!

(αν και προσωπικα με το κινητο μου για να καλεσω εναν αριθμο απασχολω τα δακτυλα μου 1-2 sec αν ειναι στην ταχεια κληση και ελαχιστα αν τον καλεσω μεσω φωνητικης κλησης.
Φυσικα αν εχει πανω απο 2 αριθμους καταχωρημενους η επαφη που θελω να καλεσω,μπορω να ορισω εναν σαν default για να μη με ρωταει καθε φορα ποιον απο ολους τους αριθμους θελω να παρω)


Αλλα μια χαρα review!Γιατι πρεπει να σημειωνουμε τις ελλειψεις και να μην τις παραβλεπουμε.

Και τα καλα να λεγονται: οθονη , ipod,video κλπ .



Αν ηταν και φθηνο....

----------


## DrEthernet

> παμε παρακατω,συντομα θα ελθουν τα τυπου iphone [σεν ειναι καkos ο οροs],των μεγαλων εταιριων και που λογικα δεν θα εχουν καμμια ελειψη.


Θα έχουν έλλειψη, δε θα είναι iPhone.

----------


## nickolas2005

Το iphone τώρα που βγήκε στη Γερμανία μπορώ να πάω να το αγοράσω σαν συσκευή και μετά να το ξεκλειδώσω?

Στην Αμερική απο ότι είδα μπορείς να το πάρεις απο το ebay ξεκλείδωτο με 500ε. Αλλα φοβάμαι για τους φορους...

Επίσης κατάφεραν τελικά να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στο νέο firmware όσοι είχαν ξεκλειδώσει το iphone τους?

----------


## haHa

> Το iphone τώρα που βγήκε στη Γερμανία μπορώ να πάω να το αγοράσω σαν συσκευή και μετά να το ξεκλειδώσω?


Ναι θα μπορεις,αλλα πολυ πιθανον στη Γερμανια να πρεπει να υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο πριν παρεις το iphone τα χερια σου.
Στην Αμερικη δεν ειναι ετσι.Μπορεις να παρεις το iphone χωρις να υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο,απλα θεωρητικα δε λειτουργει χωρις καρτα σιμ της at&t.






> Στην Αμερική απο ότι είδα μπορείς να το πάρεις απο το ebay ξεκλείδωτο με 500ε. Αλλα φοβάμαι για τους φορους...


Στο ebay εχει περι τα 500$=350 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα.







> Επίσης κατάφεραν τελικά να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση στο νέο firmware όσοι είχαν ξεκλειδώσει το iphone τους?


Ναι!
Ακομα και οσα ειχαν μπλοκαρει μετα την αναβαθμιση.

----------


## nickolas2005

Θα το πάρω!

Aλλα με το τελωνείο? 350ε πάλι ειναι πολλα... Θα γλιτώσω φορους κτλ?


Eπίσης εχεις να ποστάρεις κάνα link με κάναν οδηγό σίγουρο για ξεκλείδωμα? Εχω βρει μερικούς αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορώ να τους εμπιστευθώ...

----------


## haHa

Ρωτα καλυτερα τους κατοχους εδω στο forum για ξεκλειδωμα... Γενικοτερα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ απλο, να γινεται αυτοματα απλα με το τρεξιμο της εφαρμογης.


Οσο για τους φορους στο τελωνειο,θα πρεπει να στο στειλουν σαν δωρο (ή κατι παρομοιο) για να τους γλυτωσεις.
Διαφορετικα ο kardonarxis αναφερε οτι ειναι 75 ευρω περιπου οι φοροι .

----------


## nickolas2005

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο. Εστω ότι περιμένω και αγοράζω το iphone ξεκλείδωτο απο τη μάνα του πχ απο την Γαλλία. Θα δω κάτι διαφορετικό σε σύγκριση με ένα iphone που θα το αγοράσω απο us και θα το ξεκλειδώσω?

και κάτι υποκειμενικό
Σκέφτομαι για το iphone γιατί ήμουν στο τσακ να πάρω το νέο νάνο. Αλλα μετά είδα ότι με 150ε παραπάνω πέρνω το iphone... Tι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου?

----------


## haHa

Εμφανη διαφορα δε θα δεις.Αν και εσυ δε θα μπορεις να αναβαθμιζεις αμεσα σε νεες εκδοσεις firmware. *Εικαζω* ομως οτι αν πραγματι βγει την Γαλλια ξεκλειδωτο (μαλλον σε τσιμπημενη τιμη),
τοτε θα τα χακαρουν ολα τα iphone και θα μπορεσουν ολοι να το κανουν σαν τα ελευθερα γαλλικα,χωρις κανενα περιορισμο.



Αν δεν εχεις το φοβο της εγγυησης* για iPhone απο Αμερικη,
τοτε χαλαρα παρε το iphone απο Αμερικα! Τι να πει το nano...



* πχ εγω τα κινητα μου τα παω συχνα στο service λογω κακομεταχειρησης και η nokia δε βγαζει αχνα ,μου τα επισκευαζει. Για αυτο ειμαι πολυ διστακτικος στην αγορα του iphone απο Αμερικη.

----------


## nickolas2005

Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνεται κανονικά.. Ετσι εγινε απο οτι διαβάζω και με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση... Σε λίγο καιρό την σπάσαν..

Η εικασία σου αυτη απο που πηγάζει?

----------


## haHa

Επιβεβαιωθηκε σημερα(οσον αφορα τα παγια και τις χρεωσεις τους) οτι στη Γερμανια το iPhone θα κοστιζει *399 ευρω* *με υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο με παγια που ξεκινουν απο 49 ευρω.*

Για συγκριση το *Νokia N95 κοστιζει 279 ευρω (120 ευρω φθηνοτερο απο το iPhone) με υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο με παγιo των 28 ευρω.*


Tα 2 παγια (αυτο των 49 ευρω του iPhone και αυτο των 28 ευρω του N95) εχουν και τα δυο 100 δωρεαν λεπτα ομιλιας.
Το παγιο των 49 ευρω του iPhone εχει και 200ΜΒ δωρεαν χρηση ιντερνετ(64 kbit/s Download και 16 kbit/s Upload),ενω του Ν95 δεν εχει.
Αν θελεις με 25 επιπλεον ευρω βαζεις και στο παγιο του Ν95 200ΜΒ δωρεαν χρηση ιντερνετ (με ταχυτητες 3g).
Παιζει τα 2 παγια να εχουν και αλλες μικροδιαφορες.


*
Βλεπουμε λοιπον οτι στη Γερμανια το iPhone θα πωλειται 120 ευρω πιο ακριβα απο το Νokia N95*,το οποιο θεωρειται ενα πολυ ακριβο κινητο, με κοστος αγορας στην Ελλαδα 620+ ευρω σαν σκετη συσκευη...

----------


## haHa

> Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνεται κανονικά.. Ετσι εγινε απο οτι διαβάζω και με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση... Σε λίγο καιρό την σπάσαν..
> 
> Η εικασία σου αυτη απο που πηγάζει?


Η αναβαθμιση θα γινεται λογικα κανονικα,αλλα οχι αμεσα.Θα πρεπει να περιμενεις λιγο καιρο,οπως εγινε και τωρα.


Η εικασια που εκανα ειναι γιατι αν κυκλοφορησει το iPhone στη Γαλλια επισημα ξεκλειδωτο  ,τοτε λογικα δε θα δυσκολευτουν να παρουν το firmware απο αυτο το επισημο ξεκλειδωτο iPhone και να το βαζουν στα iPhone τα κλειδωμενα που θα αγοραζουμε πχ απο Αμερικη και να γινονται και αυτα σαν επισημα ξεκλειδωτα.

Αυτο ειναι εικασια,δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γινει.

Επισης δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι θα βγει ξεκλειδωτο στη Γαλλια,παρολο τις φημες.
Μακαρι να βγει,αν και μαλλον θα ειναι σε τσιμπημενη τιμη.

----------


## nickolas2005

Αρα για να μην το πολυσυζητάμε διαβάζω καποιες γνώμες ακομα στο νετ και το παραγγέλνω... Οτι και να γίνει το χρησιμοποιείς σαν ipod αν είναι...

----------


## lemonidas

> Ωραιο review!
> 
> (αν και προσωπικα με το κινητο μου για να καλεσω εναν αριθμο απασχολω τα δακτυλα μου 1-2 sec αν ειναι στην ταχεια κληση και ελαχιστα αν τον καλεσω μεσω φωνητικης κλησης.
> Φυσικα αν εχει πανω απο 2 αριθμους καταχωρημενους η επαφη που θελω να καλεσω,μπορω να ορισω εναν σαν default για να μη με ρωταει καθε φορα ποιον απο ολους τους αριθμους θελω να παρω)


Φωνητική κλήση δεν μπορώ να πω οτι την χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ, αλλά πραγματικά δεν είναι δύσκολο και άρα κακώς λείπει από το iphone. Και στο iphone διαλέγεις τον αριθμό του contact που θέλεις να είναι στα favorites (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω 2 αριθμούς από το ίδιο contact σαν διαφορετικά favorites, και να δω τι γίνεται , αφού δεν βγάζει τον τύπο τηλεφώνου, παρά μόνο το όνομα)




> Αλλα μια χαρα review!Γιατι πρεπει να σημειωνουμε τις ελλειψεις και να μην τις παραβλεπουμε.
> 
> Και τα καλα να λεγονται: οθονη , ipod,video κλπ .


Όσο το δουλεύω μου έρχονται και άλλες, όμως ευτυχώς σιγά σιγά οι παραλείψεις της apple διορθώνονται από πρόθυμους και ταλαντούχους προγραμματιστές. π.χ. το πρόβλημα με τα μηνύματα, που δεν μπορείς να σβήσεις 1 μόνο μήνυμα, αλλά όλη την 'κουβέντα', λύνεται με μια εφαρμογή που βρήκα πριν λίγο  :Smile: . Φυσικά μπακάλικη λύση αλλά μπρος τα κάλλη τι είναι η ταλαιπωρία;  :Razz: 




> Αν ηταν και φθηνο....


Ε δεν είναι και ακριβό από αμερική (αν είσαι διατεθιμένος να περάσεις το άγχος του ξεκλειδώματος, την αβεβαιότητα της εγγύησης κλπ κλπ), εγώ πρόλαβα και πήρα το 4GB και μου βγήκε 230€. Εντάξει δεν είναι τζάμπα, αλλά δεν το λες και ακριβό.

----------


## lemonidas

> Eπίσης εχεις να ποστάρεις κάνα link με κάναν οδηγό σίγουρο για ξεκλείδωμα? Εχω βρει μερικούς αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορώ να τους εμπιστευθώ...



http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14044

Και μπες από το pc στο http://jailbreakme.com να διαβάσεις τι κάνει και οδηγίες.

Νομίζω αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος τρόπος (και ο πιο εύκολος) που έχει βγει.

----------


## haHa

> Ε δεν είναι και ακριβό από αμερική (αν είσαι διατεθιμένος να περάσεις το άγχος του ξεκλειδώματος, την αβεβαιότητα της εγγύησης κλπ κλπ), εγώ πρόλαβα και πήρα το 4GB και μου βγήκε 230€. Εντάξει δεν είναι τζάμπα, αλλά δεν το λες και ακριβό.


Ετσι δεν ειναι ακριβο,το ειπαμε.Αλλα εχει τα μειονεκτηματα που λες.


Αν το παρεις ομως κανονικα,ειναι πολυ ακριβο.Δες για παραδειγμα την τιμη του στη Γερμανια.

----------


## lemonidas

Α ναι, τότε δεν θα το έπαιρνα με τίποτα. Για αυτό και δεν πήρα το 8άρι (μου φάνηκε οτι δεν άξιζε τόσα λεφτά).

Βασικά ο μόνος λόγος που το πήρα (εκτός του ότι μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, και έχει τέλεια οθόνη κλπ κλπ) είναι οτι με 220€ έπαιρνα το παλιό νάνο το 4άρι, οπότε λέω γιατί να μην έχω και τηλέφωνο και την cool οθόνη που γυρνάει μόνη της  :Razz:

----------


## nickolas2005

> http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14044
> 
> Και μπες από το pc στο http://jailbreakme.com να διαβάσεις τι κάνει και οδηγίες.
> 
> Νομίζω αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος τρόπος (και ο πιο εύκολος) που έχει βγει.


Θέλει και ξεχωριστά activation?

edit Αν το ξεκλειδώσεις και την αποδειξη να έχεις δεν μετράει η εγγύηση σωστά?

----------


## haHa

Υπαρχουν προγραμματα που το επαναφερουν στην κατασταση πριν το ξεκλειδωμα ωστε να ισχυει η εγγυηση!

----------


## nickolas2005

Ρε παιδιά μίλησα με εναν πωλητή που πουλάει και ξεκλέιδωτα και κλειδωμένα και μου λέει να πάρω το ξεκλείδωτο (60ε πιο ακριβά) γιατί λέει οτι είναι δύσκολο να το ξεκλειδωσω μονος μου και οτι μπορεί να το χαλάσω.. Επίσης μου εκανε εντύπωση που μου είπε οτι αυτος τα ξεκλειδώνει χωρίς να τα συνδέει στο κομπιουτερ και κάτι τέτοια...

Ιστορίες μου λέει επειδή θέλει να πουλήσει ή έχει δίκαιο? Εχω μπερδευτεί...

Επίσης μου είπε οτι αν μου βάλει το χαρτί της αποδειξης μεσα ισως πληρώσω τελωνείο και οτι όσο αφορα την εγγύση αν το στείλω αμερική βλέπουν το serial number και δεν υπάρχει λόγως να εχω και την αποδειξη. Ισχύει αυτο?

----------


## nickolas2005

Το πήρα!!! :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μεγειες Νικόλα !  :One thumb up:

----------


## nickolas2005

> Μεγειες Νικόλα !



Ευχαριστώ.. Φωτογραφιες απο εβδομαδα :Smile:

----------


## torchrelay

> Ρε παιδιά μίλησα με εναν πωλητή που πουλάει και ξεκλέιδωτα και κλειδωμένα και μου λέει να πάρω το ξεκλείδωτο (60ε πιο ακριβά) γιατί λέει οτι είναι δύσκολο να το ξεκλειδωσω μονος μου και οτι μπορεί να το χαλάσω.. Επίσης μου εκανε εντύπωση που μου είπε οτι αυτος τα ξεκλειδώνει χωρίς να τα συνδέει στο κομπιουτερ και κάτι τέτοια...
> 
> Ιστορίες μου λέει επειδή θέλει να πουλήσει ή έχει δίκαιο? Εχω μπερδευτεί...
> 
> Επίσης μου είπε οτι αν μου βάλει το χαρτί της αποδειξης μεσα ισως πληρώσω τελωνείο και οτι όσο αφορα την εγγύση αν το στείλω αμερική βλέπουν το serial number και δεν υπάρχει λόγως να εχω και την αποδειξη. Ισχύει αυτο?


Λοιπόν υπάρχουν unlock οδηγίες και προγράματα και για Μac και gia PC.
Φυσικά και μπορεί να το ξεκλειδώσει χωρίς να το συνδέσει....αυτό βέβαια προυποθέτει ότι έχει μπεί στο κινητό απο terminal μέσω της IP του κινητού ( με WI-FI ).
Η διαδικασία δέν είναι  δύσκολη απλά πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις πιστά τα βήματα.
Στο link που έδωσε ο Lemonidas καθώς και στο http://www.modmyifone.com/cmps_index.php
θα βρείς ότι πληροφορίες θέλεις.

----------


## power

> Το πήρα!!!


Αμα έχεις απορίες περνα καμια βόλτα και απο το myphone. Εχει πια αρκετά thread για το iphone.

----------


## lemonidas

http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14179

Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται πιο εύκολο από αυτό (δεν θέλει καν pc, μόνο μια wireless σύνδεση αλλά χωρίς ενεργοποιημένη ασφάλεια!) 

ΥΓ: είναι για 1.1.1 τηλέφωνα μόνο --> για να δεις τι έκδοση έχεις: Slide to Emergency Call -> γράφεις: *3001#12345#* και πατάς Call. Θα σε βάλει στο field test menu και από εκεί θα δεις την έκδοση

03.12.06_G Is firmware 1.0.0
03.14.08_G Is firmware 1.0.1 and 1.02
04.01.13_G Is 1.1.1

(από http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8221 )

----------


## nickolas2005

Χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Το iphone έχει την έκδοση 1.1.1.  Ειχα δει τον οδηγο που εστειλες φίλε lemonida και μαλλον αυτον θα χρησιμοποιήσω.. Είναι πράγματι ο πιο εύκολος...

----------


## torchrelay

Ο Lemonidas έχει απόλυτο δίκιο .Οι του hackintosh εχουν κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά.
Απλά Nickolas2005 πρόσεχε να κάνεις ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ τα βήματα.... και να έχεις και λίγη υπομονή ....αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά προσπάθησε το ξανά και ξανά και θα τα καταφέρεις.

Άσχετο ...το bluetooth μεταξύ των iphones συνεργάζεται?

----------


## lemonidas

Αποτι ξέρω με το bluetooth το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να χρησιμοποιείς hands free. τίποτα άλλο  :Thumb down:

----------


## nickolas2005

> Αποτι ξέρω με το bluetooth το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να χρησιμοποιείς hands free. τίποτα άλλο


Eτσι ακριβώς.. Ας ελπίσουμε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με κάν firmware καινουριο που θα βγάλουν ή με καμία εφαρμογή τρίτων..

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια φίλε Νίκο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

Αυριο,μεθαυριο το παραγγελνω και εγω.


nickolas2005 σου στελνω pm σχετικα με τον πωλητη απο ebay.

----------


## nickolas2005

Επειδη ψαχνομαι τωρα σχετικα με εφαρμογες, ξεκλειδώματα κτλ, σκέφτομαι να κάνω και εναν οδηγο για το τηλεφωνακι μολις ερθει :Wink:

----------


## iKoms

Μετά το Νίκο έκανα και εγώ την αγορά μου και το περιμένω πως και πως!
Να βοηθήσω και εγώ με τον οδηγό για το τηλέφωνο.. αρχίζω να ψάχνω εφαρμογές και ξεκλειδωτήρια..

----------


## iKoms

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ γιατί πολύ εύκολα τα λένε .. είναι έτσι;


```
 http://iphone.unlock.no/
```

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια hellasat!
Λοιπόν, μία σελίδα υπάρχει για αυτά τα κόλπα:

http://modmyifone.com/wiki/index.php...hout_Downgrade

Δώστε βάση σε αυτό:
If you keep on upgrading or downgrading, you will get to a point where unlocking is not possible.

Που σημαίνει ότι το κινητό κρατάει counter (NCK) για τις φορές που θα γίνει lock/unlock.
Το internet είναι γεμάτο σελίδες, που εξηγούν τη διαδικασία.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ γιατί πολύ εύκολα τα λένε .. είναι έτσι;
> 
> 
> ```
>  http://iphone.unlock.no/
> ```


Eτσι είναι.. είναι ο ίδιος οδηγος με τον πιο πανω..

----------


## iKoms

> Με γεια hellasat!
> ....
> Άντε γερά.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου... 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## iKoms

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά... *δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε downgrade* στο τηλέφωνο με firmware 1.1.1  τη μάνα του (Αυτό δεν είναι το firmware Νίκο που έχουν τα τηλέφωνά μας :Wink: 



> This tutorial assumes that your iPhone is brand new, and have firmware version 1.1.1 (latest). If you are unsure, here is how to check: On the emergency dial screen dial *3001#12345#* and tap Versions. Firware version should be 04.01.13_G. If it's 03.14.08_G you have v1.0.2 and need to update it first (recommended), or you can follow the old tutorial.

----------


## nickolas2005

> If you keep on upgrading or downgrading, you will get to a point where unlocking is not possible.
> 
> Που σημαίνει ότι το κινητό κρατάει counter (NCK) για τις φορές που θα γίνει lock/unlock.


Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω.. Ξέρουμε τίποτα παραπάνω? Μεχρι πόσες φορες και τετοια?

----------


## kadronarxis

Άγνωστο Νίκο.
Για την 1.1.1, δεν το έχω ψάξει καθόλου σχεδόν. Έχω την 1.0.2.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Αυτό δεν είναι το firmware Νίκο που έχουν τα τηλέφωνά μας


Αυτό είναι. Το τελευταίο. Στη σελίδα που έδωσε ο kadronarxis το ξεκλείδωμα είναι πολύπλοκο σε σύγκριση με τη σελίδα που έχεις βρει. Στη σελίδα που βρήκες περιγράφεται ο πιο πρόσφατος και ευκολότερος τρόπος.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Άγνωστο Νίκο.
> Για την 1.1.1, δεν το έχω ψάξει καθόλου σχεδόν. Έχω την 1.0.2.


Γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεις? Εχει καποια καλούδια η καινουρια έκδοση...

----------


## lemonidas

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι με το AnySIM 1.1 δεν γίνεται increment o counter, αλλά μπορεί να έχω καταλάβει και λάθος. 

Υπάρχει μια εντολή που τρέχεις για να δεις τι αριθμό βγάζει αλλάδεν την βρίσκω ρε γμτ.

Πάντως γενικά αποτι έχω καταλάβει όλα τα sites παίρνουν τις πληροφορίες και τους οδηγούς από το hackint0sh και η Dev Team εκεί γράφει πρώτα τις ανακοινώσεις της.

----------


## nickolas2005

Your item left the United States from O'HARE APT/CHICAGO at 9:23 AM on November 2, 2007.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## nickolas2005

O ποιο ευχρηστος οδηγός που έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα. Περιγράφει με φότο και λόγια την διαδικασία.

http://www.hacktheiphone.com/111/iphone_step_1.html

----------


## iKoms

Πραγματικά πολύ καλός ο οδηγός Νίκο.. Thanks!

----------


## charlatan154

Πληρης οδηγος ξεκλειδωματος iPhone 1.1.1 ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ
http://iphone-revolution.blogspot.com/

----------


## nickolas2005

Nεο firmware 1.1.2 στο αγγλικό iphone σύμφωνα με το Τ3 UK. Περισσότερες γλώσσες λέει αλλα δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχει και την Ελληνική. Σιγουρα την Γερμανική και τη Γαλλική με τα αντίστοιχα πληκτρολόγια.

www.macrumors.com

----------


## haHa

> Nεο firmware 1.1.2 στο αγγλικό iphone σύμφωνα με το Τ3 UK. Περισσότερες γλώσσες λέει αλλα δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχει και την Ελληνική. Σιγουρα την Γερμανική και τη Γαλλική με τα αντίστοιχα πληκτρολόγια.
> 
> www.macrumors.com


Και το κακο με αυτο το firmware ειναι οτι δεν εχει το tiff exploit μεσω του οποιου εβαζαν εφαρμογες και το ξεκλειδωναν.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Και το κακο με αυτο το firmware ειναι οτι δεν εχει το tiff exploit μεσω του οποιου εβαζαν εφαρμογες και το ξεκλειδωναν.


Αυτό που το διάβασες?

Τελικά αυτό το firmware είναι μονο για τα ευρωπαικά ή και για το Αμερικάνικο?

Κάτι θα βρούνε για να το σπάσουνε και σε αυτη την περιπτωση... Στην αρχή θα είναι η διαδικασία πολύπλοκη, αλλα οσο πάει θα απλοποιείται..

[OFFTOPIC]Ηαha το πήρες τελικά?OFFTOPIC]

edit. Το βήκα αυτο για το tiff exploit...

Βασικά το νέο firmware πέρα απο τις 12? γλώσσες και κάποια security και bug fixes δεν προσθέτει κάτι άλλο απο ότι λένε.. Και λίγο δύσκολο πιστεύω μέσα στις 12 γλώσσες να είναι και τα ελληνικά..

----------


## haHa

Eδω τα διαβασα:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/04/i...-uk-on-friday/




> Besides support for French and German keyboard layouts and characters, the other notable change is the *shuttering of the TIFF exploit used to jailbreak and then install (and unlock) third party applications* on the 1.1.1 iPhone and iPod touch.






Off Topic


		περιμενω να σου ερθει..Οταν σου ερθει και ειναι ολα οκ, θα το παραγγειλω!

----------


## nickolas2005

Off Topic


		Πέρασε το τελωνείο, και τριτη μαλλον θα είναι σπίτι.

----------


## haHa

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πέρασε το τελωνείο, και τριτη μαλλον θα είναι σπίτι.




Off Topic


		αντε με το καλο!τοτε θα το παραγγειλω και εγω.. Ηδη εβαλα για πωληση το nokia n70 μου

----------


## nickolas2005

Aν μείνουμε στο παλιο firmware  to 1.1.1 και αναβαθμίσουμε το  itunes στην εκδοση 7.5 θα έχουμε πρόβλημα ?

----------


## iKoms

Μόλις παρέλαβε η γυναίκα το πακετάκι μου... !!!!!  :One thumb up: 
Δεν βλέπω την ώρα να γυρίσω σπίτι και να το πιάσω στα χέρια μου....

Νικόλα άντε και στα δικά σου !!!

----------


## RyDeR

Hellassat πόσο έκανε συνολικά το πακετάκι;

----------


## lemonidas

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί, αλλά το google maps στο iphone έχει την εκνευριστική ιδιότητα, του να μην μπορείς να προσθέσεις bookmark αν δεν το βρει στο search. Tα μόνα πράγματα που βρίσκει στο search είναι: Αθήνα,Κηφισιά,Γλυφάδα και φυσικά όχι διευθύνσεις.

Αυτό που έκανα για να μπορώ τουλάχιστον να βάζω placemarks στον χάρτη είναι, αντιγράφω τις συντεταγμένες από το google earth στο pc, κατευθείαν στο search του iphone maps. Οπότε μου βγάζει την πινέζα στο σημείο που θέλω και μετά την κάνω bookmark με ότι όνομα θέλω.

Δεν είναι πολύ αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό. Φυσικά δεν μπορεί να βγάλει οδηγίες από αυτά τα bookmarks, αλλά απ'το ολότελα.

* Τις συντεταγμένες τις βάζω όπως ακριβώς φαίνονται στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία του GE, χωρίς κανένα σύμβολο με κενά ανάμεσα στις υποδιαιρέσεις και κόμμα μεταξύ πλάτους και μήκους




> 38 45 03.23, 12 33 06.44

----------


## nickolas2005

Μαλλον εχω μπλέξει με τελωνείο παιδιά... Θα δείξει μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας...

Γαμω την τυχη μου...

----------


## iKoms

Μέχρι την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου €403.88 ακριβώς!!

----------


## nickolas2005

Ξέρει κανείς που εκτελωνίζονται τα δέματα για Θεσσαλονίκη? Απο τα ΕΛΤΑ μου είπαν στην Θεσσαλονίκη.. Ισχύει?

Bασικά
Ημερομηνία                    Υποκατάστημα                                         Ενέργεια                              
31/10/2007 22:41:00 	  IPS 	                                         ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
02/11/2007 14:34:00 	  IPS 	                                               ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ         	                                       
04/11/2007 03:08:00 	  IPS 	                                         ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
04/11/2007 03:35:00 	  IPS 	                                              ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ 		
04/11/2007 04:03:00 	 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) 	  ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ 	
05/11/2007 09:09:00 	 ΥΠ.ΕΚΤ.ΔΕΜ.ΘΕΣ. 	                 ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ

----------


## iKoms

Ρε Νικόλα τι τελωνείο και πράσσινα άλογα μας λές; Αφού το βλέπεις καθαρά ότι έχει φύγει από το τελωνείο.

Κανονικά πρέπει να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο στο  800 11 83000 ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ και θα σου πούν που βρίσκετε.
κατα πάσα πιθανότητα να είναι στο σπίτι σου το απόγευμα.

----------


## nickolas2005

Aκόμα εκεί είναι..
05/11/2007 12:09:00   	ΥΠ.ΕΚΤ.ΔΕΜ.ΘΕΣ.  	ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ




> Ρε Νικόλα τι τελωνείο και πράσσινα άλογα μας λές; Αφού το βλέπεις καθαρά ότι έχει φύγει από το τελωνείο.


Αυτό Γιάννη είναι Υπηρεσία Εκτελωνισμού Δεμάτων Θεσσαλονίκης.

υγ... Παω να παρω λίγο αερα... :Sad:

----------


## iKoms

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το εντός συσκευασίας δεν σημαίνει ότι το άνοιξαν αλλά ότι η συσκευασία περιλαμβάνει όλα τα πακέτα που πάνε Θεσσαλονίκη..

----------


## nickolas2005

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το εντός συσκευασίας δεν σημαίνει ότι το άνοιξαν αλλά ότι η συσκευασία περιλαμβάνει όλα τα πακέτα που πάνε Θεσσαλονίκη..


Kοίτα, φαινεται, το άνοιξαν στις  05/11/2007 *09:09:00* ΥΠ.ΕΚΤ.ΔΕΜ.ΘΕΣ. *ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ*, να δουν τι είναι και το έκλεισαν στις  05/11/2007 *12:09:00*  ΥΠ.ΕΚΤ.ΔΕΜ.ΘΕΣ.  *ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ*....

Τι να πω... Ας το άνοιξαν.. Το θέμα είναι να μην το φορολογησαν...


edit Μίλησα με τον αποστολέα και μου είπε ότι στην περίπτωση που με φορολογήσουν μπορώ να μην δεχτώ να πληρώσω γιατί είναι δώρο... Εχει γράψει πάνω gift και το δήλωσε στα 49$. Γίνεται αυτό που λέει?

----------


## haHa

Τελικως τι εγινε???

----------


## nickolas2005

Ολα καλά πήγαν τελικά... Ευτυχώς...

----------


## iKoms

Καλορίζικο Νίκο.... άντε να μας πείς και εσύ τις εντυπώσεις σου..

----------


## haHa

Ολα καλα λοιπον,με γεια!!

Στο τελωνειο σε αναγκασαν να πληρωσεις?

----------


## nickolas2005

Όχι τίποτα. Και απο ότι μου είπε ο πατέρας μου ούτε είχε ανοιχτεί... Ό,τι θέλουν γράφουν...

----------


## kadronarxis

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι πέρασα από την έκδοση 1.0.2 στην 1.1.1.

Άγιο το παλικάρι που έφτιαξε το virginizer σε εικονίδιο!!!!(τι βγάλανε! απίστευτο).
Από 1.0.2 σε virgin με το εικονίδιο, update μέσω iTunes και μετά πάλι εικονίδιο και μια μικρή πληκτρολόγηση από το Appsnap(εδώ για περισσότερα http://iphone.unlock.no/)

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: πιο γρήγορες αντιδράσεις του μενού, εικονίδιο iTunes.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## edge_xania

Προθερμαινω τα δακτυλα μου και περιμενω...Θα μου το στειλει και εμενα φιλος απο California...
4 μερες λενε τα ταχυδρομεια, για να δουμε...

----------


## nickolas2005

Mεγεια φίλε!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι,όσοι το έχουν ή τουλάχιστον όσοι ξέρουν, δεν είναι καλύτερα να το αφήνουμε το βράδυ στ βάση φόρτισης? 

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστό να το έχουμε στ βαση φόρτισης γιατί όταν είναι εκει πάνω δεν καταναλώνει μπαταρία. Αν πχ το έχουμε βάλει στ βάση φόρτισης οταν η μπαταρία του είναι 80% μένει άλλο ένα 20% το οποίο θα φορτίσουμε... Για να συμπληρωθεί άρα ένας κύκλος μπαταρίας όπως λέγεται θα πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτή τ δουλειά 5 φορές (5 επι 20% = 100% ). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αυξάνουμε τ ζωή της μπαταρίας μας. Εχω λάθος?

----------


## torchrelay

> Mεγεια φίλε!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι,όσοι το έχουν ή τουλάχιστον όσοι ξέρουν, δεν είναι καλύτερα να το αφήνουμε το βράδυ στ βάση φόρτισης? 
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστό να το έχουμε στ βαση φόρτισης γιατί όταν είναι εκει πάνω δεν καταναλώνει μπαταρία. Αν πχ το έχουμε βάλει στ βάση φόρτισης οταν η μπαταρία του είναι 80% μένει άλλο ένα 20% το οποίο θα φορτίσουμε... Για να συμπληρωθεί άρα ένας κύκλος μπαταρίας όπως λέγεται θα πρέπει να κάνουμε αυτή τ δουλειά 5 φορές (5 επι 20% = 100% ). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αυξάνουμε τ ζωή της μπαταρίας μας. Εχω λάθος?


Λες να έχεις δίκιο?...Μακάρι δηλαδή γιατί την πίνει το ριμάδι τη μπαταρία σαν αλκοολικός το οινόπνευμα

----------


## nickolas2005

Πόσο σου κρατάει?

----------


## torchrelay

> Πόσο σου κρατάει?


Ανάλογα πόσο το παιδεύω.... Αν το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο ως τηλέφωνο κρατάει δύο μέρες. και...αν τ΄ωρα έχεις wifi  ssh youtube ipod μονίμως να παίζουν ε τι να σου κάνει η μπαταριούλα η κακομοίρα?

----------


## nickolas2005

Διάβασα αυτο σε ξένο φορουμ. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει. Παντως αν ειναι ετσι οσοι περίμενα να το παρουν απο γερμανία μαλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξουν για αλλου...




> You can't buy the iPhone in the Apple Store Germany, only through T-Mobile and with a valid contract or extending an existing subscription (certain limitations apply). Apparently some people don't know about this, when I visited a local T-Mobile Shop today, there were already some younger guys from an east european country there to get some iPhones or to make some sort of "reservation" for tomorrow. They were pretty disappointed when the sales woman told them that they need a contract with each iPhone, they actually thought that they can walk in like in the US and buy iPhones without a contract. I'm pretty sure that there are going to be some "long faces" tomorrow when people realize that you can't buy an iPhone without a contract.

----------


## haHa

> Διάβασα αυτο σε ξένο φορουμ. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει. Παντως αν ειναι ετσι οσοι περίμενα να το παρουν απο γερμανία μαλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξουν για αλλου...


Λογικο μου φαινεται.

Το ειχαμε πει οτι μαλλον ετσι θα γινοταν στη Γερμανια:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...83#post1530683




> Ναι θα μπορεις,αλλα πολυ πιθανον στη Γερμανια να πρεπει να υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο πριν παρεις το iphone τα χερια σου.
> Στην Αμερικη δεν ειναι ετσι.Μπορεις να παρεις το iphone χωρις να υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο,απλα θεωρητικα δε λειτουργει χωρις καρτα σιμ της at&t.



Oποτε, απο οτι φαινεται(αυριο θα μαθουμε με σιγουρια) στη Γερμανια το κινητο θα κανει 399 ευρω με υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο(που δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις πλαγιως οπως στην Αμερικη).
Το 2χρονο συμβολαιο θα εχει ελαχιστο παγιο 49 ευρω.

Κριμα,απλα πανακριβο στη Γερμανια....

Οποτε μας μενει η Αμερικη που εμπεριεχει τα ρισκα της.

----------


## vags21

Aμερική την ενεργοποίηση με τον πάροχο την έκανε ο ίδιος ο χρήστης online. Αγόραζει το iPhone στο κουτί του και μετά πήγαινε ο ίδιος και έκανε την ενεργοποίηση της με την αίτηση στον πάροχο. Αν το άλλαξαν Γερμανία τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Αλλά χλωμό το κόβω να το άλλαξαν γιατί με τόσους πελάτες πως θα προλαβαίνουν  οι πωλητές να κάνουν οι ίδιοι τα συμβόλαια. Δεν τους πολυσυμφέρει από άποψη χρόνου διαδικασίας.

----------


## haHa

> Aμερική την ενεργοποίηση με τον πάροχο την έκανε ο ίδιος ο χρήστης online. Αγόραζει το iPhone στο κουτί του και μετά πήγαινε ο ίδιος και έκανε την ενεργοποίηση της με την αίτηση στον πάροχο. Αν το άλλαξαν Γερμανία τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Αλλά χλωμό το κόβω να το άλλαξαν γιατί με τόσους πελάτες πως θα προλαβαίνουν  οι πωλητές να κάνουν οι ίδιοι τα συμβόλαια. Δεν τους πολυσυμφέρει από άποψη χρόνου διαδικασίας.



Σιγα ρε παιδια,που δε θα προλαβαινουν να κανουν τα συμβολαια.
Λογικα στην Ευρωπη δε θα πουλησει τοσο οσο στην Αμερικη(στην Αμερικη τα apple προιοντα πουλανε πολυ περισσοτερα).


Επισης στην Αμερικη , αλλα τηλεφωνα που ειχαν μεγαλυτερες πωλησεις ή παρομοιες προλαβαιναν μια χαρα να κανουν συμβολαια.(μιας και τα αλλα τηλεφωνα δεν ειχαν την επιλογη για ενργοποιηση απο το σπιτι)



Τελος παντων μακαρι και στην Ευρωπη να γινει ετσι με την ενεργοποιηση οπως στην Αμερικη,γιατι ετσι θα μπορουμε να το παρουμε φθηνα.
Αλλα οπως ειχα πει,το κοβω δυσκολο.Μαλλον θα κανεις-υπογραφεις συμβολαιο με το που το αγοραζεις.

----------


## vags21

Aν έρθουν 40 νέοι πελάτες την ημέρα για iPhone στο μαγαζί σου και πρέπει εσύ να τους κάνεις το συμβόλαιο μετά δεν έχεις χρόνο να εξυπηρετείς για τίποτα άλλο. Αμερική ερχόντουσαν 150-200+ άτομα την ημέρα και τους έδινες το κουτάκι τους και γειά σας. Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η διαδικασία. Δεν ξέρω για Γερμανία, αλλά Αγγλία σίγουρα θα γίνει χαμός από σήμερα...

----------


## haHa

> Aν έρθουν 40 νέοι πελάτες την ημέρα για iPhone στο μαγαζί σου και πρέπει εσύ να τους κάνεις το συμβόλαιο μετά δεν έχεις χρόνο να εξυπηρετείς για τίποτα άλλο. Αμερική ερχόντουσαν 150-200+ άτομα την ημέρα και τους έδινες το κουτάκι τους και γειά σας. Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η διαδικασία. Δεν ξέρω για Γερμανία, αλλά Αγγλία σίγουρα θα γίνει χαμός από σήμερα...


Δε διαφωνω για αυτο που λες....(επαναλαμβανω βεβαια πως στην Αμερικη τα υπολοιπα κινητα που δεν δινονταν με ενεργοποιηση αλλα κανονικα με συμβολαιο,μια χαρα προλαβαιναν να τα πουλανε και υπηρχαν καινητα με περισσοτερες πωλησεις απο το iphone_.
_Το δυσκολο θα ειναι τις πρωτες μερες.)

Αλλα με τη διαδικασια της ενεργοποιησης πιθανον η Apple ειδε οτι χανει εσοδα,γιατι αρκετοι χρηστες αγοραζαν το iPhone και δεν εκαναν μετα συμβολαιο.Και ως γνωστον η apple παιρνει ποσοστο απο το παγιο-συμβολαιο του iPhone.

Ετσι μπορει στην Ευρωπη να το δινουν με υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο τη στιγμη που το αγοραζεις και οχι με ενεργοποιηση,
γιατι ετσι ουτε η apple θα χασει ποσοστα απο τα εσοδα της ουτε η tmobile θα χασει τους πελατες ,μιας και θα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εχουν υπογραψει συμβολαιο για 2 χρονια.

----------


## vags21

θα μάθουμε σύντομα. ας ελπίσουμε να παραμείνουν τα πράγματα όπως στην Αμερική

----------


## haHa

> θα μάθουμε σύντομα. ας ελπίσουμε να παραμείνουν τα πράγματα όπως στην Αμερική


+1

Ας μεινουν τα πραγματα οπως στην Αμερικη.




Γιατι κοιταγα ξανα τις τιμες στη Γερμανια.

Το iPhone κοστιζει 399 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(49 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).
Το Nokia N95 κοστιζει 229 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(28 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).
Το Nokia N73 κοστιζει 4 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(28 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).


Το Nokia N95 στην Ελλαδα σκετη συσκευη κοστιζει γυρω στα 570 ευρω και 
το Nokia N73 στην Ελλαδα σκετη συσκευη κοστιζει γυρω στα 310 ευρω .

*
Οποτε το iPhone στη Γερμανια ειναι 170 ευρω ακριβοτερο απο το Νοκια Ν95 και 395 ευρω ακριβοτερο απο το Nokia N73.*
(και εχει και μεγαλυτερο υποχρεωτικο παγιο στο 2χρονο συμβολαιο,αλλα ας πουμε οτι αυτο ισοσκελιζεται απο το γεγονος οτι προσφερει και 200ΜΒ χρηση internet)



Οποτε απο Γερμανια,ειναι πολυ ακριβο και απαιτει συμβολαιο,αρα μας μενει σαν μοναδικη επιλογη η Αμερικη που μπορεις εκει να γλυτωσεις το υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο.

----------


## iKoms

Tριπλό κλείδωμα δηλαδή. 1o συμβόλαιο, 2ο Ενεργοποίηση, 3ο κλείδωμα SIM. 

Για να δούμε.. θα γίνει κάτι με το νέο firmware το 1.1.2 ή θα τον "πιούμε" που λένε;
Εγώ πάντως δεν κάνω αναβάθμιση ούτε στο itunes ακόμα..μην έχουμε κανένα δυσάρεστο γεγονός...

----------


## haHa

Ασχετο ,αλλα επειδη διαβασα λιγο το thread , *υπαρχει η εντυπωση οτι το 3g-umts (384 kbit/s και αν ειναι HSDPA τοτε 3.6 Mbit/s) ειναι ακριβοτερο απο το απλο και πολυ αργο GPRS(60 Kbit/s).Αυτο δεν ειναι αληθεια, εχουν ιδιες ακριβως χρεωσεις.*
Το iphone υποστηριζει και EDGE (Enhanced GPRS 236.8Kbit/s), αλλα δυστυχως σε Ελλαδα και Γερμανια δεν υπαρχει τετοιο δικτυο,παρα μονο 3G(384 kbit/s ή 3.6 Mbit/s) ή το πολυ αργο GPRS(60 Kbit/s),οποτε το iPhone λειτουργει σε GPRS εδω και Γερμανια.

Οποτε μοναδικη λυση για Ιντερνετ ειναι ουσιαστικα το WLAN αν βρειτε στο δρομο ή σε μερικες καφετεριες κανενα ελευθερο.



*Να τονισω ομως για να λυθει το μπερδεμα οτι 3G και GPRS εχουν τις ιδιες ακριβως χρεωσεις!*




Τελος, στη wind με ενα κολπακι με 3.5 ευρω/μηνα μπορεις να εχεις σχεδον απεριοριστο 3g internet. (με καποιους μικρους περιορισμους)
Διαβαστε για παραδειγμα τις οδηγιες απο το blog του συμφορουμιτη flareman:
http://nysteri.wordpress.com/2007/08...F%CE%B5%CF%82/


Φυσικα με το ιδιο κολπακι *αν συνδεσεις μεσω bluetooth το κινητο σου με τον υπολογιστη σου,μπορεις να εχει 3g internet στο δρομο με το φορητο σου με μονο 3.5ευρω/μηνα .* 

Και φυσικα το ιδιο κολπακι μπορει να γινει φανταζομαι και στο iphone απλα θα ειναι με ταχυτητες gprs και οχι 3g.

----------


## torchrelay

Το ότι στο Ελλάντα ντέν έχουμε πολλά wifi spots φταίει ΚΑΙ για αυτό το iphone?

----------


## haHa

Oχι βεβαια,αντιθετα ισως τα κινητα με wifi βοηθησουν στην γρηγοροτερη εξαπλωση των wifi spots.

----------


## nickolas2005

Το ξεκλείδωσα και παιζουν όλα τελεια.. Το τηλεφωνο είναι εκπληκτικό... Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια. Αυτή τη στιγμή συγχρονίζει... Και μόνο τηλέφωνο να έπερνε και τίποτα άλλο εγω θα το έπερνα.. Αυτό σας λεω.!!!

----------


## haHa

Αντε καλοριζικο!

----------


## iKoms

> Το ξεκλείδωσα και παιζουν όλα τελεια.. Το τηλεφωνο είναι εκπληκτικό... Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια. Αυτή τη στιγμή συγχρονίζει... Και μόνο τηλέφωνο να έπερνε και τίποτα άλλο εγω θα το έπερνα.. Αυτό σας λεω.!!!


Μπράβο βρε Νικόλα !!!  :One thumb up: 

Καλορίζικο και πάλι...
Και πρόσεξε μην πατήσεις κατα λάθος κανένα κουμπάκι και κάνει αναβάθμηση στο 1.1.2 !!!
Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

Τελικά ήταν εύκολο όπως σου είχα πεί ή σε δυσκόλεψε καθόλου η διαδικασία;

----------


## iKoms

Τελικά με την εμφάνισή του το 1.1.2 έκανε και την εμφάνισή του το pach !!!

http://www.news.com/8301-13579_3-981...g=2547-1_3-0-5

----------


## nickolas2005

> Μπράβο βρε Νικόλα !!! 
> 
> Καλορίζικο και πάλι...
> Και πρόσεξε μην πατήσεις κατα λάθος κανένα κουμπάκι και κάνει αναβάθμηση στο 1.1.2 !!!
> Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.
> 
> Τελικά ήταν εύκολο όπως σου είχα πεί ή σε δυσκόλεψε καθόλου η διαδικασία;


Βασικά σε κάποια στιγμή μπερδεύτηκα με τους οδηγούς αλλα ευτυχώς όλα έγιναν ωραία...

Ολα δουλεύουν τέλεια... Με τις επαφές έχω καποιο πρόβλημα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορει να τις βάλει σε αλφαβητική σειρά, αλλα ενω έχω όλα μου τα νούμερα, τα ελληνικά με +30 μπροστά και τα σλοβάκικα με +421, όταν με πέρνουν απο σλοβάκικο κινητό δεν μου βγάζει το όνομα της επαφής παρα το νουμερο με κάτι παρενθέσει και έτσι.. Γιατί αυτό?

Και τελικά το iphone παίζει και άλλο ρόλο και αξίζει τα λεφτά του... :Razz:  Σήμερα που βγήκα δεν κερνουσα σλοβάκες... Αλλα με κερνούσαν και ζητούσαν οι ίδιες να γράψουν το κινητό τους... Χαχα.. Μια μαλα@κισμε@η όμως έριξε καταλάθως το κρασί της πάνω του... Πάλι καλά δεν έπαθε τίποτα... Φαντάζεστε που πήγε η ψυχή μου... Πάλι καλά που δεν καταλαβαίνουν και τις ελληνικές βρισιές παρα μόνο το μαλάκα και το γ@μησου :Razz: 

εδιτ Μέχρι και τον αντιδήμαρχο της πόλης γνώρισα..ΛΟΛ

----------


## haHa

Off Topic


		Και για πες τι λενε οι Σλοβακες? Ωραιες και .. ευκολες??
	


Σε φανταζομαι παντως οταν επεσε το κρασι πανω του..

----------


## nickolas2005

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και για πες τι λενε οι Σλοβακες? Ωραιες και .. ευκολες??
> 	
> 
> 
> Σε φανταζομαι παντως οταν επεσε το κρασι πανω του..




Off Topic



Οι σλοβάκες άλλο να στο λέω και άλλο να βλέπεις...Αλλωστε φημίζονται...Εύκολες.? Αν μπορείς να τους προσφέρεις καλή ζωή και γούστα θα πας με γυναίκες που ούτε σε περιοδικά στην Ελλάδα δεν τις βλέπεις...Εγώ επείδή τις σέβομαι κιόλας και δεν τις συμπεριφέρομαι σαν "αντικείμενα" όπως άλλοι, περνάω ακόμα καλύτερα... Και η πλάκα ήταν ότι ήθελαν αυτές να μου δώσουν το τηλέφωνο, και όχι μονο αυτό αλλα έγγραφαν και διευθύνσεις και mail. Λολ. Ασε που μου βγήκε και φθηνά η νύχτα καθώς τα περισσότερα ποτά ήταν κερασμένα.. :Razz:  Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχει φλας το κινητό και δεν μπορώ να τις βγάλω φωτο εκείνη τ στιγμή...
	



Δεν λες τιποτα... Σηκώθηκα απο το τραπέζι και όλοι είχαν παγώσει γιατί όλοι είχαν προσέξει το τηλεφωνάκι... Αλλα πάλι καλά... Όλα δουλεύουν άψογα... Δύσκολο να μπει υγρό απο ότι κατάλαβα μέσα στ συσκευή...

Edit Σήμερα αγόρα και το leopard... Aπο μέρα σε μέρα, θα το εγκαταστήσω...

----------


## rodin002

> Γιατι κοιταγα ξανα τις τιμες στη Γερμανια.
> 
> Το iPhone κοστιζει 399 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(49 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).
> Το Nokia N95 κοστιζει 229 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(28 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).
> Το Nokia N73 κοστιζει 4 ευρω με 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο παγιο(28 ευρω/μηνα παγιο).


Μια παρατήρηση μόνο να κάνω στις τιμές που δίνεις...Μην ξεχνάς οτι στο πάγιο του iPhone στη Γερμανία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και *unlimited data, free hot spots και voicemail* πράγμα το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο *Relax 100* του N95 και Ν73

----------


## haHa

> Μια παρατήρηση μόνο να κάνω στις τιμές που δίνεις...Μην ξεχνάς οτι στο πάγιο του iPhone στη Γερμανία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και *unlimited data, free hot spots και voicemail* πράγμα το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο *Relax 100* του N95 και Ν73


Κανεις ενα μικρο λαθακι: *δεν περιλαμβανει unlimited data*,αλλα το παγιο των 49 ευρω περιλαμβανει κινηση ιντερνετ *μονο 200ΜΒ* και free hot spots και voicemail .

Αλλωστε το ανεφερα:




> ...(και εχει και μεγαλυτερο υποχρεωτικο παγιο στο 2χρονο συμβολαιο,αλλα ας πουμε οτι αυτο ισοσκελιζεται απο το γεγονος οτι προσφερει και 200ΜΒ χρηση internet)


Τελος , με 9 ευρω εξτρα νομιζω μπορεις να βαλεις στο Relax 100 του N95 και Ν73 δωρεαν κινηση ιντερνετ 400ΜΒ.

----------


## rodin002

Οπ σόρυ το εγραφε κάτω κατω κ δεν το είχα προσέξει  :Whistle:

----------


## nickolas2005

Για να περάσω ένα ολόκληρο cd μέσα πρέπει να κάνω μια playlist και να βάλω όλο το cd μέσα? Aλλιως δεν γίνεται?

----------


## nickolas2005

Ξέρει κάποιος την απάντηση στην παραπάνω ερώτηση?

Και κάτι άλλο. Επειδή έπαψα να πολυψάχνω μετά που πήρα το δικό μου, το νέο firmware 1.1.2 τελικά μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις σε 1.1.1 και να το ξεκλειδώσεις? Εχει απλουστευθει η διαδικασία?

----------


## iKoms

Όχι ακόμα Νικόλα...μπορείς να του κάνεις downgrade σε 1.1.1 και να περάσεις ένα προγραμματάκι το oktoprep και μετά να το ξανακάνεις 1.1.2 αλλά δεν μπορείς ακόμα να το ξεκλειδώσεις και να έχεις όποια sim θέλεις..
Η διαδικασία είναι ακόμα προβληματική και όχι τόσο εύκολη όσο ήταν για το 1.1.1

----------


## torchrelay

Ναι παιδιά το προσπάθησα ( απο jailbroken virginezed και unlocked 1.1.1) ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες απο εδώ: http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15567
έχοντας ήδη εγκαταστήσει το oktoprep το SSH και με ενεργό το wifi (μπένω στο iphone με ftp)
αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να κολήσει το update σε 1.1.2 απο το iTunes ...αναγκάστηκα να  ανοίξω το ibrkr και να το κάνω reboot.....
Είναι ακόμα προβληματική  η διαικασία.....
Ο άλλος τρόπος είναι με το iDemocracy που θα το βρείς εδώ http://code.google.com/p/idemocracy/ αλλά και πάλι έχει πολλά προβλήματα και ΔΕΝ τρέχει σε iphones με bootloader 4.6....αν το iphone σου έχει έρθει με firmware 1.1.2 κάνε λίγη υπομονή ..που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρουν...
Αλλιός το 1.1.1 είναι μιά χαρά....εξάλου στα 1.1.2 δέν έχουν βάλει και τίποτα φοβερό ούτε έχουν ενσωματέσει ελληνικό πληκτρολόιγιο.

----------


## kennyyy

Μπορείς στο Ιphone να χρησιμοποιήσεις εφαρμογές voip μέσω wifi ή όχι και να παρακάμψεις τις χρεώσεις του παρόχου κινητής σου;... :Smile: 
Είμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένος να το πάρω και αυτό λογικά θα με έκανε έναν ακόμα ευτυχή κάτοχο :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hamilcar

Κάτι έχω ακούσει για skype μέσω iphone αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Το ψάχνω...

----------


## kennyyy

> Κάτι έχω ακούσει για skype μέσω iphone αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Το ψάχνω...


...Unfortunately, this isn't a 100% Skype-to-Skype call, since one leg of the call is using the PSTN to call your mobile, i.e. iPhone. Thus, you will be using some of your SkypeOut credits to call one of your Skype buddies...
http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keat...-on-iphone.asp
Δεν κάνουμε τίποτα αν τρώμε το skypeout credit... :Smile:  
Θέλω κάτι σε φάση voip2voip :Smile:  Πολλά ζητάω;  :Sad:

----------


## haHa

Υπηρξαν φημες οτι θα αρχισει να πωλειται το iPhone χωρις υποχρεωτικο παγιο στη Γερμανια.
http://investing.reuters.co.uk/news/...ONE-URGENT.XML

Φημολογουμενη τιμη: 999 ευρω



Αν βγει ξεκλειδωτο,ισως ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να κανουν reverse engineering και να ξεκλειδωνουν ευκολα-κατευθειαν τα μελλοντικα iphone firmwares.

----------


## dtoubi

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7105683.stm


Ελα Αλέκο.... Πόσο..... Χμμ λίγο υπερβολικό το βρίσκω.....  :No no:

----------


## xolloth

σημερα μου εστειλε email το hardshop που προσφερει το iphone με Ελληνικο μενου 620 ευρω.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Υπηρξαν φημες οτι θα αρχισει να πωλειται το iPhone χωρις υποχρεωτικο παγιο στη Γερμανια.
> http://investing.reuters.co.uk/news/...ONE-URGENT.XML
> 
> Φημολογουμενη τιμη: 999 ευρω
> 
> 
> 
> Αν βγει ξεκλειδωτο,ισως ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να κανουν reverse engineering και να ξεκλειδωνουν ευκολα-κατευθειαν τα μελλοντικα iphone firmwares.


Οι φήμες εχουν επιβεβαιωθει. Πωλείται ξεκλείδωτο για 999Ε.

Αντε να δουμε μπας και καταφέρουμε να περάσουμε το ξεκλείδωτο firmware και στα δικά μας. Διάβασα οτι η T-mobile με κάποιο κόστος θα ξεκλειδώνει και τα ήδη κλειδωμένα... Αυτό μου δίνει ελπίδες να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουμε και εμείς μόνοι μας ξεκλείδωτο firmware στο τηλέφωνο μας και θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κανονικά τα updates κτλ κτλ.

----------


## xolloth

ρε  παιδια μην τρελλαθουμε κιολαs .
1000 ευρω για κινητο;

----------


## haHa

> Οι φήμες εχουν επιβεβαιωθει. Πωλείται ξεκλείδωτο για 999Ε.
> 
> Αντε να δουμε μπας και καταφέρουμε να περάσουμε το ξεκλείδωτο firmware και στα δικά μας. Διάβασα οτι η T-mobile με κάποιο κόστος θα ξεκλειδώνει και τα ήδη κλειδωμένα... Αυτό μου δίνει ελπίδες να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουμε και εμείς μόνοι μας ξεκλείδωτο firmware στο τηλέφωνο μας και θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κανονικά τα updates κτλ κτλ.


Επιβεβαιωθηκαν??
Δηλαδη ηδη πωλειται προς 999 σε μαγαζια ή απλα θα αρχισει καποια στιγμη να πωλειται?

----------


## nickolas2005

Νομίζω πωλείται ήδη. 

Δες 

www.macrumors.com

Aν ξες γερμανικά
http://www.t-mobile.de/unternehmen/p...9688-_,00.html

Και η μετάφραση

http://google.com/translate?u=http%3...&hl=en&ie=UTF8

Με λίγα λόγια. Πωλείται ξεκλείδωτο σε ολα τα καταστηματα της D. Telecom που πουλαν το iphone προς 999Ε. Οσοι το έχουν πάρει στις 19/11 και μετά μπορούν να το ξεκλειδώσουν δωρεάν. Τοτε εκανε αγωγή η vodafone. Το visual voice mail συνεχίζει να δουλεύοει μονο στο δίκτυο της Τ-Μοbile.

Παντως οπως λεει και η ανακοίνωση τελειώνοντας, και το βρίσκω απολυτα σωστό, αν αποφασήσεις να το πάρεις τελικά, το να το πάρεις με 399 και 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο συμφέρει




> the cost comparison does not need to be afraid: The Complete fares, which are exclusively designed for the iPhone, the customer saves up to 40 per cent or 54 per month compared to the individual tariff components, which for a similar use with another mobile unit T Mobile avoided. Each Complete contains a flat tariff rate for the free data traffic over EDGE or WLAN with the iPhone and the free use of Visual Voicemail domestically. Even the smallest wage package Complete M contains 100 inclusive minutes and 40 free SMS per month.

----------


## haHa

> ρε  παιδια μην τρελλαθουμε κιολαs .
> 1000 ευρω για κινητο;


Ειναι ακριβο κινητο,πολυ ακριβο κινητο.(ασχετα αν μερικοι λενε το αντιθετο). Επιβεβαιωνονται οι εικασιες που καναμε αρχικα οτι χωρις υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο το iPhone ειναι ενα πανακριβο κινητο, με κοστος πανω απο 700 ευρω!

Αλλα και με συμβολαιο ειναι πολυ ακριβο κινητο ,οπως ειδαμε:
ειναι 170 ευρω ακριβοτερο απο το Nokia N95 , που θεωρειται ενα ηδη πολυ ακριβο κινητο..

Για αυτο το δινουν με υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο για να μη σου φαινεται τοσο ακριβο.
Απλα μπορεις να παρεις το ρισκο και να μην υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο,να το ξεκλειδωσεις (κατι που ειναι εναντια στους ορους χρησης του iPhone και χανεις και την εγγυηση) .
Ετσι μπορεις να το παρεις με περιπου 400 ευρω με αυτα τα ρισκα και ουσιαστικα χωρις εγγυηση.

Αν εισαι Αμερικη μπορεις να το παρεις με 270 ευρω απο την Apple και μετα να μην υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο.(με τα μειονεκτηματα που αναφεραμε)

*Οποτε μοναδικη λυση για να το παρεις σχετικα φθηνα,ειναι να μην υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο και να το ξεκλειδωσεις,με ολα τα μειονεκτηματα που εχει κατι τετοιο.
*









Παντως ειναι πολυ καλη εξελιξη που πωλειται ξεκλειδωτο:
ισως να μπορεσουν να ξεκλειδωθουν πολυ πιο ευκολα στο μελλον τα iPhone.

----------


## nickolas2005

> ρε  παιδια μην τρελλαθουμε κιολαs .
> 1000 ευρω για κινητο;


Παραπονιόντουσαν όλοι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ξεκλείδωτο. Τωρα το πουλάν ξεκλείδωτο. Κάνει τόσο σου λένε... Τόσο το κοστολογούμε... Αν το θες διαφορετικά, πάρτο με συμβόλαιο... :Wink: 

Και το sirroco  της νοκια τόσο δεν έκανε περίπου ξεκλείδωτο? Και τι παραπάνω προσέφερε? Δηλαδή γιατί όταν βγήκε εκείνο που δεν είχε τα χαρακτηριστικά του iphone κανείς δεν είπε τίποτα? Δηλ γιατί το sirroco να απευθυνεται σε μία ιδιαίτερη αγοραστική ομάδα και το iphone να είναι το "τηλέφωνο του λαού"?

Και αλλωστε αν το θες τοσο πολυ δώσε 270 απο αμερικη ή 400 απο ebay, ρίσκαρε μην τύχει και σου χαλάσει, ξεκλείδωσέ το και έχε το...

Απλώς τόσες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει για την τιμή του iphone και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί...

----------


## haHa

Το sirroco κανενας δεν ειπε οτι ειναι φθηνο.
Για το iphone μερικοι ανεφεραν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο...Ισως για αυτο να γινονται συζητησεις για την τιμη του,γιατι μερικοι θεωρουν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο.(και δεν αναφερομαστε στην τιμη αν το ξεκλειδωσεις που δεν εχεις ουσιαστικα εγγυηση)
Αναφερομαστε στη κανονικη τιμη του με εγγυηση, με ή χωρις συμβολαιο (στη Γερμανια 399 και 999 ευρω αντιστοιχα).

Και οταν καποιος εβγαινε και ελεγε οτι ειναι ακριβο(χωρις να πει κατι κακο για τα χαρακτηριστικα του κινητου) ολοι ελεφταν να τον φανε και να πουν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο.
Για αυτο ισως γινονται οι συζητησεις για την τιμη του.

----------


## iKoms

> ....
> Απλώς τόσες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει για την τιμή του iphone και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί...


Γιατί φίλε Νίκο είναι ένα κινητό το οποίο όλοι θα ήθελα να το έχουν.. τσάμπα!!!

----------


## nickolas2005

> Γιατί φίλε Νίκο είναι ένα κινητό το οποίο όλοι θα ήθελα να το έχουν.. τσάμπα!!!


Aκριβώς φίλε... Θα το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου... Το καλύτερο που έχω ακούσει... 
Ενα κινητό που όλοι θέλουν να έχουν... τσάμπα... Και άλλα κινητά ειναι ακριβά για αυτά που προσφέρουν όμως δεν γίναν τόσες συζητίσεις γιατί δεν ήταν τοσο ποθητά...

........Auto merged post: nickolas2005 added 3 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> Το sirroco κανενας δεν ειπε οτι ειναι φθηνο.
> Για το iphone μερικοι ανεφεραν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο...Ισως για αυτο να γινονται συζητησεις για την τιμη του,γιατι μερικοι θεωρουν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο.(και δεν αναφερομαστε στην τιμη αν το ξεκλειδωσεις που δεν εχεις ουσιαστικα εγγυηση)
> Αναφερομαστε στη κανονικη τιμη του με εγγυηση, με ή χωρις συμβολαιο (στη Γερμανια 399 και 999 ευρω αντιστοιχα).
> 
> Και οταν καποιος εβγαινε και ελεγε οτι ειναι ακριβο(χωρις να πει κατι κακο για τα χαρακτηριστικα του κινητου) ολοι ελεφταν να τον φανε και να πουν οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο.
> Για αυτο ισως γινονται οι συζητησεις για την τιμη του.


Σε όλα παίζει ρόλο η οικονομική κατάσταση κάποιου... πχ για εμένα δεν είναι ακριβό για την αίσθηση της αφής που προσφέρει...Μόνο για αυτό θα το έπερνα όταν έδωσα σχεδον 500Ε για το νοκια Ν76 μονο και μονο γιατί ήταν λεπτό και κατα τη γνώμη μου όμορφο.. Για κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να είναι...

----------


## haHa

> ..
> Ενα κινητό που όλοι θέλουν να έχουν... τσάμπα... Και άλλα κινητά ειναι ακριβά για αυτά που προσφέρουν όμως δεν γίναν τόσες συζητίσεις γιατί δεν ήταν τοσο ποθητά...


Ε καπου εκει ειναι αληθεια.
Ειναι πραγματι ποθητο απο πολλους,για αυτο και τοσες συζητησεις για την ακριβη τιμη του.

----------


## teacake

1000 € είναι πάρα πολλά για το iPhone. Τη στιγμή που το iPod Touch, με το οποίο μοιράζεται πάρα πολύ hardware και λογισμικό κάνει 300€. Μια τιμή της τάξης των 600€ είναι πολύ πιο λογική. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το iPhone ΔΕΝ είναι 3G και δεν γράφει βίντεο, και τα SMS δεν τα υποστηρίζει καλά. Κάποιοι καιροσκοπούν οικτρά. Για μένα όποιος δεν είναι λεφτάς και το αγοράζει με 1000€ είναι επιδειξίας.

----------


## DrEthernet

Είναι προφανές ότι αν και όταν κυκλοφορήσει η συσκευή ξεκλείδωτη θα είναι για νομικούς λόγους και πως η Apple και οι εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας προτιμούν να πουλάνε τη συσκευή με συμβόλαιο. Οπότε χτυπάνε την τιμή της ξεκλείδωτης συσκευής ώστε να είναι πιο συμφέρουσα η αγορά με συμβόλαιο. Τώρα όποιος θέλει να σκάσει ένα χιλιάρικο για την ανεξαρτησία του, δικαίωμά του. Το Porsche Design κινητό έχει ενδεικτική τιμή από το site της Porsch Design €1,200. Αυτό νομίζω πως θα ικανοποιήσει και τον κάθε επιδειξία.

----------


## haHa

Παντως και εγω πιστευω πως την ανεβασαν πολυ την τιμη .(για να μας ωθησουν το αγοραζουμε με συμβολαιο)
Με δεδομενο οτι ειναι 170 ευρω ακριβοτερο απο το Nokia N95  με συμβολαιο (με ακριβοτερο παγιο και εξτρα υπηρεσιες ομως το iPhone),
πιο λογικη τιμη θα μου φανταζε γυρω στα 700-800 ευρω. (βασει της τιμη του Nokia N95 ~ 550 ευρω σκετη συσκευη).

----------


## edge_xania

Μολις μου ηρθε, το ξεκλειδωσα πολυ ευκολα και τωρα το χαιρομαι...!!!!!

Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να εχω αναγνωριση κλησεων..?

----------


## RyDeR

Μόλις μου ήρθε mail με το newsletter του hardshop και είχε αυτό. 

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## haHa

Αυτο που γραφει κατω-κατω:
εγγυηση 2 ετη, το πιστευουν?
Oταν ακομα δεν εχει ερθει στην Ελλαδα..

----------


## nickolas2005

Eνα thread που αξίζει να διαβάσετε...

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το γεγονός οτι πωλείται πλέον ξεκλέιδωτο δεν μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να ελπίζουμε να ξεκλειδώσουμε πλήρως τα δικά μας, γιατί το κλείδωμα δεν έχει σχέση με το firmware αλλα με το activation μέσω του itunes.

http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16875

----------


## xolloth

δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω το hardshop.
εμενα μου ηρθε email που το εχει προσφορα 620,και του φιλου πιο πανω το λινκ δειχνει οτι το εχεο 632.
ποια απο τιs 2 τιμεs ειναι η τιμη του;

----------


## haHa

> Eνα thread που αξίζει να διαβάσετε...
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το γεγονός οτι πωλείται πλέον ξεκλέιδωτο δεν μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να ελπίζουμε να ξεκλειδώσουμε πλήρως τα δικά μας, γιατί το κλείδωμα δεν έχει σχέση με το firmware αλλα με το activation μέσω του itunes.
> 
> http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16875



Δυσαρεστα νεα...

----------


## nickolas2005

> Δυσαρεστα νεα...


"Mαγκιά" όμως απο την apple. Ε? :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Ε, δεν ειναι μ@λ@κες να χασουν το ποσοστο που εχουν απο τα συμβολαια.
Γιατι αν μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε ολοι το firmware απο το ξεκλειδωτο iPhone των 999 ευρω στα κλειδωμενα των 399 ευρω,τοτε κανεις δε θα εκανε συμβολαιο και θα εχανε η apple την επιδοτηση-ποσοστο απο τα παγια.




Oποτε τωρα σου λεει:
*Θελεις να εισαι νομιμος και με εγγυηση? Αν ναι εχεις 2 επιλογες:*
*α)* αγοραζεις το κλειδωμενο iPhone με 399 ευρω και 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο με ελαχιστο παγιο 49 ευρω.Αν υπογραψεις το συμβολαιο ,στο ξεκλειδωνουμε το iPhone,αλλα τα παγια θα τα πληρωνεις.
*β)* αγοραζεις το iPhone ξεκλειδωτο χωρις συμβολαιο εναντι 999 ευρω.

*Θελεις να το παρεις φθηνα,ψιλοπαρανομα ,χωρις εγγυηση και χωρις εγγυημενη δυνατοτητα για αναβαθμισεις λογισμικου ? Αν ναι κανε τα εξης:*
αγορασε το κλειδωμενο iPhone με 399 ευρω και 2 χρονια "υποχρεωτικο" συμβολαιο,το οποιο δεν το υπογραφεις.
Αν δεν το υπογραψεις ,τοτε το iPhone ειναι "θεωρητικα" αχρηστο,δεν λειτουργει. Μπορεις ομως να του βαλεις προγραμμα(για να λειτουργησει) και να το ξεκλειδωσεις παρανομα (συμφωνα με τους ορους χρησης του iPhone)  και να βαλεις οποια καρτα θελεις. Χανεται ομως και η εγγυηση.

----------


## xolloth

υπαρχει και μια αλλη λυση.
να μην το παρειs καθολου και με αυτα τα λεφτα να φτιαξειs ενα pc,γιατι με 1000 ευρω σκαρωνειs ενα αξιοπρεπεs pc.

----------


## kadronarxis

Εξυπακούεται, βέβαια, ότι υπάρχει και μία ακόμη χαρακτηριστική λύση.

Να μην έχεις ούτε κινητό ούτε internet και τα λεφτά που κερδίζεις να τα τρως σουβλάκια.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Εξυπακούεται, βέβαια, ότι υπάρχει και μία ακόμη χαρακτηριστική λύση.
> 
> Να μην έχεις ούτε κινητό ούτε internet και τα λεφτά που κερδίζεις να τα τρως σουβλάκια.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## xolloth

δεν ειπα να μην εχειs κινητο,αλλα να παρειs κατι φθηνοτερο εκτοs εαν εισαι κολημενοs με το συγκεκριμενο κινητο.
κοιταξε να δειs.
στην Ελλαδα οταν ο μεσοs μισθοs δεν ξεπερναει τα 700-800 ευρω,εν αντιθεσει με την Ευρωπη που οι μισθοι ειναι διπλασιοι και τριπλασιοι,εαν δεν εισαι φραγκατοs δεν δινειs ευκολα το 1000 για να εχειs το συγκεκριμενο κινητο χωριs προβληματα,ελευθερο και με ολα τα updates του.
μπορειs να παρειs καποιο με 400 ευρω και με πολλαπλασιεs εφαρμογεs πανω.
εγω εχω αλλαξει μεσα σε 3 χρονια γυρω στα 25 κινητα,ολα καινουργια και με τιμεs  απο 400 εωs 700 ευρω.
τελικα εχω καταληξει οτι δεν αξιζει να περνειs ακριβα κινητα γιατι μετα η τιμη πωλησηs του εστω και αν το πουλησειs μετα 2 μηνεs [τοχω κανει],πεφτει δραματικα.
εαν καποιοs σκοπευει να το πληρψσει 1000 ευρω και να το κρατησει μια 3ετια,παω πασο.
εαν ομωs εχει την τρελλα την δικη μου που αλλαζω πιο συχνα κινητα απο ρουχα και το παρει και του περασει μετα 1-2 μηνεs η καψα,να ξερει οτι θαχει προβλημα στην τιμη πωλησηs του.
μην ξεχναμε εν τελει οτι συντομα θα βγουν πολλοι κλωνοι του με καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα και πιστευω αρκετα πιο φθηνα.
εαν παλι το γουσταρει καποιοs τοσο πολυ ,να το παρει.

----------


## DrEthernet

Τίποτα νεότερο για την κυκλοφορία του στο Ελλάντα;

----------


## haHa

Μολις το παρηγγειλα απο ebay 420 ευρω τελικη τιμη με τα μεταφορικα...

Για να δουμε!
Αν ερθει με την εκδοση 1.1.2 εχουμε ελπιδες για να το ξεκλειδωσουμε?

----------


## nickolas2005

Mεγεια..

Ρωτα τον πωλητή τι εκδοση εχει... Δεν το εχω ψάξει για το ξεκλείδωμα του νεου firmware αλλα απο ότι ξέρω γίνεται αν και η διαδικασία είναι καπως πολύπλοκη.

Εχεις λινκ απο την δημοπρασία?

----------


## haHa

Ευχαριστω...


Εχω ρωτησει τον πωλητη για το firmware,περιμενω απαντηση!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...B:EOIBSA:UK:11

----------


## Giwrgos7

> Ευχαριστω...
> 
> 
> Εχω ρωτησει τον πωλητη για το firmware,περιμενω απαντηση!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...B:EOIBSA:UK:11


Αψογη πωλητρια! Κι εγω απο κει το πηρα πριν μια βδομαδα. Το 1.1.1 ειχε για firmware.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Ευχαριστω...
> 
> 
> Εχω ρωτησει τον πωλητη για το firmware,περιμενω απαντηση!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...B:EOIBSA:UK:11



Aν και δεν το εχω παρει απο αυτήν έχω διαβάσει τα καλύτερα... Ολα θα πάνε καλα.. :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Και εγω ειχα διαβασει τα καλυτερα λογια για αυτην ,για αυτο την προτιμησα.
Μου ειπε οτι μαλλον θα ειναι με το 1.1.1!!

----------


## iKoms

> Και εγω ειχα διαβασει τα καλυτερα λογια για αυτην ,για αυτο την προτιμησα.
> Μου ειπε οτι μαλλον θα ειναι με το 1.1.1!!


Αν είναι με το 1.1.1 τότε θα είσαι τυχερός γιατί στην 1.1.2 δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα το ξεκλείδωμα για την SIM.
Βέβαια σε περίπτωση που έχει την 1.1.2 πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα ημερών να ξεκλειδωθεί οπότε θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## torchrelay

Πιαδιά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το firmware ( ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι 1.1.2) αλλά ο bootloader οπου στα πίο πρόσφατα iphones ειναι διαφορετικός.
Αν το τηλέφωνο έρθει με παλιότερο  bootloader ολα θα πάνε μιά χαρά.

----------


## edge_xania

Παντως στα 1.1.1 το ξεκλειδωμα ειναι φοβερα απλο..Μπραβο στα παιδια που το φτιαξανε...

----------


## iKoms

> Πιαδιά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το firmware ( ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι 1.1.2) αλλά ο bootloader οπου στα πίο πρόσφατα iphones ειναι διαφορετικός.
> Αν το τηλέφωνο έρθει με παλιότερο  bootloader ολα θα πάνε μιά χαρά.


Όλα τα τηλέφωνα μετά την 45η εβδομάδα είναι με τον νέο bootloader αλλά και το νέο firmware 1.1.2

----------


## Orbitaga

εγω που ρώτησα την Elite που ειπαν οτι απο Ιανουαριο να το περιμενουμε.

Ερώτηση: Διάβασα όλο το Thread (Ουφ!!) .Γιατι να μην περιμενω να κυκλοφορήσει επισημα , να εχω όλα τα καλούδια ξεκλείδωτα συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Ιnternet ,αλλα να το παραγγειλώ κλειδωμένο απέξω χωρίς τιποτα απο αυτά? Και αντε πες οτι οκ βιάζομαι να το εχω ειμαι ανυπομονος βρε παιδί μου, το παίρνω τωρα και φτανει Γενάρης και ολοι κυκλοφορούν με τα επίσημα Iphoνια τους και εμενα παραμένει κλειδώμενο.Τοτε τι?

----------


## edge_xania

Ισως να το ξεκλεδωσεις μονος σου... ή πιστευεις οτι στην Ελλαδα θα υπαρξει εταιρεια που θα δωσει απεριοριστο ιντερνετ...Εδω η voda εκανε παρομοιο προγραμμα μολις πριν 2 εβδομαδες και μετα απο 1 mb την μερα σε χρεωνει τρελα ποσα...

----------


## haHa

> εγω που ρώτησα την Elite που ειπαν οτι απο Ιανουαριο να το περιμενουμε.
> 
> Ερώτηση: Διάβασα όλο το Thread (Ουφ!!) .Γιατι να μην περιμενω να κυκλοφορήσει επισημα , να εχω όλα τα καλούδια ξεκλείδωτα συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Ιnternet ,αλλα να το παραγγειλώ κλειδωμένο απέξω χωρίς τιποτα απο αυτά? Και αντε πες οτι οκ βιάζομαι να το εχω ειμαι ανυπομονος βρε παιδί μου, το παίρνω τωρα και φτανει Γενάρης και ολοι κυκλοφορούν με τα επίσημα Iphoνια τους και εμενα παραμένει κλειδώμενο.Τοτε τι?


Βασικα γιατι κλειδωμενο με συμβολαιο ειναι πανακριβο ή ξεκλεδωτο ειναι πανακριβο.

Οποτε για να μην τον παρεις ετσι πανακριβα (ακομα και οταν ερθει εδω) ,μπορεις να το παρεις και να το ξεκλεδιωσεις εσυ με καποια ρισκα(χανεται η εγγυηση κλπ)

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> εγω που ρώτησα την Elite που ειπαν οτι απο Ιανουαριο να το περιμενουμε.


Το παίζεις στοίχημα;  :ROFL:

----------


## tasosgun

> εγω που ρώτησα την Elite που ειπαν οτι απο Ιανουαριο να το περιμενουμε.
> 
> Ερώτηση: Διάβασα όλο το Thread (Ουφ!!) .Γιατι να μην περιμενω να κυκλοφορήσει επισημα , να εχω όλα τα καλούδια ξεκλείδωτα συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Ιnternet ,αλλα να το παραγγειλώ κλειδωμένο απέξω χωρίς τιποτα απο αυτά? Και αντε πες οτι οκ βιάζομαι να το εχω ειμαι ανυπομονος βρε παιδί μου, το παίρνω τωρα και φτανει Γενάρης και ολοι κυκλοφορούν με τα επίσημα Iphoνια τους και εμενα παραμένει κλειδώμενο.Τοτε τι?


και εγώ το παίζω στοίχημα αυτό...Αποκλείεται...εδώ στην Ισπανία λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να τους προμηθεύσει τόσο iphone,στην ιταλία δεν έχει γίνει καν κουβέντα, ο καναδάς είναι ακόμα έξω, και βάλε ιαπωνία, κίνα, αυστραλια , αυστρία, σουηδία και περιμένουν κάποιοι κερδοσκόποι το iphone στην ελλάδα...Πλάκα με κάνετε??
Μακάρι ρε φίλε να γίνει όμως γιατί και εγώ αυτό περιμένω...Και αξίζει το άτιμο...Όλα τα υπόλοιπα κινητά είναι αρχαία μπροστά του.

----------


## Orbitaga

μα σε όσες Ευρωπαικές χώρες κυκλοφόρησε εχει μια συγκεκριμένη τιμολογιακή πολιτική.Δλδ σου δίνει Internet απεριορίστο με καμια 50ρια Euro(ετσι τουλαχιστον καταλαβα απο τα παραπανω).
Αρα αν το αγοράσω εγω απο ε΄ξω έχω τουλάχιστον 2 αρνητικά :
1)Σε κάθε Update θα πρεπει να το ξεκλειδώνω
2)Δεν πρόκειται να έχω Internet (μόνο ίσως με Wifi)
3)και δεν ξέρω τι αλλο αρνητικο

Και όσο για το οτι θα είναι ακριβό, προτιμώ να το πάρω 500 Εuro και να είμαι legit παρα να δώσω 400 και να ψάχνομαι.
Ολα αυτά βεβαια ελπίζοντας αυτο που ειπε η Elite να ισχύει και να μην περιμένω κανα χρόνο.

----------


## xolloth

> μα σε όσες Ευρωπαικές χώρες κυκλοφόρησε εχει μια συγκεκριμένη τιμολογιακή πολιτική.Δλδ σου δίνει Internet απεριορίστο με καμια 50ρια Euro(ετσι τουλαχιστον καταλαβα απο τα παραπανω).
> Αρα αν το αγοράσω εγω απο ε΄ξω έχω τουλάχιστον 2 αρνητικά :
> 1)Σε κάθε Update θα πρεπει να το ξεκλειδώνω
> 2)Δεν πρόκειται να έχω Internet (μόνο ίσως με Wifi)
> 3)και δεν ξέρω τι αλλο αρνητικο
> 
> Και όσο για το οτι θα είναι ακριβό, προτιμώ να το πάρω 500 Εuro και να είμαι legit παρα να δώσω 400 και να ψάχνομαι.
> Ολα αυτά βεβαια ελπίζοντας αυτο που ειπε η Elite να ισχύει και να μην περιμένω κανα χρόνο.


πωs θα το παρειs ξεκλειδωτο 500 ευρω,ενω εχουν ανακοινωσει οτι ελευθερο εχει 990 ευρω;

----------


## GoblinX

> εγω που ρώτησα την Elite που ειπαν οτι απο Ιανουαριο να το περιμενουμε.


Mάλλον για σχετική ανακοίνωση εννοούσαν και όχι για άφιξη εν Ελλάδι.
Πάντως η Ελλάδα επειδή είναι από τις πρώτες χώρες σε κατανάλωση κινητών θα πρέπει να είναι στις επόμενες που θα το πάρουν.Μετά την Ιταλία δηλ.

----------


## haHa

> μα σε όσες Ευρωπαικές χώρες κυκλοφόρησε εχει μια συγκεκριμένη τιμολογιακή πολιτική.Δλδ σου δίνει Internet απεριορίστο με καμια 50ρια Euro(ετσι τουλαχιστον καταλαβα απο τα παραπανω).


Στη Γερμανια με το παγιο των 49 ευρω δεν εχεις απεριοριστο Ιντερνετ,αλλα 200 ΜΒ δωρεαν κινηση Ιντερνετ μεσω GPRS. Απο εκει και περα χρεωνεσαι.

Εχεις βεβαια απεριοριστη κινηση Ιντρνετ μεσω Wlan.

----------


## edge_xania

Και αυτο που ειπες για update δεν ειναι απολυτο..το 1.1.1 firmware μια χαρα ειναι...εγω παντως τωρα απο iPhone σου γραφω..  :Wink:

----------


## Orbitaga

> Και αυτο που ειπες για update δεν ειναι απολυτο..το 1.1.1 firmware μια χαρα ειναι...εγω παντως τωρα απο iPhone σου γραφω..


Oκ καλο το Internet απο WiFi αλλα εγω ρωτώ όταν ερθει το Iphone εδω και δίνεται μαζι με συνδεση Internet εσυ θα μπορείς να βάλεις η........




> Στη Γερμανια με το παγιο των 49 ευρω δεν εχεις απεριοριστο Ιντερνετ,αλλα 200 ΜΒ δωρεαν κινηση Ιντερνετ μεσω GPRS. Απο εκει και περα χρεωνεσαι.
> 
> Εχεις βεβαια απεριοριστη κινηση Ιντρνετ μεσω Wlan.


Λάθος μου  :Very Happy: 




> πωs θα το παρειs ξεκλειδωτο 500 ευρω,ενω εχουν ανακοινωσει οτι ελευθερο εχει 990 ευρω;


Ελευθερο όλες οι χω΄ρες νομιζω το έχουν τόσο ακριβά. Εγω λέω με συμβόλαιο οταν φτασει εδω, καπου τόσο θα χει .Ετσι δεν είναι?

Βασικά το bottom line είναι :
αν το πα΄ρεις κλειδωμενο απο εξωτερικό και το ξεκλειδώσεις μπορεις να το εχεις ως Mp3 player , τηλεφωνο αλλα οχι Internet.
Οταν ξεκινησει να πουλιέται νομιμα στην Ελλαδα και βλεπεις οτι ολοι θα το εχουν με ολα τα features ενεργοποιημενα , θα μπορείς να κανεις την κίνηση mat και να τα ενεργοποιησεις και εσυ (πχ να κανεις συμβολαιο με τον ISP που θα το δινει και να χεις Internet) ή απλα θα το χεις και θα κλαισ?

----------


## edge_xania

υποψιαζομαι οτι θα μπορεις να κανεις καποια πατεντα...στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε...  :Razz:

----------


## blackhood

Εχω Apple iphone απ τους πρωτους στην Ελλαδα. Οποιος θελει οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια η συμβουλη μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.

----------


## haHa

Σημερα το μεσημερι εφυγε απο την Οκλαχαμα (συμφωνα με την usps) το iphone που παρηγγειλα μεσω ebay.

Παρηγγειλα επισης αλλα 2 iphone (για 2 φιλους) μεσω της Apple (applestore Aμερικης) με πιστωτικη καρτα Ελλαδας και διευθυνση παραδοσης στην Αμερικη σε εναν φιλο που σπουδαζει εκει και θα μας τα στειλει αυτος.

Κοστος μαζι με tax για την πολιτεια του Los Angeles και γρηγορο shipping(για να φθασουν στο φιλο στην Αμερικη γρηγορα)  864$ και τα 2 μαζι.
*Δηλαδη 432 $ το ενα και σε ευρω 292 ευρω το ενα.*
Μετα θα ειναι 30-40 ευρω ακομα για αποστολη σε Ελλαδα ή δωρεαν αν τα φερει μαζι του στο αεροδρομιο.
Ειναι καλη περιπτωση(290 ευρω και οποια εξοδα αποστολης) για οποιον εχει γνωστο στην Αμερικη.

----------


## haHa

Και μερικα νεα για τα iPhone που ερχονται απο τη μανα τους (out of the box-OTB) με το firmware 1.1.2:

http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthre...856#post131856



> "As many of you, im sure, have already read geohots blog, you may or may not be aware that as it currently stands, we WILL NOT be able to software unlock the 4.6 bootloader iPhone until a new firmware Update is released."


Το 1.1.2 θα μπορεσει να ξεκλειδωθει ευκολα οταν βγει επομενο firmware.

----------


## iKoms

> Και μερικα νεα για τα iPhone που ερχονται απο τη μανα τους (out of the box-OTB) με το firmware 1.1.2:
> 
> http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthre...856#post131856
> 
> 
> Το 1.1.2 θα μπορεσει να ξεκλειδωθει ευκολα οταν βγει επομενο firmware.


Μακάρι για να το χαρείτε και εσείς.. αλλά και να μπορούμε όλοι να αναβαθμίζουμε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## haHa

> Μακάρι για να το χαρείτε και εσείς.. αλλά και να μπορούμε όλοι να αναβαθμίζουμε σιγά σιγά.


Εγω ακομα δεν ξερω με τι firmware θα μου ερθει.

Αυτο που παρηγγειλα απο ebay , η πωλητρια μου ειπε οτι μαλλον θα ειναι με την 1.1.1.
Ποιος ξερει ομως,μπορει να ερθει και με το 1.1.2,οποτε θα πρεπει να κανω υπομονη ...

Για να δουμε!

----------


## nickolas2005

Απο ότι κατάλβα δηλ πάντα θα είμαστε ένα firmware πίσω? Τις αναβαθμίσεις λογικά θα μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε και εμείς με το 1.1.1 firmware και το baseband που έχουν τα τηλέφωνα μας. Ε?

----------


## haHa

> Απο ότι κατάλβα δηλ πάντα θα είμαστε ένα firmware πίσω? Τις αναβαθμίσεις λογικά θα μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε και εμείς με το 1.1.1 firmware και το baseband που έχουν τα τηλέφωνα μας. Ε?


Ναι ,περιπου ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα...

----------


## nickolas2005

> Orange will offer an unlocked i-Phone at a price "significantly lower" than the 999 euros ($1,485) proposed by T-Mobile in Germany, Didier Lombard, France Telecom's chief executive, told Europe 1 radio in an interview on Tuesday.


http://www.reuters.com/article/marke...BrandChannel=0

Αν εχει καμια 500αρια ευρώ, θα προσπαθησω να πουλήσω το δικό μου και να πάρω το ξεκλείδωτο...

----------


## haHa

Δυσκολα να το δωσουν 500 ευρω ξεκλειδωτο.
Βασικα το αποκλειω.Πανω απο 600,μην πω 700 ευρω θα το δωσουν ξεκλειδωτο.(Βασικα εκει πιστευω θα το δωσουν, γυρω στα 700 ευρω θα κινηθει η τιμη του ξεκλειδωτου)
Αλλιως ποιος θα υπογραψει το συμβολαιο και πως θα βγαλει η apple και ο provider χρηματα(που βγαζουν τωρα με τα παγια)?

----------


## haHa

> ...
> 
> * Παρηγγειλα επισης αλλα 2 iphone (για 2 φιλους) μεσω της Apple (applestore Aμερικης) με πιστωτικη καρτα Ελλαδας* και διευθυνση παραδοσης στην Αμερικη σε εναν φιλο που σπουδαζει εκει και θα μας τα στειλει αυτος.....


Τελικως σημερα μου εστειλε εμαιλ η apple οτι δεν δεχεται πιστωτικες εκτος ΗΠΑ και ακυρωθηκε η παραγγελια...

----------


## B3rny

Χαιρετε,καθως εψαχνα να βρω και εγω με τη σειρα μου ενα I-phone και αφου εφαγα πορτα απο το Apple Store της Αγγλιας,λογο ελλειψης Stock ,εψαξα και βρηκα ενα στα 500 ευρω.
Σας παραθετω και το Site http://www.vnp.gr/index.php?menu=cat...cart&prod=1392
http://www.vnp.gr/index.php?menu=cat...ails&prod=1388

Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι 
_"ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ή ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ 200 ΤΗΣ VODAFONE"_
Πως γινετε να στο δινουν με συνδεση  VODAFONE, οταν στην Ευρωπη , οι μονοι providers ειναι για την Αγγλια η Ο2 και στη Γερμανια & Γαλλια η Τ- Mobile?
Δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι ειδη πελατης της  VODAFONE στο 240 τι θα κανω,θα πρεπει να κανω καινουρια συνδεση με την  VODAFONE στο 200?

Μπορει καπιος να με διαφωτισει λιγο,γιατι μου κανει εντυπωση η διαφορα της τιμης.Στο Hardshop εχει 633 και στο vnp εχει 500...Τι συμβαινει στις τιμες.. :Thinking: 

Ειναι το ενα ξεκλειδωτο και το αλλο κλειδωμενο,ή ειναι απατι αυτο με τα 500 ευρω???

----------


## B3rny

Λοιπον ρωτησα και εμαθα για το πως μπορω να το αποκτησω με 450 ευρω!

Εχω συνδεση με Vodafone 240.Ζηταω απο Vodafone να μου κανει τη συνδεση ΚΑΡΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ,oποτε κραταω το νουμερο (πολυ βασικο) και μετα απο 1-2 μερες πηγαινω να παρω το τηλεφωνο και ζηταω να μου κανουν το καρτοκινητο, ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ. Αντι για το προγραμμα 200 παιρνω το 300,που κοστιζει 36 ευρω,θα αγορασω τη συσκευη για 450.
Οποτε γλυτωνω τα 250 ευρω,νταβατζιλικη για τη συσκευη χωρις συνδεση  :Wink: 
Για να το δω και στη πραξη ομως!!

----------


## modified

> Δυσκολα να το δωσουν 500 ευρω ξεκλειδωτο.
> Βασικα το αποκλειω.Πανω απο 600,μην πω 700 ευρω θα το δωσουν ξεκλειδωτο.(Βασικα εκει πιστευω θα το δωσουν, γυρω στα 700 ευρω θα κινηθει η τιμη του ξεκλειδωτου)
> Αλλιως ποιος θα υπογραψει το συμβολαιο και πως θα βγαλει η apple και ο provider χρηματα(που βγαζουν τωρα με τα παγια)?


Σωστός ο haHa: 749€.

(Αν βλέπεις τίποτα και για το σημερινό παιχνίδι του Ολυμπιακού, πες μας  :Razz: )

----------


## nickolas2005

Aν τους πάω το δικό μου Iphone, τους δώσω 100ε θα μου το ξεκλειδώσουν?

Περασω τα σύνορα δηλ, παω γαλλια κτλ Θα μου το ξεκλειδώσουν ή θα ζητάν χαρτιά και άλλα τέτοια?

----------


## haHa

> Σωστός ο haHa: 749€.
> 
> (Αν βλέπεις τίποτα και για το σημερινό παιχνίδι του Ολυμπιακού, πες μας )


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  (Στοιχημα μονο Φορμουλα 1 ακουμπαω..  :Razz: )

Βλεπουμε δηλαδη οτι στη Γαλλια δεν ειναι κλεφτες σαν τη Γερμανια,το δινουν 749 ευρω με εγγυηση και ξεκλειδωτο.
Η τιμη που περιμεναμε βασει της τιμης που ειχε με επιδοτηση-υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο.




> Aν τους πάω το δικό μου Iphone, τους δώσω 100ε θα μου το ξεκλειδώσουν?
> 
> Περασω τα σύνορα δηλ, παω γαλλια κτλ Θα μου το ξεκλειδώσουν ή θα ζητάν χαρτιά και άλλα τέτοια?


Καλη περιπτωση θα ηταν αυτη.
Ας περιμενουμε λιγο καιρο και θα μαθουμε!

----------


## nickolas2005

Ας μάθω ότι γίνεται και έφυγα για γαλλία...

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνω θέμα να ρωτήσω και στο hachit0sh ή να πάρω τηλέφωνο σε κάνα κατάστημα της orange στη Γαλλία...

Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω και πως μπορεί κάποιος να το παρει απο Γαλλία. Δηλ μπορεί ο καθένας να πάει να το πάρει ξεκλείδωτο ή πρεπει να είναι Γάλλος πολίτης, να μένει στ Γαλλία κτλ. Στη Γερμανία τι γίνεται με το ξεκλείδωτο? Μπορεί να πάει να το πάρει ο καθένας?

Παντως δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί να σε περιορίζει κάποιος παράγοντας... Ενωμένη Ευρώπη δεν είμαστε?

----------


## xolloth

παιδια σε ενα καταστημα γνωστηs αλυσσιδαs κινητων,σημερα μου ειπαν οτι θα πουλιεται στιs γιορτεs ξεκλειδωτο,χωριs συμβολαια κ.λ.π.,αλλα τιμη δεν ξερουν ακομη.

----------


## nickolas2005

> παιδια σε ενα καταστημα γνωστηs αλυσσιδαs κινητων,σημερα μου ειπαν οτι θα πουλιεται στιs γιορτεs ξεκλειδωτο,χωριs συμβολαια κ.λ.π.,αλλα τιμη δεν ξερουν ακομη.


Bαρέθηκα να διαβάζω κάθε βλακεία που σκέφτεται καθε υπαλλήλος της "γνωστής αλυσίδας κινητών"...

----------


## edge_xania

> παιδια σε ενα καταστημα γνωστηs αλυσσιδαs κινητων,σημερα μου ειπαν οτι θα πουλιεται στιs γιορτεs ξεκλειδωτο,χωριs συμβολαια κ.λ.π.,αλλα τιμη δεν ξερουν ακομη.


Να σαι καλα μας εκανες και γελασαμε....ουφ... καλο ηταν και αυτο...

----------


## nickolas2005

Moυ απάντησαν αυτο απο hackint0sh. Kρίμα.





> I have a US v1.1.1 iphone which is already unlocked with anysim. If I go to France, to orange, and give them 100e will they unlock it officially?


NO. The unlock is IMEI based and solely controlled by APPLE, not Orange or T-Mobile or O2.
You also would need to be a customer with a FRENCH iPhone, then you could do it.
To be a customer with a french iPhone, you need to be a french citizien or foreign national with a french residency permit (special photo id).
Same applies if you want to buy an unlocked iPhone from them without a contract.

----------


## tasosgun

Καλή χρυσή η Apple, είμαι υποστηρικτής της αλλά να χρειάζομαι να είμαι γάλλος πολίτης για να το ξεκλειδώσω ή να έχω γαλλική άδεια παραμονής πάει πολύ!!δηλαδή μόνο οι γάλλοι αγοράζουν iphone??Εγώ που σαν πολίτης της EE δεν χρειάζομαι άδεια παραμονής στην Γαλλία, δεν μπορώ να αγοράσω iphone?Καλά πάνε καλά???Άρχισαν να με νευριάζουν κάτι τέτοιες αμερικανίες!!Άντε να επεμβαίνει λίγο η EE για να μπει λίγο στην θέση της...Είμαι Ευρωπαίος πολίτης και αν θέλω να πάω στην Γαλλία να πάρω κάτι θα το πάρω και δεν θα χρειάζεται να αποδείξω σε καμία εταιρία ότι είμαι Γάλλος...Άντε γιατί τα πήρα τώρα!!!Και άκου εκεί 100 ευρώ για να ξεκλειδώσουν το κινητό!!!Και γιατί να τους στείλω το IMEI μου για να το ξεκλειδώσουν???Έχει κλαπεί?

........Auto merged post: tasosgun added 4 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> παιδια σε ενα καταστημα γνωστηs αλυσσιδαs κινητων,σημερα μου ειπαν οτι θα πουλιεται στιs γιορτεs ξεκλειδωτο,χωριs συμβολαια κ.λ.π.,αλλα τιμη δεν ξερουν ακομη.


Χαχα καλό εεε!!!Αυτό με τον γερμανό έχει καταντήσει αηδία..Το κάνουν πλέον για διαφημιστικούς λόγους.Πριν από 1,5 μήνα λέγαν για αρχές Δεκεμβρίου...Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να έρθει το iphone στην Ελλάδα πριν το μάρτιο, και ίσως να έρθει μόνο το iphone 2 μια και καλή...Κατά το Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## nickolas2005

Συζητιέται οτι μπορεις να πας να ξεκλειδώσεις και αμερικάνικα τηλέφωνα... Δεν το έχω ψάξει ομως πολύ... Ξέρετε τι παίζει? Το ψαξατε καθόλου?

----------


## nickolas2005

Haha ηρθε το τηλεφωνο?

----------


## iKoms

Κανονικά θα πρέπει να το έχει παραλάβει και να έχει πάθει κράμπα στα δάκτυλα όπως εμείς στην αρχή!! :Laughing:

----------


## haHa

Παιδια δυστυχως ακομα τιποτα...




> Detailed Results:
> 
> Bullet 	International Dispatch, November 28, 2007, 7:39 am, O'HARE APT/CHICAGO
> Bullet 	Processed, November 28, 2007, 7:37 am, CHICAGO, IL 60666
> Bullet 	Processed, November 27, 2007, 12:03 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73195
> Bullet 	Processed, November 26, 2007, 9:51 pm, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73125
> Bullet 	Electronic Shipping Info Received, November 26, 2007


Παρολο που το παρηγγειλα την προπροηγουμενη Πεμπτη(10 μερες πριν δηλαδη) λογω διακοπων (thanksgiving) το εστειλε την Τριτη
και ακομα δεν εχει ερθει.

Εντωμεταξυ οπως βλεπετε εδω και 4 ημερες δεν υπαρχει προοδος,αλλα μαλλον φταιει οτι μεσολαβουσε Σαβ/κο.


Εχω αρχισει λιγο να ανησυχω,αλλα θα περιμενω μεχρι Τριτη,νομιζω τοτε θα εχω νεοτερα,αλλιως θα αρχισω να στελνω εμαιλ κλπ.

----------


## nickolas2005

δες και στα ελτα
http://www.elta-courier.gr/trackit/

Eμενα εκει μου τα εβγαζε πιο συντομα..

----------


## haHa

Ω ειχαμε εξελιξεις!!!

Λογικα σημερα,αντε αυριο-μεθαυριο θα το εχω:

Απο usps:



> Detailed Results:
> 
> Bullet 	Out of Foreign Customs, December 03, 2007, 3:37 am, GREECE
> Bullet 	Arrived Abroad, December 02, 2007, 11:34 pm, GREECE
> Bullet 	International Dispatch, November 28, 2007, 7:39 am, O'HARE APT/CHICAGO
> Bullet 	Processed, November 28, 2007, 7:37 am, CHICAGO, IL 60666
> Bullet 	Processed, November 27, 2007, 12:03 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73195
> Bullet 	Processed, November 26, 2007, 9:51 pm, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73125
> Bullet 	Electronic Shipping Info Received, November 26, 2007



Και απο Ελτα:



> 26/11/2007 12:23:00   	IPS  	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ  	  	
> 28/11/2007 14:34:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ 	
> 02/12/2007 23:34:00 	IPS 	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
> 03/12/2007 03:37:00 	IPS 	ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΊΟ


Αυτο που γραφει για τελωνειο,δε με ανησυχει ε?




Υ.Γ.: Τελικως παρηγγειλα με πιστωτικη καρτα Αμερικης 2 ακομα iPhone για κατι φιλους.Θα μας τα φερει(δε θα τα στειλει) ενας φιλος σε 20 μερες που ερχεται Ελλαδα.
Μαζι με us tax,shipping για California κλπ κλπ κοστισαν γυρω στα 290 ευρω!!!

----------


## iKoms

Λογικά όχι δεν πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί γιατί αυτό δείχνει ότι έχει περάσει...

Aυτό που θα πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί είναι τι firmware έχει.. ή τουλάχιστον με ποιόν bootloader γιατί μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ξεκλείδωμα για το 1.1.2 (να παίζει με άλλες SIM κάρτες)

----------


## haHa

> Λογικά όχι δεν πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί γιατί αυτό δείχνει ότι έχει περάσει...


Τωρα κοιταγα στο myphone και ειδα οτι το "Out of Foreign Customs" σημαινει οτι την γλυτωσα..
Ολα καλα δηλαδη..




> Aυτό που θα πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί είναι τι firmware έχει.. ή τουλάχιστον με ποιόν bootloader γιατί μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ξεκλείδωμα για το 1.1.2 (να παίζει με άλλες SIM κάρτες)


I know...
Θελω να δω με τι θα ερθει.
22 Οκτωβριου το παρηγγειλα,οποτε εχω μερικες ελπιδες για 1.1.1   .

Καποιοι αλλοι Ελληνες που κοιταγα που το πηραν απο την ιδια πωλητρια στις 15 Οκτωβριου τους ηρθε με 1.1.1    .


Αν δεν ερθει με αυτο,απλα θα κανω υπομονη....



Αν και σκεφτομαι και τη λυση του turbosim...

----------


## iKoms

Πρίν λίγο διάβαζα κάτι για turbosim ..



```
http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17738
```

Ρίξε μια ματιά γιατί ίσως να παίζει και έτσι...  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Πρίν λίγο διάβαζα κάτι για turbosim ..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17738
> ```
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά γιατί ίσως να παίζει και έτσι...


Thanx!
Το ψαχνω και εγω το θεμα,θα δω τι θα κανω.


Εντωμεταξυ χτυπησε το κουδουνι και ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα ηταν τα Ελτα!!
Αλλα τελικως ηταν καποιοι πλασιε ... Τσαμπα η χαρα!  :Thumb down:

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια haha!  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Με γεια haha!


Ευχαριστω!

Αλλα κατσε να το πιασω στα χερια μου....

----------


## haHa

Ηρθε!
Παω σε λιγο να το παρω απο τα ΕΛΤΑ!!


2 συντομες αποριες :
*Ποια ειναι ο ενδεδειγμενος τροπος φορτισης του κινητου την πρωτη φορα?
Να το αφησω στο dock για καμποση ωρα??*
Ποση ωρα κανει κανονικα να φορτισει?

Και για να μην το φορτιζω απο usb αλλα απο μπριζα τι ζηταω σε μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων? Φανταζομαι εναν απλο μετατροπεα απο αμερικανικη μπριζα σε ελληνικη ή εχει και αλλη ταση οποτε θελω μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## DrEthernet

Μέσα θα βρεις μόνο ένα usb καλώδιο και το dock οπότε, αν δεν έχεις ήδη φορτιστή για iPod, θα το φορτίσεις από το USB.

Το iPod Touch το φόρτισα απλά μέχρι να γεμίσει και το δούλευα καθώς φόρτιζε και η μπαταρία παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ηρθε!
> Παω σε λιγο να το παρω απο τα ΕΛΤΑ!!
> 
> 
> 2 συντομες αποριες :
> *Ποια ειναι ο ενδεδειγμενος τροπος φορτισης του κινητου την πρωτη φορα?
> Να το αφησω στο dock για καμποση ωρα??*
> Ποση ωρα κανει κανονικα να φορτισει?
> 
> Και για να μην το φορτιζω απο usb αλλα απο μπριζα τι ζηταω σε μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων? Φανταζομαι εναν απλο μετατροπεα απο αμερικανικη μπριζα σε ελληνικη ή εχει και αλλη ταση οποτε θελω μετασχηματιστη?


εναν απλο μετατροπεα απο αμερικανικη μπριζα σε ελληνικη, *χωρίς να αλλάζει την τάση*, αφού ο φορτιστής που το συνοδεύει είναι όπως των iPod, 100-240V

----------


## DrEthernet

Όντως, σου δίνει και τον φορτιστή...  :Embarassed:

----------


## haHa

Ηρθε!
Ειναι ομως με 1.1.2...  :Thumb down:  (Γραφει 4.02.13_G)

Θελω να το κανω jailbreak ωστε να το χρησιμοποιω ως mp3 player .Καποιος οδηγος για αυτην την διαδικασια απο 1.1.2?

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το το παω πρωτα σε 1.1.1 και μετα να κανω jailbreak.
Υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος συντομος για να μην ψαχνω?

----------


## edge_xania

myphone.gr θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες....

----------


## haHa

Ακολουθω αυτον τον οδηγο:
http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=18284

για να κανω jailbreak.

----------


## iKoms

> Ηρθε!
> Ειναι ομως με 1.1.2...  (Γραφει 4.02.13_G)
> 
> Θελω να το κανω jailbreak ωστε να το χρησιμοποιω ως mp3 player .Καποιος οδηγος για αυτην την διαδικασια απο 1.1.2?
> 
> Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το το παω πρωτα σε 1.1.1 και μετα να κανω jailbreak.
> Υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος συντομος για να μην ψαχνω?


Κατ' αρχάς καλορίζικο!
Πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε κοίτα να δείς με ποιό bootloader είναι... κάπου sto  hackintos το γράφει.
Γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι 1.1.2 αλλά με botloader 3.9!

----------


## haHa

Δυστυχως ειναι με τον καινουριο bootloader.
Aλλα το εκανα jailbreak *και το κινητο τα σπαει!!!!Ειναι απιστευτο!
*
Αυτο το iTunes μου σπαει τα νευρα βεβαια..

----------


## nickolas2005

Μεγεια haHa.

Το iphone πλέον δεν πωλείται κλειδωμένο στην Γερμανία παρα μόνο στα 399 και με συμβόλαιο. Στη Γαλλία συνεχίζει να πωλείται κανονικά και ξεκλειδωμένο.

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/12/04/...ne-in-germany/

----------


## xolloth

μολιs γυρισα απο τον Γερμανο που δουλευει σε ενα υποκαταστημα εναs φιλοs μου.
δεν προκειται μου ειπε να το φερουν εφετοs γιατι δεν θα κυκλοφορησει ξεκλειδωτο.
μονον εαν κυκλοφορησει καποτε ξεκλειδωτο εδω,θα το πουλησουν.

----------


## nickolas2005

Ακούγεται κάτι για firmware 1.1.3 λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων στα τηλέφωνα της Γερμανίας..

Αρα το ξεκλείδωμα του 1.1.2 είναι κοντα...

----------


## haHa

> Μεγεια haHa.


Ευχαριστω!!
Εχω κατενθουσιαστει με το κινητο!




> Ακούγεται κάτι για firmware 1.1.3 λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων στα τηλέφωνα της Γερμανίας..
> 
> Αρα το ξεκλείδωμα του 1.1.2 είναι κοντα...


Μακαρι...

----------


## haHa

Ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιος τροπος για να μεταφερω τραγουδια που εχω στο iphone στο pc?

Γιατι το συγχρονισα με αλλον υπολογιστη...

----------


## nickolas2005

> Ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιος τροπος για να μεταφερω τραγουδια που εχω στο iphone στο pc?
> 
> Γιατι το συγχρονισα με αλλον υπολογιστη...


Ψαχνοντας στο google βρήκα.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&c...pc&btnG=Search

http://www.downloadatoz.com/howto/tr...pc-lenogo.html
http://www.dvdtozuneconverter.net/iphone-to-pc.htm
http://itunes-transfer.qarchive.org/

----------


## haHa

Thanx!! Τα ειχα δει και τα εχω κατεβασει ,αλλα δεν ειναι free(και δε βρισκω και να τα "αγορασω")...Kαι σαν demo δεν επιτρεπουν να μεταφερθουν πολλα τραγουδια.. 


 Αυτο το iTunes ολο και περισσοτερο μου σπαει τα νευρα....Ειναι ψιλοαπαισιο.. Δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε πιο περιορισμενος για ενα προιον που αγορασα και τη χρηση μου επιτρεπεται να κανω...


Τωρα προσπαθω με το iPhoneBrowser . Αλλα και παλι δεν βγαινει ακρη.




Εντωμεταξυ εχω μπει στη διαδικασια και μετατρεπω μερικα video ωστε να τα δεχτει το itunes.Για αυτην την δουλεια χρησιμοποιω το Total Video Converter και επιλεγω profile iPhone.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενα αρχειο παρολο που το μετατρεπει κανονικα σε mp4,δεν το κανει import το iTunes με τιποτα.
Το ιδιο συμβαινει και οταν χρησιμοποιησα το PlatoVideo2iPod για το ιδιο αρχειο. 
Με αλλα αρχεια δεν εχω προβλημα.
Σας εχει παρουσιαστει κατι παρομοιο??

----------


## iKoms

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις με ftp?

----------


## nickolas2005

Νεα εκδοση του SMSD για να σβήνεις ένα μήνυμα κάθε φορά. Το interface έχει γίνει σαν του mail, με inbox και sent.  Μπορεις να κανεις forward και μηνύματα.

----------


## haHa

> Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις με ftp?


Thanx!!
Θα το ψαξω,ειμαι νεος ακομα στα κολπα!

----------


## dtoubi

> Τωρα προσπαθω με το iPhoneBrowser . Αλλα και παλι δεν βγαινει ακρη.


Υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα για Mac? Ωστε να μπορώ να μεταφέρω αρχεία (PDF κλπ) στο iPhone?

----------


## DrEthernet

Δες αυτό.

----------


## haHa

> Υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα για Mac? Ωστε να μπορώ να μεταφέρω αρχεία (PDF κλπ) στο iPhone?


Δες το iFuntastic

αλλα δες και απο το κινητο σου στον installer το dropcopy .

----------


## Wolverine

Ένας γνωστός πάει Νέα Υόρκη και σκέπτομαι να του πω να μου φέρει ένα iPhone. Αν τελικά το αποφασίσω δεν πιστεύω να έχω μετά πρόβλημα ε?

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν εχει ξεκλειδώσει η έκδοση που θα σου φέρει... Όλοι περιμένουν το νέο firmware μπας και καταφέρουν να ξεκλειδώσουν την προηγούμενη...

----------


## Wolverine

> Δεν εχει ξεκλειδώσει η έκδοση που θα σου φέρει... Όλοι περιμένουν το νέο firmware μπας και καταφέρουν να ξεκλειδώσουν την προηγούμενη...


 Βασικά μου είπαν για αυτό εδω που φαίνετε να δουλεύει. Αλλά το σκέπτομαι ακόμα.

----------


## haHa

> Βασικά μου είπαν για αυτό εδω που φαίνετε να δουλεύει. Αλλά το σκέπτομαι ακόμα.


Ναι με αυτο δουλευει,αλλα κοστιζει και 100 ευρω περιπου με τα εξοδα αποστολης.

Αν κανεις υπομονη ,λογικα θα το ξεκλειδωσουν το firmware 1.1.2 που θα ερθει το κινητο σου.
Πιθανον να το ξεκλειδωσουν μεσα σε αυτην την εβδομαδα...

Υ.Γ.:Και εγω σε ιδια κατασταση με εσενα ειμαι.Μου εχει ερθει το iPhone αλλα ειναι με firmware 1.1.2 και δεν ξεκλειδωνει...
*


Οσο για το κινητο ,μην στο σκεφτεσαι,παρτο!! Ειναι απλα απιστευτο!*

----------


## B3rny

Χαιρετε

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.Βρηκα το I-phone αλλα με 1.1.2 Firmware.Εχω μπερδευτει λιγο με τα προηγουμενα Posts.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω,αμα μπορω να ξεκλειδωσω την SIM ωστε να μπορω να το χρησημοποιησω σαν τηλεφωνο.
Διαβασα οδηγους για ξεκλειδωμα του 1.1.2,αλλα απο τα Posts που εχετε κανει, γραφετε οτι δεν ξεκλειδωνει.
Μπορει να γινομαι κουραστικος οσο αναφορα την ερωτηση που κανω, γιατι εχει χιλιο υποθει, αλλα πρωτου το αγορασω,θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα μπορω να το χρησημοποιησω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## haHa

Αν ερχεται απο τη μανα του με το 1.1.2 δεν ξεκλειδωνει μεχρι στιγμης.Μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ipod ,αλλα οχι ακομα σαν τηλεφωνο.
Λογικα σε λιγο καιρο θα βγει ξεκλειδωμα.


Οι οδηγοι που βλεπεις για ξεκλειδωμα του 1.12 firmware ειναι για κινητα που δεν ηρθαν με αυτο το firmware απο τη μανα τους,αλλα με προηγουμενο.(πχ 1.1.1)
Αυτα τα κινητα μπορουν να αναβαθμιστουν σε 1.1.2 και να ξεκλειδωθουν.


Αλλα τα κινητα που ερχονται απο τη μανα τους με το 1.1.2 δεν μπορουν ακομα να ξεκλεδωθουν.(παρα μονο με αγορα turbosim που κοστιζει γυρω στα 100 ευρω)

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## B3rny

> Αν ερχεται απο τη μανα του με το 1.1.2 δεν ξεκλειδωνει μεχρι στιγμης.Μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ipod ,αλλα οχι ακομα σαν τηλεφωνο.
> Λογικα σε λιγο καιρο θα βγει ξεκλειδωμα.
> 
> 
> Οι οδηγοι που βλεπεις για ξεκλειδωμα του 1.12 firmware ειναι για κινητα που δεν ηρθαν με αυτο το firmware απο τη μανα τους,αλλα με προηγουμενο.(πχ 1.1.1)
> Αυτα τα κινητα μπορουν να αναβαθμιστουν σε 1.1.2 και να ξεκλειδωθουν.
> 
> 
> Αλλα τα κινητα που ερχονται απο τη μανα τους με το 1.1.2 δεν μπορουν ακομα να ξεκλεδωθουν.(παρα μονο με αγορα turbosim που κοστιζει γυρω στα 100 ευρω)
> ...


 
Εγινες απολυτα κατανοητος.Θα το αγορασω και απλα θα περιμενω μεχρι να βγει το ξεκλειδωμα.
Ευxαριστω για το reply

----------


## haHa

> Εγινες απολυτα κατανοητος.Θα το αγορασω και απλα θα περιμενω μεχρι να βγει το ξεκλειδωμα.
> Ευxαριστω για το reply


Και εγω εχω ενα iPhone με firmware 1.1.2 otb (out of the box - απο τη μανα του) και περιμενω να βγει ξεκλειδωμα...

----------


## nickolas2005

Εμείς που έχουμε τα παλιά τηλέφωνα έχουμε τον παλιό bootloader  για αυτό δεν εχουμε προβλημα ε? Αν κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 1.1.2 ή και αργότερα σε επόμενη εκδοση θα αναβαθμίσω και τον bootloader? Οταν αναβαμίσω δηλ σε 1.1.2 θα έχουμε haHa το "ίδιο" τηλέφωνο?

----------


## haHa

Εσεις εχετε αλλον bootloader και δεν εχετε προβλημα.
Μπορειτε να αναβαθμισετε σε 1.1.2 και να την ξεκλειδωσετε...

----------


## nickolas2005

Mετά την αναβάθμιση λέω. Ο bootloader  μου τι θα είναι?

Αυτός ο αντάπτορας χρειάζεται? Αφαίρεσα το εξάρτημα για την αμερικάνικη παροχη... Τωρα πρεπει να παρω κατι τετοιο?


*Spoiler:*

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτός ο αντάπτορας χρειάζεται? Αφαίρεσα το εξάρτημα για την αμερικάνικη παροχη... Τωρα πρεπει να παρω κατι τετοιο?


Οχι.
Χρειάζεσαι:

Είτε το ευρωπαϊκό βύσμα από το Apple World Travel Kit

είτε έναν τέτοιο πολύ φθηνότερο adapter

----------


## haHa

> Mετά την αναβάθμιση λέω. Ο bootloader  μου τι θα είναι?



Δε ξερω...

Παντως νομιζω οτι ακομα και αν αναβαθμιστεις στην 1.1.2 και την ξεκλειδωσεις μετα θα μπορεις και παλι να αλλαξεις firmware και να πας στο προηγουμενο με τον προηγουμενο bootloader...

----------


## xolloth

παιδια πηρα σημερα το viewty.
μιλαμε για το κινητο.
εχει πανω τα παντα και αμα το δειs απο κοντα ,ειναι πανεμορφο.
το βαζω σαν εναλλακτικη λυση με το iphone γιατι εχει περασει απαρατηρητο.
βεβαια ειναι λιγο δυσευρετο αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο .

----------


## haHa

> Mετά την αναβάθμιση λέω. Ο bootloader  μου τι θα είναι?


Θυμηθηκα τελικως οτι δεν αλλαζει ο bootloader σου με την αναβαθμιση.
Τα μονα που αλλαζουν ειναι το firmware και το baseband firmware..

----------


## nickolas2005

> Οχι.
> Χρειάζεσαι:
> 
> Είτε το ευρωπαϊκό βύσμα από το Apple World Travel Kit
> 
> είτε έναν τέτοιο πολύ φθηνότερο adapter


Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις τελικά τίποτα. Απλώς βγάζεις τον αμερικάνικο αντάπτορα απο τον φορτιστή που έρχεται μαζί με το τηλέφωνο (τραβάς το εξάρτημα και βγαίνει) και μετά με ένα καλώδιο φορτιστή ψηφιακής μηχανής πχ κάνεις την δουλειά σου :Wink:

----------


## B3rny

Βρηκα και αγορασα I-phone με 1.1.1 Firmware και σε καλη αρκετα τιμη απο e-bay,Την Δευτερα 24 Δεκ θα μου το παραδωσει η UPS.Αμα μασκαρευτουν και σαν Αι-Βασιλιδες,θα με κανουν να πιστεψω οτι τελικα υπαρχει !!Santa Claus is bringing my i-phone :ROFL:  :Clap:

----------


## nickolas2005

Aν στο παραδώσει η UPS κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα πληρώσεις τελωνείο... :Wink:

----------


## B3rny

> παιδια πηρα σημερα το viewty.
> μιλαμε για το κινητο.


Καλοριζικο!




> εχει πανω τα παντα και αμα το δειs απο κοντα ,ειναι πανεμορφο.


Οντως, απο τις φωτογραφιες και τη διαφημιση που εχω δει ,ειναι πολυ ομορφο




> βεβαια ειναι λιγο δυσευρετο αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο


http://www.skroutz.gr/s/LG-KU990/30768?keyphrase=viewty

Συμφωνω μαζι σου ,οτι ειναι μια καλη λυση.Επισης ειναι και 3G.Νομιζω οτι το I-Phone δεν ειναι 3G,but who cares :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: B3rny added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> Aν στο παραδώσει η UPS κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα πληρώσεις τελωνείο...


Του ειπα να γραψει οτι ειναι Gift,δηλαδη Δωρο και επισης γραφει οτι η αξια του ειναι γυρω στα 70 ευρω.Αν και παλι δεν περασει,ποσο θα πληρωσω τελωνειο??

----------


## B3rny

Ξερει κανενας αμα η UPS κανει μεταφορτωση σε καποια αλλη χωρα της EE.Nομιζω οτι αμα συμβαινει αυτο δεν πληρωνεις φορους κτλ...επειδη ερχεται απο αλλη Ευρωπαικη χωρα, και επισης αμα το πακετο ζυγιζει πανω απο 2kg.Το πακετο που περιμενω ειναι δηλωμενο σαν 2lb που περιπου ειναι 1kg

----------


## esykas

Εμένα με ups ξεκίνησε από Μέμφης Νέα Υόρκη Παρίση Αθήνα και πληροφορίακα η από Παρίση η από Μόναχο η Αμστερνταμ κάνουν την πρώτη στάση δεν έρχονται απευθείας Αθήνα.

----------


## el_greco

Πάντως εμένα που ήρθε με FedEx από Νέα Υόρκη στην Αθήνα μέσω Φρανκφούρτης, τυλιγμένο (και δηλωμένο) σαν δώρο, με πιάσαν στο τελωνείο και έτρεχα στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα... 110 ευρώ, μαζί με διάφορα ανόητα "πρακτορικά τέλη" και "τέλη αποθήκης" της FedEx... συννενοημένες είναι οι εταιρίες courier και εκτελωνίζουν τα πάντα, για να βγάζουν ένα σωρό λεφτά από τα χαρτιά. Το κράτος ζητάει μόνο το ΦΠΑ και ένα ποσοστό της αξίας του κινητού σαν δασμό (νομίζω 2-2.5%)

----------


## haHa

Χθες παιδια εδειχνα σε εναν φιλο μου μεσα απο το iPhone κατι φωτογραφιες που ηταν σκοτεινες.
*
Παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω με τιποτα μερικες λεπτομερειες.
Το μαυρο χρωμα ηταν ψιλοχαλια.* Στο nokia n70 μου οι ιδιες φωτογραφιες δεν ειχαν προβλημα με το μαυρο...

Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και βρηκα οτι πολυ εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα .*Λεγεται "iphone negative black screen" .
*
Ειναι εντονο οταν κοιτατε την οθονη ευθεια τελειως..Το μαυρο εμφανιζεται σαν αρνητικο....
To προβλημα λεει πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκε στα ipod touch και αρχισε να εμφανιζεται και σε μερικα iphone μετα την μειωση της τιμης του στα $399.
Εδω που λεει και για τα iPhone .



*Το εχετε αυτο το προβλημα και εσεις?*  

3 στα 3 iPhone που εχω δει το εχουν. (το δικο μου και 2 φιλων,ολα αγορασμενα μεσα Νοεμβριου και ειναι 1.1.2 ΟTΒ )

Εδω παραδειγματα:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=355803
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthre...=355803&page=2
http://www.apple-touch.com/ipod-touc...ffect-1534.php (εχει και video οπου φαινεται η διαφορα.Το προβληματικο ειναι ενα ipod touch,ενω το καλο ειναι ενα iphone)
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/10/0...ghtness-issue/


*
Μπειτε στην σελιδα αυτην:

http://appleservedup.com/

και καντε το τεστ για το faulty rendering of blacks.*
Ιδιαιτερα εντονο ειναι στην φωτογραφια του Jay-Z The Black Album οταν το κοιτατε την οθονη ευθεια.

ή πηγαινετe εδω:

http://techmind.org/lcd/greyscale.html

και παρατηρηστε αν το πρωτο(πιο αριστερο) μαυρο χρωμα-κουτακι ειναι πιο φωτεινο-γκρι απο το διπλανο του.
Στον υπολογιστη σας λογικα θα φαινεται κανονικα,οπου το πιο αριστερο μαυρο ειναι πραγματι και το πιο σκουρο μαυρο.

Τελος ,καλωντας τον αριθμο 3001#12345#* μετα πηγαινοντας στο Versions, μπορειτε να δειτε το LCD Panel ID.Εμενα ειναι 7455232.

Κατα τα αλλα η οθονη ειναι εξαιρετικη,με τρομερη αναλυση και ωραια χρωματα.Αλλα το μαυρο χρωμα της ειναι χαλια.Φωτογραφιες και video σκουρα χανουν καθε λεπτομερεια.... 
Κριμα,ειδικα για τα video.....

----------


## xolloth

γιαυτο σαa λεω για βιντεο ενα ειναι το κινητο,VIEWTY.

----------


## RyDeR

> γιαυτο σαa λεω για βιντεο ενα ειναι το κινητο,VIEWTY.


Να είχε wi-fi...  :Crying:

----------


## xolloth

παντωs παιδια επειδη το πηρα πριν λιγεs μερεs,ειναι φανταστικο κινητο και μπραβο στην LG.

----------


## haHa

> παντωs παιδια επειδη το πηρα πριν λιγεs μερεs,ειναι φανταστικο κινητο και μπραβο στην LG.


Με γεια!
Και εγω που διαβασα ενα review το εκθειαζει.

Το iphone εχει αλλα προτερηματα..

----------


## ownagE_

Ψαχνομαι κι εγω για iPhone 8gb.
Τι λετε, μπορω να βρω με 400€ (συμπεριλαμβανονται μεταφορικα  :Razz: ) απο eBay τιποτα?
Μου φαινεται πολυ καλυτερο απο το Viewty της LG  :Embarassed:

----------


## haHa

Με γυρω στα 420 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα θα βρεις σιγουρα....

Απλα για λιγο καιρο δε θα παιρνει τηλεφωνα.Δεν εχει ξεκλειδωσει η τελευταια εκδοση οποτε πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη...

----------


## ownagE_

:Thinking: 

Το θεμα ειναι.. θα ξεκλειδωσει ποτε ή θα μεινω με το.. iPhone στο χερι?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos added 2 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........

Ασε που δεν εχω παρει ποτε στο παρελθον απο eBay  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Η λογικη λεει οτι θα ξεκλειδωσει.

Αλλα ακομα και αν δεν ξεκλειδωσει μεσω software,μπορεις ακομα και τωρα με περιπου 90 ευρω να αγορασεις ηελκτρονικο κυκλωματακι που μπαινει μαζι με τη sim σου και λειτουργει κανονικα το κινητο.TurboSIM λεγεται.


Ουτε εγω ειχα παρει τιποτα απο ebay,το πρωτο πραγμα που πηρα ηταν.
Πιστωτικη χρειαζεσαι και να φτιαξεις ενα λογαριασμο στο paypal για ασφαλεια δικια σου.

----------


## RyDeR

> Η λογικη λεει οτι θα ξεκλειδωσει.
> 
> Αλλα ακομα και αν δεν ξεκλειδωσει μεσω software,μπορεις ακομα και τωρα με περιπου 90 ευρω να αγορασεις ηελκτρονικο κυκλωματακι που μπαινει μαζι με τη sim σου και λειτουργει κανονικα το κινητο.TurboSIM λεγεται.
> 
> 
> Ουτε εγω ειχα παρει τιποτα απο ebay,το πρωτο πραγμα που πηρα ηταν.
> Πιστωτικη χρειαζεσαι και να φτιαξεις ενα λογαριασμο στο paypal για ασφαλεια δικια σου.


Επειδή το παλεύω καιρό...


Στο θέμα της εγγύησης τι γίνεται; Με το turbosim πιστεύω οτι συνεχίζει να ισχύει, έτσι;

Το θέλω! Μετά το iPod, επιβάλλεται και ένα iPhone.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 59 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........

Και κάτι άλλο... το WiFi του παίζει με όλα τα δίκτυα, ακόμη και όταν το κινητό είναι "κλειδωμένο";  :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

Οι περιορισμοι (κλειδωματα) που λενε καποιοι οτι εχει, ποιοι ειναι ?
Ή μηπως δεν υπαρχουν και εχω μπερδεφτει?  :Razz: 

Επισης οταν αγορασω απο eBay ισχυει η ισοτιμια USD <-> EUR κανονικα ετσι ?
Συγγνωμη αν ρωταω βλακιες απλα ειμαι newb σ'αυτα  :Embarassed:   :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Στο θέμα της εγγύησης τι γίνεται; Με το turbosim πιστεύω οτι συνεχίζει να ισχύει, έτσι;


Ναι θεωρητικα συνεχιζει.





> ........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 59 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο... το WiFi του παίζει με όλα τα δίκτυα, ακόμη και όταν το κινητό είναι "κλειδωμένο";


Ναι παιζει μια χαρα ακομα και οταν ειναι κλειδωμενο.




> Οι περιορισμοι (κλειδωματα) που λενε καποιοι οτι εχει, ποιοι ειναι ?
> Ή μηπως δεν υπαρχουν και εχω μπερδεφτει? 
> 
> Επισης οταν αγορασω απο eBay ισχυει η ισοτιμια USD <-> EUR κανονικα ετσι ?


Το βασικοτερο κλειδωμα ειναι οτι δεν παιζει με αλλη καρτα sim παρα μονο απο την χωρα που το αγορασες.(για να σε υποχρεωσουν να κανεις συμβολαιο)
Αυτο το κλειδωμα στις προηγουμενες εκδοσεις firmware το ειχαν σπασει,στην τελευταια οχι ακομα και ετσι δεν μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνα.


Τελος ,και το bluetooth ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο κλειδωμενο,μιας και δεν μπορεις να στειλεις ή να λαβεις κανενα αρχειο(ουτε μια απλη φωτογραφια).
Το μονο που κανει το bluetooth ειναι ναι συνδεεται με bluetooth ακουστικα. (απαραδεκτη τακτικη, φανταζομαι το κανει για να μην ανταλλασουν οι χρηστες μουσικη και χανει λεφτα απο το iTunes)

----------


## B3rny

Μου ηρθε και εμενα οπως σας ειχα προαναφερει.Πηγα και το πηρα στις 24/12 απο το Αεροδρομιο και απλα ειναι απιστευτο :Smile: Εχω λυσαξει να το περιεργαζομαι!
Τελικα πληρωσα 87 ευρω στο Τελωνειο....παλι καλα που ειναι τοσα...
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα μπορουσα να ανεβασω emulators και roms.Αμα ειναι εναντια στους κανονες του Forum,θα εκτιμουσα πολυ αμα καποιος θα μπορουσε να μου στειλει ενα pm με καποιοα Sites.
Ευχαριστω και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους.

----------


## ownagE_

> Το βασικοτερο κλειδωμα ειναι οτι δεν παιζει με αλλη καρτα sim παρα μονο απο την χωρα που το αγορασες.(για να σε υποχρεωσουν να κανεις συμβολαιο)
> Αυτο το κλειδωμα στις προηγουμενες εκδοσεις firmware το ειχαν σπασει,στην τελευταια οχι ακομα και ετσι δεν μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνα.


Ενταξει αυτο το ηξερα  :Razz: 




> Τελος ,και το bluetooth ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο κλειδωμενο,μιας και δεν μπορεις να στειλεις ή να λαβεις κανενα αρχειο(ουτε μια απλη φωτογραφια).
> Το μονο που κανει το bluetooth ειναι ναι συνδεεται με bluetooth ακουστικα. (απαραδεκτη τακτικη, φανταζομαι το κανει για να μην ανταλλασουν οι χρηστες μουσικη και χανει λεφτα απο το iTunes)


 :Shocked:   :Stunned: 
(Δεν θα το σπασουν κι αυτο καποτε?  :Twisted Evil: )
Δηλαδη οτι του περνας του το περνας μεσω USB ?

@B3rny 

Με 'γειααα  :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

> Τελος ,και το bluetooth ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο κλειδωμενο,μιας και δεν μπορεις να στειλεις ή να λαβεις κανενα αρχειο(ουτε μια απλη φωτογραφια).
> Το μονο που κανει το bluetooth ειναι ναι συνδεεται με bluetooth ακουστικα. (απαραδεκτη τακτικη, φανταζομαι το κανει για να μην ανταλλασουν οι χρηστες μουσικη και χανει λεφτα απο το iTunes)


 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Καλά κάνει και το πουλάει η Apple....

Mάλλον θα πάω για viewty ή για N95.

----------


## ownagE_

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο.
Εχω συγγενεις στη Γερμανια.

http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/

Μπορω να τους πω να το παρουν απο την T-Mobile με 399€ οπως λεει ΧΩΡΙΣ συμβολαιο?
Δεν ξερω και Γερμανικα για να δω τι παιζει  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Μπορεις νομιζω και απο Γερμανια να το παρεις με 399 ευρω ,αλλα και παλι θα ειναι κλειδωμενο.
Στο ατομο που θα παει να το παρει θα του πουν οτι ειναι με υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο 2 χρονων.(που ισχυει σαν προταση αφου αλλιως ειναι κλειδωμενο)

Ομως το ατομο που θα στειλεις,θα αψηφησει τα λεγομενα του πωλητη και θα το παρει.Το συμβολαιο ενεργοποιειται απο το σπιτι και ετσι μπορεις να μην το κανεις.Απλα θα ειναι κλειδωμενο το κινητο.

----------


## ownagE_

Oκ θα το ψαξω.

Btw, διαβαζα στο myphone οτι ειμαστε κοντα στο ξεκλειδωμα της 1.1.2  :Razz: 
Δηλαδη το ξεκλειδωσαν το 1.1.2 BL4.6 νομιζω απλα τωρα ετοιμαζουν το τελικο software.

----------


## RyDeR

> Μπορεις νομιζω και απο Γερμανια να το παρεις με 399 ευρω ,αλλα και παλι θα ειναι κλειδωμενο.
> Στο ατομο που θα παει να το παρει θα του πουν οτι ειναι με υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο 2 χρονων.(που ισχυει σαν προταση αφου αλλιως ειναι κλειδωμενο)
> 
> Ομως το ατομο που θα στειλεις,θα αψηφησει τα λεγομενα του πωλητη και θα το παρει.Το συμβολαιο ενεργοποιειται απο το σπιτι και ετσι μπορεις να μην το κανεις.Απλα θα ειναι κλειδωμενο το κινητο.


Καλό αυτό.

Επειδή έχω και 'γω ένα ξάδερφο στην Σουηδία... Πουλάει καμία εταιρία το iPhone εκεί;  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Oκ θα το ψαξω.
> 
> Btw, διαβαζα στο myphone οτι ειμαστε κοντα στο ξεκλειδωμα της 1.1.2 
> Δηλαδη το ξεκλειδωσαν το 1.1.2 BL4.6 νομιζω απλα τωρα ετοιμαζουν το τελικο software.



Μαλλον η ειδηση αποδειχθηκε ψευτικη....(ενας Κινεζος ελεγε οτι το ξεκλειδωσε,αλλα τελικως τιποτα)




> Καλό αυτό.
> 
> Επειδή έχω και 'γω ένα ξάδερφο στην Σουηδία... Πουλάει καμία εταιρία το iPhone εκεί;


Σε Ευρωπη πωλειται επισημα σε Αγγλια,Γαλλια (στη Γαλλια πωλειται και ξεκλειδωτο επισημα-με εγγυηση εναντι 749 ευρω) και Γερμανια.

----------


## ownagE_

Εξοπλιστηκα (custom title, avatar, signature) και ψαχνομαι τωρα με το eBay (μαλλον εκει θα καταληξω)  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Εδω εισαι:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEALED-NEW-IN-...QQcmdZViewItem

Απο τις πιο αξιοπιστες πωλητριες.
Εγω απο αυτην το πηρα και εγγυαται να πληρωσει αυτη το τελωνειο αν γινει καμμια στραβη και σου βαλουν φορο (που δε θα γινει)

Εχουν παρει πανω απο 10 ατομα απο αυτην απο το myphone.gr
Καλυτερα δες εκει πληροφοριες....

----------


## tsopanos

haHa

ποιό firmware έχει η συσκευούλα; Άκουσα ότι το 1.1.2 δεν έχει σπάσει ακόμη.

----------


## ownagE_

Σ'ευχαριστω haHa.
Θα κανονισω τωρα με το PayPal τι θα κανω και αν το παρω τελικα απο eBay θα το παρω απο κει.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> haHa
> 
> ποιό firmware έχει η συσκευούλα; Άκουσα ότι το 1.1.2 δεν έχει σπάσει ακόμη.


Ειχε το firmware  1.1.2 που πραγματι δεν εχει σπασει... (βεβαια μπορεις ακομα και τωρα με περιπου 90 ευρω να αγορασεις ηλεκτρονικο κυκλωματακι που μπαινει μαζι με τη sim σου και λειτουργει κανονικα το κινητο.TurboSIM λεγεται.)

Απο την συγκεκριμενη πωλητρια μπορειτε να ζητησετε να σας στειλει καποιο με firmware 1.1.1(που ξεκλειδωνει),το οποιο ομως θα σας το χρεωσει κανα 70ευρω παραπανω....

----------


## iKoms

Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να βλέπετε καθημερινά τις εκελίξεις για το ξεκλέιδωμα του iphone.

http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dgzw9xs_0gfhxns

----------


## kadronarxis

Ωραίο link Hellasat.
haha, ωραίο το link για το iphone.

----------


## ownagE_

haHa με ΕΛΤΑ θα μου ερθει αν το παρω απο τη συγκεκριμενη πωλητρια?

----------


## haHa

> haHa με ΕΛΤΑ θα μου ερθει αν το παρω απο τη συγκεκριμενη πωλητρια?



Απο Αμερικη θα ερθει με την usps (τα αμερικανικα ελτα) και την Ελλαδα θα φθασει στα Ελτα που θα στο φερουν.

----------


## ownagE_

Το πηρα λοιπον απο τη ste_nela.
Στο PayPal λεει completed αρα δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα αλλο. Σωστα?

Θα επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να μου δωσει κωδικους αποστολης κλπ. ?

----------


## RyDeR

> Το πηρα λοιπον απο τη ste_nela.
> Στο PayPal λεει completed αρα δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα αλλο. Σωστα?
> 
> Θα επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να μου δωσει κωδικους αποστολης κλπ. ?


Άντε με 'γειές...  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Το πηρα λοιπον απο τη ste_nela.
> Στο PayPal λεει completed αρα δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτα αλλο. Σωστα?
> 
> Θα επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να μου δωσει κωδικους αποστολης κλπ. ?



Με γεια!

Ναι θα επικοινωνησει αυτη μαζι σου.

Υπομονη λιγο γιατι ειναι γιορτες τωρα και δεν δουλευουν καθε μερα τα ελτα εκει(usps) .

Εκτιμηση μου οτι θα το εχεις στις 7-8 Ιανουαριου.

----------


## ownagE_

Με σκοτωνεις  :Razz: 
Αλλα μεχρι τοτε ισως εχουμε και 1.1.3 ή/και 1.1.2 unlocked.
Υπομονη  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Μου εστειλε μηνυματακι και μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να το στειλει σημερα, αλλιως τη Δευτερα ΑΝ ειναι ανοιχτα, αλλιως Τεταρτη σιγουρα.

Περιμενουμε λοιπον  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Μου εστειλε μηνυματακι και μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να το στειλει σημερα, αλλιως τη Δευτερα ΑΝ ειναι ανοιχτα, αλλιως Τεταρτη σιγουρα.
> 
> Περιμενουμε λοιπον


Αν στο στειλει σημερα ή Δευτερα πιθανον να το εχεις Παρασκευη..

----------


## tanosgr

Μου το εφερε ενας φιλος προχθες απο Αμερικη.
Ημουν τυχερος γιατι ηταν 1.1.1, το ξεκλειδωσα, το δουλευω με vodafone, εβαλα και τα ελληνικα μενου, που δυστυχως θα απενεργοποιηθουν 13.01.2008.

----------


## ownagE_

Γιατι θα απενεργοποιηθουν?

Διαβασα καπου οτι κυκλοφορησε η πρωτη public εκδοση ενος PSX emulator για iPhone.
Καλη φαση!

Ακομα να μου το στειλει η ste_nela παντως, οποτε το βλεπω για αυριο αν ειναι ανοιχτα, αλλιως Τεταρτη  :Sad:   :Razz:

----------


## B3rny

> Διαβασα καπου οτι κυκλοφορησε η πρωτη public εκδοση ενος PSX emulator για iPhone.
> Καλη φαση!


Ξερει κανεις πως περναμε  emulators καιi Roms στο iPhone.Εχω μπερδευτει αρκετα.Ψαχνω για NES Emualtor.Eχω βρει καποια αρθρα,αλλα δυσκολευομαι στην κατανοηση οσο αναφορα την εγκατασταση.
Συγκεκριμενα απο εδω 

```
http://code.google.com/p/iphonenes/
```

----------


## ownagE_

@B3rny
Αν αναφερεσαι σ'εμενα περιμενε 1 βδομαδα να το παρω και θα σου πω  :Razz: 
Και κατι αλλο.
Το δικο σου iPhone εχει "negative black screen" bug?

----------


## B3rny

> @B3rny
> Το δικο σου iPhone εχει "negative black screen" bug?


Απο οτι εχω τεσταρει δεν εχει,αλλα απο οτι εχω διαβασει τα 7R7 & 7S7 αντιμετωπιζουν αυτο προβλημα.
Εδω μπορεις να κανεις ενα τεστ το I-phone σου,οταν με το καλο το παραλαβεις,για να δεις.
http://appleservedup.com/

Τεσταρει "negative black screen" και "dead pixels "Το δικο μου νομιζω οτι ειναι ***29, αλλα δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## ownagE_

Σ'ευχαριστω.
Ελπιζω να μην εχω κι εγω τετοια προβληματα  :Smile:

----------


## B3rny

Νομιζω οτι τα "προβληματικα" ειναι εβδομαδας 36/37 & 40 or 41,παντα σε 7R7 & 7S7

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι ξερω.
Ελπιζω να εχω νεωτερη "παρτιδα"  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Νομιζω οτι τα "προβληματικα" ειναι εβδομαδας 36/37 & 40 or 41,παντα σε 7R7 & 7S7


Παντως εγω εχω ενα εβδομαδας 45 και 2 εβδομαδας 47 και εχουν και αυτα το προβλημα.

Απλα οχι τοσο εντονο οσο δειχνουν καποιες φωτογραφιες..

----------


## B3rny

Updated:
36/37/40/41/45/47, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει "negative black screen"

Αμα καποιος αλλος εχει καποιας αλλης εβδομαδας και εχει καποιο παρομοιο προβλημα ή δεν εχει,ας το δηλωσει.

----------


## ownagE_

Αμαν  :Razz: 
Ελπιζω το δικο μου να ειναι week 50  :Neutral:

----------


## nickolas2005

Εγω δεν το ψάχνω... Εχει δεν έχει, έτσι και αλλιως δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα... :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: nickolas2005 added 13 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........

Εχω περάσει κάποια τραγούδια γύρω στα 4gb αλλα εχω 2 προβλήματα. Εναν δίσκο δεν τον παίζει καθόλου και σε κάποια αλλα παίζει αλλα τραγούδια και όχι αυτα που λένε οι τίτλοι... Φαντάζομαι κάτι δεν εγινε καλά με τον συγχρονισμό ε? Δυστηχώς δεν έχω μαζί μου το μακ μου για να ξανακάνω τώρα νέο συγχρονισμό..

----------


## haHa

> Εγω δεν το ψάχνω... Εχει δεν έχει, έτσι και αλλιως δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα...


Προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση οτι τα πιο πολλα iPhone μετα τον Οκτωβρη εχουν προβλημα με την οθονη τους και την απεικονηση του μαυρου χρωματος.


Ειδα αλλο ενα σημερα ενος φιλου(ολοκαινουριο με 1.12otb) και παλι εχει προβλημα. Δηλαδη εγω εχω δει 4 και τα 4 ειχαν προβλημα με το μαυρο.


Ακομα και αν βαριεστε να πατε στην σελιδα αυτη:
http://appleservedup.com/jayz.html
(δεν χρειαζεται να τρεξετε καποιο προγραμμα) 

για να δειτε τις εκει φωτογραφιες,φανταζομαι θα το εχετε παρατηρησει σε δικες σας φωτογραφιες ή video οτι οταν ειναι σκοτεινες ή μαυρες ,τοτε δεν φαινονται λεπτομερειες και το μαυρο φαινεται σαν αρνητικο "negative" .

Αυτα που εχω δει εγω εχουν αυτο το προβλημα,αλλα οχι τοσο ενονο οσο φαινεται εδω:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=355803

----------


## ownagE_

Επανερχομαι για να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την USPS απλα πληροφοριακα.

Μου ειπε οτι το εστειλε (Δευτερα 31/12) και μου εδωσε τον κωδικο αποστολης.
Ωραιααα.
Τον βαζω στο USPS.com και γραφει το παρακατω:



> Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
> 
> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on December 31, 2007 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


Ολα ειναι ενταξει ?  :Razz: 
Γιατι εγω καταλαβαινω οτι η USPS δεν το εχει παραλαβει ακομα.
Τελος παντων, καλη χρονια να 'χουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## haHa

> Επανερχομαι για να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την USPS απλα πληροφοριακα.
> 
> Μου ειπε οτι το εστειλε (Δευτερα 31/12) και μου εδωσε τον κωδικο αποστολης.
> Ωραιααα.
> Τον βαζω στο USPS.com και γραφει το παρακατω:
> 
> 
> Ολα ειναι ενταξει ? 
> Γιατι εγω καταλαβαινω οτι η USPS δεν το εχει παραλαβει ακομα.
> Τελος παντων, καλη χρονια να 'χουμε


Ναι ολα ενταξει ειναι. Και εμενα ετσι ηταν.

----------


## ownagE_

Ok, δικιο εχεις.




> Status: Processed
> 
> Your item was processed and left our OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73195 facility on December 31, 2007. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


Καλα παμε  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

"Νέο baseband στην v1.1.3! Ελπίδες για unlock της OTB v1.1.2 σύντομα…"

----------


## haHa

> "Νέο baseband στην v1.1.3! Ελπίδες για unlock της OTB v1.1.2 σύντομα…"


Αντε σιγα-σιγα!!

----------


## RyDeR

@Sweden πότε βγαίνει (αν βγεί...);

Να επιστρατεύσω τον ξάδερφο...  :Twisted Evil: 


Tελικά δεν γίνεται να αντισταθείς σε αυτό το μηχάνημα, το έβρισα/καταράστηκα... πάλι σε αυτό γυρνάω.  :Laughing:

----------


## anamis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους. Βρίσκομαι στην Νέα Υόρκη και χρειάζομαι τη συμβουλή σας. Θέλω να πάρω ένα iphone αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί ούτε ένα μαγαζί να το πουλάει ξεκλείδωτο. Αναρωτιέμαι αν πάρω ένα κλειδωμένο από ένα apple store θα μπορέσω είτε μόνος μου είτε με βοήθεια να το ξεκλειδώσω? Υπάρχει ένα σχετικό video στο youtube πολύ αναλυτικό, αλλά έχω τις αμφιβολίες - φοβίες μου. Γενικότερα τι προβλήματα μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω? Πρέπει να προσέξω να έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό πάνω (1.1.1 ή 1.1.2)? Δεδομένου ότι θα σκάσω 400 δολαριάκια θα εκτιμούσα πολύ αν με συμβουλεύατε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## haHa

Ξεκλειδωτο δε θα το βρεις.
Αλλα αν το παρεις κλειδωμενο (δε χρειαζεται να κανεις συμβολαιο ασχετα αν οι πωλητες λενε το αντιθετο) η λογικη λεει οτι σε 2-3 εβδομαδες θα εχει βγει και το ξεκλειδωμα και για τα καινουρια τηλεφωνα που εχουν το firmware 1.1.2.

Οσα εχουν την 1.1.1 ξεκλειδωνουν αμεσαα σε 5 λεπτα. Αλλα τωρα πια εχουν τελειωσει απο τα μαγαζια και δεν πωλουνται...

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να το παρεις,αλλωστε 270 δεν ειναι και παρα πολλα για ενα κινητο.Σε λιγες εβδομαδες θα μπορεις να το ξεκλειδωσεις.Η διαδικασια να ξερεις οτι ποτε δεν ειναι δυσκολη και υπαρχουν αναλυτικοτατοι οδηγοι για να σε βοηθησουν.

----------


## ownagE_

> Detailed Results:
> 
> Bullet 	International Dispatch, January 02, 2008, 8:40 am, O'HARE APT/CHICAGO
> Bullet 	Processed, January 02, 2008, 8:39 am, CHICAGO, IL 60666
> Bullet 	Processed, December 31, 2007, 5:18 pm, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73195
> Bullet 	Electronic Shipping Info Received, December 31, 2007


Λετε να προλαβει μεχρι την Παρασκευη?  :Razz:

----------


## iKoms

κοίταξε τι γράφει στο status των ελτά γιατί ίσως να το έχεις σήμερα!

----------


## ownagE_

:Thinking: 
Οχι και σημερα βρε.  :Razz: 

Τι ακριβως σημαινουν τα παρακατω;

----------


## ownagE_

> 31/12/2007 14:23:00   	IPS  	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ  	  	
> 02/01/2008 14:34:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ	
> 04/01/2008 19:34:00 	IPS 	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
> 04/01/2008 19:35:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ


Δευτερα-Τριτη να το περιμενω?  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Να ανησυχω για το τελωνειο ή οχι?
Μην αρχισουν τωρα τις στραβες  :Razz:  ]

........Auto merged post: Theos added 96 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

Ακυρο
Περασε σημερα  :Very Happy: 




> 31/12/2007 14:23:00   	IPS  	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ  	  	
> 02/01/2008 14:34:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ
> 04/01/2008 19:34:00 	IPS 	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
> 04/01/2008 19:35:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ 		
> 05/01/2008 10:05:00 	IPS 	ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΊΟ

----------


## haHa

Ε λογικα Δευτερα θα το εχεις! Οπως ειχαμε πει!

----------


## ababapanos

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEALED-NEW-IN-...QQcmdZViewItem

αυτη η πωλητρια ειναι σιγουρα αξιοπηστη? Αν ειναι αμερικη , τοτε γιατη η τιμη ειναι σε λιρες? σιγουρα δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα με το τελωνειο? η θα πρεπει να τις στειλω εγω κανα email για να μου το βεβαιωσει η ιδια?

----------


## haHa

Ειναι αξιοπιστη ,εχουν παρει πολλα ατομα απο Ελλαδα απο αυτην(και εγω).
Δε θα εχεις προβλημα με το τελωνειο.
Φυσικα της στελνεις ενα μηνυμα για να το μαρκαρει ως gift , αν και θα το κανει ετσι και αλλιως.

----------


## ownagE_

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEALED-NEW-IN-...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> αυτη η πωλητρια ειναι σιγουρα αξιοπηστη? Αν ειναι αμερικη , τοτε γιατη η τιμη ειναι σε λιρες? σιγουρα δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα με το τελωνειο? η θα πρεπει να τις στειλω εγω κανα email για να μου το βεβαιωσει η ιδια?



Φιλε αυριο-μεθαυριο παραλαμβανω κι εγω το iPhone μου απο την συγκεκριμενη πωλητρια.
Χθες περασε απο τελωνειο - χωρις να της εχω πει οτιδηποτε, oπως για παραδειγμα να το στειλει ως δωρο (mark as gift) - οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ανησυχεις.

Αντε ρε παιδια, αργει το sim unlock της 1.1.2OTB  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos added 43 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........

Για να ετοιμαζομαι κι εγω σιγα-σιγα, δωστε κανα link για να το κανω jailbreak.
Εχω δει πολλα αλλα πειτε μου κι εσεις ποιον οδηγο ακολουθησατε.
Παντως φαινεται μεγαλη η ολη διαδικασια  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos added 37 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........




> 31/12/2007 14:23:00   	IPS  	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ  	  	
> 02/01/2008 14:34:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ
> 04/01/2008 19:34:00 	IPS 	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
> 04/01/2008 19:35:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ 		
> 05/01/2008 10:05:00 	IPS 	ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΊΟ 		
> 06/01/2008 07:11:00 	ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ Κ.Δ.Τ. 	ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ


 :Thinking:  
Ολα καλα φαινονται, σωστα?



Off Topic


		Δουλευουν και σημερα?  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> .
> 
> Για να ετοιμαζομαι κι εγω σιγα-σιγα, δωστε κανα link για να το κανω jailbrake.
> Εχω δει πολλα αλλα πειτε μου κι εσεις ποιον οδηγο ακολουθησατε.
> Παντως φαινεται μεγαλη η ολη διαδικασια


Η διαδικασια ειναι απλη.Αν εχεις κατεβασει τα απαραιτητα θα σου παρει ενα δεκαλεπτο.
Eδω ενας πολυ ευκολος και κατανοητος οδηγος:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=461







> .
>  
> Ολα καλα φαινονται, σωστα?


Ναι ολα σωστα!

----------


## ownagE_

haHa μπορεις να μου δωσεις τον οδηγο που ακολουθησες εσυ?
Σ'εναν που διαβασα εγω ελεγε και για WiFi, ειναι απαραιτητο?

----------


## haHa

> haHa μπορεις να μου δωσεις τον οδηγο που ακολουθησες εσυ?
> Σ'εναν που διαβασα εγω ελεγε και για WiFi, ειναι απαραιτητο?


Ναι ,χρειαζεται να εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ για κανεις jailbreak .

Αν δεν εχεις ,πηγαινε σε μια καφετερια...(αφου του εχεις κανει τα πρωτα βηματα σπιτι σου και του εχεις περασει το 1.1.1)
Εγω ακολουθησα αυτον τον οδηγο:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=461

Επιγραμματικα:
- Update iTunes to get the latest version.
- Download iBrickr 0.91 from: here or here
- Download iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 from: here


Συνδεουμε το κινητο με το pc ,το βαζουμε σε recovery mode (πατωντας home και power button ταυτοχρονα,αναλυτικες οδηγιες στον οδηγο που εδωσα),του παιρναμε το 1.1.1 firmware,κλεινουμε το itunes ,τρεχουμε το ibrick για να βγαλουμε το iPhone απο το recovery mode.


Μετα παμε σε καφετερια που εχει wifi (τωρα πια δεν χρειαζομαστε υπολογιστη) και κανουμε τα υπολοιπα βηματα  για να κανουμε jailbreak το κινητο.
Upgrade σε 1.1.2 δε χρειαζεται να κανετε,δεν προσφερει τιποτα παραπανω,τσαμπα κοπος.

----------


## ownagE_

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ.
Εχω WiFi router απλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Κανε αυτα για να εισαι ετοιμος οταν θα ερθει:





> Επιγραμματικα:
> - Update iTunes to get the latest version.
> - Download iBrickr 0.91 from: here or here
> - Download iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 from: here

----------


## ownagE_

OMG, 152mB firmware?  :Worthy: 
Απιστευτα μεγαλο.



Off Topic


		Παντως μου φαινεται παραξενο που δουλευει το tracking των ΕΛΤΑ και μαλιστα ανανεωνεται γρηγοροτερα απο το αντιστοιχο της USPS  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Off Topic


		Λογικο ειναι οταν ερθει Ελλαδα να ανανωνεται πιο γρηγορα το tracking των ΕΛΤΑ,αφου αυτοι εχουν το κινητο.
Το tracking της USPS ανανεωνεται αφου παρουν πληροφοριες απο τα ΕΛΤΑ

----------


## ababapanos

οκ θα το παρω απο αυτην, αν βγαζω σωστα την μετατροπη απο λιρες σε ευρω θα μου παει 370 ευρω?

και τα μεταφορικα ποσα ειναι για ελλαδα?

το στελνει με εναν στανταρ τροπο?  απλα φοβαμαι γιατι ακουω οτι οι ταχυδρομοι τα αφινουν εξω απο την πορτα, δηλαδη δεν ερχοντε συστημενα τα δεματα

----------


## ownagE_

> οκ θα το παρω απο αυτην, αν βγαζω σωστα την μετατροπη απο λιρες σε ευρω θα μου παει 370 ευρω?


Εγω τα εβγαζα ~417 με τα μεταφορικα αλλα μου χρεωσαν 424.
Δεν ξερω καθε ποτε ανανεωνεται η ισοτιμια τους  :Razz: 




> και τα μεταφορικα ποσα ειναι για ελλαδα?


Κατω κατω επιλεγεις χωρα και σου λεει.
Νομιζω 24.99GBP ηταν.
Check-αρε το.




> το στελνει με εναν στανταρ τροπο?  απλα φοβαμαι γιατι ακουω οτι οι ταχυδρομοι τα αφινουν εξω απο την πορτα, δηλαδη δεν ερχοντε συστημενα τα δεματα


Το στελνει με USPS express (αμερικανικο ταχυδρομειο) και σ'εσενα θα φτασει με ΕΛΤΑ.
Αυτο που λες για τον ταχυδρομο το φοβαμαι κι εγω.

----------


## ariadgr

Το δέμα που στέλνει, αφού έχει tracking number, είναι συστημένο και χρειάζεται υπογραφή.

----------


## haHa

> Εγω τα εβγαζα ~417 με τα μεταφορικα αλλα μου χρεωσαν 424.
> Δεν ξερω καθε ποτε ανανεωνεται η ισοτιμια τους


Και εγω παρομοιο "προβλημα" ειχα ..

Περιεργες ισοτιμιες εχουν...

----------


## ababapanos

αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν αξιζει το ανχος και η αγωνια να το φερεις απο αμερικη στα 430 ευρω, οταν το βρισκεις απο εδω 500 χερι με χερι

----------


## haHa

Δεν εχει παντως ιδιαιτερη αγωνια. Αν παει κατι στραβα,παιρνεις τα χρηματα σου πισω..
Και το παιρνεις και στανταρ σφραγισμενο...

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν ηρθε σημερα  :Thumb down: 




> 31/12/2007 14:23:00   	IPS  	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ  	  	
> 02/01/2008 14:34:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ	
> 04/01/2008 19:34:00 	IPS 	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ 		
> 04/01/2008 19:35:00 	IPS 	ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ 		
> 05/01/2008 10:05:00 	IPS 	ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΊΟ 		
> 06/01/2008 07:11:00 	ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ Κ.Δ.Τ. 	ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ 
> 06/01/2008 22:44:00 	Κ.ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ 	ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ 
> 06/01/2008 23:51:00 	Κ.ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ 	ΕΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ


Γιατι στο προτελευταιο λεει ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ?
 :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Theos added 66 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........

Ενημερωθηκε και η USPS




> Detailed Results:
> 
> Bullet 	Out of Foreign Customs, January 05, 2008, 10:05 am, GREECE
> Bullet 	Into Foreign Customs, January 04, 2008, 7:35 pm, GREECE
> Bullet 	Arrived Abroad, January 04, 2008, 7:34 pm, GREECE
> Bullet 	International Dispatch, January 02, 2008, 8:40 am, O'HARE APT/CHICAGO
> Bullet 	Processed, January 02, 2008, 8:39 am, CHICAGO, IL 60666
> Bullet 	Processed, December 31, 2007, 5:18 pm, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73195
> Bullet 	Electronic Shipping Info Received, December 31, 2007

----------


## haHa

Παρε τηλεφωνο εσυ τα Ελτα και πηγαινε παρτο εσυ...

----------


## ownagE_

Να παω στο Ηρακλειο να το παρω?  :Razz: 
Θα περιμενω μεχρι αυριο και μετα θα επικοινωνησω.

----------


## B3rny

Παιδες θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αμα καποιος απο εσας εχει το Apple bluetooth.Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αμα ολα τα bluetooth's ειναι συμβατα με το Iphone.Εχετε καποιο ιδιαιτερο να μου προτεινετε?
Και τωρα μια χαζη ερωτηση.Το bluetooth αφορα μονο της κλiσεις ή μπορω να το χρησημοποιησω και για να ακουω μουσικη μεσω του Iphone μου.Ρωταω επειδη δεν εχω πολυασχοληθει με bluetooth's.

Thx

----------


## haHa

Μπορεις με οποιοδηποτε αλλο bluetooth.
Και ναι μπορεις να ακους μουσικη,αλλα μονοφωνικα γιατι το iPhone δεν υποστηριζει AD2P  :Thumb down:

----------


## B3rny

> Μπορεις με οποιοδηποτε αλλο bluetooth.
> Και ναι μπορεις να ακους μουσικη,αλλα μονοφωνικα γιατι το iPhone δεν υποστηριζει AD2P


Σε ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση  :One thumb up:

----------


## ababapanos

την πεμπτη θα εχω τιν εκδοση 1.1.2, θα μπορω να το κανω unlock? η δεν γινεται?

----------


## B3rny

1.1.2 μαμα,δεν νομιζω ακομα να υπαρχει ξεκλειδωμα.Απλα υπομονη!

----------


## ababapanos

τελικα Το bluetooth ειναι ακομα κλειδωμενο?

και κατι ακομα, σκεφτομαι να αγωρασω μια turbosim, γιατι δεν θελω να περιμενω μεχρι να βγει το ξεκλειδωμα για 1.1.2, μπορει να μην βγει και ποτε..

απο που μπορω να το αγωρασω το turbosim? θελω κατι αξιοπιστο που να ξερω οτι θα το λαβω

----------


## B3rny

> απο που μπορω να το αγωρασω το turbosim? θελω κατι αξιοπιστο που να ξερω οτι θα το λαβω


Κοιτα απο e-bay.

----------


## ownagE_

Ηρθε παιδες!  :Yahooooo: 
Παω για jailbreak.
Ειναι φοβερο  :Very Happy:

----------


## tsopanos

με γειά... ζηλεύω φρικιαστικά  :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

> Ηρθε παιδες!



Απλά με 'γειές...  :Worthy: 




> Ειναι φοβερο


Δεν περίμενα τίποτα λιγότερο...  :Smile:  




> με γειά... ζηλεύω φρικιαστικά


m2  :Crazy: 



*ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΩΡΑ!
*

----------


## torchrelay

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση.
Σε προηγούμενο ποστ είδα οτι κάποιοι  αγόρασαν απο ebay απο κάποια ste_nela.
Τελικά αυτά τα iphone  που πήρατε ειναι με τον παλιό bootloader?
H αν αγοράσει κάποιος πρέπει να περιμένει?
Το ρωτάω γιατί λόγο οτί το wifi του δικού μου έχει χαλάσει και λέω να το πουλήσω σε χαμηλότερη τιμή να συμπληρώσω κάποια επιπλέον χρήματα και να πάρω ενα καινούργιο απο το να το στέλω για επισκευές κλπ κλπ.

----------


## ownagE_

Jailbroken & Testing.
Δεν εχει negative black screen bug  :Very Happy: 

Edit: [ week 49 ]

----------


## haHa

Με γεια!!!!



> Δεν εχει negative black screen bug 
> 
> Edit: [ week 49 ]


Καθολου?? Ουτε στο ελαχιστο?? Θελω και εγω τετοιο!  
(το δικο μου και 2 φιλων εχει negative black screen bug,οχι πολυ εντονο,αλλα εμφανες ωστε να ενοχλει σε σκουρες φωτογραφιες-video )

----------


## RyDeR

> Καθολου?? Ουτε στο ελαχιστο?? Θελω και εγω τετοιο!


Και 'γω!  :Clap:   :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Καθολου!  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Καθολου!


Ζηλευω!!


Mε γεια και παλι!

----------


## ownagE_

Ασε ασε!
Εχω και εναν παλιο card programmer RS232 και θα δοκιμασω να φτιαξω SuperSIM!
Αν πετυχει θα σας πω.

----------


## haHa

Το κυκλωματακι που θα το βρεις??

----------


## ownagE_

Εχω  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Ωραιος!

Αν τα καταφερεις,θα παρουμε σειρα!

----------


## B3rny

Πρωτα απο όλα καλοριζικο




> Ξερει κανεις πως περναμε emulators καιi Roms στο iPhone.Εχω μπερδευτει αρκετα.Ψαχνω για NES Emualtor.Eχω βρει καποια αρθρα,αλλα δυσκολευομαι στην κατανοηση οσο αναφορα την εγκατασταση.


 



> @B3rny
> Αν αναφερεσαι σ'εμενα περιμενε 1 βδομαδα να το παρω και θα σου πω


Ελπιζω να μην με ξεχασεiς,τωρα που το πηρες :Wink:  και παλι καλοριζικο

----------


## ownagE_

Thanks  :Very Happy: 
Ναι βρε, κατσε το ψαχνω τωρα.
Σιγα σιγα.
Θα γυρισω κατα τις 7 απο τα μαθηματα να το καψουμε λιγo  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν καταφερα σημερα τιποτα με το unlock της SIM καθως τα κυκλωματακια που εχω δεν ειναι τα καταλληλα τελικα.
Θα επανελθω οταν εχω το καταλληλο.

----------


## nickolas2005

Exω περάσει κάποια τραγούδια στο iphone αλλα έναν δίσκο μουσικής δεν τον παίζει με τίποτα. Στο itunes στον ιμακ ο δίσκος παίζει κανονικά αλλα στο iphone με τίποτα. Δεν ξεκινάει καν το τραγούδι... 

Ξεσυγχρόνισα όλη μου την μουσική και την ξανασυγχρόνισα αλλα τίποτα...

Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## mpardsu

Λοιπον παιδια μολις πηρα στα χερια μου ενα και γραφω απο αυτο. Ειναι απλα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!! Το κακο ειναι πως ειναι ενος φιλου και θα πρεπει να του το δωσω πισω.. Μολις μαζεψω τα λεφτα το αγορασα! Δεν εχω ενθουσιαστει τοσο πολυ για καποιο gadget ξανα.

Kufala Jobbs..

----------


## ababapanos

καλησπέρα, επειδή θα έχω αύριο ένα "ιφονε" 1.1.2, και δεν έχω σκοπό να περιμένω μέχρι να το ξεκλειδώσουν οι hackers, μπορεί και να μην το ξεκλειδώσουν και ποτε, άλλωστε έχω την υποψία ότι δεν το κάνουν, επίτηδες, γιατί αποκομίζουν μεγάλα κέρδη από τις stelthsim που πουλάνε...

γιαυτο" το λόγο θέλω να αγοράσω και εγώ μια "στελθ" sim και να τελειώνω. η ερώτηση μου είναι επειδή έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πολλές και έχω μπερδευτεί, uparxei i TurboSim i StealthSim, i SimFREER ,i NextSim, KingSim και HyperSim.

τιμές βρίσκω από 30 ευρώ μέχρι και 100 euro, ποίες είναι οι διαφορες τους? έχει αγοράσει κανεις κάποια από αυτές για να μας πει?

----------


## jimkk

Κατοικος Αμερικης, μου αγορασαν προχθες οι κολλητοι μου φιλοι που ηρθαν απο Ελλαδα για διακοπες δωρο ενα iphone...... No comments.....απο την ημερα που το πηρα δεν το εχω αφησει απο τα χερια μου.Χρηση GPS απο Google maps, email κατευθειαν στο κινητο, internet thanks to safari, youtube, ipod, music, videos, movies, απλα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ. Το καλυτερο δωρο που μου εχουν κανει εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια. Το unlimited data plan απο την At&t ειναι απιστευτο. Το edge παρα πολυ καλο....εχω να ανοιξω υπολογιστη απο την ημερα που το πηρα.......εχω παθει την πλακα μου.....Το τελειο gadget...και κατι ακομα....χθες μου επεσε απο  τα χερια...και χαραχθηκε η οθονη του.....τα νευρα μου.....σημερα το πρωι πηγα στο τοπικο apple store και ζητησα να μου το αντικαταστησουν λεγοντας μια απιστευτη δικαιολογια.....ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ....σε 15 λεπτα ειχα το καινουργιο iphone στα χερια μου και σε 15 λεπτα εγινε και το activation με την At&t .....το return policy στην Αμερικη ειναι απιστευτο....
Λοιπον με μια λεξη ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ
Απλα παρτε και καμια θηκη για καθε ενδεχομενο.....

----------


## nickolas2005

Το edge παει καλα?

----------


## RyDeR

Σε ένα μήνα απο τώρα θα υπάρχει ακόμη v1.1.2;

Πρέπει να δρομολογήσω κάποια πράγματα που θέλουν χρόνο και ίσως το τσιμπήσω, απλά με καίει αυτό τώρα.

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει. Πιστεύω ότι στη έκθεση τώρα, θα ανακοινωθεί το νέο firmware.

----------


## RyDeR

> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει. Πιστεύω ότι στη έκθεση τώρα, θα ανακοινωθεί το νέο firmware.


Κακό, πολυυυυύ κακό.  :Sad: 

Να δούμε αν θα προλάβω.

----------


## xolloth

καπου διαβασα πριν λιγεs μερεs οτι πουλιεται ξεκλειδωτο με 650 ευρω,σε καποιο ηλεκτρονικο shop εδω στην Ελλαδα.
δεν ξερω βεβαια εαν σου δινει πληρη ελευθερια δυνατοτητων τηs συσκευηs,που λογικα αφου το αγοραζειs νομιμα ξεκλειδωτο,θα εχειs.
αναρωτιεμαι εαν ειναι ετσι,προκειμενου να γλυτωσει καποιοs την ταλαιπωρια και τιs χακεριεs,καλο ειναι να δωσει την 650αρα και να ησυχασει απο την αρχη.

----------


## tsopanos

δεν είναι μόνο 650 Ευρώ.

Είναι τα διπλάσια λεφτά.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Τρίχες. Το iPhone δεν πωλείται στην Ελλάδα. *Τυχοδιώκτες* και τίποτε παραπάνω.
...και μην ορκίζεσαι ότι είναι νόμιμα αγορασμένο...

----------


## nickolas2005

Aπλως είναι εκδοσης 1.1.1 και το έχουν κάνει unlock. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν το γαλλικό, το ξεκλείδωτο, αλλα και πάλι 650 είναι λίγα αφου πωλείται κανονικά 750..

----------


## haHa

Νομιμα ξεκλειδωτο δεν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ουτε φυσικα εχει εγγυηση αν το ξεκλειδωσεις πλαγιως (και θα πρεπει να το στελνεις και Αμερικα αν ισχυε η εγγυηση)


Η τιμη του iPhone σε Ευρωπη ειναι η εξης:
*α)* 400 ευρω με φπα και 2χρονο υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο (Γερμανια ,Γαλλια και καπου εκει ειναι και τιμη του στην Αγγλια)
*β)* 750 ευρω με φπα ξεκλειδωτο αν εισαι Γαλλος υπηκοος χωρις υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο.


Οποτε για οσους ειναι διατεθειμενοι να παρουν ενα ρισκο,το αγοραζουν απο ebay για 420 ευρω περιπου μεταφορικα.
Αυτο εχει τα ρισκα του: δεν ειναι ξεκλειδωτο,πρεπει να κανεις jailbreak και να περιμενεις το ξεκλειδωμα ή να αγορασεις turbosim με περιπου 80 ευρω, δεν ισχυει η εγγυηση αν κανεις jailbreak,αν σου χαλασει σου ψιλομενει στο χερι μιας και εδω δεν θα επισκευαζεται,αλλα θα πρεπει να το στειλεις Αμερικη και μπορει και παλι να μην στο επισκευασουν λογω οτι δεν ισχυει η εγγυηση.


Αν εκανε 650 ευρω με εγγυηση και νομιμα ξεκλειδωτο,θα ηταν κορυφαια τιμη! (γιατι 400 ευρω με 2χρονο υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο με παγιο των 50+ ευρω ειναι πολλα-πολλα περισσοτερα λεφτα)

----------


## xolloth

συμφωνω και μου φανηκε παραξενο γιατι λογικα να το πaρειs το πραγμα,δινειs 650 και καθαριζειs.
δεν θυμαμαι που τοδιαβασα ,μαλλον στο insomnia απο καποιον χρηστη που ελεγε οτι το πηρε ετσι.
ΥΓ:το βρηκα .
απο orange ξεκλειδωτο 600 ευρω το πηρε ο φιλοs.

----------


## haHa

Ναι αλλα και παλι με 650 ευρω δεν εχεις εγγυηση ...

Οποτε δινεις σε ebay 420 ευρω και 80 ευρω για turbosim ,συνολο 500 ευρω και εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα με 150 ευρω λιγοτερα.

----------


## tanosgr

Το εχω παρει απο τα Χριστουγεννα 2007.

Μου το εφερε φιλος απο Καλιφορνια. Η τιμη του 399$ + 10% ΦΠΑ = 440 $ >>300 Ευρω.

Ειxε V 1.1.1.

Το ξεκλειδωσα (δωρεαν ακολουθοντας τις οδηγιες του Franciphone) και δουλευει μια χαρα με vodafone. 

Επι πλεον του ενεργοποιησα τα Ελληνικα με το προγραμμα καποιου Ρωσου και δουλευει μια χαρα. Το κακο ειναι οτι τα ελληνικα θα απενεργοποιηθουν στις 13.01.2007 απο οσο γνωριζω.

Στον υπολογιστη μου ειπα να μοιραζει την internet συνδεση που εχω μεσω ethernet, στο ενσωματωμενο airport, οποτε συνδεεται το iphone μεσω wifi, και κανεις οτι θελεις.

Περιμενω για κανενα προγραμμα SIP, για να μιλω φθηνα με το evoice, που ειμαι συνδρομητης.

Παντως ειναι ατελειωτο ...

----------


## haHa

> Παντως ειναι ατελειωτο ...


Πραγματι!!!

----------


## B3rny

> *β)* 750 ευρω με φπα ξεκλειδωτο αν εισαι Γαλλος υπηκοος χωρις υποχρεωτικο συμβολαιο


 
Ας υποθεσουμε οτι γινεται ενα θαυμα εξ ουρανου και η Apple το φερνει επισημα στην Ελλαδα και με συμβολαιο και επισης ξεκλειδωτο,οπως για τους γαλλους αντιστοιχα.

Εμεις που το εχουμε ξεκλειδωσει μονοι μας,υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να αποκτησουμε εγγυηση απο τη στιγμη που πωλειται Official Unlock?

Kαι κατι αλλο,στο Mail,εχεις μονο Yahoo Mail/Gmail/Aol etc.Εγω που εχω hotmail,πως μπορω να χρημοποιησω,αφου οταν παω να το σεταρω ,βγαζει καποια πργαματα,τα οποια δεν γνωριζω πως σεταρονται,οπως:

1)Ποια η διαφορα του IMAP/POP/Exchange?

2)Incoming Mail Server
host name etc

3)Outgoing Mail Server


Thx

----------


## haHa

> Εμεις που το εχουμε ξεκλειδωσει μονοι μας,υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να αποκτησουμε εγγυηση απο τη ατιγμη που πωλειται Official Unlock?


service λογικα θα εχουμε ,αλλα εγγυηση (δωρεαν επισκευη τον πρωτο χρονο) δυσκολα.
Η ιδια η apple εχει πει οτι δεν υποστηριζει τα παρανομα ξεκλειδωμενα.

----------


## RyDeR

Το service ακούγεται καλό, αν ποτέ έρθει στην Ελλάδα το κινητό αυτό. 

Το σκέφτομαι πολύ, πάρα πολύ... Είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος, κυρίως λόγω support.  :Confused:  (γενικά δεν πολυπροσέχω ο,τι αγοράζω...) 


Κάνα νέο για την άφιξή του εδώ;  :Sneer:

----------


## tanosgr

Οποιαδηποτε στιγμη το επαναφερεις στο original v1.1.1. και ισχυουν ολες οι εγγυησεις.

Για οτιδηποτε πωλειται στην Ευρωπη, η εγγυηση ειναι 2 χρονια.

Παντως μετα απο πολυχρονη χρηση σε προιοντα της Apple, ποτε μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχα την παραμικρη βλαβη, με εξαιρεση μια οθονη με 1 κοκκινο καμμενο pixel.

----------


## RyDeR

> Οποιαδηποτε στιγμη το επαναφερεις στο original v1.1.1. και ισχυουν ολες οι εγγυησεις.


Πάω πάσο, αλλά θα βρεις τον ebay seller να του το επιστρέψεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος, κυρίως λόγω support. (γενικά δεν πολυπροσέχω ο,τι αγοράζω...)


Και εγω σε παρομοια σκεψη ημουν,μιας και εγω τα κινητα τα χαλω πολυ ευκολα.
Αλλα η νοκια παντα μου τα επισκευαζε δωρεαν μεσα στην 2ετη εγγυηση (αν δεν ειχαν υγρασια ).
Το κινητο που εχω τωρα ,μου το εχει αλλαξει τελειως η νοκια ηδη 3 φορες,παρολο που ηταν απο δικη μου υπαιτιοτητα.(ατελειωτες πτωσεις).
Απλα βεβαια δεν τους λεω οτι μου επεφτε.Οι γραντζουνιες δεν τους ενοχλουν.


Αλλα αποφασισα με το iPhone οτι θα το προσεχω και θα αλλαξω σταση.Θα του παρω και μια θηκη για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.

Παντως αν ερθει το support-service θα ειναι πολυ καλο βημα,εστω και χωρις εγγυηση.















> Οποιαδηποτε στιγμη το επαναφερεις στο original v1.1.1. και ισχυουν ολες οι εγγυησεις.


Πρωτον πολυ πιθανον να εχει χαλασει ετσι ωστε να μην μπορει να γυρισει στο αρχικο firmware.Αρα προβλημα.

Δευτερον ακομα και αν το γυρισεις στο αρχικο firmware,το iPhone που εχουμε αγορασει απο Αμερικη και χρησιμοποιουμε δεν του καναμε ποτε ενεργοποιηση, κατι που δε θα ευχαριστησει την apple και πολυ πιθανον για αυτο το λογο να αρνηθει την επισκευη του.
Αλλωστε πως θα αποδειξεις οτι δεν δουλευει-εχει χαλασει οταν δεν θα ειναι ενεργοποιημενο (δε θα μπορει να παρει τηλεφωνα,δε θα μπορει να μπει ιντερνετ,δε θα μπορει να παιξει mp3 αφου εχει το original αρχικο κλειδωμενο firmware) ??
Δεν θα αρεσει καθολου στην apple να της πας ενα προιον που απο εξω γραφει οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικο το 2χρονο συμβολαιο και η ενεργοποιηση και εσυ δε θα τα εχεις κανει αυτα,με αποτελεσμα η apple να χανει μηνιαια ποσοστο απο τα παγια που δεν παιρνει.


Σημειωτεον οτι η apple εχει κραταει βαση δεδομενων με το imei των κινητων που εχουν ενεργοποιηθει,οποτε μπορει να δει πολυ ευκολα οτι τα δικο μας δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει(ουτε ειχε αγοραστει ξεκλειδωτο πορος 750 ευρω).
Δεν θα της αρεσει ιδιαιτερα αυτο.




> Για οτιδηποτε πωλειται στην Ευρωπη, η εγγυηση ειναι 2 χρονια.


Η εγγυηση για ολα τα προιοντα της apple σε ολη την Ευρωπη (αλλα και σε ολο τον κοσμο) ειναι ενα χρονο,δυστυχως . (εκτος αν αγορασεις επεκταση εγγυησης που δεν διατιθεται στην Ελλαδα για κανενα προιον της apple)

Αυτα που λες ειναι κοινοτικη οδηγια και ισχυει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα προιοντα που εχουν *κατασκευαστει* στην Ευρωπη ,οχι για ολα οσα πωλουνται.

Οποτε μερικες εταιριες εχουν βρει πατημα και δινουν μονο 1 χρονο εγγυηση.(μιας και ελαχιστα ηλεκτρονικα πραγματι κατασκευαζονται στην Ευρωπη ,οποτε οι εταιριες δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες να δωσουν εγγυηση 2 χρονων.)
Η apple ειναι μια απο αυτες.
Τουλαχιστον οι υπολοιπες εταιριων κινητων (στην μεγαλη πλειονοτητα τους ) δινουν 2 χρονια εγγυηση.


Δυστυχως δεν ισχυουν λοιπον τα 2 χρονια υποχρεωτικα εγγυηση.
Ρωτα οσους εχουν ipod και τους χαλασε μετα τον πρωτο χρονο και πριν τον δευτερο και θα δεις οτι δεν τους καλυψε η εγγυηση.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους φορητους.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Support-Service στην Ελλάδα, για το iPhone δεν πρόκειται να έρθει. Το iPod φεύγει κατευθείαν έξω για επισκευή, οι τεχνικοί εδώ δεν το κοιτάνε καν, στα κεντρικά της Apple στην Ολλανδία. Κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει και με το iPhone. Οπότε είναι απόφαση της Apple Europe το τί θα κάνει με το _παράνομα_ξεκλειδωμένο iPhone που πήρες.

----------


## ababapanos

Βρήκα αυτήν την turbo sim  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TURBOSIM-Turbo...QQcmdZViewItem
είναι από αξιόπιστο πολίτη  και με τα μεταφορικά κοστίζει 53 euro...τι λέτε να την πάρω?

η να κοιτάξω για μια next sim?

με προβληματίζει ότι μάλλον αυτές οι κάρτες λειτουργούν σε 1.1.2 και εγώ ήθελα να το αφήσω στο 1.1.1 για να έχω ελληνικά?
είναι έτσι? η έχω καταλάβει εγώ λάθος?

----------


## nikolaos7

Ξέρουμε πότε θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## B3rny

> Ξέρουμε πότε θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα?


Αγνωστο ακομα.Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το νοημα του "test drive",που εχουνε στα καταστηματα Γερμανος για τη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη,απο την στιγμη που δεν θα ερθει αμεσα στην Ελλαδα...
Το θεωρω μονο καλη λυση για αυτους που σκοπευουν να το αγορασουν μεσω ebay..etc..,ωστε να μπορεσουν να εχουν μια πρωτη επαφη με το αντικειμενο.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Αν το ξέραμε, θα είχε βουίξει το σύμπαν, θα είχαν πλημμυρίσει τα fora, θα είχαν πέσει οι servers από τα εκατομμύρια hits, οι τηλεοράσεις θα έπαιζαν όλη μέρα διαφημίσεις. Ξεκκολήστε πια με το iPhone!

----------


## RyDeR

Οι xxxSIM είναι future-proof; Δηλαδή σε κάποια ενδεχόμενη αναβάθμιση (π.χ. απο v1.1.2 σε 1.1.3) θα εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί κανονικά;

----------


## ownagE_

2 μερες τωρα εχω ριξει αρκετο καψιμο στο να φτιαξω sim αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα τιποτα (που να δουλευει).
Ωρες πανω σε hex-editors αλλα ακομα τιποτα.
Ισως τελικα παρω μια xxxSim να τελειωνω.

Αληθεια, γινεται να περασω ArtWork απο το iTunes χωρις να εχω account για το iTunes Store?
Καπου διαβαζα για drag 'n' drop το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν..

Edit: [ -1  :Thumb down:  στην Apple για τη μη υπαρξη iTunes x64, αναγκαζομαι να αλλαζω PC. ]

----------


## nickolas2005

Μπορείς να περάσεις artwork. To βάζεις μόνος σου στο itunes και όταν συγχρονίζεις το τηλέφωνο το "πέρνει"..

----------


## ownagE_

Οκ thanks αν και το ειχα βρει ηδη με τη βοηθεια του RyDeR  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Παραγγειλα SilverCard (blank SIM) για νεες δοκιμες.  :Razz:  ]

----------


## VASI

> Βρήκα αυτήν την turbo sim  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TURBOSIM-Turbo...QQcmdZViewItem
> είναι από αξιόπιστο πολίτη  και με τα μεταφορικά κοστίζει 53 euro...τι λέτε να την πάρω?
> 
> η να κοιτάξω για μια next sim?
> 
> με προβληματίζει ότι μάλλον αυτές οι κάρτες λειτουργούν σε 1.1.2 και εγώ ήθελα να το αφήσω στο 1.1.1 για να έχω ελληνικά?
> είναι έτσι? η έχω καταλάβει εγώ λάθος?


Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες !! αλλα δεν ειναι γνησια η  turbo sim αυτην που λες , ειναι nextsim !! Μια ιδια αγορασα και εγω και δουλευει μονο στην 1.1.2 εκδοση

----------


## Οβελίξ

http://www.wired.com/gadgets/wireles...urrentPage=all

Εξαιρετικό άρθρο του Wired για όλο το παρασκήνιο κατασκευής του iPhone και το πώς ο Τζομπς κατάφερε να αλλάξει εντελώς τη βιομηχανία κινητών στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## nickolas2005

Τελικά αυτός ο Τζομπς είναι πανέξυπνος... Ιδιοφυία θα έλεγα..

----------


## haHa

> Τελικά αυτός ο Τζομπς είναι πανέξυπνος... Ιδιοφυία θα έλεγα..


Απιστευτος manager!

----------


## ownagE_

Σημερα εστησα Windows XP Pro SP2 x86 σε VMware για να δουλευω το iTunes απο δω.  :Razz: 
Μια χαρα παιζει, αλλα και παλι περιμενω την x64 εκδοση.

----------


## haHa

Το ιδιο προβλημα και εδω... (windows xp sp2 64bit) Δεν αναγνωριζεται το iPhone.

Με βλεπω να γυρναω σε windows xp sp2 32bit.
Τοσο δυσκολο τους ειναι να βγαλουν εναν iPhone driver και για 64bit??

----------


## ownagE_

Παραγγειλα σημερα μια Shield για το μπροστινο μερος μονο.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Παραγγειλα σημερα μια Shield για το μπροστινο μερος μονο.


Εχω την ίδια... Είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ καλή.

----------


## ownagE_

Το ελπιζω  :Razz: 
Κι εμενα μου φανηκε παρα πολυ καλη απο το videακι.

----------


## haHa

Για πειτε και λινκ να την αγορασουμε!!




Off Topic


		Γυρισα σε windows xp sp2 32bit και δουλευει σχετικα καλα το iTunes

----------


## ownagE_

> Για πειτε και λινκ να την αγορασουμε!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γυρισα σε windows xp sp2 32bit και δουλευει σχετικα καλα το iTunes



www.shieldzone.com

----------


## haHa

Ακριβουτσικη ειναι....



Το λεω γιατι ειχα δει καποιες με $1 , αλλα φανταζομαι δε θα ειναι καλες..

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι δεν την λες και φτηνη αλλα φαινεται καλη και εξαλλου μια φορα τα δινεις τα χρηματα για screen protection (ελπιζω  :Razz: )  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Ποσο ερχεται με τα εξοδα αποστολης??

----------


## ownagE_

Free shipping εχει.
10.3€ περιπου ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Ναι τωρα πηγα και ειδα οτι εχει free shipping (αλλα κανει 3 εβδομαδες) ή με $9.30 για πιο γρηγορο.

Μαλλον θα παραγγειλω 4(και για φιλους).

Thanx!






> 10.3€ περιπου ειναι


Μηπως εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος?

----------


## B3rny

Ξαφνικα σημερα το πρωι,καθε φορα που προσπαθω να δω & γραψω καποιο SMS,με πεταει στη Home page.Εκανα καποια apps unistall,αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζεται.
Εκανα και ενα Reset All Settings αλλα παλι δεν μπορω να μπω στα SMS μου ή να γραψω.
Τι θα μπορουσα να κανω για να το διορθωσω?

----------


## haHa

Βασικα πρεπει να εληξε το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο.
Ολοι εχουμε αυτο το προβλημα.

Κανε απεγκατασταση το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο και γραφε σε greeklish μεχρι να βρεθει λυση.

----------


## ownagE_

> Μηπως εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος?



Μιλαω για την Apple iPhone (Front) 14.95$
Αυτην πηρα εγω  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Μιλαω για την Apple iPhone (Front) 14.95$
> Αυτην πηρα εγω


Α ναι!

Εσυ πηρες μονο την μπροστα. Εγω κοιταγα την full body!

----------


## ownagE_

Το θεωρω ασκοπο να παρω την full body  :Razz: 
Τελος παντων  :Smile:

----------


## B3rny

> Βασικα πρεπει να εληξε το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο.
> Ολοι εχουμε αυτο το προβλημα.
> 
> Κανε απεγκατασταση το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο και γραφε σε greeklish μεχρι να βρεθει λυση.


Σωστος :One thumb up: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## iKoms

Και εγώ μόλις τώρα έδωσα παραγγελία για το invisible screen αλλά είμαι βιαστικός και έτσι έδωσα $3,20= 2,17 ευρώ για να τη στείλουν με usps!

----------


## haHa

> Και εγώ μόλις τώρα έδωσα παραγγελία για το invisible screen αλλά είμαι βιαστικός και έτσι έδωσα $3,20= 2,17 ευρώ για να τη στείλουν με usps!


Για δωσε λινκ!!!

Για να εχουμε επιλογες...

----------


## ownagE_

haHa βρηκα αυτο αν σ'ενδιαφερει:
http://www.bestskinsever.com/servlet/StoreFront

----------


## iKoms

> Για δωσε λινκ!!!
> 
> Για να εχουμε επιλογες...


Δεν το έγραψα σωστά πριν... invisible shield ήθελα να γράψω και όχι screen!!

To λινκ είναι αυτό που είναι μια σελίδα πριν..
http://www.shieldzone.com/form/index.html

----------


## RyDeR

Full body shield είχα πάρει για το ipod, όπου είχε καμπύλες δεν κολλούσανε με τίποτα οι άκρες. Σε flat επιφάνειες κολλάει κανονικά (π.χ. οθόνη iPhone), και είναι πολύ ανθεκτική (δοκίμασα κλειδιά και τέτοια).

Μαζί με τον Κώστα (Theos) ξαναπαρήγγειλα μια για το iPod, μόνο screen τώρα όμως.

----------


## haHa

> haHa βρηκα αυτο αν σ'ενδιαφερει:
> http://www.bestskinsever.com/servlet/StoreFront


Thanx!
Θα δω τελικως ποια θα παρω.




Σκεφτομαι να παρω μια θηκη για το iPhone (μιας και τα κινητα μου ποτε δεν τα προσεχα,ολο κατω μου επεφταν).

Την θελω οχι για να μην γραντζουνιστει,αλλωστε θα παρω καποια απο τις invisible shield για αυτο το λογο,
αλλα την θελω για να αποροφησει τους κραδασμους αν πεσει κατω.(επισης θελω να μπορω να λειτουργω το iPhone οταν ειναι στη θηκη,δηλαδη θελω κυριως μια θηκη,που να καλυπτει το πισω μερος και τις γωνιες του iPhone,κατα προτιμηση διαφανη θηκη)

Την θελω ομως και διακριτικη.

Εχει κανεις κατι υποψην του ή μηπως ζηταω πολλα????

----------


## ariadgr

> Σκεφτομαι να παρω μια θηκη για το iPhone (μιας και τα κινητα μου ποτε δεν τα προσεχα,ολο κατω μου επεφταν).
> 
> Την θελω οχι για να μην γραντζουνιστει,αλλωσε θα παρω καποια απο τις invisible shield για αυτο το λογο,
> αλλα την θελω για να αποροφησει τους κραδασμους αν πεσει κατω.(επιση θελω να μπορω να λειτουργω το iPhone οταν ειναι στη θηκη,δηλαδη θελω κυριως μια θηκη,που να καλυπτει το πισω μερος και τις γωνιες του iPhone,κατα προτιμηση διαφανη)
> 
> Την θελω ομως και διακριτικη.
> 
> Εχει κανεις κατι υποψην του ή μηπως ζηταω πολλα????


Reviews:
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/rev...rades/C250/250

Επίσης δες στο US Applestore και το Expansys για να δεις τι υπάρχει.

Και οπωσδήποτε μια αναζήτηση στο ebay εαν καταλήξεις σε κάποια.

Ενας φίλος που ήθελε τη θήκη για τη χρήση που τη θέλεις κι'εσύ, πήρε την  Casemate Signature Leather Case for iPhone από ebay.

----------


## haHa

> Reviews:
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/rev...rades/C250/250
> 
> Επίσης δες στο US Applestore και το Expansys για να δεις τι υπάρχει.
> 
> Και οπωσδήποτε μια αναζήτηση στο ebay εαν καταλήξεις σε κάποια.
> 
> Ενας φίλος που ήθελε τη θήκη για τη χρήση που τη θέλεις κι'εσύ, πήρε την  Casemate Signature Leather Case for iPhone από ebay.


Thanx!!


Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτην:
http://www.9volto.gr/menu/index.php?...roduct_id=2321

Το 9volto εχει και αλλα καλουδια για το iPhone:
http://www.9volto.gr/menu/index.php?...ategory_id=229

Μαλιστα δηλωνει οτι προσφερει και καποιου ειδους service σε χαλασμενα iPhone.

----------


## NeK

Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα iphone από έναν φίλο που το αγόρασε και το κλείδωσε κατά λάθος (κάνοντας update) για να το "ξεκλειδώσω".

Εντυπώσεις:

*ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ!*  :Clap: 

Το τηλέφωνο είναι απλά τέλειο. Έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου, αξίζει όλα τα λεφτά του μέχρι τελευταίας δεκάρας, τι να πρωτοπώ για το λειτουργικό του; Την άψογη σχεδίαση και λειτουργία; Το smooth μενού του με τα ανεπανάληπτα γραφικά και κίνηση; Την ευκολία που μόνο η Apple θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει (it doesn't get any better than this) την υποστήριξη;

Φοβερό!!!

Το μόνο που γκρινιάζω είναι ότι το κινητό κράζει για internet και internet δεν έχει  :Sad: . Δοκίμασα με το Wind Non Stop (gwap.b-online.gr) έκανα και μία hackia για να παίζει ο proxy αλλά τζίφος, δεν δουλεύει. Μόνο το ακριβό κλασσικό GPRS μένει. Αν είχ υποστήριξη και για 3G UMTS τότε θα ήταν αψεγάδιαστο.

Μπράβο Apple, όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι μπορεί να αργείς και να το ζαλίζεις αλλά ... το φτιάχνεις *καλά*!  :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Μαλιστα δηλωνει οτι προσφερει και καποιου ειδους service σε χαλασμενα iPhone.


Σχετικά με αυτό, κάπου διάβασα οτι υπάρχουν μαγαζιά σε Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονίκη που κάνουν επισκευές σε iPhones (όσο μπορούν βέβαια... καμία οθόνη κλπ). Αν μάθω περισσότερα θα σας πώ.
Είναι πολύ καλό αυτό καθώς η έλλειψη support είναι το μόνο που απωθεί.


Υ.Γ.: Οι turbosims που πουλάει το 9volto είναι εντάξει; Υπάρχουν καλύτερες επιλογές μέσω eBay;  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Υ.Γ.: Οι turbosims που πουλάει το 9volto είναι εντάξει; Υπάρχουν καλύτερες επιλογές μέσω eBay;


Αυριο θα τις φερει..
Θα παω απο εκει να δω..

----------


## RyDeR

Κατα 90% θα το παραγγείλω αυτήν την εβδομάδα...  :Very Happy: 

Μαζί θα παραγγείλω μια turbosim απο το 9volto. haHa κοίταξε τες λίγο... να μου πείς αν αξίζουν.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Κατα 90% θα το παραγγείλω αυτήν την εβδομάδα... 
> 
> Μαζί θα παραγγείλω μια turbosim απο το 9volto. haHa κοίταξε τες λίγο... να μου πείς αν αξίζουν.


Θα τις κοιταξω..

Υποψιαζομαι λογω της χαμηλης τιμης τους οτι δεν ειναι turbosim,αλλα nextsim. Αλλα τις δινει σχεδον οσο πωλουνται και στο ebay,αρα ψιλοσυμφαιρει..
Με 60 ευρω(αντι για 49 ευρω) σου κανουν και την εγκατασταση.

----------


## nickolas2005

Εχω ενα iphone εκδοση firmware 1.1.1. Ζω και στο εξωτερικό και στην Ελλάδα. Ειχα τα τηλέφωνα μου ολα στην μορφή +30 69xxxxxxx ή +30 2310690ΧΧΧ. Η αναγνώριση και στα sms και στα τηλεφωνήματα γινονταν κανονικότατα χωρίς πρόβλημα. 

Οταν γύρισα στην Ελλάδα και έβαλα την sim της cosmote μέσα η αναγνώριση έπαψε να παίζει. Επρεπε να προσθέσω στην επαφή το ίδιο τηλέφωνο χωρίς το +30 μπροστά για να μου βγάζει κάθε φορά που με έπερναν το όνομα της επαφής... Ετσι αναγκάστηκα και πέρασα όλα τα τηλέφωνα μου και με +30 και χωρίς αυτό.

Είναι λογικό? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα περνάω μονο με το +30 μπροστά αλλα η αναγνώριση να δουλεύει και στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## haHa

Επειδη ακομα δεν το εχω ψαξει το θεμα,επειδη το δικο μου δεν παιρνει τηλεφωνα ακομα,νομιζω εχει βρεθει λυση(την οποια δε θυμαμαι γιατι οπως σου ειπα μεχρι στιγμης δεν με απασχολουσε).
Κοιτα στο myphone ,το εχουν ποσταρει σιγουρα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω ενα iphone εκδοση firmware 1.1.1. Ζω και στο εξωτερικό και στην Ελλάδα. Ειχα τα τηλέφωνα μου ολα στην μορφή +30 69xxxxxxx ή +30 2310690ΧΧΧ. Η αναγνώριση και στα sms και στα τηλεφωνήματα γινονταν κανονικότατα χωρίς πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Οταν γύρισα στην Ελλάδα και έβαλα την sim της cosmote μέσα η αναγνώριση έπαψε να παίζει. Επρεπε να προσθέσω στην επαφή το ίδιο τηλέφωνο χωρίς το +30 μπροστά για να μου βγάζει κάθε φορά που με έπερναν το όνομα της επαφής... Ετσι αναγκάστηκα και πέρασα όλα τα τηλέφωνα μου και με +30 και χωρίς αυτό.
> 
> Είναι λογικό? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα περνάω μονο με το +30 μπροστά αλλα η αναγνώριση να δουλεύει και στην Ελλάδα?


Υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα "GrNumber Corrector", διάβασε τον οδηγό που θα βρεις εδώ (πρώτα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις το Mobile Enhancer)

----------


## nickolas2005

Τι κάνει αυτό το προγραμμα ακριβώς? Βασικά λεγαν οτι αν τα έχεις τα νούμερα σου με +30 μπροστά τότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα... Εγώ όμως εχω...

Ειχα διαβάσει ότι υπήρχε λύση και χωρίς το πρόγραμμα αυτό.

----------


## ariadgr

> Τι κάνει αυτό το προγραμμα ακριβώς?


Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή που αναφέρει πριν το εγκαταστήσεις, στον Installer:
"Διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αναγνώρισης των επαφών στις κλήσεις και τα SMS"

Δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην το βάλεις αφού αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα, εξ'άλλου αν δεν σου αρέσει μπορείς ανά πάσα στιγμή να το απεγκαταστήσεις.

----------


## RyDeR

> Θα τις κοιταξω..
> 
> Υποψιαζομαι λογω της χαμηλης τιμης τους οτι δεν ειναι turbosim,αλλα nextsim. Αλλα τις δινει σχεδον οσο πωλουνται και στο ebay,αρα ψιλοσυμφαιρει..
> Με 60 ευρω(αντι για 49 ευρω) σου κανουν και την εγκατασταση.


Για πια εγκατάσταση μιλάς; Να την βάλουν στο κινητό και να εγκαταστήσουν σε αυτό το iWorld? 
Μπορώ να την κάνω μόνος;
*
EDIT:*

Μόλις μίλησα με αυτούς και μου είπαν οτι μπορώ να κάνω και μόνος μου την διαδικασία -όπως το περίμενα- και ότι παίζει με όλα τα αμερικάνικα iPhones. Όπως μου είπαν, θα έχουν την πέμπτη διαθέσιμες. 
50€ + 7€ μεταφορικά κοστίζουν, καλά είναι πιστεύω.


Μια ερώτηση (ξέχασα να την υποβάλλω σε αυτούς)... Θα παίζει με την Vodafone USIM (3G sim) που έχω τώρα;

----------


## haHa

> Για πια εγκατάσταση μιλάς; Να την βάλουν στο κινητό και να εγκαταστήσουν σε αυτό το iWorld? 
> Μπορώ να την κάνω μόνος;


Ναι για αυτο..
Αλλα μπορεις να το κανεις και μονος σου,υπαρχουν οδηγοι και video .

Δεν πηγα τελικως σημερα να δω τι καρτες ειναι και τι παιζει γενικοτερα λογω δουλειας.

Απο Πεμπτη ισως..

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι για αυτο..
> Αλλα μπορεις να το κανεις και μονος σου,υπαρχουν οδηγοι και video .
> 
> Δεν πηγα τελικως σημερα να δω τι καρτες ειναι και τι παιζει γενικοτερα λογω δουλειας.
> 
> Απο Πεμπτη ισως..


Όπως έγραψα ποιο πάνω... (έκανα το edit αφού πόσταρες) αύριο θα φέρουν. :Smile: 



Για το αν θα παίζει με την Vodafone USIM (3G sim) που έχω τώρα γνωρίζετε τίποτα; :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

Μόλις παράγγειλα ένα iPhone απο ste_nela για να μπώ στην παρέα σας.  :Very Happy: 

Ελπίζω οι Θεσσαλονικείς τελωνειακοί να το περάσουν έτσι και να μην χρειαστώ ποτέ service.

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 9 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........

Είδα οτι δεν θα δεχτεί όπως και να 'χει την 3G sim μου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στη voda και μου είπαν οτι η αλλαγή sim κοστίζει 17€.  :Thumb down: 
Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας προς Wind και με 0€ θα αλλάξω και δίκτυο, βέβαια θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο.

Επειδή μάλλον πάω για turbosim, αυτή πως σας φαίνεται; http://www.turbosimiphone.com/

----------


## ownagE_

Σημερα παρελαβα μια αδεια SilverCard4 απο το eBay και εφτιαξα τη SIM μου.
Oλα οκ.
Αν δεν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω δειτε την ολη διαδικασια.

----------


## RyDeR

> Σημερα παρελαβα μια αδεια SilverCard4 απο το eBay και εφτιαξα τη SIM μου.
> Oλα οκ.
> Αν δεν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω δειτε την ολη διαδικασια.


 :Thinking:  Καλό αυτό... Πόσο κόστισε η κάρτα; Ένας programmer πόσο κάνει;



Κανένα νέο για το sim unlock της 1.1.2 OTB δεν παίζει ε; Να περιμένω ή να πάρω xxxSIM;  :Thinking: 

___

BTW, η ste_nela έστειλε το πακετάκι μου, πήρα tracking number.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλό αυτό... Πόσο κόστισε η κάρτα; Ένας programmer πόσο κάνει;


Εχει links στον οδηγο που εδωσα.
Ο πιο φτηνος programmer απο 'κει εχει 39€ και (απο το ιδιο μαγαζι) 10€ η μια SilverCard.




> Κανένα νέο για το sim unlock της 1.1.2 OTB δεν παίζει ε; Να περιμένω ή να πάρω xxxSIM;


Μπα. Παρε καμια turbosim  :Razz: 




> BTW, η ste_nela έστειλε το πακετάκι μου, πήρα tracking number.


 :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: Theos added 8 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

Tυχερος ειμαι.
Το iTunes 7.6 λεει πως υποστηριζει Vista x64.
Ας δοκιμασουμε..

........Auto merged post: Theos added 2 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........

Δουλευει  :Very Happy:

----------


## B3rny

Παιδες καλημερα,

θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.
Λοιπον επειδη την επομενη εβδομαδα,πρεπει να ταξιδεψω εκτος Ελλαδας,θα ηθελα να περασω καποια επεισοδια του Prison break μαζι με τους υποτιτιλους στο Iphone που εχω.Πως μπορει να γινει αυτο?Πως μπορω να βαλω τους υποτιτλους στα επεισοδια,και μετα να τα περασω στο τηλεφωνο.
Μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε καποιες λυσεις.

Βεβαια αμα μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## RyDeR

*1.1.2 OTB Unlocked?*

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 6 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

ADD: http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/2008/...-unlocked.html

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 18 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........

Είναι h/w unlock τελικά και απαιτεί αρκετές δεξιότητες...  :Sad: 

Περιμένουμε το s/w unlock.  :Confused:

----------


## hellenicsun

Μήπως υπάρχουν νεώτερα σχετικά με τη κυκλοφορία του στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## haHa

Μπα....

----------


## tasosgun

Μπά πάμε και προς το χειρότερο αφού ο Γερμανός απέσυρε αυτό που έλεγε κέντρα επιδείξεως...Και μάλλον καλά έκανε γιατί έτσι όπως τα είχε στημένα ήταν για τα κλάμματα όχι για να δει κανείς τις λειτουργείες του τηλεφώνου.
Μάλλον αυτό το iphone δεν θα κυκλοφορήσει ελλάδα και μάλλον θα περιμένω το επόμενο...(Προσωπική εκτίμηση αν βγεί στην αμερική το ιούνιο το Σεπτέμβρη-οκτώμβρη να το έχουμε ελλάδα.
Προτίμησα να πάρω το touch ώστε να μην μου σπάσουν τα νεύρα με τα ξεκλειδώματα ή με την turbosim που βγαίνει και χάνει ένας φίλος μου το σήμα, γιατί αν μου γίνει αυτό στην δουλεία θα το έσπαζα.
Τώρα περιμένω το ελληνικό λεξικό του Touch αν ποτέ αξιωθεί η Rainbow να το βγάλει.Κατα τα άλλα το touch παρόλο που το έχω 2 μέρες με καταενθουσίασε!!

----------


## tsopanos

Κατά Μάη μεριά μάλλον θα ανακοινωθεί η συνεργασία Apple-NTT Docomo και πακέτο το iPhone 3G.

Ας ελπίσουμε να ορμήξουν και ευρωπαϊκά μεγαθήρια με μεγάλες επενδύσεις στο 3G (Vodafone).

----------


## kadronarxis

Βγήκε το σπάσιμο για το 1.1.3? τι διαβάζω στα νέα;

----------


## haHa

> Βγήκε το σπάσιμο για το 1.1.3? τι διαβάζω στα νέα;


jailbreak ειναι,δηλαδη για να μπορεσεις να το χρησιμοποιεις σαν ipod touch.

s/w unlock για 1.1.2 ή 1.1.3 για το gsm (να παιρνει τηλεφωνα ντε!) δεν εχει υπαρξει ακομα.


Αν βγει,θα βουηξει ο κοσμος!

........Auto merged post: haHa added 5 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> Εχει links στον οδηγο που εδωσα.
> Ο πιο φτηνος programmer απο 'κει εχει 39€ και (απο το ιδιο μαγαζι) 10€ η μια SilverCard.


Σκεφτομαι αυτην την λυση...
Με αγχωνει λιγο αυτα που λεει περι V1 sim:



> Your SIM Card (NOTE*** : This must be a V1 SIM Card. A V1 card is an older SIM card, probably a few years old that you can easily extract a KI number from.


Εγω εχω μια καρτα 3 χρονων περιπου και δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει,παιζει και 3g.
Εχω ελπιδες?

----------


## RyDeR

> Εγω εχω μια καρτα 3 χρονων περιπου και δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει,παιζει και 3g.
> Εχω ελπιδες?


Αν έχεις cosmote/wind τότε γίνεται. Αν είναι άλλης εταιρίας τότε άστο.  :Smile: 


Εγώ κανένα νέο, δεν πήγε ακόμη τελωνειο....  :Sad: 

16/01/2008 15:26:00 IPS ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ
17/01/2008 14:34:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ
21/01/2008 19:38:00 IPS ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ
21/01/2008 19:52:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ
22/01/2008 02:42:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΣΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ
22/01/2008 02:45:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ

----------


## haHa

> Αν έχεις cosmote/wind τότε γίνεται. Αν είναι άλλης εταιρίας τότε άστο.






> Εγώ κανένα νέο, δεν πήγε ακόμη τελωνειο.... 
> 
> 16/01/2008 15:26:00 IPS ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ
> 17/01/2008 14:34:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ
> 21/01/2008 19:38:00 IPS ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ
> 21/01/2008 19:52:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ
> 22/01/2008 02:42:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΣΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ
> 22/01/2008 02:45:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ


Υπομονη!!!!!!

----------


## RyDeR

Η πλάκα είναι οτι στο ένα τηλέφωνο μου λένε οτι μπήκε τελωνείο απο τις 21/1 και στο άλλο οτι έφυγε για τον προορισμό του τις 22/01.

Δεν βρίσκω άκρη πραγματικά.

----------


## ownagE_

> Σκεφτομαι αυτην την λυση...
> Με αγχωνει λιγο αυτα που λεει περι V1 sim:
> 
> 
> Εγω εχω μια καρτα 3 χρονων περιπου και δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει,παιζει και 3g.
> Εχω ελπιδες?



Δεν ξερω αν θα δουλεψει με τη SIM σου.  :Thinking: 
Εγω ευτυχως ειχα programmer (εναν αρχαιο αλλα ευτυχως εκανε τη δουλεια) οποτε ειδα οτι οι κωδικοι της SIM μου διαβαζονται οκ και απλα αγορασα μια αδεια SilverCard

----------


## RyDeR

Ω ρε παιδιά, μόλις έμαθα απο ένα παιδί απο Θεσσαλονίκη οτι παρήγγειλε απο ste_nela και πλήρωσε τελωνείο... 

Bad newz.  :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> Ω ρε παιδιά, μόλις έμαθα απο ένα παιδί απο Θεσσαλονίκη οτι παρήγγειλε απο ste_nela και πλήρωσε τελωνείο... 
> 
> Bad newz.


H πωλήτρια όμως δηλώνει ότι θα σου επιστρέψει την αξία του τελωνείου αν χρεωθείς, οπότε δεν έχει παρά να επικοινωνήσει με την πωλήτρια.  :Wink: 




> Note: we do guarantee no import tax or charges ( we will pay the difference if any, this is how confident we are)

----------


## RyDeR

> H πωλήτρια όμως δηλώνει ότι θα σου επιστρέψει την αξία του τελωνείου αν χρεωθείς, οπότε δεν έχει παρά να επικοινωνήσει με την πωλήτρια.


Ναι σίγουρα, και 'γω εκεί ελπίζω. 

Να δούμε τι θα γίνει...  :Confused:

----------


## ownagE_

Μολις αγορασα την παρακατω θηκη.
Κατι τετοιο εψαχνα, ελπιζω να με καλυψει.
Ακομη περιμενω να ερθει βεβαια η Shield για την οθονη.
Υπομονη  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Ρε παιδιά αισθάνομαι σαν να με δουλεύουν άγρια.

Το status δεν άλλαξε ποτε και έμαθα απο το παράρτημα ΕΛΤΑ Θεσσαλονίκης οτι το πακέτο μου είναι τελωνείο απο χθές. Μου έδωσαν τηλέφωνο να καλέσω εκεί και μάλιστα μου είπαν να πάρω πριν τις 12.30 γιατί κλείνουν νωρίς απλά δεν θέλω να πάρω για να μην τους κινήσω το ενδιαφέρον. Άλλοι παρήγγειλαν αργότερα απο 'μένα και έχουν μέρες τώρα το κινητό. Να δούμε αν θα το εκτελωνίσουν αυτό το Σ/Κ για να το πάρω την Δευτέρα, που πάλι αμφιβάλλω.  :Thumb down: 


Για την ιστορία, παρήγγειλα μια xxxsim απο ebay με ~15€, μου φαίνεται οτι θα έρθει γρηγορότερα απο το κινητό.  :Mad:

----------


## giorgio1974

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ 

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ IPHONE  ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 52 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ  ΑΡΑ ΜΕ iphone ME 1.1.2 και 4.6 bootloader 

ΑΡΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΛΕΦ..

ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΑ ?

ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !!!


ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Να κάνω μια ουσιαστική ερώτηση; Όλοι εσείς που αγοράσατε το iPhone το ρημαδιασμένο, και δεν έχετε ιδέα πώς και ξεκλειδώνει, αν ξεκλειδώνει, ΓΙΑΤΙ το αγοράσατε; Για να σας πιάσει τον κ.... ο κάθε τυχοδιώκτης που εκμεταλλεύεται τέτοιες καταστάσεις;

----------


## haHa

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ 
> 
> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ IPHONE  ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 52 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ  ΑΡΑ ΜΕ iphone ME 1.1.2 και 4.6 bootloader 
> 
> ΑΡΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΛΕΦ..
> 
> ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΑ ?
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ?
> ...


Καλο διαβασμα:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=89


Γενικοτερα πρεπει να κανεις αυτα:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=461


και να αγορασεις και κατι τετοιο(turbosim,nextsim):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Turbo-Sim-Unlock...QQcmdZViewItem



Τελος,μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια και καλο ειναι να μαθεις τροπους...

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες το πήρα, είναι τέλειο.

Κάνω την διαδικασία jailbreak του iclarified αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι εχει κολλήσει στο restore του 1,1,1...   :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Αν πάει κάτι στραβά, κάνεις restore μέσω του iTunes.

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες πρέπει να μπήκε η v1.1.1, το πρόβλημα είναι οτι πάω jailbrakme.com, πατάω install appsnap και με πετάει έξω στο activate iphone όπως πρέπει αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα, σβήνει το backlight/screen και απ'όσο βλέπω αποσυνδεέεται απο το router. Μετά απο 10 ολόκληρα λεπτά, πάλι το ίδιο.

----------


## haHa

> Παίδες το πήρα, είναι τέλειο.
> 
> Κάνω την διαδικασία jailbreak του iclarified αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι εχει κολλήσει στο restore του 1,1,1...


Με γεια!!!!!!!!!!!




> Παίδες πρέπει να μπήκε η v1.1.1, το πρόβλημα είναι οτι πάω jailbrakme.com, πατάω install appsnap και με πετάει έξω στο activate iphone όπως πρέπει αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα, σβήνει το backlight/screen και απ'όσο βλέπω αποσυνδεέεται απο το router. Μετά απο 10 ολόκληρα λεπτά, πάλι το ίδιο.



Υπομονη, θελει πολλες φορες να πας στο jailbrakme.com και να πατησεις  install appsnap ,δεν το πιανει παντα με την πρωτη!

----------


## RyDeR

> Με γεια!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.  :Very Happy: 







> Υπομονη, θελεις πολλες φορες να πας στο jailbrakme.com και να πατησεις  install appsnap ,δεν το πιανει παντα με την πρωτη!


Done!

Με 10 φορές έπιασε πλέον... 

*είναι φανταστικό το κινητό...*  :Worthy:

----------


## haHa

Σου προτεινω να συνεχισεις την αναβαθμιση και να βαλεις και την 1.1.2...  Μην μεινεις με την 1.1.1 ,μιας και η 1.1.2 δεν εχει πια κανενα προβλημα με εφαρμογες,ενω στην 1.1.2 δουλευουν οι xxxsim.

----------


## RyDeR

> Σου προτεινω να συνεχισεις την αναβαθμιση και να βαλεις και την 1.1.2...


Το έκανα ήδη.  :Smile: 


Περιμένω την xxxSIM για τηλέφωνα, με βλέπω να αγνοώ εκείνη που παράγγειλα απο το eBay και να αγοράζω άμεσα μια απο το 9volto.  :Laughing:

----------


## haHa

Εγω ηδη πηρα μια nextsim και δουλευει αψογα σαν κινητο τωρα πια το iPhone (αν και ομολογουμενως ειναι αρκετα δυσχρηστο για λειτουργιες τηλεφωνου) 
και παρηγγειλα και μια ακομα με 16 ευρω (με τα μεταφορικα μεσα!!) απο τον ιδιο που πηρες και εσυ για κινητο φιλου.



Αυτο το προβλημα το εχεις(*iphone negative black screen*):
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...49#post1665549

???

Εγω σε τεσσερα στα τεσσερα που εχω δει, το εχουν σε καποιο βαθμο.
Του Theos δεν το εχει και ζηλευω!


*Και γενικοτερα αλλοι κατοχοι του iPhone εδω στο φορουμ εχουν αυτο το προβλημα(iphone negative black screen)??*
Μονο ο Theos εχει αναφερει οτι δεν το εχει.

........Auto merged post: haHa added 65 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Το έκανα ήδη.


Κανε και αυτο:
http://www.modmyifone.com/wiki/index...edia_Partition



ή μπορεις να το κανεις αυτοματα με αυτην την εφαρμογη:
*BossTool*
_A tool for various unlocking hacks and minor fixes 
like moving apps dir etc_
_http://www.sleepers.net/~iphone/repo.xml_




Κανουμε αυτο το κολπο γιατι:
Υπάρχουν 2 partitions στο iPhone. To System Partition και το υπόλοιπο Media Partition. Το System Partition είναι νομίζω 100MB οπότε με ένα clean install έχεις περίπου 30ΜΒ free.
Ό,τι βάλεις στον φάκελο root και σε subfolders του πηγαίνουν στο άλλο "μεγάλο" partition.
Το κόλπο για να εξοικονομίσεις disk space είναι να βάλεις τα applications σαν subfolder του root.

----------


## RyDeR

> *Και γενικοτερα αλλοι κατοχοι του iPhone εδω στο φορουμ εχουν αυτο το προβλημα(iphone negative black screen)??*
> Μονο ο Theos εχει αναφερει οτι δεν το εχει.


Κανένα πρόβλημα, όλα ΟΚ. Week 51.  :Very Happy: 







> Κανε και αυτο:
> http://www.modmyifone.com/wiki/index...edia_Partition
> 
> 
> 
> ή μπορεις να το κανεις αυτοματα με αυτην την εφαρμογη:
> *BossTool*
> _A tool for various unlocking hacks and minor fixes 
> like moving apps dir etc_
> ...


Έχω ήδη κάποιες εφαρμογές στο iPhone, αν βάλω τώρα το bosstool πειράζει; Θα τις μεταφέρει αυτόματα;

----------


## haHa

> Κανένα πρόβλημα, όλα ΟΚ. Week 51.


Κανενα,μα κανενα προβλημα?? Σου δειχνει το μαυρο μια χαρα?

Μα τοσο ατυχος ημουν??
Με βλεπω να ψαχνω για αλλο iPhone που δεν θα εχει το προβλημα..





> Έχω ήδη κάποιες εφαρμογές στο iPhone, αν βάλω τώρα το bosstool πειράζει; Θα τις μεταφέρει αυτόματα;


Ναι,θα τις μεταφερει αυτοματα.
Καντο,γιατι σε λιγο θα το γεμισεις εφαρμογες και δε θα εχεις χωρο.

Εγω το εκανα χειροκινητα μεσω winscp,μιας και ηθελα να μαθω λιγα πραγματα σιγα-σιγα για το κινητο.

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν εχω αναφερει οτι εμενα εχει ενα κολλημενο pixel-ακι.
Δηλαδη δειχνει μαυρο συνεχεια.
Ευτυχως ειναι κατω-κατω και πρεπει να εχεις μεγενθυντικο φακο για να το δεις  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Σκεφτομαι να ριξω την 1.1.3 τωρα πανω! ]

----------


## haHa

Μακαρι να ειχε εμενα κολλημενο ενα πιξελ(και 2 και 3 κολλημενα θα αντεχα!!!) και να εδειχνε σωστα το μαυρο χρωμα..

----------


## ownagE_

> Μακαρι να ειχε εμενα κολλημενο ενα πιξελ(και 2 και 3 κολλημενα θα αντεχα!!!) και να εδειχνε σωστα το μαυρο χρωμα..



Συμφωνω.
Τα ιδια μου ελεγε και ο RyDeR πριν το παραλαβει  :Razz: 

Μα καλα τοσο χαλια φαινεται?

----------


## haHa

> Συμφωνω.
> Τα ιδια μου ελεγε και ο RyDeR πριν το παραλαβει 
> 
> Μα καλα τοσο χαλια φαινεται?


Σε μερικες φωτογραφιες πραγματικα η κατασταση ειναι απελπιστικη.(Το προβλημα επιδεινωνεται και απο την υποχρεωτικη μετατροπη που κανει το itunes στις φωτο,τις σκουρες τις κανει να φαινονται ακομα πιο σκουρες.Αν τις περασω με winscp σε εναν φακελο -χωρις την υποχρεωτικη μετατροπη του itunes που ριχνει την ποιοτητα- και τις ανοιξω με το mobilepreview φαινονται καπως καλυτερες)

Εδω παραδειγματα:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=355803
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthre...=355803&page=2
http://www.apple-touch.com/ipod-touc...ffect-1534.php
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/10/0...ghtness-issue/







Στο δικο μου(και 3 φιλων) δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια,αλλα το προβλημα ειναι εμφανες.


Ισως ανεβασω καποια στιγμη φωτογραφια για να σου δειξω.

----------


## ownagE_

Τα εχω δει αυτα απλα επειδη ειχα ξαναδιαβασει οτι ειναι λιγοτερο εμφανες σ'εσενα ελεγα μηπως παλευοταν η κατασταση καπως.

Τελος παντων, μηπως ξερει κανεις αν κανω update σε 1.1.3 πως θα εμφανιστουν τα apps που ειχα installed στην 1.1.2?
Δηλαδη οταν εκανα το ιδιο απο 1.1.1 -> 1.1.2 τα apps φαινονταν στο Uninstall του Installer αλλα οχι στο SpringBoard.

----------


## haHa

> Τα εχω δει αυτα απλα επειδη ειχα ξαναδιαβασει οτι ειναι λιγοτερο εμφανες σ'εσενα ελεγα μηπως παλευοταν η κατασταση καπως.


Ναι δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια,αλλα μερικες φωτογραφιες δεν βλεπονται...Τελος παντων!





> Τελος παντων, μηπως ξερει κανεις αν κανω update σε 1.1.3 πως θα εμφανιστουν τα apps που ειχα installed στην 1.1.2?
> Δηλαδη οταν εκανα το ιδιο απο 1.1.1 -> 1.1.2 τα apps φαινονταν στο Uninstall του Installer αλλα οχι στο SpringBoard.


Απο οτι εχω διαβασει,θα εμφανιζονται κανονικα.

----------


## iKoms

> *Και γενικοτερα αλλοι κατοχοι του iPhone εδω στο φορουμ εχουν αυτο το προβλημα(iphone negative black screen)??*
> Μονο ο Theos εχει αναφερει οτι δεν το εχει.


Και εγώ κανένα πρόβλημα. Week 41 (και ο nickolas2005 δεν πρέπει να έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα μιας και τα τηλέφωνά μας είναι αδελφάκια !!!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## haHa

> Και εγώ κανένα πρόβλημα. Week 41 (και ο nickolas2005 δεν πρέπει να έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα μιας και τα τηλέφωνά μας είναι αδελφάκια !!!  )


Εκανες το τεστ ,ε ?
Πω,ζηλευω...



Ασχετο:
Υπαρχει τωρα δωρεαν λυση για την αναγνωριση των επαφων οταν μας παιρνουν τηλεφωνο?? (το προβλημα με το +30 εννοω)

----------


## nickolas2005

Oυτε και εγω εχω κάποιο πρόβλημα και εκανα και το τεστ.

Δεν ξέρω αυτο με τα νουμερα αν υπαρχει κάτι. Εγω τα εχω περασμένα σε κάθε επαφη και με +30 και χωρίς αυτο. Ετσι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## edge_xania

Να ρωτησω κατι γιατι μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα. Εγω που εχω την 1.1.1 εκδοση -ετσι το αγορασα- και το χρησιμοποιω κανονικα σαν τηλεφωνο...Μπορω να κανω update στην 1.1.3..? Και θα λειτουργει παλι χωρις κανενα προβλημα..? Για βοηθηστε λιγο ρε παιδια γιατι μπερδευτηκα...

----------


## haHa

> Δεν ξέρω αυτο με τα νουμερα αν υπαρχει κάτι. Εγω τα εχω περασμένα σε κάθε επαφη και με +30 και χωρίς αυτο. Ετσι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.


Υπηρχε λυση,αλλα τωρα πια την ενσωματωσαν στο greek package που το χρεωνουν ...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 


Να κανω αυτο που λες για καθε επαφη,ειναι η τελευταια λυση που εχω στο μυαλο μου,γιατι θα παρει πολυυυυυ χρονο και δε μου αρεσει να προσθετω και αλλα πεδια χωρις λογο...

........Auto merged post: haHa added 1 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........




> Να ρωτησω κατι γιατι μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα. Εγω που εχω την 1.1.1 εκδοση -ετσι το αγορασα- και το χρησιμοποιω κανονικα σαν τηλεφωνο...Μπορω να κανω update στην 1.1.3..? Και θα λειτουργει παλι χωρις κανενα προβλημα..? Για βοηθηστε λιγο ρε παιδια γιατι μπερδευτηκα...


Με απλα λογια,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

Το κινητο σου αποκλειεται να κλειδωσει...

----------


## nickolas2005

Eγω το εκανα στο adress book τσακα τσακα και μετα εκανα τον συγχρονισμο και όλα οκ.

Α ρε ελληναραδες.. Το χρεωνουν ε? Ολα ειναι δωρεαν εκει μέσα αλλα οι ελληνες να μην χασουν.. Ουτε δεκάρα ρε.. Προτιμώ να τα εχω ολα στα κινεζικα παρα να τους τα σταξω.. :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: nickolas2005 added 0 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........




> Με απλα λογια,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> Το κινητο σου αποκλειεται να κλειδωσει...


Θα παιζει και το τηλεφωνο δηλ?

----------


## iKoms

> Εκανες το τεστ ,ε ?
> Πω,ζηλευω...
> 
> 
> 
> Ασχετο:
> Υπαρχει τωρα δωρεαν λυση για την αναγνωριση των επαφων οταν μας παιρνουν τηλεφωνο?? (το προβλημα με το +30 εννοω)


Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αναγνώριση όταν με παίρνουν τηλ. έχω κάνει install τα GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format, Mobile Enhancer, GrLoc Fixer και τώρα πρόσφατα και το CallForwarding Corrector.




> Να ρωτησω κατι γιατι μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα. Εγω που εχω την 1.1.1 εκδοση -ετσι το αγορασα- και το χρησιμοποιω κανονικα σαν τηλεφωνο...Μπορω να κανω update στην 1.1.3..? Και θα λειτουργει παλι χωρις κανενα προβλημα..? Για βοηθηστε λιγο ρε παιδια γιατι μπερδευτηκα...


Από ότι διάβασα πριν από λίγο ναι μπορείς να το αναβαθμίσεις σε 1.1.3 αλλά* όχι μέσω itunes*  
Περίμενε μερικές μέρες μέχρι να το σιγουρέψουμε... έτσι κι αλλιώς μέχρι τώρα και χωρίς αναβάθμιση μια χαρά είναι το  iphone με το 1.1.1 !!

----------


## haHa

> Θα παιζει και το τηλεφωνο δηλ?


Ναι




> Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αναγνώριση όταν με παίρνουν τηλ. έχω κάνει install τα GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format, Mobile Enhancer, GrLoc Fixer και τώρα πρόσφατα και το CallForwarding Corrector.


Δυστυχως τωρα πια τα GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format,GrLoc Fixer δεν ειναι διαθεσιμα δωρεαν...
Τα εχουν βαλει ολα σε ενα πακετο και το χρεωνουν 25 ευρω..
http://ripdev.com/grproject

Το callforwarding το εχω διορθωσει χειροκινητα μεσω winscp,αν και υπαρχει ακομα ελευθερη η εφαρμογη.
Και το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο εχω .(δωρεαν και αυτο )




> Από ότι διάβασα πριν από λίγο ναι μπορείς να το αναβαθμίσεις σε 1.1.3 αλλά* όχι μέσω itunes*  
> Περίμενε μερικές μέρες μέχρι να το σιγουρέψουμε... έτσι κι αλλιώς μέχρι τώρα και χωρίς αναβάθμιση μια χαρά είναι το  iphone με το 1.1.1 !!


+1

Φυσικα οχι μεσω itunes!

Εδω ο οδηγος:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=604



εδω στα ελληνικα:
http://bigboysworld.wordpress.com/20...9%CF%8E%CE%BD/

........Auto merged post: haHa added 7 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........

Επισης μια ωραια εφαρμογη που βγηκε:





> Παραδοσιακό ελληνικό ορθόδοξο ημερολόγιο, όπως τα ημερολόγια τοίχου. Με ανατολή και δύση ηλίου για δοτά γεωγραφικά σημεία μήκος – πλάτος (εξ’ ορισμού τώρα είναι της Αθήνας σε επόμενη έκδοση και εάν ενδιαφέρει θα βάλω να δίνεις τις συντεταγμένες), τις φάσεις της σελήνης, καθώς και όλες τις ορθόδοξες γιορτές.
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://myapps.googlecode.com/files/my.xml
> Package : My Apps
> Program : greekcalendar

----------


## iKoms

Λοιπόν... με φτιάξατε πάλι και μπορώ να σας πω ότι έκανα αναβάθμηση στο iphone μέσω του παρακάτω οδηγού για MAC


```
http://cre.ations.net/blog/post/iphone-113-jailbreak-released
```

To update  έγινε με απόλυτη επιτυχία και το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει μια χαρά !!!

----------


## stanitsas

Πως βλέπω τι firmware έχω στο iPhone???

----------


## kadronarxis

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω....
Τι update να κάνεις στο iphone με το jailbreak?
Έχει κυκλοφορήσει το iUnlock για 1.1.3 και έχω μείνει πίσω;

----------


## edge_xania

Μολις το εβαλα...Καλο φαινεται δεν δουλευει το summerboard αλλα θα λυθει πιστευω...
Και δεν δουλευει το location στο google maps...Περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα γινει...

----------


## nickolas2005

Γιατι δεν δουλευει το location? Αυτο μου αρεσε ποιο πολυ απο όλα στο νεο firmware....

Aυτο το greekcalendar το εχει βαλει κάποιος? Μηπως κρασαρει το τηλεφωνο ή τιποτα τετοιο?

----------


## haHa

> Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω....
> Τι update να κάνεις στο iphone με το jailbreak?
> Έχει κυκλοφορήσει το iUnlock για 1.1.3 και έχω μείνει πίσω;


Οσοι εχουν προηγουμενες εκδοσεις,αν βαλουν με τον τροπο που ειπαμε παραπανω(δωσαμε λινκ) την 1.1.3,δεν θα εχουν κανενα προβλημα.


*Αρα μπορεις να την βαλεις και εσυ!!*


Και εγινε δηλαδη η 1.1.3 jailbreak,παιρνει εφαρμογες κλπ.Unlock δεν εγινε(οπως και η 1.1.2 δεν εχει γινει) ,δηλαδη να παιρνει τηλεφωνα.Αλλα το τελευταιο απασχολει μονο οσους τους ερθει απο τη μανα τους με αυτην την εκδοση.

Σε οσους το κινητο εχει ερθει με προηγουμενες εκδοσεις και παιρνουν ηδη κανονικα τηλεφωνα(ή με turbosim ή με προγραμμα s/w unlock οπως το anysim ή iUnlock),ακομα και αν αναβαθμιστουν στην 1.1.3 , θα μπορουν να παιρνουν παλι κανονικα τηλεφωνα.


Ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα.




> Γιατι δεν δουλευει το location? Αυτο μου αρεσε ποιο πολυ απο όλα στο νεο firmware....


Δυστυχως δεν λειτουργει,γιατι λειτουργει μονο σε οσα τηλεφωνα ερθουν απο τη μανα τους με 1.1.3 ,δηλαδη σε οσα εχουν το ολοκαινουριο baseband firmware (το οποιο ομως δεν εχει ξεκλεδωθει για να παιρνει τηλεφωνα)

Υπαρχει ομως προγραμμα απο τον installer που κανει παρομοια δουλεια!!!
Locate me λεγεται και λειτουργει μια χαρα!




> Aυτο το greekcalendar το εχει βαλει κάποιος? Μηπως κρασαρει το τηλεφωνο ή τιποτα τετοιο?


Το εχω βαλει εγω σε 3 iphone.
Λειτουργει αψογα και ειναι πολυ ωραιο!!

----------


## nickolas2005

> Δυστυχως δεν λειτουργει,γιατι λειτουργει μονο σε οσα τηλεφωνα ερθουν απο τη μανα τους με 1.1.3 ,δηλαδη σε οσα εχουν το ολοκαινουριο baseban firmware (το οποιο ομως δεν εχει ξεκλεδωθει για να παιρνει τηλεφωνα)
> 
> Υπαρχει ομως προγραμμα απο τον installer που κανει παρομοια δουλεια!!!
> Locate me λεγεται και λειτουργει μια χαρα!


Και δουλευει μεσα απο το google maps? 

Moνο αυτό ειναι το "προβληματικο" χαρακτηριστικο της 1.1.3? Ολα τα άλλα δουλευουν κανονικα?

----------


## haHa

> Και δουλευει μεσα απο το google maps?


Το τρεχεις,βρισκει τις συντεταγμενες και μετα του λες να σε παει στο google maps και σου δειχνει που εισαι.(φυσικα κατα προσεγγιση)
Ειναι πολυ βολικο στο δρομο,γιατι πχ αν ψαχνεις καποιο δρομο και εισαι κοντα, δε χρειαζεται να ψαχνεις να βρεις με το google maps το μερος.
Σε παει αυτο κατευθειαν κατα προσεγγιση και εσυ βρισκεις μετα πως να πας εκει που θελεις.


Ακομα και το απλο παραδειγμα για να βρειτε το σπιτι σας,θα κανετε 5 sec γιατι θα ανοιξει το google maps σε εκεινη την περιοχη!






> Moνο αυτό ειναι το "προβληματικο" χαρακτηριστικο της 1.1.3? Ολα τα άλλα δουλευουν κανονικα?


Απο οτι λενε,ναι.Εγω δεν την εχω βαλει ακομα.

----------


## nickolas2005

Για να βαλω αυτο το εορτολογιο αναγκαστηκα να βαλω ενα προγραμμα jiggy λεγεται. Το ζητουσε. Ετσι εγινε και σε εσας?

Τι ειναι αυτο το jiggy? Μπορώ να το βγάλω τώρα?

----------


## haHa

> Για να βαλω αυτο το εορτολογιο αναγκαστηκα να βαλω ενα προγραμμα jiggy λεγεται. Το ζητουσε. Ετσι εγινε και σε εσας?
> 
> Τι ειναι αυτο το jiggy? Μπορώ να το βγάλω τώρα?


Ναι,το ζητουσε και σε εμας.Ειναι απαραιτητο,μην ανησυχεις.

Επρεπε να βαλεις το jiggy και το και το jiggy runtime.

Μετα την εγκατασταση,χρειαζεται μονο το jiggy runtime,το σκετο jiggy μπορεις να το βγαλεις.


Ωραιο το ημερολογιο ε?

----------


## nickolas2005

Πολυ ωραιο! Αξιζει πραγματικα και πιστευω πως ηταν απαραίτητη μια τετοια εφαρμογη.

----------


## haHa

Και για οποιον θελει ελληνικο (δωρεαν) πληκτρολογιο:


(οι οδηγιες ειναι απο αλλο φορουμ)



> Ανοιγουμε τον installer και πρόσθετουμε τα sources:
> 
> - "http://repository.ripdev.com"
> - "http://mediaweb.gr/iphone.xml" 
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, κάνουμε install με τη σειρά:
> 
> από τη κατηγορία RiP Dev
> 
> ...


........Auto merged post: haHa added 9 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> Πολυ ωραιο! Αξιζει πραγματικα και πιστευω πως ηταν απαραίτητη μια τετοια εφαρμογη.



Ε,αντε βαλε και το locate me!!

----------


## nickolas2005

Mα δεν εχω την 1.1.3

----------


## haHa

> Mα δεν εχω την 1.1.3


Μα αυτο ειναι προγραμμα απο τον installer και κανει οτι θα εκανε το χαρακτηριστικο της 1.1.3.


Eιναι στον installer ,στην κατηγορια Utilities .

----------


## nickolas2005

Navizon gps λεγεται?

Ακυρο. Το βρηκα το locate me, αλλα υπάρχει και αυτο το navizon gps που μαλλον κανει την ιδια δουλεια.

----------


## haHa

> Navizon gps λεγεται?
> 
> Ακυρο. Το βρηκα το locate me, αλλα υπάρχει και αυτο το navizon gps που μαλλον κανει την ιδια δουλεια.


Το navizon gps θελει να κανεις εγγραφη.
Οποτε οπως μπηκε,βγηκε...
Το locate me ειναι αρκετα απλο,ευχρηστο και κανει αυτο που υποσχεται.

----------


## nickolas2005

Μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι γυρω στα 3 χιλιομετρα πιο μακρια.. χαχα

----------


## haHa

> Μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι γυρω στα 3 χιλιομετρα πιο μακρια.. χαχα


Ε ,ετσι ειναι,κατα προσεγγιση..(δεν ειναι gps)

Αλλα ανοιγει ο χαρτης εκει που εισαι και ειναι πολυ θετικο.

----------


## nickolas2005

Εβαλα και το navizon, γραφτηκα και ουτε μπορει να με εντοπίσει..

----------


## RyDeR

Εγκατέστησα το BossToοl και πάτησα relocate wallpapers/ringtones/apps, ελευθερώθηκε λίγος χώρος στο partition. Η βλακεία μου όμως είναι οτι δεν διάβασα οτι χρειάζεται το BSD subsystem πρώτα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

Ακόμη έβαλα το OpenSSH, έγραφε οτι είναι και server και client αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να ξεκινήσω τον client. Γνωρίζετε πώς να το κάνω;

----------


## haHa

Πρωτον βαλε το bsd ,χρειαζεται γενικως..

Τον client του ssh,μπορεις να τον ξεκινησεις απο terminal.

Βαλε την εφαρμογη terminal.

----------


## haHa

> Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αναγνώριση όταν με παίρνουν τηλ. έχω κάνει install τα GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format, Mobile Enhancer, GrLoc Fixer και τώρα πρόσφατα και το CallForwarding Corrector.



Μπορεις φιλε Hellassat αν ξερεις απο winscp ή γενικοτερα ssh να παρεις απο το iphone της συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες:

*GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format,GrLoc Fixer


*και να μου τις στειλεις για να τις βαλω, γιατι τωρα πια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες??

----------


## iKoms

> Μπορεις φιλε Hellassat αν ξερεις απο winscp ή γενικοτερα ssh να παρεις απο το iphone της συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες:
> 
> *GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format,GrLoc Fixer
> 
> 
> *και να μου τις στειλεις για να τις βαλω, γιατι τωρα πια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμες??


Αν με βοηθήσεις λίγο για το πως να το κάνω πολύ ευχαρίστως!

----------


## RyDeR

> *GrNumber Corrector, GrNumber format,GrLoc Fixer*


haHa τι ακριβώς κάνουν αυτές οι εφαρμογές;  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Αν με βοηθήσεις λίγο για το πως να το κάνω πολύ ευχαρίστως!


Tελικως τις μετετρεψα τις επαφες με το χερι....
Αλλα επειδη θα τις ηθελα τις εφαρμογες, αν εχεις windows αν μπορεις κατεβασε το iphonelist .
Αν σου φαινονται πολυπλοκα, δεν πειραζει.
Αφου ξεζιπαρεις το iphonelist,τρεχεις το αρχειο iPhoneList.exe εχοντας συνδεδεμενο το κινητο με usb.

Τωρα βλεπεις ολα τα αρχεια του iPhone!

Πας στον καταλογο Applications και εκει λογικα θα βρεις τις εφαρμογες αυτες.
Τις επιλεγεις και με δεξι κλικ λες "Get Files" και διαλεγεις σε ποιον φακελο του υπολογιστη σου να αποθηκευτουν.
Τα σωνεις και μετα μου τα στελνεις!





> haHa τι ακριβώς κάνουν αυτές οι εφαρμογές;


Διορθωνουν αυτοματα το προβλημα αναγνωρισης των επαφων σου αν δεν ειναι αποθηκευμενες με το +30 στην αρχη...
Τωρα ποια ακριβως κανει τι,δεν ξερω...

----------


## iKoms

Δεν εχω windows φίλε μου εδω και ένα χρόνο... και από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θέλω να τα ξαναδώ ποτέ !!!

Για Mac υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο;

----------


## haHa

> Δεν εχω windows φίλε μου εδω και ένα χρόνο... και από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θέλω να τα ξαναδώ ποτέ !!!
> 
> Για Mac υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο;


Αν εχεις το κουραγιο :

Ελπιζω αρχικα να εχεις βαλει ο ssh και το bsd απο τον ινσταλλερ στο iphone.

Αν ναι,ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο!


Εδω πιο αναλυτικες οδηγιες για προσβαση στα αρχεια του Iphone αν βρισκεται ο mac και το iphone συνδεδεμενα στον ιδιο ρουτερ(το iphone ασυρματα και ο mac ενσυρματα ή ασυρματα):
http://iphone.piratx.com/
Και συγκεκριμενα απο το βημα 6ο και μετα:
Το προγραμμα για ftp ειναι το transmit και θα το βρεις εδω



> Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να συνδεθούμε στο iPhone μας μέσω FTP, θα πρέπει να βρούμε ένα πρόγραμμα FTP το οποίο να υποστηρίζει SFTP, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το transmit αλλά και το fugu είναι εξίσου καλό. Θα πρέπει να το έχετε κατεβάσει στην αρχή του οδηγού και αυτό.
> χρησιμοποιούμε την IP και τα ίδια στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιήσαμε και στο SSH, αλλά δεν ξενχνάμε να αλλάξουμε την πόρτα και να βάλουμε την 22 (αυτή είναι που ορίζει στο fugu το προτόκολο SFTP)
> 
> Τα στοιχεία είναι:
> 
> username:root
> 
> password:dottie


Λογικα ο κωδικος συνδεσης για ssh θα ειναι dootie (διαφορετικα δοκιμασε τον "alpine") και user θα ειναι ο root.




> Κάνουμε click στο connect και θα μας ζητηθεί το password.
> 
> την στιγμή που θα συνδεθείτε θα πρέπει να δείτε αυτούς τους δυο φακέλους, βρισκόμαστε στο directory που ονομάζεται root.



θα πρέπει απο το menu που βρίσκετε εκεί να πλοηγηθούμε στο /Applications και εκει λογικα θα βρεις τις εφαρμογες αυτες.
Tις σωνεις στον mac σου και μας τις στελνεις!






Αν σου φαινονται πολυπλοκα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## ownagE_

Λοιπον, περασα την 1.1.3 ολα οκ.
Μονο που εξαφανιστηκαν τα apps μου.
Δεν υπαρχουν πλεον ουτε στο Uninstall του Installer αλλα τρωνε κανονικα το χωρο απο τη μνημη.
Καμια ιδεα (τουλαχιστον για να τις σβησω)?

----------


## haHa

> Λοιπον, περασα την 1.1.3 ολα οκ.
> Μονο που εξαφανιστηκαν τα apps μου.
> Δεν υπαρχουν πλεον ουτε στο Uninstall του Installer αλλα τρωνε κανονικα το χωρο απο τη μνημη.
> Καμια ιδεα (τουλαχιστον για να τις σβησω)?


Λογικα χαθηκαν γιατι τις ειχες μεταφερει το media partition..

http://www.winandmac.com/mobile/ipho...ed-iphone-113/




> 10. Applications disappeared after upgrade
> 
> This will happen if you have moved your Applications use this hack. Revert the hack by following commands shown in picture:

----------


## ownagE_

Οχι δεν τις ειχα μεταφερει.
Βλεπω στο iTunes στο other 250mB.
Καπως πρεπει να τις σβησω.
Προσπαθω να φτιαξω το SSH τωρα γιατι δεν μου το εμφανιζει στο springboard.

----------


## haHa

> Οχι δεν τις ειχα μεταφερει.
> Βλεπω στο iTunes στο other 250mB.
> Καπως πρεπει να τις σβησω.
> Προσπαθω να φτιαξω το SSH τωρα γιατι δεν μου το εμφανιζει στο springboard.



Καλα 250 mb ,δυσκολα να ειναι οι εφαρμογες σου.



Δες αυτο τοτε:
http://www.winandmac.com/mobile/ipho...ed-iphone-113/





> 1. Remove the huge 300MB file to save the space
> You can manually login to iPhone through SSH, navigate to “/”, remove the folder “softupgrade”. Or, you can install the “1.1.3 Soft Upg. Cleaner” from Installer of iPhone.

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν υπαρχει τετοιος φακελος καθως το εκανα με το 1.1.3 soft upg. cleaner ηδη  :Wink: 
Αυτες οι εντολες που εδωσες παραπανω δεν δουλευουν με WinSCP για να τις δοκιμασω.
Εχουν αλλη syntax μαλλον.

----------


## haHa

Δηλαδη δεν ειχες εγκαταστησει ουτε το bosstool???

----------


## ownagE_

Οχι  :Razz: 
Βασικα δεν βρισκω τις εφαρμογες πουθενα!
Τι τρωει ομως τα 250mb?  :Thinking:

----------


## iKoms

Αυτό ψάχνω και εγώ τώρα...
Με sftp δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ όπως πρίν με την 1.1.1 κάτι θα θέλει update

----------


## ownagE_

Το εφτιαξα εγω το SFTP (SSH - OpenSSH).
Κανε reinstall το BSD Subsystems και το OpenSSH.
Στο springboard δεν θα εμφανιζεται αλλα δουλευει κανονικα.
Επισης checkαρε μηπως εχει παρει αλλη IP το iPhone.
Εγω τωρα παω για Restore σε 1.1.1 ωστε να σβηστουν ολα, μετα 1.1.2 και μετα 1.1.3.
Καλο κουραγιο να εχω  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Το εφτιαξα εγω το SFTP (SSH - OpenSSH).
> Κανε reinstall το BSD Subsystems και το OpenSSH.
> Στο springboard δεν θα εμφανιζεται αλλα δουλευει κανονικα.
> Επισης checkαρε μηπως εχει παρει αλλη IP το iPhone.
> Εγω τωρα παω για Restore σε 1.1.1 ωστε να σβηστουν ολα, μετα 1.1.2 και μετα 1.1.3.
> Καλο κουραγιο να εχω


Ωραιος!

Κουραγιο για το restore. (νομιζω ομως οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι να πας σε 1.1.2   Μπορεις κατευθειαν απο την 1.1.1 να πας σε 1.1.3)

----------


## iKoms

> Το εφτιαξα εγω το SFTP (SSH - OpenSSH).
> Κανε reinstall το BSD Subsystems και το OpenSSH.
> Στο springboard δεν θα εμφανιζεται αλλα δουλευει κανονικα.
> Επισης checkαρε μηπως εχει παρει αλλη IP το iPhone.
> Εγω τωρα παω για Restore σε 1.1.1 ωστε να σβηστουν ολα, μετα 1.1.2 και μετα 1.1.3.
> Καλο κουραγιο να εχω


Thanks !
  Και εγώ θέλω να το κάνω αυτό αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να σιγουρευτώ ότι θα κρατήσω τις εφαρμογές για να έχω αναγνώριση κλήσης κλπ.. δεν είναι για να τα πληρώνουμε τώρα.

Κοίτα τι μου βγάζει 


```
Macintosh-2:~ Hellassat$ ssh -I root 192.168.1.5
no support for smartcards.
ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.5 port 22: Operation timed out
Macintosh-2:~ Ioannis$
```

........Auto merged post: Hellassat added 23 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........

Εντάξει τώρα με το ssh 
Λοιπόν φίλε  haha  τι κάνουμε τώρα;

----------


## haHa

> Εντάξει τώρα με το ssh
> Λοιπόν φίλε haha τι κάνουμε τώρα;




Εδω πιο αναλυτικες οδηγιες για προσβαση στα αρχεια του Iphone αν βρισκεται ο mac σου και το iphone συνδεδεμενα στον ιδιο ρουτερ(το iphone ασυρματα και ο mac ενσυρματα ή ασυρματα):
http://iphone.piratx.com/
*Και συγκεκριμενα απο το βημα 6ο και μετα:*
Το προγραμμα για ftp ειναι το transmit και θα το βρεις εδω





> Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να συνδεθούμε στο iPhone μας μέσω FTP, θα πρέπει να βρούμε ένα πρόγραμμα FTP το οποίο να υποστηρίζει SFTP, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το transmit αλλά και το fugu είναι εξίσου καλό. Θα πρέπει να το έχετε κατεβάσει στην αρχή του οδηγού και αυτό.
> χρησιμοποιούμε την IP και τα ίδια στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιήσαμε και στο SSH, αλλά δεν ξενχνάμε να αλλάξουμε την πόρτα και να βάλουμε την 22 (αυτή είναι που ορίζει στο fugu το προτόκολο SFTP)
> 
> Τα στοιχεία είναι:
> 
> username:root
> 
> password:dottie


Λογικα ο κωδικος συνδεσης για ssh θα ειναι dootie (διαφορετικα δοκιμασε τον "alpine" ή οτι αλλο εχεις βαλει εσυ) και user θα ειναι ο root.





> Κάνουμε click στο connect και θα μας ζητηθεί το password.
> 
> την στιγμή που θα συνδεθείτε θα πρέπει να δείτε αυτούς τους δυο φακέλους, βρισκόμαστε στο directory που ονομάζεται root.




θα πρέπει απο το menu που βρίσκετε εκεί να πλοηγηθούμε στο /Applications και εκει λογικα θα βρεις τις εφαρμογες αυτες.
Tις σωνεις στον mac σου και μας τις στελνεις!

----------


## iKoms

Δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εφαρμογές στο Applications.... που αλλού να ψάξω;

----------


## haHa

> Δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εφαρμογές στο Applications.... που αλλού να ψάξω;


Ωχ,μαλλον τσαμπα σε ταλαιπωρησα...


Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ,δεν ειναι ακριβως εφαρμογες ,απλα ετρεχαν και αλλαζαν κατι στο iphone...
Για αυτο και δεν εχουν και εικονιδια...

----------


## iKoms

Δεν πειράζει... κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα!

Μόλις πριν λίγο δοκίμασα ένα προγραμματάκι στο Macbook το "telekinesis"


```
http://code.google.com/p/telekinesis/
```

Και έπαθα πλάκα... μπορείς να χειριστείς το mac !!! να δείς από την κάμερα να δείς τα applications κλπ.
Όποιος έχει mac αξίζει να το δεί.

----------


## haHa

> Δεν πειράζει... κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα!
> 
> Μόλις πριν λίγο δοκίμασα ένα προγραμματάκι στο Macbook το "telekinesis"
> 
> 
> ```
> http://code.google.com/p/telekinesis/
> ```
> 
> ...


Μπορεις να κατασκοπευεις απο μακρια τι γινεται σπιτι σου.....

----------


## iKoms

Βρε παιδιά κοιτάζω τώρα στον installer και στα Greek sources μου δείχνει ένα Format fix SMS & Calls
Μήπως αυτό σας φτιάξει το πρόβλημα με την αναγνωριση;

Τώρα τσέκαρα και δεν δουλεύει η αναγνώριση ούτε σε εμένα... χάσαμε!!
Και το παραπάνω δεν λειτουργεί... ξαναχάσαμε

----------


## haHa

Για δες αν μπορεις να το βαλεις..
Λογικα δεν μπορεις.
Εχουν ριξει τωρα πια το site-repository.

Λογικα τιποτα απο το greek sources δεν μπαινει.

----------


## iKoms

Ναι δεν μπορώ να το βάλω και ακόμα ένα που υπάρχει στο unlockng tools είναι για το 1.1.1

----------


## iKoms

Λοιπόν τα τελευταία νέα... ξενέρωσα πολύ που έχασα την αναγνώριση κλήσης και για να ξεσπάσω κάπου του έκανα rerstore σε 1.1.1 !!!

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μετά το restore έκανα το activation αλλά δεν μου κλείδωσε τη SIM !!! Χωρίς να βάλω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τον installer αναγνώρισε την κάρτα της Vodafone.

Και τώρα είμαι έτοιμος να ξαναπεράσω την 1.1.3 ξανά !!!! χαχαχα

----------


## haHa

*Λυση για την αναγνωριση κλησης!!*

(μαλλον ειναι μονο για 1.1.2)

Απο αλλο φορουμ:





> ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ-ΟΝΟΜΑΤΩΝ:
> 
> 1)Κατεβαστε το συνημμενο αρχειο
> 2)Καντε το extract σε ενα temp folder
> 3)Μετα μπειτε στο iPhone,μεσω Winscp(ή οτι αλλο χρησιμοποιειτε) στον φακελο /System/Library/Frameworks/AppSupport.framework/ και αντιγραψτε οτι υπαρχει στο temp folder,δλδ τα 2 αρχεια και τον καταλογο "Support".
> 4)Καντε ενα restart και πλεον θα εχετε αναγνωριση και στους αριθμους των SMS(+30ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ)...

----------


## haHa

Γενικοτερα η 1.1.3 εχει καποια προβληματακια,κυριως ασυμβατοτητες με μερικες εφαρμογες (πχ με το δωρεαν ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο),
οποτε κανετε λιγο υπομονη και μεινετε με την 1.1.2 .

----------


## iKoms

Εγώ μιας και είπα να ασχοληθώ το ξέσκισα... είμαι στη δεύτερη φορά που του έκανα restore και τα ξαναπερνάω όλα από την αρχή !!!

Η αναγνώριση των κλήσεων πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά με το Phone # to name fix που το βρίσκεις στο Unlocking Tools (Source http://i.unlock.no)

----------


## haHa

*iGreek is open source project, Greek Localization for Apple iPhone.*

δωρεαν

repository:
http://igreek.googlecode.com/files/igreek.xml

open project:
http://igreek.googlecode.com/

----------


## RyDeR

> *iGreek is open source project, Greek Localization for Apple iPhone.*
> 
> δωρεαν
> 
> repository:
> http://igreek.googlecode.com/files/igreek.xml
> 
> open project:
> http://igreek.googlecode.com/


Να το βάλω;  :Thinking:  Αν και δεν μ'αρέσουν τα Ελληνικά στο iPhone, θέλω να δω πώς θα είναι.  :Crazy:

----------


## haHa

> Να το βάλω;  Αν και δεν μ'αρέσουν τα Ελληνικά στο iPhone, θέλω να δω πώς θα είναι.


Βαλτο!
διαλεγεις αν θελεις να εχει ελληνικο ή οχι μενου απο τα settings.
Και ακομα και οταν το εχεις στα οχι εχει καποια θετικα.

Και εγω το μενου το εχω στα Αγγλικα.

----------


## ariadgr

> open project:
> http://igreek.googlecode.com/


Μπορείς να αναφέρεις περιληπτικά τι προσφέρει, εκτός από την επιλογή για ελληνικό μενού;
Έχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο;
Επιτρέπει 160 ελληνικούς (κεφαλαίους) χαρακτήρες στα SMS;
Δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα;

----------


## haHa

Οχι ειναι κυριως επιλογη για ελληνικο μενου(φαινεται να δουλευει απροβληματιστα).

Για ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο και 160 χαρακτηρες στα μηνυματα εδω:




> Ανοιγουμε τον installer και πρόσθετουμε τα sources:
> 
> - "http://repository.ripdev.com"
> - "http://mediaweb.gr/iphone.xml"
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, κάνουμε install με τη σειρά:
> 
> από τη κατηγορία RiP Dev
> 
> ...

----------


## RyDeR

Σήμερα το κατάφερα και το κόλλησα.

Είχα ανοιχτό το snapshot και έφτιαχνα κάτι στο photoboard ώστε να το βάλω για φόντο αργότερα... μόλις τελείωσα, πάτησα "snap" και πάγωσε. Περίμενα πόση ώρα, το έκανα reboot και πλέον κολλάει όταν πάει να εμφανίζει στο spingboard. Βγαίνει δηλαδή το "snap" button και κολλάει στο logo της apple κατα την εκκίνηση. 

Πω και πως βαριέμαι να κάνω restore και όλα απο την αρχή...  :Sad:  


Αυτό με προβληματίζει για αργότερα που θα έχω contacts, camera photos (ήδη έχω και θα τις χάσω), bookmarks κλπ.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνουν backup στο iTunes; Κυρίως τα contacts;

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 6 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........

Άκυρο, τελικά άνοιξε απλά έχει ακόμη το "snap" button και επειδή το shortcut του snapshot το έχω σε φάκελο του "categories" δεν μπορώ να το πατήσω.

Πως κάνω kill μια εφαρμογή;

----------


## tsopanos

Dock -> right click on app button -> Force Quit

ή τρέχεις το Activity Monitor και κάνεις από εκεί Force Quit.

----------


## nickolas2005

Eξι δευτερολεπτα κρατημενο το κεντρικό κουμπί.

----------


## RyDeR

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι η εφαρμογή τρέχει στο background, εμφανίζεται παντού το "snap" button και δεν μπορώ να μπω για να το κλείσω.

----------


## ownagE_

@haHa

Εκανα ολα οσα ειπες για το ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο αλλα στα Settings -> General -> Keyboard εμφανιστηκε απλα μια επιλογη SMS160.
Την εβαλα ON αλλα το keyboard παραμενει στα Αγγλικα.
Στο international keyboards δεν μου εβγαλε καμια επιλογη για Ελληνικα.

Να σημειωσω οτι ακολουθησα ολα οσα ειπες αλλα δεν μπορεσα να κανω εγκατασταση το Ρωσσικο keyboard καθως μου εβγαλε error στο τελος του install.
Επισης, εχω την 1.1.3.

Το ελληνικο menu παιζει παντως μια χαρα.
Θελει βεβαια διορθωσουλες  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Βαρέθηκα να πατάω "Install appSnap".  :Rant:  1 ώρα προσπαθώ.  :Very angry: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 88 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........

Μετά απο 90 λεπτά, πάλι δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. Μα έλεος ρε παιδιά.  :Mad:

----------


## aragorn

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σας ρε σεις.
Εγώ πάντως αν δεν κυκλοφορήσει επίσημα εν Ελλάδι δεν πρόκειται να το αγοράσω.
Όπως δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσω ipod μέχρι να ενσωματώσουν ραδιόφωνο....

----------


## esykas

χαρά στην αυτοσυγκράτηση σου  :Respekt:

----------


## aragorn

> χαρά στην αυτοσυγκράτηση σου


Πάνε οι εποχές που πείραζα τα πάντα!
τώρα απλώς θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου εύκολα και απλά  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω σε v1.1.3. Aπλά σκέφτομαι ως προς ποιον οδηγό να ακολουθήσω...

DevTeam (Windoze) or DevTeam (Installer) or iBrickr;

Ο δοκιμασμένος τρόπος, όχι απο 'μένα αλλά απο διάφορα που διαβάζω είναι το τελευταίος.  :Thinking:

----------


## nickolas2005

Ναι αλλα δεν δουλευουν οι ηχοι κλήσης!

----------


## jtheogr

Μια χαρά δουλεύουν οι ήχοι κλήσεις.

----------


## ownagE_

> Ναι αλλα δεν δουλευουν οι ηχοι κλήσης!



Δουλευουν.
Αλλα και σε οσους υπαρχει προβλημα εχει βγει εδω και μερικες μερες ενα fix/tweak που το διορθωνει  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Έκανα update μέσω installer τελικά, όλα πήγαν καλά αν και πήρε τον τριπλάσιο χρόνο απ'όσο έγραφε στο iClarified.
Βέβαια τώρα έχω ~250MB "other" files στο κινητό, πως καθαρίζουν; Δεν είχα βάλει καμία εφαρμογή πριν κάνω το upgrade σε 1.1.3, μόνο το BSD Sybsystem.

Επίσης να πω οτι ήρθε και η turbosim του 9volto σήμερα (δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω την άλλη  :Razz: ) και όλα jet με την vodafone 3g sim μου. 

Ξέρει κανείς πως βάζω custom ringtones (@windoze); Μου έδωσε ο Κώστας (απο πάνω) ένα link αλλά το έχασα.  :Embarassed: 

_____

Είχα ένα προβληματάκι τώρα το βράδυ και δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται γιατί έκανα μαζεμένα upgrade σε v1.1.3 και να βάλω την turbosim.
Μετά 4 ώρες λειτουργίας με την turbosim - όλα ΟΚ, για μια στιγμή πάω να ξεκλειδώσω το κινητό και ήταν σαν σβηστό. Δεν ανταποκρινόταν πουθενά... Βγάζω το tray της sim και τότε ξύπνησε, το ξαναέβαλα και όλα ΟΚ μέχρι τώρα... κόλλημα στιγμής μάλλον θα ήταν.

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 1 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........

Α κάτι ακομή, το google maps δεν μου παίζει. Δεν τραβάει data και δεν μου δείχνει εικόνες. Τι να έπαθε;

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 10 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

Βρήκα πως να βάλω ringtones, όλα good.  :Cool:

----------


## stanitsas

Καλημέρα σας.

Ήθελα μια μικρή βοήθεια.
Εχω ένα iPhone με firmware 1.0.2 (αρχικά όταν το πήρα ήταν σε 1.1.1 αλλά εκείνος που μου το ξεκλείδωσε το είχε γυρίσει σε 1.0.2).

Θέλω να του κάνω αναβάθμιση σε υπολογιστή Mac (LEOPARD).

Υπάρχει κάποιο site που να περιγράφει την διαδικασία?
Αναμένω τις προτάσεις σας!

----------


## ownagE_

http://www.iclarified.com/entries/in...caid=2&scid=11

----------


## stanitsas

Μπορώ να βάλω την 1.1.3 κατευθείαν ή πρέπει πρώτα να πάω σε άλλη έκδοση?

Και αν ναι λειτουργεί καλά η 1.1.3 ?

----------


## ownagE_

Πρεπει να πας 1.1.1 -> 1.1.2 -> 1.1.3  :Sad: 

Μια χαρα παιζει σ'εμενα η 1.1.3

----------


## stanitsas

Tiς προηγούμενες εκδόσεις θα τις βρω στο site που μου έδωσες?
Και πρέπει να κάνω crack και στην 1.1.1 και στην 1.1.2 και μετα να βάλω την 1.1.3?

Με βλέπω να παιδεύομαι 2-3 μέρες έτσι.

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι αυτο το site τα εχει ολα.
Διαβασε τις οδηγιες πολυ προσεχτικα.
Χρειαζονται jailbreak ολες οι εκδοσεις που θα περασεις.
Η 1.1.1 χειροκινητο, η 1.1.2 με προγραμμα και τελος η 1.1.3 παλι με προγραμμα.
Οι οδηγιες τα αναφερουν ολα μην ανησυχεις.
Ενδεχεται να χασεις τις εφαρμογες σου ομως. Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος, εγω παντως τις εχασα.
Κρατα κι ενα backup τις επαφες σου για καλο και για κακο.  :Razz: 
Οι εικονες/mp3 δεν χανονται, τουλαχιστον σ'εμενα δεν χαθηκαν.
Αν προχωρησεις (μετα απο αυτα που σου ειπα  :Razz: ), υπομονη!

----------


## iKoms

Εγω πάντος πήγα κατευθείαν από 1.1.1 σε 1.1.3 και έπαιξε καλά..

----------


## baldrick

Παιδιά ένας φίλος θα επισκεφθεί τον Μάρτη την Αμερική οπότε και σκέφτομαι να του πω να μου αγοράσει ένα Iphone από εκεί γιατί από ότι είχα δει πωλείτε έναντι 300 δολλαρίων. Αυτό που έχω ακούσει αλλά δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος είναι το εξής:

Μου είπαν ότι από Αμερική μπορείς να το πάρεις ξεκλείδωτο κατ ευθείαν αν το αγοράσεις για συγκεκριμένο πάροχο (δεν θυμάμαι ποια εταιρία είναι δυστηχώς). Αυτό που αν μπορεί κανείς να μου απαντήσει είναι αν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ή θα πρέπει κάθε τρεις και λίγο να βάζω firmware για να ξεκλειδώνει και να παίξει μπάλα από Cosmote. Ξέρει κανείς πως και τι μπορεί να γίνει με αυτό..?

----------


## ownagE_

> Παιδιά ένας φίλος θα επισκεφθεί τον Μάρτη την Αμερική οπότε και σκέφτομαι να του πω να μου αγοράσει ένα Iphone από εκεί γιατί από ότι είχα δει πωλείτε έναντι 300 δολλαρίων. Αυτό που έχω ακούσει αλλά δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος είναι το εξής:
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι από Αμερική μπορείς να το πάρεις ξεκλείδωτο κατ ευθείαν αν το αγοράσεις για συγκεκριμένο πάροχο (δεν θυμάμαι ποια εταιρία είναι δυστηχώς). Αυτό που αν μπορεί κανείς να μου απαντήσει είναι αν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ή θα πρέπει κάθε τρεις και λίγο να βάζω firmware για να ξεκλειδώνει και να παίξει μπάλα από Cosmote. Ξέρει κανείς πως και τι μπορεί να γίνει με αυτό..?



Οχι, δεν ειναι ετσι.
Κοστιζει 400$, το παιρνεις απο την ΑΤ&Τ και προϋποθέτει ενεργοποιηση 2ετους συμβολαιου με την ΑΤ&Τ για να λειτουργησει κανονικα.
Φυσικα εσυ θα πεις του φιλου σου να το παρει και να στο φερει πακετο.
Ετσι δεν θα ενεργοποιηθει ποτε το συμβολαιο αλλα το κινητο θα ειναι κλειδωμενο.
Παντως θα σου βγει ~280€ (400$ * 0.69) οποτε δινεις κανα 50€ ακομα για να παρεις μια xxxSIM (για να δουλευει η SIM δηλαδη) του ριχνεις και jailbreak και καθαρισες.

----------


## iced

Ετσι ακριβως, Θα σου κοστισει γυρω στα 330 συνολικα!

----------


## baldrick

Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται η τιμή. Το θέμα είναι με τα ξεκλειδώματα να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά που θα αναβαθμίζεται το itunes και καινούριο λογισμικό για να ξεκλειδώνει.

EDIT: Για να καταλάβω και κάτι άλλο. Η AT&T δεν είναι όπως στην Ελλάδα που υπογράφεις το συμβόλαιο κατά την αγορά του κινητού..? Γίνεται κάτι σαν ενεργοποίηση και ΑΝ το ενεργοποιήσεις μόνο τότε θα πληρώνεις..?

----------


## iced

Η ΑΤ&Τ απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι σαν την cosmote σε "μεγεθος". Εσυ θα παρεις το iphone, θα κανεις jailbreak (θα κανει τα παντα εκτος απο το να παιρνει τηλ) και μετα μα μια sim ξεκλειδωματος θα συντονιστεις στον παροχεα σου εδω. Το θεμα που προκυπτει ειναι οτι προσ το παρον στην τελευταια εκδοση που πουλιεται 1,1,3 δεν γινεται jailbreak αλλα ειναι θεμα ημερων να σπασει...

----------


## el_greco

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

εδώ και λίγους μήνες έχω ένα iPhone με 1.1.1, αγορασμένο από Αμερική, ξεκλειδωμένο κλπ εδώ. Κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το θέμα για το οποίο γράφω αφορά τα sms τα οποία έρχονται από εταιρίες κλπ, από τετραψήφια νούμερα δηλαδή, τα οποία το iPhone δεν τα αναγνωρίζει και τα βγάζει είτε σαν κενά μηνύματα, είτε σαν "κινέζικα". Έχει κανείς υπ'όψιν κάποιο fix για αυτό;

Περιμένω ας πούμε κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης forthnet 2play στο κινητό, και φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να τους λάβω...

----------


## iced

Πολυ περιεργο

----------


## iKoms

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> εδώ και λίγους μήνες έχω ένα iPhone με 1.1.1, αγορασμένο από Αμερική, ξεκλειδωμένο κλπ εδώ. Κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Το θέμα για το οποίο γράφω αφορά τα sms τα οποία έρχονται από εταιρίες κλπ, από τετραψήφια νούμερα δηλαδή, τα οποία το iPhone δεν τα αναγνωρίζει και τα βγάζει είτε σαν κενά μηνύματα, είτε σαν "κινέζικα". Έχει κανείς υπ'όψιν κάποιο fix για αυτό;
> 
> Περιμένω ας πούμε κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης forthnet 2play στο κινητό, και φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να τους λάβω...


Υπάρχει ένα patch για αυτό... δεν θυμάμαι που ακριβώς ίσως στο unlocking tools

----------


## stanitsas

Mια βοήθεια παιδια!

Στο iPhone πρεπει να εχω 1.0.2 λογισμικό.

Μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση απο το itunes σε  1.1.3 επειτα να κάνω ξεκλειδωμα?

Δεν βρισκω οδηγό από 1.0.2 σε 1.1.1 για να κανω αυτο το μεταβατικό στάδιο.

Τι προτείνετε?

........Auto merged post: stanitsas added 14 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........

Που να πάω στο τηλ προκειμενου να δω το firmware pou exei?

----------


## haHa

iPhone Greek Contacts sorting. (free) Version 2.1

Διορθώνει το πρόβλημα του Sort Order.

iPhone Source : http://myapps.110mb.com/iphone.xml
Package : My Apps 
GreekContactsSort


Για να εχουμε ψαξιμο και sort στις ελληνικες επαφες μας!

----------


## aragorn

Νέο iphone στα 16 γίγα

http://www.apple.com/iphone/?sr=hotnews.rss

----------


## baldrick

Πω πω τέλεια πάνω στην ώρα..! Αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι και τα 8 είναι αρκετά αλλά εγώ προσωπικά 70 ευρώ σίγουρα τα δίνω για διπλάσιο αποθηκευτικό χώρο. 

Εν τω μεταξύ έχω κολλήσει με το σύστημα ξεκλειδώματος αλλά θα το ψάξω ενδελεχώς όταν το πάρω στα χέρια μου. Προς το παρόν αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι αν αυτή την κάρτα sim ξεκλειδώματος πρέπει να μου την πάρει ο φίλος από την Αμερική ή μπορώ να την βρω και εδώ.

----------


## tsopanos

χαίρομαι που η αναβάθμιση σε 16GB πέρασε "στα ψιλά", αυτό επιβεβαιώνει την έλευση του 3G!!!

----------


## haHa

Ξεκλειδωθηκε οριστικα-τελειως και η 1.1.2 και η 1.1.3  .

http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/08/o...re-unlockable/

http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/



Επιτελους!!!

----------


## RyDeR

> Ξεκλειδωθηκε οριστικα-τελειως και η 1.1.2 και η 1.1.3  .
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/08/o...re-unlockable/
> 
> http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Επιτελους!!!


 :Worthy: 

Και την 1.1.3;  :Respekt:  

Ίσως το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή... να δούμε τι θα κάνω τις turbosims.  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

Το δοκιμασα κι εγω (1.1.2 OTB @ 1.1.3), δουλευει τελεια.
Απλα  :Respekt:  στον geohotz  :Smile:

----------


## nickolas2005

Eγω δηλαδή που έχω 1.1.1 unlocked, μπορώ να κάνω πλέον αναβάθμιση μέσω itunes και μετά να το ξεκλειδώσω? Εχω μπερδευτει...

Kαι πως βλέπω τι bootloader εχω? 

Παντως γινεται χαμος στα φορουμ...Ο καθένας λεει οτι θέλει κτλ κτλ και πραγματικά εχω μπερδευτει ...

----------


## nickolas2005

Mία ερώτηση ακόμα, ξεκλειδώνουν και τα Γερμανικά και τα Αγγλικά πλέον χωρίς πρόβλημα?

Στ Γερμανία ή στην Αγγλία ξέρετε αν μπορείς να πάρεις σκέτη συσκευή?

----------


## kadronarxis

Νίκο προχώρα άφοβα, μιας και εσύ και εγώ (και άλλοι και ....άλλες  :Razz: ), έχουμε τον παλιό bootloader(3.9) ο οποίος επιτρέπει αρκετά κόλπα.

Άρα μπορείς άφοβα να ανέβεις στην 1.1.2 (αυτήν έχω και εγώ από 1.1.1) ή στην 1.1.3(για αυτήν περίμενε λίγο....ψυχολογικό κυρίως).

Παίζουν και τα Ελληνικά αέρα στην 1.1.2.

άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: πλέον όλα τα iphones ξεκλειδώνουν.

----------


## ownagE_

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*
Μην αναβαθμιζετε απο iTunes γιατι νομιζω αναβαθμιζει και τον bootloader!
Edit: [ Ακυρο βλακεια ειπα.
Το baseband αναβαθμιζει. ]

----------


## kadronarxis

όχι από iTunes μόνο για την 1.1.3.
Οι υπόλοιπες μόνο μέσω restore ή update με το alt-option πατημένο.

----------


## tanosgr

Γεια σας
Το ξεκλειδωσα με anysime με τις οδηγιες του frenciphone.
Το iphone ηταν 1.1.1 US με 3.9.
Εβαλα αρχικα τα ελληνικα του greek-iphone, αλλα μετα τις 13.01.2008 απενεργοποιηθηκαν. Εν τω μεταξυ, εβαλα τις επαφες μου στα ελληνικα. 
Εχω Imac24  και τρεχω OSX4.10 με Itunes 7.4.2, που δεν βλεπει το Iphone.
Mπορειτε να μου δωσετε οδηγιες για να παω σε 1.1.2., χωρις να χασω τις επαφες μου; Επιπλεον θα εχω ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο;
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## haHa

> Eγω δηλαδή που έχω 1.1.1 unlocked, μπορώ να κάνω πλέον αναβάθμιση μέσω itunes και μετά να το ξεκλειδώσω? Εχω μπερδευτει...
> 
> Kαι πως βλέπω τι bootloader εχω? 
> 
> Παντως γινεται χαμος στα φορουμ...Ο καθένας λεει οτι θέλει κτλ κτλ και πραγματικά εχω μπερδευτει ...





> Νίκο προχώρα άφοβα, μιας και εσύ και εγώ (και άλλοι και ....άλλες ), έχουμε τον παλιό bootloader(3.9) ο οποίος επιτρέπει αρκετά κόλπα.
> 
> Άρα μπορείς άφοβα να ανέβεις στην 1.1.2 (αυτήν έχω και εγώ από 1.1.1) ή στην 1.1.3(για αυτήν περίμενε λίγο....ψυχολογικό κυρίως).
> 
> Παίζουν και τα Ελληνικά αέρα στην 1.1.2.
> 
> άντε γερά.
> 
> ΥΓ: πλέον όλα τα iphones ξεκλειδώνουν.



Ειναι οπως τα λεει ο kadronarxis.
Εσεις που εχετε 1.1.1 δεν ειχατε προβλημα και μπορουσατε να ανεβειτε εδω και καιρο σε 1.1.2
Δε σας ενδιαφερει το νεο οτι ξεκλειδωθηκαν τα 1.1.2 otb.
Δες σας επηρεαζει,δε σαν ενδιαφερει,δεν ειναι σχετικο με το τηλεφωνο σας.




> Mία ερώτηση ακόμα, ξεκλειδώνουν και τα Γερμανικά και τα Αγγλικά πλέον χωρίς πρόβλημα?
> 
> Στ Γερμανία ή στην Αγγλία ξέρετε αν μπορείς να πάρεις σκέτη συσκευή?


Ναι, απο οτι ξερω μπορεις!

----------


## RyDeR

Ένα τέλειο tool: http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthre...672#post222672

Κάνει τα πάντα με λίγα click, just  :Respekt: .

----------


## baldrick

RyDer επειδή έχω δώσει παραγγελιά να μου φέρουν ένα Iphone από Αμέρικα. Αυτό το πρόγραμμα ξεκλειδώνει τα πάντα..? Γιατί διάβασα ότι δεν θέλει ούτε PowerSim. 

Γενικά δεν το έχω ψάξει το θέμα διεξοδικά μιας και δεν έχω την συσκευή στα χέρια μου αλλά μου έχουν πει ότι είναι μπελαλίδικη διαδικασία και μου φαίνεται παράξενο να ξεκλειδώνεται με μόλις 3 κλικ.

Την PowerSim που μπορώ να την βρω ρε παιδιά στην Ελλάδα..? Υπάρχει..? Ή μήπως πρέπει να την παραγγείλω κι αυτή από το Αμέρικα..?

----------


## haHa

> RyDer επειδή έχω δώσει παραγγελιά να μου φέρουν ένα Iphone από Αμέρικα. Αυτό το πρόγραμμα ξεκλειδώνει τα πάντα..? Γιατί διάβασα ότι δεν θέλει ούτε PowerSim. 
> 
> Γενικά δεν το έχω ψάξει το θέμα διεξοδικά μιας και δεν έχω την συσκευή στα χέρια μου αλλά μου έχουν πει ότι είναι μπελαλίδικη διαδικασία και μου φαίνεται παράξενο να ξεκλειδώνεται με μόλις 3 κλικ.
> 
> Την PowerSim που μπορώ να την βρω ρε παιδιά στην Ελλάδα..? Υπάρχει..? Ή μήπως πρέπει να την παραγγείλω κι αυτή από το Αμέρικα..?



Ξεκλειδωνει τα παντα,μην αγορασεις powersim κλπ.

Σε 5 λεπτα με ενα απλο κλικ θα εχει ξεκλεδωσει τελειως το κινητο σου και θα βαλεις μεσα οποια σιμ(cosmote,wind,vodafone) θελεις!

----------


## RyDeR

> RyDer επειδή έχω δώσει παραγγελιά να μου φέρουν ένα Iphone από Αμέρικα. Αυτό το πρόγραμμα ξεκλειδώνει τα πάντα..? Γιατί διάβασα ότι δεν θέλει ούτε PowerSim. 
> 
> Γενικά δεν το έχω ψάξει το θέμα διεξοδικά μιας και δεν έχω την συσκευή στα χέρια μου αλλά μου έχουν πει ότι είναι μπελαλίδικη διαδικασία και μου φαίνεται παράξενο να ξεκλειδώνεται με μόλις 3 κλικ.
> 
> Την PowerSim που μπορώ να την βρω ρε παιδιά στην Ελλάδα..? Υπάρχει..? Ή μήπως πρέπει να την παραγγείλω κι αυτή από το Αμέρικα..?





> Ξεκλειδωνει τα παντα,μην αγορασεις powersim κλπ.
> 
> Σε 5 λεπτα με ενα απλο κλικ θα εχει ξεκλεδωσει τελειως το κινητο σου και θα βαλεις μεσα οποια σιμ(cosmote,wind,vodafone) θελεις!


Όπως τα λέει ο haHa.  :Wink: 

Ξεκινάς το κινητό σε recovery mode, το καρφώνεις στο πρόγραμμα- ξεκινάς την διαδικασία και παίρνεις ένα έτοιμο, ολόφρεσκο-ψημένο iPhone που να δουλεύει με όλα τα δίκτυα.  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Φοβερο tool.

----------


## nickolas2005

Ρε παιδιά, με αυτό το tool, μπορώ τότε να αναβαθμίσω το Iphone μέσω itunes και να το ξεκλειδώσω... Γιατί να μην γινεται έτσι?

----------


## RyDeR

> Ρε παιδιά, με αυτό το tool, μπορώ τότε να αναβαθμίσω το Iphone μέσω itunes και να το ξεκλειδώσω... Γιατί να μην γινεται έτσι?


Πρέπει να γίνεται, ναι. Απλά θα πρότεινα clean setup, με restore της 1.1.3. 

Βέβαια, δεν χάνεις τίποτα αν δοκιμάσεις update και μετά jailbreak.  :Smile:  


Πάντα όμως πάρε backup των contacts σου πριν ξεκινήσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## lemonidas

> Ένα τέλειο tool: http://hackint0sh.org/forum/showthre...672#post222672
> 
> Κάνει τα πάντα με λίγα click, just .


Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό κάνει μόνο για iphones με ton 4.6 BL ε;

Εγώ που έχω OTB 1.0.2 -> 1.1.1 unlocked με AnySIM 1.1, πως προτείνετε να αναβαθμιστώ σε 1.1.3; (προφανώς μιλάμε για 3.9 BL)

PS: Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση, ή αν τα λέω σωστά, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν το ξεκλείδωσα δεν πατσάρισα το lockdownd ώστε να τρέχει με οποιαδήποτε sim. απλά το ξεκλείδωσα για τη δική μου. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι πρόβλημα ή όχι.

----------


## RyDeR

Όσοι έχετε 1.1.1 OTB ή κατώτερο, έχετε 3.9 bootloader. Το tool αυτό (ZiPhone) σε 3.9 BL μπορεί να κάνει μόνο jailbreak/activate. Όταν "ρίξετε" την 1.1.3 πάνω στο κινητό, κάνετε jailbreak/activate μέσω του ZiPhone και unlock το νέο baseband με το AnySIM 1.1.3. 

Με αυτά θα είστε ΟΚ.


Προτείνω βέβαια να κάνετε clean install - το προείπα νωρίτερα.  :Smile: 



Hope I helped.

----------


## lemonidas

Οπότε αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τα βήματα για 1.1.1 unlocked είναι:

1. Restore στο iTunes με Shift-Restore σε 1.1.1
2. Update σε 1.1.3 μέσω iTunes κανονικά
3. Ziphone με -j -a (ελπίζω οτι αυτό βάζει installer τουλάχιστον)
4. BSD subsystem, ssh μέσω installer
5. AnySIM 1.1.3 πάλι μέσω installer

Καλά ως εδώ; (αν και δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το clean install)

Επίσης παίζουν κάποια θέματα με αυτό το unlock, όπως youtube, mail.app κρασαρίσματα, χαμηλός ήχος κλπ;
Γιατί τα διαβάζω στο hackintosh αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη.

----------


## nickolas2005

Πλεον το ziphone κάνει για όλα τα τηλέφωνα ανεξαρτήτως bootloader απο ότι έχω καταλάβει.

Κανεις restore το κινητό μέσω itunes, πας σε 1.1.3.

Τρεχεις το ziphone GUI και τελείωσες.

Σωστα δεν τα λέω? :Embarassed:

----------


## haHa

> Πλεον το ziphone κάνει για όλα τα τηλέφωνα ανεξαρτήτως bootloader απο ότι έχω καταλάβει.
> 
> Κανεις restore το κινητό μέσω itunes, πας σε 1.1.3.
> 
> Τρεχεις το ziphone GUI και τελείωσες.
> 
> Σωστα δεν τα λέω?


Νομιζω πως ναι!

----------


## DrEthernet

Πάντως με στο iPod Touch δεν τα κατάφερα, κάπου κολλάει.
Θα το δω αργότερα που θα έχω χρόνο.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Νομιζω πως ναι!


Kαποιος που να είναι σίγουρος?
Το εχει κάνει κάποιος? Κανα λινκ?

----------


## pavlidisd

Links:

Unlock iphone

Πιο αναλυτικά:

Εδώ για win
εδώ για mac

----------


## lemonidas

Λοιπόν το ιστορικό έχει ως εξής:

Τώρα με τα χιόνια, βαριόμουν και λέω, δεν κάνω τελικά εκείνο το ρημάδι το update  σε 1.1.3?

1. Restore σε 1.1.1 (για να καθαρίσουν οι εφαρμογές)
2. Update σε 1.1.3 (με shift-update)
3. Ziphone 2.3 (jailbreak,activate,unlock)

Παίζουν μέχρι στιγμής:

Κλήσεις
SMS
youtube

ΔΕΝ παίζει το location (ίσως φταίει η περιοχή) - AΚΥΡΟ, παίζει τελικά (απλά με τεράστια αβεβαιότητα, αλλά μην τα θέλουμε κι όλα δικά μας)

Προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να κάνω install από τον installler τπτ εκτός από add new sources. - Μπόρεσα τελικά , ήθελε απλά ένα restart  :Smile: 

Πως θα φτιάξω πάλι τα νούμερα (να μην έχει 2-(103)-42 κλπ);
Πως θα φτιάξω τα νούμερα να τα παίρνει χωρίς +30?
Πως θα ξαναφτιάξω την αναγνώριση να την κάνει στα 10 ψηφία;

Ιδού οι κρίσιμες απορίες

----------


## minos197

> Λοιπόν το ιστορικό έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Τώρα με τα χιόνια, βαριόμουν και λέω, δεν κάνω τελικά εκείνο το ρημάδι το update  σε 1.1.3?
> 
> 1. Restore σε 1.1.1 (για να καθαρίσουν οι εφαρμογές)
> 2. Update σε 1.1.3 (με shift-update)
> 3. Ziphone 2.3 (jailbreak,activate,unlock)
> 
> Παίζουν μέχρι στιγμής:
> ...


Απλή λύση βάλε αυτό το repo στα sources σου και έχει τα fixes.Aν θές μπορώ να σου πω και πως γίνονται χειροκίνητα αλλά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο πέραν από εκπαιδεύτικους σκοπούς


http://mediaweb.gr/iphone.xml

----------


## RyDeR

> Πως θα φτιάξω πάλι τα νούμερα (να μην έχει 2-(103)-42 κλπ);


Settings -> General -> International -> Region Format -> United Kingdom.




> Πως θα φτιάξω τα νούμερα να τα παίρνει χωρίς +30?


Αυτό δεν είναι ίδιο με το παρακάτω (?):




> Πως θα ξαναφτιάξω την αναγνώριση να την κάνει στα 10 ψηφία;


Είτε αυτόματα μέσω του mediaweb repo, είτε χειροκίνητα μέσω του οδηγού που έχουμε κάνει.

----------


## ariadgr

> Πως θα φτιάξω πάλι τα νούμερα (να μην έχει 2-(103)-42 κλπ);
> Πως θα φτιάξω τα νούμερα να τα παίρνει χωρίς +30?
> Πως θα ξαναφτιάξω την αναγνώριση να την κάνει στα 10 ψηφία;
> 
> Ιδού οι κρίσιμες απορίες


Νομίζω αυτό θα σε καλύψει

----------


## kadronarxis

lemonida, άκου να δεις τι έκανα εγώ, γιατί βρέθηκα χτες βράδυ στην περίπτωσή σου.

Συνέχισε να διαβάζεις μόνο αν έχεις κινητό με bootloader 3.9(Το δικό μου εβδομάδα 38)

Κατεβάζεις το Zipphone έκδοση 2.3(αν έχεις mac είναι η κορυφαία).
Δεν επιλέγεις τίποτα στην πρώτη καρτέλα, παρά μόνο στην καρτέλα advanced, Erase Baseband 3.9
Θα διαγράψει τα ξεκλειδώματα των προηγούμενων firmware(1.1.1 και 1.1.2).
Μετά το συνδέεις στο iTunes και επιλέγεις restore( μόνο επιλογή restore υπάρχει)....
Μετά το restore το κινητό είναι καθαρό σαν χαρτοπετσέτα.

Τρέχεις πάλι το Ziphone, επιλέγεις Jailbreak, activate και Unlock και είσαι ο καλύτερος του χωριού.

άντε γερά

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες έχουμε ετοιμάσει με τον Κώστα (Theos) ένα πακετάκι με Ελληνικά carrier icons στην v1.1.3. 
Το url του repository βρίσκεται στο blog (υπογραφή).

Όποιος θέλει, το δοκιμάζει.

----------


## deminior21

καλησπερα παιδια , 
περιμενω να ερθει το iphone μου απο hong kong. (ειναι ο αδερφος μου εκει για διακοπες) λετε να εχω προβλημα με τις γλωσσες?επεισης δεν ξερω πια version θα μου φερει.λογικα θα ειναι η 1.1.3 ε? μιλαμε για το iphone 16GB

----------


## nickolas2005

> lemonida, άκου να δεις τι έκανα εγώ, γιατί βρέθηκα χτες βράδυ στην περίπτωσή σου.
> 
> Συνέχισε να διαβάζεις μόνο αν έχεις κινητό με bootloader 3.9(Το δικό μου εβδομάδα 38)
> 
> Κατεβάζεις το Zipphone έκδοση 2.3(αν έχεις mac είναι η κορυφαία).
> Δεν επιλέγεις τίποτα στην πρώτη καρτέλα, παρά μόνο στην καρτέλα advanced, Erase Baseband 3.9
> Θα διαγράψει τα ξεκλειδώματα των προηγούμενων firmware(1.1.1 και 1.1.2).
> Μετά το συνδέεις στο iTunes και επιλέγεις restore( μόνο επιλογή restore υπάρχει)....
> Μετά το restore το κινητό είναι καθαρό σαν χαρτοπετσέτα.
> ...


 Γιωργο,

 μετα απο αυτά το κινητό δουλευει χωρίς πρόβλημα? Ηχοι κλησεις, youtube κτλ δουλευουν ολα? Δουλευει και το google maps χωρίς προβλημα? Αναφερομαι για το αν σου δείχνει την θέση σου...

Tις εφαρμογες που ειχες πριν τις έσβησες ή αυτο το κάνει το iErase baseband?

Κατι που λεγαν οτι το βαζεις σε recovery mode κτλ δεν ισχυουν ε?

Το restore αναβαθμίζει και τον bootloader?

----------


## kadronarxis

Τα πάντα λειτουργούν εκτός από το google maps που δε με βρίσκει (ρε καρντάσι, εδώ είμαι ρε!!  :Razz: )
Το baseband έχει να κάνει με το unlock ή όχι του κινητού.
Οι εφαρμογές έχουν να κάνουν με το firmware.
Με το restore μέσω iTunes στην 1.3, αυτομάτως περνάει από πάνω το firmware και ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ σβήνει το baseband....και αυτό διότι αν καταλάβει ότι το baseband είναι πειραγμένο, δεν συνεχίζει διότι το κινητό θα γίνει BRICK!  :Razz:  Οπότε το αφήνει ανέγγιχτο(σχετικό αυτό με το αντίστοιχο firmware).

To Erase baseband επαναφέρει στην εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση το baseband, οπότε με το restore  που θα κάνεις όλα θα μοιάζουν σαν μια όμορφη και καλλίγραμη κοπέλα.  :Wink: 

Το bootloader δεν αναβαθμίζεται, ούτε σβήνεται....Εμείς που έχουμε το 3.9 είμαστε σε πλεονεκτική θέση γιατί άφηνε και αφήνει πολλά πειράγματα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα του κινητού. Ο 4.6 bootloader είναι πιο "στιβαρός" και κλειδωμένος...

Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με διάβασαν.... :Mr. Green:

----------


## Flareman

> Τα πάντα λειτουργούν εκτός από το google maps που δε με βρίσκει (ρε καρντάσι, εδώ είμαι ρε!! )
> Το baseband έχει να κάνει με το unlock ή όχι του κινητού.
> Οι εφαρμογές έχουν να κάνουν με το firmware.
> Με το restore μέσω iTunes στην 1.3, αυτομάτως περνάει από πάνω το firmware και ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ σβήνει το baseband....και αυτό διότι αν καταλάβει ότι το baseband είναι πειραγμένο, δεν συνεχίζει διότι το κινητό θα γίνει BRICK!  Οπότε το αφήνει ανέγγιχτο(σχετικό αυτό με το αντίστοιχο firmware).
> 
> To Erase baseband επαναφέρει στην εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση το baseband, οπότε με το restore  που θα κάνεις όλα θα μοιάζουν σαν μια όμορφη και καλλίγραμη κοπέλα. 
> 
> Το bootloader δεν αναβαθμίζεται, ούτε σβήνεται....Εμείς που έχουμε το 3.9 είμαστε σε πλεονεκτική θέση γιατί άφηνε και αφήνει πολλά πειράγματα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα του κινητού. Ο 4.6 bootloader είναι πιο "στιβαρός" και κλειδωμένος...
> 
> Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με διάβασαν....


Γκζζζτ, ένσταση! :Smile: 

Είναι εφικτό με το σχετικό εργαλείο του GeoHotz (και με το ZiPhone) το κατέβασμα από 4.6 σε 3.9, και μάλιστα είναι απαραίτητο για όσους είναι σε 4.6 και θέλουν να έχουν το καινούργιο baseband ξεκλείδωτο. Το μόνο ζήτημα είναι πως μετά - επί του παρόντος τουλάχιστον - δεν είναι εφικτή η αντίστροφη αναβάθμιση.

Ο GeoHotz συζητάει τη δημιουργία ενός "φτιαγμένου" bootloader για τα 4.6 iPhones, ώστε να είναι πιο... εχμ, εύπλαστα σε διάφορα μελλοντικά ξεκλειδώματα :Smile:  Βεβαίως με 1.1.4, SDK και Flash support προ των πυλών όλα αυτά είναι λόγια για τον αέρα.

Τελικό συμπέρασμα: αναβάθμιση σε 1.1.3 μέσω iTunes και ξεκλείδωμα μέσω ZiPhone 2.3. Όσοι είναι σε 3.9 ξεκλειδώνουν τα πάντα, όσοι είναι σε 4.6 ή ρίχνουν το bootloader τους σε 3.9 και ξεκλειδώνουν επίσης τα πάντα, ή μένουν σε 4.6 και ξεκλειδώνουν τον συνδυασμό 1.1.3 firmware/baseband του 1.1.2. Κι όλα αυτά σε 3 - 5 λεπτά, βάσει πάντα των δημιουργών.

Με τις υγείες σας :Smile:

----------


## nickolas2005

> Τα πάντα λειτουργούν εκτός από το google maps που δε με βρίσκει (ρε καρντάσι, εδώ είμαι ρε!! )
> Το baseband έχει να κάνει με το unlock ή όχι του κινητού.
> Οι εφαρμογές έχουν να κάνουν με το firmware.
> Με το restore μέσω iTunes στην 1.3, αυτομάτως περνάει από πάνω το firmware και ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ σβήνει το baseband....και αυτό διότι αν καταλάβει ότι το baseband είναι πειραγμένο, δεν συνεχίζει διότι το κινητό θα γίνει BRICK!  Οπότε το αφήνει ανέγγιχτο(σχετικό αυτό με το αντίστοιχο firmware).
> 
> To Erase baseband επαναφέρει στην εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση το baseband, οπότε με το restore  που θα κάνεις όλα θα μοιάζουν σαν μια όμορφη και καλλίγραμη κοπέλα. 
> 
> Το bootloader δεν αναβαθμίζεται, ούτε σβήνεται....Εμείς που έχουμε το 3.9 είμαστε σε πλεονεκτική θέση γιατί άφηνε και αφήνει πολλά πειράγματα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα του κινητού. Ο 4.6 bootloader είναι πιο "στιβαρός" και κλειδωμένος...
> 
> Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με διάβασαν....


Στον lemonida πως δουλευει το locate me? :Thinking: 

Αν πατήσω τώρα restore στο itunes θα με πάει στο 1.1.3 σωστά?

Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το itunes 7.6 ε?

Tις εφαρμογες που ειχες πριν τις έσβησες ή αυτο το κάνει το iErase baseband?

Κατι που λεγαν οτι το βαζεις σε recovery mode κτλ δεν ισχυουν ε?

----------


## lemonidas

> lemonida, άκου να δεις τι έκανα εγώ, γιατί βρέθηκα χτες βράδυ στην περίπτωσή σου.
> 
> Συνέχισε να διαβάζεις μόνο αν έχεις κινητό με bootloader 3.9(Το δικό μου εβδομάδα 38)
> 
> Κατεβάζεις το Zipphone έκδοση 2.3(αν έχεις mac είναι η κορυφαία).
> Δεν επιλέγεις τίποτα στην πρώτη καρτέλα, παρά μόνο στην καρτέλα advanced, Erase Baseband 3.9
> Θα διαγράψει τα ξεκλειδώματα των προηγούμενων firmware(1.1.1 και 1.1.2).
> Μετά το συνδέεις στο iTunes και επιλέγεις restore( μόνο επιλογή restore υπάρχει)....
> Μετά το restore το κινητό είναι καθαρό σαν χαρτοπετσέτα.
> ...



Εγώ όπως είπα έκανα τα παρακάτω βήματα (ακολουθώντας εν μέρει αυτόν τον οδηγό )

1. Restore -> 1.1.1
2. Update -> 1.1.3 (μέσω iTunes με shift-click)
3. ziphone 2.3 (u a j)
4. restore backup από το itunes (εκεί αγχώθηκα λίγο, αλλά απλά μετά είχα τα πάντα, κατάλογο, mail, background, εκτός από οτιδήποτε στο ιpod και imported photos)

Το θέμα με τους αριθμούς λύθηκε με το πακέτο από το mediaweb.gr για το official 1.1.3. (αλλά ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις, επίσης βλακωδώς δεν κράτησα όλα τα sources που είχα - και ήταν πολλά - και τώρα τα ψάχνω πάλι  :Embarassed: )

Το locate στο maps δουλεύει χωρίς πατέντες.

Για να μπω σε terminal έπρεπε να βάλω το πακέτο SUID fix και το password είναι alpine, αλλά αποτι κατάλαβα δεν αλλάζει.

Το μεγάλο θέμα, είναι το ssh (openssh) που απλά δεν παίζει, αλλά το ψάχνω στο hackintosh που θα πάει θα το βρώ!

----------


## nickolas2005

Γιατί restore σε 1.1.1 και οχι σε 1.1.3?

Υπαρχει και fix για να μην βγαινει το call forwarding οταν κανεις κληση?

----------


## lemonidas

Είπα να κάνω ένα restore σε 1.1.1 έτσι για να καθαρίσει (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έκανα απευθείας update σε 1.1.3, όπως προτείνουν)

Το Call forwardign δεν μου βγαίνει βασικά.

----------


## nickolas2005

Οχι δεν ειπα να κανεις update. Oυτε και εγω θα κάνω.Θα κανω restore. Απλως λέω αν πατούσες στο itunes το restore δε θα σε πήγαινε σε 1.1.3?

----------


## RyDeR

Σ'εμενα, οσο ειχα vodafone το google maps οπως και το locateme επαιζαν, βεβαια εχαναν λιγο ... Περιπου 2km.  :Razz: 

Τωρα με την wind, δεν παιζει τιποτα.

Παντα μιλαω για 1.1.2OTB @ 1.1.3.

----------


## nickolas2005

Kadronarxi σε recovery ή dfu mode εβαλες καθολου το τηλεφωνο οταν το αναβαθμιζες?

----------


## ownagE_

> *Το bootloader δεν αναβαθμίζεται, ούτε σβήνεται*....Εμείς που έχουμε το 3.9 είμαστε σε πλεονεκτική θέση γιατί άφηνε και αφήνει πολλά πειράγματα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα του κινητού. Ο 4.6 bootloader είναι πιο "στιβαρός" και κλειδωμένος...


Το Ziphone αν το τρεξεις "@ziphone -b" κανει downgrade τον bootloader απο 4.6 σε 3.9.
Ο ιδιος ο Zibri (αυτος που το εφτιαξε - τα λεγαμε στο IRC το πρωι  :Razz: ) μου συνιστουσε να κανω downgrade τον bootloader, αλλα δεν ηθελα/θελω.



```
ziphone -b = Downgrade Bootloader from 4.6 to 3.9, update baseband to 4.03.13 and patch the unlock.
```

----------


## nickolas2005

Ειμαι πλεον σε 1.1.3 και ολα δουλευουν. Ακομα και το locate me. 

Θέλω μόνο να εγκαταστήσω μία εφαρμογή για να μην βγαζει αυτο το call forwarding oταν κάνω κλήση. Που θα την βρω στον ινσταλερ για να παιζει χωρις προβλημα στο 1.1.3?

----------


## RyDeR

> Ειμαι πλεον σε 1.1.3 και ολα δουλευουν. Ακομα και το locate me. 
> 
> Θέλω μόνο να εγκαταστήσω μία εφαρμογή για να μην βγαζει αυτο το call forwarding oταν κάνω κλήση. Που θα την βρω στον ινσταλερ για να παιζει χωρις προβλημα στο 1.1.3?


Πριν απο λιγο ειδα οτι υπαρχει τετοιο app στο repo της mediaweb, στις προηγουμενες σελιδες. 
Αλλιως στο source του sendowski.de, το πακετο ForwardMSGfix 1.1.3.

----------


## ownagE_

@nickolas2005
Λογικο ειναι να σου δουλευει το Locate Me.
Εχεις τον 3.9 bootloader.
Αρα το Ziphone σου περασε το τελευταιο baseband (4.03) που ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ για να δουλεψει το Locate Me.
Για εμας με τον 4.6 δεν γινεται εκτος αν κανουμε το downgrade οπως ανεφερα παραπανω.

Πες μου ομως ποιο baseband εχεις για να βεβαιωθω οτι ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα  :Wink: 

Edit: [ Οριστε και κατι πολυ ενδιαφερον που βρηκα
Don’t Use ZiPhone to Downgrade Your Bootloader ]

----------


## nickolas2005

04.03.13G. Αυτό έχω.

Για το callforward εβαλα αυτο απο το sendowski.de. Στην αρχη εβαλα της mediaweb αλλα μου μεγάλωνε το ονομα του παροχέα και δεν μου το χωρούσε ολο. Με αυτο απο το sendowski.de το ονομα του παροχέα χωράει χωρίς προβλημα (Τ-Mobile)

----------


## ownagE_

> 04.03.13G. Αυτό έχω.


Ok  :Wink: 
Αρα ισχυουν ολα οσα ξερω  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Μα καλα, σε μενα οταν ειχα voda γιατι επαιζε και το googlemaps αλλα και το locate me? Και μιλαω για το παλιοτερο baseband (του 1.1.2 otb).
Τωρα με την wind ουτε καν με βρισκει.

----------


## DrEthernet

The iBand

----------


## lemonidas

Πάντως αυτό το καταραμένο ssh, μια συνδέεται μια όχι (και απο διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές). Πιο συχνά πάντως όχι...

3.9 BL - 1.1.3 - 04.03.13_G αν κάνει καμιά διαφορά.

----------


## Poursang

Ερώτηση, αν και λίγο οφ τοπικ. 

Είχα διαβάσει κάποια στιγμή σε αυτό το θρεντ για ένα σάιτ αγγλικό που είχε το iphone προς πώληση και με δωρεάν αποστολή στην Ελλάδα με 393 ευρώ. Τώρα που ενδιαφέρομαι να το ψωνίσω, δεν βρίσκω το ποστ... Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Flareman

Άκυρη ερώτηση, εγώ ο αδαής :Embarassed: 

Μουσική/βίντεο παίζει ο ήχος σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση ή πρέπει να έχεις συνδεδεμένα καλά και ντε τα ακουστικά για να ακούσεις;

----------


## ownagE_

> Άκυρη ερώτηση, εγώ ο αδαής
> 
> Μουσική/βίντεο παίζει ο ήχος σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση ή πρέπει να έχεις συνδεδεμένα καλά και ντε τα ακουστικά για να ακούσεις;


Φυσικα παιζει το ηχειο μουσικη/βιντεο.  :Wink: 
Τα ακουστικα ειναι προαιρετικα  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Άκυρη ερώτηση, εγώ ο αδαής
> 
> Μουσική/βίντεο παίζει ο ήχος σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση ή πρέπει να έχεις συνδεδεμένα καλά και ντε τα ακουστικά για να ακούσεις;


Φυσικα παιζει!

Αλλα εκτος οτι ειναι μονοφωνικος ο ηχος (μονο ενα ηχειο εχει), 
το ηχειο του iPhone ειναι απο τα χειροτερα ηχεια που υπαρχουν σε (μουσικα τουλαχιστον) κινητα.

----------


## ownagE_

> Φυσικα παιζει!
> 
> Αλλα εκτος οτι ειναι μονοφωνικος ο ηχος (μονο ενα ηχειο εχει), 
> το ηχειο του iPhone ειναι απο τα χειροτερα ηχεια που υπαρχουν σε (μουσικα τουλαχιστον) κινητα.


Συμφωνω οτι ο ηχος ειναι απαισιος  :Razz:  και πολυ χαμηλος  :Sad:

----------


## minos197

Γιαυτό ο θεός μας έδωσε τις βελόνες...

http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/tips-tricks/170/

----------


## Flareman

Θεέ, είσαι θεός! Κι εσύ haHa, μην είμαι άδικος :Smile: 

Εντάξει, δεν το ρωτάω για σοβαρή ακρόαση, απλώς να ξέρω αν π.χ. μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι να ακουστεί από το σπίκερφον ή καλά και ντε χρειάζεται ηχεία.

Το dock του όμως έχει και line out, ναι;

----------


## haHa

> Γιαυτό ο θεός μας έδωσε τις βελόνες...
> 
> http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/tips-tricks/170/


Δυναμωνει την ενταση,αλλα ο ηχος παραμενει απαισιος..




> Θεέ, είσαι θεός! Κι εσύ haHa, μην είμαι άδικος
> 
> Εντάξει, δεν το ρωτάω για σοβαρή ακρόαση, απλώς να ξέρω αν π.χ. μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι να ακουστεί από το σπίκερφον ή καλά και ντε χρειάζεται ηχεία.
> 
> Το dock του όμως έχει και line out, ναι;


Ναι εχει line out.

Aλλωστε και το iphone εχει line out ,στο οποιο ομως μπαινουν μονο τα ακουστικα του ή ειδικα ακουστικα ή οτι αλλα ακουστικα θελεις με μετατροπεα ή συνδεση με στερεοφωνικο με μετατροπεα.
(οι κ@ρ@γκιοζηδες εκαναν προφανως επιτηδες πολυ βαθια την υποδοχη και ετσι δεν μπαινουν τα υπαρχοντα ακουστικα που εχετε,παρα μονο με τετοιον μετατροπεα)

Στο dock μπαινουν τα παντα.








Y.Γ.: Πουλησα το δικο μου iphone (το ιδιο εκανε και ενας φιλος) και ειναι στο δρομο απο Αμερικα τωρα 2 iphone των 16GB!!!
Το πουλησα,γιατι πρωτον η αλλαγη δεν μου κοστισε σχεδον τιποτα (στην Ελλαδα καλοπωλουνται τα iphone) και ελπιζωντας οτι το 16GB που θα μου ερθει δε θα εχει το προβλημα με την οθονη και την απεικονηση του μαυρου χρωματος...

----------


## Flareman

> Δυναμωνει την ενταση,αλλα ο ηχος παραμενει απαισιος..
> 
> 
> Ναι εχει line out.
> 
> Aλλωστε και το iphone εχει line out ,στο οποιο ομως μπαινουν μονο τα ακουστικα του ή ειδικα ακουστικα ή οτι αλλα ακουστικα θελεις με μετατροπεα ή συνδεση με στερεοφωνικο μ μετατροπεα.
> (οι κ@ρ@γκιοζηδες εκαναν προφανως επιτηδες πολυ βαθια την υποδοχη και ετσι δεν μπαινουν τα υπαρχοντα ακουστικα που εχετε,παρα μονο με τετοιον μετατροπεα)
> 
> Στο dock μπαινουν τα παντα.
> ...


Γκουντ, γκουντ.

Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους, με καλύψατε :Smile:

----------


## edge_xania

Πολλή μούγκα εχει πέσει τις τελευταίες μέρες...
Κανένα νέο σχετικά με το SDK έχουμε..?

----------


## RyDeR

> Πολλή μούγκα εχει πέσει τις τελευταίες μέρες...
> Κανένα νέο σχετικά με το SDK έχουμε..?


Μπάααααα...

Προσωπικά πιστεύω θα πάει 1.1.4 + SDK σαν πακετάκι.

----------


## nickolas2005

Ποτε ομως? Τελειωνει ο Φεβρουαριος...

----------


## Nickgiak

ναι αλλά πότε η κάμερα του iphone θα υποστηρίζει και εγγραφλη βιντεο????? ΟΕΟ???

----------


## ownagE_

http://www.installerapps.com/2008/02...yed-1-3-weeks/

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλησπέρα. Μόλις πριν λίγες ώρες πήρα στα χέρια μου το iphone με τα 16gb μνήμης. Βέβαια είναι Locked και ομολογώ πως έχω μπλεχτεί λίγο με τα upgrades, downgrades, unlocks, jailbreaks. Είδα σε ένα άλλο forum πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω τι firmware έχει πάνω. Έτσι είδα ότι γράφει: "*Firmware Version: 04.03.13_G*". Αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι version έχει πάνω (1.1.3. ίσως) και πως μπορώ να του κάνω full unlock (εννοώντας να λειτουργεί και σαν iphone αλλά και σαν touch);;

Ανοίγω καινούριο thread γιατί όσο κι αν έψαχνα όλο και πιο πολύ μπερδευόμουν.  :Sorry:

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπέρα. Μόλις πριν λίγες ώρες πήρα στα χέρια μου το iphone με τα 16gb μνήμης. Βέβαια είναι Locked και ομολογώ πως έχω μπλεχτεί λίγο με τα upgrades, downgrades, unlocks, jailbreaks. Είδα σε ένα άλλο forum πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω τι firmware έχει πάνω. Έτσι είδα ότι γράφει: "*Firmware Version: 04.03.13_G*". Αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι version έχει πάνω (1.1.3. ίσως) και πως μπορώ να του κάνω full unlock (εννοώντας να λειτουργεί και σαν iphone αλλά και σαν touch);;


Ziphone

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ziphone


Έτσι απλά και σκέτα;;  :Razz:  Κατεβάζω zipphone κάνω tick σε όλες τις επιλογές και το καρφώνω;;  :Razz:  Κάτι για restore μέσω Itunes και τέτοια πριν γίνει η δουλειά με το ziphone τι είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Έτσι απλά και σκέτα;;  Κατεβάζω zipphone κάνω tick σε όλες τις επιλογές και το καρφώνω;;  Κάτι για restore μέσω Itunes και τέτοια πριν γίνει η δουλειά με το ziphone τι είναι;


http://wiki.howardforums.com/index.p...Firmware_Guide

Έχεις την 1.1.3, κατευθείαν ziphone

----------


## Mouse Potato

any idea πως θα κατεβάσω αυτό το ziphone?? Έχω δει ολόκληρη ιταλική ταινία!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ariadgr

> any idea πως θα κατεβάσω αυτό το ziphone?? Έχω δει ολόκληρη ιταλική ταινία!!


Ακριβώς πάνω από την ταινία  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ακριβώς πάνω από την ταινία


Το πατάω και με γυρνάει πάλι στο ίδιο!!  :Sorry:

----------


## RyDeR

Μονο μην κανεις bootloader downgrade, προσεξε το αυτο.

@ariadgr: Δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα να γινει merge με το αλλο iPhone-related thread?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μονο μην κανεις bootloader downgrade, προσεξε το αυτο.
> 
> @ariadgr: Δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα να γινει merge με το αλλο iPhone-related thread?


Να πάω στο advanced features και να επιλέξω μόνο τα jailbreak,activate,unlock sim;; Να βγάλω το tick για downgrade?? Γιατί έτσι;;  :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

> Να πάω στο advanced features και να επιλέξω μόνο τα jailbreak,activate,unlock sim;; Να βγάλω το tick για downgrade??


Ναι.
Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις downgrade τον bootloader, γιατι ειναι καπως επικινδυνο για μενα.
Εκτος αν θες το LocateMe στο GoogleMaps (δειχνει που εισαι κατα προσεγγιση).

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι.
> Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις downgrade τον bootloader, γιατι ειναι καπως επικινδυνο για μενα.
> Εκτος αν θες το LocateMe στο GoogleMaps (δειχνει που εισαι κατα προσεγγιση).


Μπα δεν καίγομαι. Συνήθως ξέρω που βρίσκομαι... Σπάνια μεθάω, άρα οκ. Πρώτα πρεπει να το συνδέσω στο pc με το itunes μετά να το βάλω σε recovery και μετά ziphone σωστα;

----------


## ownagE_

Οχι. Δεν χρειαζεται να το βαλεις recovery mode.
Το ziphone τα κανει ολα μονο του.
Αν θελεις τιποτα παραπανω ΜSN me  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες, δοκιμάσατε το Touchpad;  :Smile: 

Είναι ένα app, βασισμένο στο VNsea κάνει την δουλειά που κάνει ένα touchpad απο laptop... στο iPhone. Προσωπικά με βόλεψε πολύ για το HTPC μου που είχα ένα wireless mouse και έπιανε όποτε ήθελε (σκόπευα ν'αγοράσω Wiimote για αυτή την δουλειά).  :Very Happy:

----------


## ownagE_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZKjJt-TkU

 :ROFL:

----------


## aragorn

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZKjJt-TkU


Πολύ μεγάλη αμερικανιά (για να το πω κομψά)

ΥΓ
το βίδεο εννοώ...

----------


## haHa

Εφθασε επιτελους στα χερια μου το 16GB iPhone που παρηγγειλα(το 8GB που ειχα το εδωσα)...
Με το ziPhone 2 λεπτα εκανε να ξεκλειδωσει με ενα μονο κλικ!


Το σημαντικοτερο ολων:
*η οθονη του ειναι αψογη και δεν εχει το negative black screen problem* που ειχε το προηγουμενο iPhone μου!

----------


## nickolas2005

Βγήκε αναβάθμιση του firmware. To 1.1.4 όπως λεγεται δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω αλλα ξανακλειδώνει το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εφθασε επιτελους στα χερια μου το 16GB iPhone που παρηγγειλα(το 8GB που ειχα το εδωσα)...
> Με το ziPhone 2 λεπτα εκανε να ξεκλειδωσει με ενα μονο κλικ!
> 
> 
> Το σημαντικοτερο ολων:
> *η οθονη του ειναι αψογη και δεν εχει το negative black screen problem* που ειχε το προηγουμενο iPhone μου!


Μεγιά φίλε μου  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Μεγιά φίλε μου


Thanx!!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ρε σεις όντας κι εγώ καινούριος στον χώρο, ήθελα να παρατηρήσω το εξής. Όταν πέφτει η μπαταρία κάτω από το 20% και μου βγάζει μια προειδοποίηση μετά από 30-50 λεπτά κλείνει και δε μπορώ να κάνω τπτ (κι όταν με παίρνουν τηλ φαίνεται απενεργοποιημένο). Γιατί το 'χουν κάνει έτσι το σύστημα;;  :Sorry:

----------


## haHa

Πραγματι οταν λεει οτι ειναι στο 20%, στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι πολυ πιο κατω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ψάχνω να βρω κανένα source που το διορθώνει αυτό αλλά τπτ.  :Sorry: 

ο Theos το αλάνι μπορεί να ξέρει τπτ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FestoNero

Αυτο το τηλεφωνο θα κυκλοφορησει ποτε στην ελληνικη αγορα;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αυτο το τηλεφωνο θα κυκλοφορησει ποτε στην ελληνικη αγορα;


Αν συμφωνήσει η apple με καμία από τις εταιρίες κινητής εδώ να το λανσάρει ναι... Πιστεύω πως θα 'ρθει. Το θέμα όμως πότε...

----------


## FestoNero

Μα καλα, σκετο, σαν συσκευη δεν μπορει να το πουλησει;
Ολες οι αλλες εταιριες δηλαδη πως το κανουν;

----------


## ariadgr

> Μα καλα, σκετο, σαν συσκευη δεν μπορει να το πουλησει;
> Ολες οι αλλες εταιριες δηλαδη πως το κανουν;


Φυσικά και μπορεί, αλλά δεν θέλει.  :Wink: 
Από το συμβόλαιο παίρνει σημαντικές προμήθειες.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Φυσικά και μπορεί, αλλά δεν θέλει. 
> Από το συμβόλαιο παίρνει σημαντικές προμήθειες.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Μα και να 'ρθει στο Ελλάντα, από όποιον carrier, η τιμή του θα φτάσει πολύ πιο ψηλά απ' ότι στο america με at&t πάροχο  :Wink:  To sum up, δε συμφέρει με την καμία. (αποψή μου πάντα)

----------


## ariadgr

> Μα και να 'ρθει στο Ελλάντα, από όποιον carrier, η τιμή του θα φτάσει πολύ πιο ψηλά απ' ότι στο america με at&t πάροχο  To sum up, δε συμφέρει με την καμία. (αποψή μου πάντα)


Εαν έρθει στην Ελλάδα, αναμενόμενο είναι ότι η τιμή του θα είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή (399 € για τα 8GB), και το συμβόλαιο φαντάζομαι κάτι ανάλογο με αυτά που δίνονται στη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εαν έρθει στην Ελλάδα, αναμενόμενο είναι ότι η τιμή του θα είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή (399 € για τα 8GB), και το συμβόλαιο φαντάζομαι κάτι ανάλογο με αυτά που δίνονται στη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία.


America και πάλι america. Εδώ το 16άρι μου κόστισε 500$ (~340€). Και unlocked πλέον!! Thank god (Theos  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ) and ariadgr  :Wink:

----------


## B3rny

Χαιρετε,
Εχει κανει κανενας απο εσας Install καποιο game emulator (NES/PSX etc).Μπορω να πω οτι εχω μπερδευτει λιγο :Thinking: 
Mπορειτε να μου προτεινετε καποιον οδηγο.Επισης roms απο που θα μπορουσα να βρω?
Thx

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> America και πάλι america. Εδώ το 16άρι μου κόστισε 500$ (~340€). Και unlocked πλέον!! Thank god (Theos ) and ariadgr


Δηλαδή, αν πουλιόταν στην Ελλάδα, εσύ θα το αγόραζες πάλι από Αμερική, ξέροντας ότι αυτό το πράγμα που θα έρθει θα είναι εξ ορισμού χωρίς εγγύηση, χωρίς μεταπωλητική αξία και άρα πεταμένα λεφτά;

----------


## haHa

> Δηλαδή, αν πουλιόταν στην Ελλάδα, εσύ θα το αγόραζες πάλι από Αμερική, ξέροντας ότι αυτό το πράγμα που θα έρθει θα είναι εξ ορισμού χωρίς εγγύηση, χωρίς μεταπωλητική αξία και άρα πεταμένα λεφτά;


Για την εγγυηση δε θα διαφωνησω (και δυστυχως ειναι ενα ρισκο που παιρνεις),αλλα για την μεταπωλητικη αξια θα διαφωνησω.Στην Ελλαδα πωλουνται σαν μεταχειρισμενα (στο λεω απο πρωτο χερι) πολυ καλα τα iPhone.

Οσο αν ερχοταν Ελλαδα πχ με 400 ευρω και υποχρεωτικο 2 χρονο συμβολαιο με 50 ευρω παγιο(οπως στη Γερμανια) με μονο 100 λεπτα ομιλιας (δηλαδη υπολογιζε κανα κανενα λογαριασμο 70+ ευρω),
τοτε ναι πραγματι θα προτιμουσα να το επαιρνα με 350 ευρω απο Αμερικη με το ρισκο της εγγυησης.

Οπως και θα προτιμουσα να το επαιρνα και παλι απο Αμερικη με 350 ευρω, απο οτι με 750 ευρω σκετη συσκευη-χωρις συμβολαιο, με εγγυηση ,οπως πωλειται στη Γαλλια.


Τα εχουμε πει:
*το iPhone ειναι ενα πανακριβο κινητο.*
*
Απλα υπαρχουν τροποι (ψιλοπαρανομοι) να το παρεις φθηνα και χωρις εγγυηση.*

----------


## ownagE_

> America και πάλι america. Εδώ το 16άρι μου κόστισε 500$ (~340€). Και unlocked πλέον!! Thank god (Theos ) and ariadgr


Για πες μου απο που το τσιμπησες ρει  :Razz: 
Γαμω θελω κι εγω το 16αρι  :Sad: 

Δεν εχω καποια λυση για το θεμα της μπαταριας, απλα οταν μου βγαλει 20% το φορτιζω  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Για πες μου απο που το τσιμπησες ρει 
> Γαμω θελω κι εγω το 16αρι 
> 
> Δεν εχω καποια λυση για το θεμα της μπαταριας, απλα οταν μου βγαλει 20% το φορτιζω


Και 'γω το 16άρι θέλω....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Πάντως εγώ το φορτίζω όταν κλείσει, αν και πάνω απο μία μέρα δεν κρατάει.  :Thumb down:

----------


## haHa

> Γαμω θελω κι εγω το 16αρι





> Και 'γω το 16άρι θέλω....


Και σε λιγο καιρο ξερετε τι θα θελετε ε?
Το 16GB 3G ή και 32GB 3g  :Razz:  .. (δεν ξερουμε ποτε θα βγουν,μπορει σε 4 μηνες,μπορει σε 10)





> Πάντως εγώ το φορτίζω όταν κλείσει, αν και πάνω απο μία μέρα δεν κρατάει.


Και αν δεν εισαι σπιτι?
Και κανει και παααααρα πολυ ωρα να φορτισει (3+ ωρες)
Ηθελα να ειχε αισθητα γρηγοροτερη φορτιση (πχ 1-1.5 ωρα οπως τα περισσοτερα κινητα) και αν γινεται 2η μπαταρια..

Τωρα κοιταω για φορτιστη αυτοκινητου να παρω.




Ασχετο:
εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι με την ποιοτητα ηχου στις συνομιλια??

----------


## RyDeR

> Και σε λιγο καιρο ξερετε τι θα θελετε ε?
> Το 16GB 3G ή και 32GB 3g  .. (δεν ξερουμε ποτε θα βγουν,μπορει σε 4 μηνες,μπορει σε 10)


Λογικά θα το πάρω και αυτό.  :Razz: 




> Και αν δεν εισαι σπιτι?


Η μπαταρία μου τελειώνει πάντα απο χρήση WiFi, είτε στο σχολείο (επειδή εγώ έχω στήσει το δίκτυο γνωρίζω τα passwords - και έχουμε και βαρετές ώρες  :Whistle:  ) είτε στο σπίτι, και ελάχιστα έξω (να 'ναι καλά τα 5 WiFis που έχω στήσει και τα υπόλοιπα που τα έκαναν μόνοι τους και άφησαν τα default passwords) οπότε το ελέγχω.




> Και κανει και παααααρα πολυ ωρα να φορτισει (3+ ωρες)
> Ηθελα να ειχε αισθητα γρηγοροτερη φορτιση (πχ 1-1.5 ωρα οπως τα περισσοτερα κινητα) και αν γινεται 2η μπαταρια..


Ναί έχεις δίκιο.  :Sad: 




> Τωρα κοιταω για φορτιστη αυτοκινητου να παρω.


Και 'γω βλέπω για emergency charger, σε καμία εκδρομούλα (φέτος 7ήμερη Παρίσι BTW... θα χρειαστεί - θα πέσει πολύ WiFi-ing).




> Ασχετο:
> εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι με την ποιοτητα ηχου στις συνομιλια??


Εγώ είμαι πάντως.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Ασχετο:
> εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι με την ποιοτητα ηχου στις συνομιλια??





> Εγώ είμαι πάντως.


Εγω πιστευω πως την ποιοτητα συνομιλιας των sony ericsson και των nokia δεν την φθανει.
Τοσο το προηγουμενο 8GB iPhone οσο και το τωρινο 16GB iPhone μου.
Παρομοια παραπανα εχει και ενας φιλος.

Δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο,αλλα με τιποτα οπως ειπα δεν φθανει την ποιοτητα συνομιλιας (ειδικα σε περιοχες οπου δεν εχει τελειο σημα) των nokia και SE(μιλαω παντα για ιδιες συνθηκες ,ιδιο σημα,ιδιο μερος).

Ειναι ενα μικρο παραπονο που εχω(και νομιζω το αναφερουν πολλοι)...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κάποιος από εδώ μέσα ή σε άλλο forum είπε πως αυτό το κινητό δεν αξίζει ως ένα κινητό τόσο πολύ αλλά ως ένα gadget και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα αυτού του κινητού είναι ότι είναι "modable" (δημιούργησα λέξη μάλλον). Απλά.

Όσο για το αν θα το έπαιρνα από αμερική ή από εδώ αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Ας έρθει πρώτα εδώ και βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα. Πάντως άμα δεν του κάνεις software unlock η εγγύση δε χάνεται και έχεις full support από το america. [Για την τιμή του απλά no comment, o haha τα 'πε μια χαρά  :One thumb up: ]

EDIT: Theos στο χαρίζω φίλε μου τι αγχώνεσαι; Ποιο απ' όλα θες;; -----> Τα κουκλιά μου (σημερινή η photo)

----------


## haHa

Απλα αναφερω για την εγγυηση οτι μπορει να μην ισχυει γιατι:

α) η apple απαγορευει να πειραξουμε το software (unlock,jailbreak,activate) και το θεωρει παρανομο . Αρα το iPhone που χρησιμοποιουμε ειναι παρανομο και εχουμε παραβει τους ορους χρησης.
β) η apple μπορει ευκολα να δει οτι το iPhone μας δεν ειναι επισημα activated μεσω iTunes,αρα δεν εχουμε κανει το 2χρονο συμβολαιο,αρα αυτη δεν παιρνει καθε μηνα ποσοστο κερδων απο το παγιο, *αρα χανει εσοδα*.
Αυτο δε θα της αρεσει καθολου και θα μπορει καλλιστα να αρνηθει την επισκευη της συσκευης.


Το αν λοιπον ισχυει η εγγυηση στα jailbreaked κινητα μας ειναι καθαρα στο χερι της apple και πως θελει να μας αντιμετωπισει.

*Επισημα εμεις εχουμε παραβει τους κανονες της εγγυησης και δεν μπορουμε να αξιωνουμε εγγυηση.* Αν τωρα η apple θελησει να μας υποστηριξει,θα ηταν καλοδεχουμενο!

----------


## RyDeR

Λογικό είναι να μην μας υποστηρίζει. 
Μερικοί κάνουν λόγο για virginize αλλά και πάλι... Δηλαδή πως; Αγοράζεις το κινητό, γρατζουνιέται/κάνει/ράνει - τέλος πάντων φαίνεται οτι είναι δουλεμένο και αν τα φτύσει το κάνεις virgin και το στέλνεις; Θα πούνε στην Apple "Μα καλά ρε φίλε, αφού δεν το ενεργοποίησες πως είναι δουλεμένο;". Αδύνατον.  :Wink: 

Απλά πιστεύω στο να μου κρατήσει, το φροντίζω.  :Razz:

----------


## nickolas2005

RydeR για την εκδρομή σου πάρε ενα καλωδιο απο φορτιστη μηχανης ψηφιακής και τον μετατροπεα usb που έρχεται με το iphone. Eτσι θα μπορεις να το φορτίζεις χωρίς πρόβλημα. 



Off Topic


		Πότε πας Γαλλία?

----------


## RyDeR

> RydeR για την εκδρομή σου πάρε ενα καλωδιο απο φορτιστη μηχανης ψηφιακής και τον μετατροπεα usb που έρχεται με το iphone. Eτσι θα μπορεις να το φορτίζεις χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Εννοείς να το φορτίζω στο ξενοδοχείο κλπ; Εννοείται αυτό, δεν είναι τίποτα.

Εγώ μιλάω για φόρτιση on-the-go.  :Wink: 




> Πότε πας Γαλλία?


*ΠΟΤΕ.*  :Thumb down: 

Αράχωβα θα πάμε τελικά, βλέπεις κάποιοι "θυμήθηκαν" τώρα οτι δεν θέλουν να έρθουν.  :Thumb down:

----------


## makisx

ρε παιδιά από δικτυο δεν μπορω να το βρώ?

----------


## RyDeR

> ρε παιδιά από δικτυο δεν μπορω να το βρώ?


 :What..?:   :What..?: 

Τι εννοείς; Τι να βρείς;

----------


## makisx

το iphone βεβαια να το αγορασω νομιμα ας πουμε

----------


## RyDeR

> το iphone βεβαια να το αγορασω νομιμα ας πουμε


Αν εννοείς με το "νόμιμα" το να έχεις υποστήριξη απο Apple κλπ... δεν γίνεται στην Ελλάδα.

Αν το θέλεις όμως όπως και να 'χει τότε καταφεύγεις σε eBay λύσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## makisx

ενταξει χωρίς υποστήριξη, ας πουμε το φερνει ενας απο αμερικη, θα δεχτει την wind που εχω, θα λειτουργουν όλες οι δυνατότητες ?

καλά είδα και την υπογραφη σου λίγο καθυστερημενα βεβαίως...

----------


## ownagE_

> ενταξει χωρίς υποστήριξη, ας πουμε το φερνει ενας απο αμερικη, θα δεχτει την wind που εχω, θα λειτουργουν όλες οι δυνατότητες ?
> 
> καλά είδα και την υπογραφη σου λίγο καθυστερημενα βεβαίως...


Ναι θα λειτουργει.
Ολα τα iphone αυτη τη στιγμη ξεκλειδωνουν.

----------


## iKoms

Όχι όλα... υπάρχει και το νέο firmware 1.1.4..

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι. Downgrade ?

........Auto merged post: Theos added 0 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........

..και στο κατω κατω μεσα σε μια βδομαδα θα χει ξεκλειδωσει.
Ηδη ξεκλειδωνει με καποιες μεθοδους

----------


## RyDeR

> Όχι όλα... υπάρχει και το νέο firmware 1.1.4..





> Ναι. Downgrade ?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Theos added 0 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........
> 
> ..και στο κατω κατω μεσα σε μια βδομαδα θα χει ξεκλειδωσει.
> Ηδη ξεκλειδωνει με καποιες μεθοδους


Με downgrade μόνο, ναι. 

Πάντως, απ'όσα ακούγονται θα την σπάσουν και αυτήν εντός του Σ/Κ.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ρε σεις εγώ σ' ένα site είδα πως έγινε Unlocked η 1.1.4.

EDIT: Any idea πως θα βάλω αναφορά sms στο κιν; Cosmote έχω. Έβαλα μαζί με το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο τον read receipt της cosmote από το depo της mediaweb και δεν λειτουργει  :Sad:

----------


## RyDeR

Έριξα "πάνω" την 1.1.4.  Εντυπώσεις σύντομα...

(Είχα 1.1.2 OTB με 4.6BL, τώρα έκανα downgrade τον bootloader σε 3.9 και έχω latest baseband & firmware.)




> ΡAny idea πως θα βάλω αναφορά sms στο κιν; Cosmote έχω. Έβαλα μαζί με το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο τον read receipt της cosmote από το depo της mediaweb και δεν λειτουργει


Πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το SMS160 απο το menu για να σου εμφανίζεται το κουμπί για την αναφορά παράδοσης.  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

> Έριξα "πάνω" την 1.1.4.  Εντυπώσεις σύντομα...
> 
> (Είχα 1.1.2 OTB με 4.6BL, τώρα έκανα downgrade τον bootloader σε 3.9 και έχω latest baseband & firmware.)



Τα ιδια κι απο μενα.
Ολα καλα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Την εβαλα εψες την 1.1.4.ολα καλα και εδω

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το SMS160 απο το menu για να σου εμφανίζεται το κουμπί για την αναφορά παράδοσης.


Το έχω αλλά σ' εκείνο το κουμπί εμφανίζεται ερωτηματικό.  :Sorry:

----------


## nickolas2005

Σε τι αναλυση να κάνω τα βιντεο για να παιζουν καλα στην οθόνη του iphone? Γιατί εχω κάνει κανα δυο βιντεο αλλα οταν τα περναω στο τηλέφωνο και τα βαζω να παιξουν σε ολη την οθόνη δεν δειχνει το βιντεο στις ακρες.

----------


## ownagE_

Εγω τα βαζω full (320x480)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγω τα βαζω full (320x480)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## KILLER_7

Παιδια μια βοηθεια/συμβουλη θα ηθελα.
Εχω την παρακατω κατασταση απο τα Ελτα:
---
26/02/2008 16:15:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ
28/02/2008 09:27:00 IPS ΠΡΟΣ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ
28/02/2008 10:32:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΣΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ
28/02/2008 10:33:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ
28/02/2008 12:03:00 ΤΑΧ/ΡΕΣ ΚΑΤ (Κέντρο Ταχ/ράς) ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑΣ
---
Τι λετε να συμβαινει και αργει τοσο?
Εχει σταλθει απο τις 26/02.
αν κολλισει τελωνειο,θα επικοινωνησουν αυτοι μαζι μου?
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει κολλήσει γιατι υπάρχουν στάδια μετά.

----------


## ariadgr

@KILLER_7:

Πάρε τηλ. στο 800-11-83000, δώσε τον κωδικό δέματος και ρώτα πότε θα σου παραδοθεί.

----------


## KILLER_7

Φιλε μου πηρα τηλεφωνο.
Αναλυτικα
Σαββατο Πρωι:
Ενημερωση : Τελωνειο Θεσσαλονικης
Σημερα που ξαναπηρα : Μου ειπαν οτι βρισκεται Αθηνα(!)

Σημειωση,οτι μενω Θεσσαλονικη..
Καμμια Ιδεα?
Στο http://212.205.82.71/trackandtrace/ γραφει προς τελωνειο.
Εχει σταλθει με usps,απο τις 26/02.
Αν περασει τελωνειο,με ενημερωνουν αυτοι?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν περασει τελωνειο,με ενημερωνουν αυτοι?


Στο tracking που μας έδωσες προηγουμένως φαίνεται ότι έχει φύγει από το τελωνείο και το έχουν οι ταχυμεταφορές.

----------


## KILLER_7

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαθεί κτλ?
Και σίγουρα πέρασε τελωνείο?
Σας ευχαριστώ..

----------


## dd68

Ακουσα πως τον  Μαιο θα βγει το 3g iphone!!!! 
Πιστευτε πως αξιζει να περιμενω;
Θα εχει και τιποτα αλλο σε hardware επιπεδο;
Thank you!!!!

----------


## ownagE_

> Ακουσα πως τον  Μαιο θα βγει το 3g iphone!!!! 
> Πιστευτε πως αξιζει να περιμενω;
> Θα εχει και τιποτα αλλο σε hardware επιπεδο;
> Thank you!!!!


Ολα ειναι φημες.
Κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει.
Τωρα το αν θα περιμενεις ειναι δικη σου επιλογη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ακουσα πως τον  Μαιο θα βγει το 3g iphone!!!! 
> Πιστευτε πως αξιζει να περιμενω;
> Θα εχει και τιποτα αλλο σε hardware επιπεδο;
> Thank you!!!!


Αν έχεις σκοπό να περιμένεις, να δώσεις του κόσμου τα λεφτά και να έχεις το ίδιο με εμάς (+εγγύηση), αξίζει ναι...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Guys λέω ν' αναβαθμίσω το firmware από την 1.1.3. (BL 4.6) στην 1.1.4. Πρέπει να γίνει οπωσδήποτε downgrade ο BL μου;

PS: Θα μάθω κάποτε κι εγώ τι παίζει με όλα αυτά  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Guys λέω ν' αναβαθμίσω το firmware από την 1.1.3. (BL 4.6) στην 1.1.4. Πρέπει να γίνει οπωσδήποτε downgrade ο BL μου;
> 
> PS: Θα μάθω κάποτε κι εγώ τι παίζει με όλα αυτά


Ναι έτσι πρέπει. Μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τον τρόπο της DevTeam, που εγκαθιστά έναν bootloader που αναβαθμίζεται πάλι σε 4.6.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι έτσι πρέπει. Μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τον τρόπο της DevTeam, που εγκαθιστά έναν bootloader που αναβαθμίζεται πάλι σε 4.6.


Με ziphone δε μπορώ να κάνω upgrade μετά downgrade του bootloader;;  :Sad:

----------


## RyDeR

> Με ziphone δε μπορώ να κάνω upgrade μετά downgrade του bootloader;;


Γίνεται downgrade, απλά μετά δεν μπορείς να αναβαθμίσεις... βέβαια δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό... τα παλιότερα iPhones είχαν natively 3.9 BL.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Γίνεται downgrade, απλά μετά δεν μπορείς να αναβαθμίσεις... βέβαια δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό... τα παλιότερα iPhones είχαν natively 3.9 BL.


Χμμμ ωραία... Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιο link με οδηγό της dev team για την 1.1.4. γιατί βρήκα μόνο για 1.1.3.  :Sorry:

----------


## RyDeR

> Χμμμ ωραία... Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιο link με οδηγό της dev team για την 1.1.4. γιατί βρήκα μόνο για 1.1.3.


Κοιτα στο iClarified, γραφω απο το κινητο και δεν μπορω να κανω copy-paste. Η ΔΕΗ βλεπεις... Να ναι καλα για την ωρα το secondary UPS.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κοιτα στο iClarified, γραφω απο το κινητο και δεν μπορω να κανω copy-paste. Η ΔΕΗ βλεπεις... Να ναι καλα για την ωρα το secondary UPS.


Ηeh. Ok thanx. Θα το κοιτάξω.

EDIT: Να φανταστώ πως είναι αυτό: *These are instructions on how to downgrade to the 3.9-fakeblank Bootloader and unlock 1.1.4 using iPlus 1.1*

----------


## RyDeR

> Ηeh. Ok thanx. Θα το κοιτάξω.
> 
> EDIT: Να φανταστώ πως είναι αυτό: *These are instructions on how to downgrade to the 3.9-fakeblank Bootloader and unlock 1.1.4 using iPlus 1.1*


Yeap, αυτό είναι.  :Smile:

----------


## pcakias

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι.

Με ρωτάει ενας φιλος (που θα ερθει στην Ελλαδα) απο την Νεα Υορκη:

Να φερει ένα iphone απο εκει? το βρισκει λεει, καινουργιο,  με 300$ ( καλα ειναι δυνατον?) χωρις συμβολαιο. 

Τελος παντων.

Τι να του πω, θα μπορεσει εδω να το ξεκλειδωσει ? και να το χρησιμοποιησει με την εδω vodafone ασ πουμε ?

ή μηπως επειδη θα εχει το πιο προσφατο λογισμικο θα εχει δυσκολιες στο ξεκλειδωμα και στη χρηση;

----------


## RyDeR

> Μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι.
> 
> Με ρωτάει ενας φιλος (που θα ερθει στην Ελλαδα) απο την Νεα Υορκη:
> 
> Να φερει ένα iphone απο εκει? το βρισκει λεει, καινουργιο,  με 300$ ( καλα ειναι δυνατον?) χωρις συμβολαιο. 
> 
> Τελος παντων.
> 
> Τι να του πω, θα μπορεσει εδω να το ξεκλειδωσει ? και να το χρησιμοποιησει με την εδω vodafone ασ πουμε ?
> ...


Λογικά δεν θα έχει προβλήματα. Ας το φέρει.  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Με ρωτάει ενας φιλος (που θα ερθει στην Ελλαδα) απο την Νεα Υορκη:
> 
> Να φερει ένα iphone απο εκει? το βρισκει λεει, καινουργιο,  με 300$ ( καλα ειναι δυνατον?) χωρις συμβολαιο.


$399 πωλείται το iPhone 8GB στα καταστήματα της Apple / AT&T στην Αμερική.




> Τι να του πω, θα μπορεσει εδω να το ξεκλειδωσει ? και να το χρησιμοποιησει με την εδω vodafone ασ πουμε ?
> ή μηπως επειδη θα εχει το πιο προσφατο λογισμικο θα εχει δυσκολιες στο ξεκλειδωμα και στη χρηση;


Mπορεί να το ξεκλειδώσει με το ziphone, αλλά ξεκαθάρισέ του ότι δεν θα έχει εγγύηση, και οποιαδήποτε βλάβη αν πάθει, είναι πιθανό να είναι για πέταμα.

----------


## pcakias

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας.  !!!

θα του μεταφερω το μυνημα σου ariadgr και ας πραξει ως θελει.

----------


## chrs

Καλησπέρα,
Περιμένω από Δευτέρα iphone εξ αμερικής.... :Smile: 

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα unlock, θα ήθελα να μάθω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνει στην τελέυταία έκδοση του(firmware-software), το οποίο και λογικά θα έχει (δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα την έκδοση του)

Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός τον οποίο προτείνεται  να ακολουθήσω για το unlock?

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## haHa

Ναι γινεται και στην τελευταια εκδοση.
Η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ απλη:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=746




Mε γεια!!

----------


## chrs

thanks haHA

θα γράψω περισσότερα όταν το πάρω στα χέρια μου κ το ξεκλειδώσω...

----------


## aragorn

Apple today previewed the iPhone 2.0 software — scheduled for release this June — and announced the immediate availability of a beta release of the software to selected developers and enterprise customers. The iPhone 2.0 beta includes both the iPhone Software Development Kit (SDK) and new enterprise features, such as support for Microsoft Exchange Active Sync and the addition of Cisco IPsec VPN.
Read more:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/enterpri...sr=hotnews.rss

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Apple today previewed the iPhone 2.0 software — scheduled for release this June — and announced the immediate availability of a beta release of the software to selected developers and enterprise customers. The iPhone 2.0 beta includes both the iPhone Software Development Kit (SDK) and new enterprise features, such as support for Microsoft Exchange Active Sync and the addition of Cisco IPsec VPN.
> Read more:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/iphone/enterpri...sr=hotnews.rss


Χμμμ ενδιαφέρον...

  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## mc02084

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ενα iPhone 8gb με 1.1.4. Αν κάποια στιγμή κάνω upgrade σε κάποια μελλοντική έκδοση έιναι δυνατόν να σώσω τις εφαρμογές που έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση? Ή θα πρέπει να τα περάσω όλα απο την αρχή?

----------


## nickolas2005

Μαλλον ολα απο την αρχη...

----------


## haHa

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ενα iPhone 8gb με 1.1.4. Αν κάποια στιγμή κάνω upgrade σε κάποια μελλοντική έκδοση έιναι δυνατόν να σώσω τις εφαρμογές που έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση? Ή θα πρέπει να τα περάσω όλα απο την αρχή?


Οταν κανεις update (και οχι restore) συνηθως μενουν οι εφαρμογες.

Αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο.Επιπλεον μπορει μερικες να παρουσιασουν προβληματα,οποτε καλο θα ηταν να κανουμε restore (που τα σβηνει ολα) στο καινουριο firmware  ωστε να αποφυγουμε τα οποια προβληματα.

Θα χρειαστει να βαλουμε τις εφαρμογες απο την αρχη και να χασουμε λιγο χρονο ,αλλα αξιζει για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο!

----------


## chrs

Τα τελευταία iphone με τι έκδοση Firmware κυκλοφορούν?? 
1.1.4 είναι η τελευταία???

Μπορώ να το τσεκάρω από το κινήτο για να βεβαιωθώ με κάποιον τρόπο...?

Το iPlus το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς , αυτό σκέφτομαι για να κανω unlock το δικό μου

----------


## ownagE_

> Τα τελευταία iphone με τι έκδοση Firmware κυκλοφορούν?? 
> 1.1.4 είναι η τελευταία???


1.1.4 ειναι η τελευταια, ναι.




> Μπορώ να το τσεκάρω από το κινήτο για να βεβαιωθώ με κάποιον τρόπο...?


Settings -> General -> About




> Το iPlus το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς , αυτό σκέφτομαι για να κανω unlock το δικό μου


Δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει, αλλα εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.
Προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει το ZiPhone.

----------


## chrs

Σε ευχαριστώ Theos για τις απαντησείς σου

Οσον αφορά το iPlus βλέπω οτι κάνοντας downgrade με BL 3.9FakeBlank μπορείς να επανέλθεις σε 4.6 ! 
Αυτο από μόνο του πιστεύω είναι λόγος να το εμπιστευτώ σε αντίθεση με το ZiPhone που είναι δοκιμασμένο αλλά δυστυχώς η διαδικασία του downgrade είναι μη αναστρέψιμη (έρχεται και SDK)

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι.
Αλλα τι σχεση εχει ο bootloader με το SDK?  :What..?:

----------


## chrs

Φαντάζομαι οτι θα χρειάζεται BL 4.6 για να χρησιμοποιήσεις SDK όταν με το καλό θα είναι διαθέσιμο με το iphone 2.0 

Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα απλά έτσι το σκέφτηκα... 
Ισως κάνω λάθος...

----------


## RyDeR

> Αλλα τι σχεση εχει ο bootloader με το SDK?


Ακριβώς, έτσι και αλλιώς τα παλιότερα iPhones τρέχουν natively 3,9 BL... Δηλαδή τι θα γίνει; Δεν θα έχουν support;  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

> Φαντάζομαι οτι θα χρειάζεται BL 4.6 για να χρησιμοποιήσεις SDK όταν με το καλό θα είναι διαθέσιμο με το iphone 2.0 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα απλά έτσι το σκέφτηκα... 
> Ισως κάνω λάθος...


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο για τον λογο που λεει ο RyDeR.

----------


## chrs

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο ...

Κατά την διαδικασία Activate/Jailbreak/Unlock πρέπει να είναι μέσα η κάρτα της AT&T σώστα? 

Αυτή η κάρτα από default έχει pin enable? 
πρέπει να το βγάλω πριν ξεκινήσω ...?

----------


## haHa

Εχει από default έχει pin disable.Αστο ετσι.

γενικοτερα αρκει οποιαδηποτε καρτα με disabled pin.

----------


## RyDeR

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο ...
> 
> Κατά την διαδικασία Activate/Jailbreak/Unlock πρέπει να είναι μέσα η κάρτα της AT&T σώστα? 
> 
> Αυτή η κάρτα από default έχει pin enable? 
> πρέπει να το βγάλω πριν ξεκινήσω ...?


Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με κανονική SIM, με PIN.  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

Λογικο ειναι.
Δεν χρειαζεται να χρησιμοποιησεις το emergency call οπως εκανες παλιοτερα.
Ολα γινονται αυτοματα αρα οποιαδηποτε SIM δουλευει.

----------


## dd68

Την παρασκευη εγινα και εγω κατοχος ενος iphone και εχω καποιες αποριες....

1. Οταν πας να γραψω sms μου βγαζει κατι σαν λεξικο για να αλλαξει τη λεξη που γραφω.
Πως βγαινει αυτο???
2.Αμα η επαφη μου δεν εχει το +30 μπροστά δεν εμφανιζει το ονομα αλλα το νουμερο
Πως διορθωνεται αυτο??
3.Μπορω να διαγραψω φωτογραφιες  απο αυτες που εκανα συνχρονισμο??? Πως????
4. Πως βαζω δικο μου mp3 για ηχο κλησης και μηνυματος!!!
5. Οταν εχω το wifi ανοιχτο και εχω μπει στο you tube, google maps και το αφησω λιγο μου βγαζει  μηνυμα οτι δεν μπορει να εντοπισει το edge. Πως βγαινει αυτο??
6.Το ξυπνητηρι λειτουργει χωρις να ειναι ανοιχτο το iphone?? 
Υπαρχει εφαρμογη που να το κανει???
Εχω το 1.1.4

Thank you!!!

----------


## RyDeR

> Την παρασκευη εγινα και εγω κατοχος ενος iphone και εχω καποιες αποριες....



Με 'γειά.  :One thumb up: 




> 1. Οταν πας να γραψω sms μου βγαζει κατι σαν λεξικο για να αλλαξει τη λεξη που γραφω.
> Πως βγαινει αυτο???


Εγκατέστησε απο τον Installer το kb2 και μετά πήγαινε Settings -> General -> Keyboards  και βάλε off το auto correction.




> 2.Αμα η επαφη μου δεν εχει το +30 μπροστά δεν εμφανιζει το ονομα αλλα το νουμερο
> Πως διορθωνεται αυτο??


http://gr-iphone.blogspot.com/2008/02/repository.html

Bάλε το πακέτο με τα carrier icons. Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, δοκίμασε αυτό: http://gr-iphone.blogspot.com/2008/03/blog-post.html





> 3.Μπορω να διαγραψω φωτογραφιες  απο αυτες που εκανα συνχρονισμο??? Πως????


Όχι, πρέπει να τις διαγράψεις απο τον φάκελο που έχεις "συνδέσει" με το iTunes και να κάνεις sync.  :Thumb down: 




> 4. Πως βαζω δικο μου mp3 για ηχο κλησης και μηνυματος!!!


http://gr-iphone.blogspot.com/2008/01/iphone.html





> 5. Οταν εχω το wifi ανοιχτο και εχω μπει στο you tube, google maps και το αφησω λιγο μου βγαζει  μηνυμα οτι δεν μπορει να εντοπισει το edge. Πως βγαινει αυτο??


Δεν βγαίνει, απλά χάνει το WiFi. Για αυτό σου πετάει το EDGE-related pop-up.  :Wink: 





> 6.Το ξυπνητηρι λειτουργει χωρις να ειναι ανοιχτο το iphone??


Νομίζω όχι. Γίνεται σε πολλά κινητά αυτό;




> Υπαρχει εφαρμογη που να το κανει???


Δγ/δα.


Hope I helped.  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

> 5. Οταν εχω το wifi ανοιχτο και εχω μπει στο you tube, google maps και το αφησω λιγο μου βγαζει  μηνυμα οτι δεν μπορει να εντοπισει το edge. Πως βγαινει αυτο??


Βαλε το BossPrefs απο τον Installer και απενεργοποιησε το EDGE.

----------


## RyDeR

> Βαλε το BossPrefs απο τον Installer και απενεργοποιησε το EDGE.


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ποτέ δεν δοκίμασα να το κάνω αυτό.  :Razz: 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## nickolas2005

Σημερα πηγα σε 1.1.4. Ξεκλειδωσα με ziphone 2.6b. 15 λεπτάκια το πολύ η όλη διαδικασία (restore + ziphone).  :Smile:

----------


## dd68

ΠPΩTO MHNYMA AΠO IPHONE ΣOPPY ΓIA TA KEΦAΛAIA. TO KINHTO EINAI AΠIΘANO.AΛHΘEIA MIKPA EΛΛHNIKA ΓINETAI NA EXOYME;

----------


## iKoms

Αμέ από αυτό σου γράφω τώρα!

----------


## dd68

γινεται αυτο στην 1.1.4 εκδοση;;;; Πως;;;;

Το βρηκα ολα οκ

----------


## dd68

Σημερα καθως εβαζα κατι photos στο iPhone παρατήρησα οτι ενω ειχα κανει rotate την photo δεξια και την έσωσα με το ιδιο ονομα στο iPhone την εμφανιζει οπως αρχικα ηταν πριν κανω το rotate!!!!
Γιατι το κανει αυτο ;

----------


## ownagE_

> Σημερα καθως εβαζα κατι photos στο iPhone παρατήρησα οτι ενω ειχα κανει rotate την photo δεξια και την έσωσα με το ιδιο ονομα στο iPhone την εμφανιζει οπως αρχικα ηταν πριν κανω το rotate!!!!
> Γιατι το κανει αυτο ;


Δεν το ξερω.
Αλλα λογικα το iPhone θα τις κανει rotate απο μονο του (?) ωστε να τις δειχνει ok.

----------


## FestoNero

> "6.Το ξυπνητηρι λειτουργει χωρις να ειναι ανοιχτο το iphone??"
> Νομίζω όχι. Γίνεται σε πολλά κινητά αυτό;


Απο καταβολης κοσμου. :Razz: 
Καλα, υπερβαλλω, αλλα ναι το ξυπνητηρι σε ελαχιστα κινητα δεν λειτουργει αν ειναι κλειστη η συσκευη. Και οταν συμβαινει αυτο, ειτε ειναι προβλημα της συσκευης ειτε ο κατασκευαστης ειναι για τα μπαζα.. :Whistle: 
Αληθεια, το ipod δεν ηταν που ειχε λειτουργια ξυπνητηριου και αναβε μονο του και επαιζε μουσικη;
Κατι ειχα διαβασει καποτε για εναν κακομοιρη που του αναβε μονο του στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα επειδη ειχε μπει το ξυπνητηρι και νομιζε οτι εχει μεσα του τον βελζεβουλ  :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απο καταβολης κοσμου.
> Καλα, υπερβαλλω, αλλα ναι το ξυπνητηρι σε ελαχιστα κινητα δεν λειτουργει αν ειναι κλειστη η συσκευη. Και οταν συμβαινει αυτο, ειτε ειναι προβλημα της συσκευης ειτε ο κατασκευαστης ειναι για τα μπαζα..
> Αληθεια, το ipod δεν ηταν που ειχε λειτουργια ξυπνητηριου και αναβε μονο του και επαιζε μουσικη;
> Κατι ειχα διαβασει καποτε για εναν κακομοιρη που του αναβε μονο του στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα επειδη ειχε μπει το ξυπνητηρι και νομιζε οτι εχει μεσα του τον βελζεβουλ


Χαχαχα. Ναι το ipod το έχει αυτό το σύστημα. Ευτυχώς το είχα καταλάβει από μόνος μου και το έβαζα manually να με ξυπνάει... Λογικά μ' ένα μελλοντικό software update (αφού γίνει unlock πρώτα  :Razz: ) θα αποκτήσει και αυτή τη δυνατότητα το iphone. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω βρει καμία third-party εφαρμογή που να το πετυχαίνει αυτό.  :Sorry:

----------


## haHa

Για το ξυπνητηρι και το θεμα με το κλειστο κινητο:
υπαρχει και η "λυση"(περιπου λυση ,μπακαλιστικη) να το βαζετε σε airplane mode.
Ετσι και ελαχιστη μπαταρια "καιει" και δεν χτυπαει αν σας περνουν τηλεφωνο για να μην σας ενοχλουν οταν κοιμασαστε
και το ξυπνητηρι θα χτυπησει!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Για το ξυπνητηρι και το θεμα με το κλειστο κινητο:
> υπαρχει και η "λυση"(περιπου λυση ,μπακαλιστικη) να το βαζετε σε airplane mode.
> Ετσι και ελαχιστη μπαταρια "καιει" και δεν χτυπαει αν σας περνουν τηλεφωνο για να μην σας ενοχλουν οταν κοιμασαστε
> και το ξυπνητηρι θα χτυπησει!


Σωωστοοοος. Δεν το χα σκεφτεί. Θα γίνει must. Κάθε βράδυ airplane mode  :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

μουρθε εναs φιλοs σημερα με 2 μαιμουδεs κινητα απο το παρακατω e shop.
2 χρονια εγγυηση και οντωs το ενα ειναι τυπου iphone χωριs κλειδωματα κ.λ.π. k
τα αγορασε και σε μια μερα τα ειχε.
οπτικα ειναι φανταστικα και με μενου ιδιο με το iphone το ενα το αλλο βλεπειs και τηλεοραση.
http://www.1ena.com/

----------


## ownagE_

> μουρθε εναs φιλοs σημερα με 2 μαιμουδεs κινητα απο το παρακατω e shop.
> 2 χρονια εγγυηση και οντωs το ενα ειναι τυπου iphone χωριs κλειδωματα κ.λ.π. k
> τα αγορασε και σε μια μερα τα ειχε.
> οπτικα ειναι φανταστικα και με μενου ιδιο με το iphone το ενα το αλλο βλεπειs και τηλεοραση.
> http://www.1ena.com/


 :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Χαχα! Ωραίο εργαλείο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## baldrick

Μόλις πήρα το 16άρι iphone μου (το έφερε φίλος από Αμερική). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πάθει πλάκα το κινητό αυτό είναι ακριβώς όπως το ήθελα....  :Worthy: 

Δεν είχα πολύ καιρό μπροστά μου να το ρυθμίσω λόγω δουλειάς και έχω κάποιες απορίες που θα με διευκολύνατε αφάνταστα αν γνωρίζετε κάτι:

*1.* Για ελληνικό μενού βρήκα το http://greek-iphone.com αλλά επειδή κάνοντας ιnstall κόλλησε το κινητό με έβαλε σε αμφιβολίες για την αξιοπιστία του. Το έχει βάλει κανείς...? Είναι καλό αν είναι για να μην το αγοράσω τσάμπα.... Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα που εγκαθιστά ελληνικό μενού..?

*2.* Εγώ προσωπικά αν δύναται θα ήθελα να κρατήσω το αγγλικό μενού το εργοστασιακό απλώς αν υπάρχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο για τα sms θα ήθελα. Υπάρχει κάτι γι αυτό..? Με το παραπάνω μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω ώστε απλώς να μου δίνει επιλογή γλώσσας στην δημιουργία sms κρατώντας το αγγλικό μενού...? 

*3.* Έχω hotmail λογαριασμό και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ απευθείας με την επιλογή mail που έχει στα home button. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι κάποιο θέμα επιλογών ή τρώει φρίκη με την hotmail..?

*4.* Μπορώ να περάσω τα τηλέφωνα της κάρτας στο κινητό μου ή θα πρέπει να το κάνω χειροκίνητα γιατί ομολογώ ότι έχω αρκετές επαφές και η διαδικασία θα είναι ολίγον χρονοβόρα...!
*
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...!*

----------


## haHa

> Μόλις πήρα το 16άρι iphone μου (το έφερε φίλος από Αμερική). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πάθει πλάκα το κινητό αυτό είναι ακριβώς όπως το ήθελα.... 
> 
> Δεν είχα πολύ καιρό μπροστά μου να το ρυθμίσω λόγω δουλειάς και έχω κάποιες απορίες που θα με διευκολύνατε αφάνταστα αν γνωρίζετε κάτι:
> 
> *1.* Για ελληνικό μενού βρήκα το http://greek-iphone.com αλλά επειδή κάνοντας ιnstall κόλλησε το κινητό με έβαλε σε αμφιβολίες για την αξιοπιστία του. Το έχει βάλει κανείς...? Είναι καλό αν είναι για να μην το αγοράσω τσάμπα.... Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα που εγκαθιστά ελληνικό μενού..?
> 
> *2.* Εγώ προσωπικά αν δύναται θα ήθελα να κρατήσω το αγγλικό μενού το εργοστασιακό απλώς αν υπάρχει ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο για τα sms θα ήθελα. Υπάρχει κάτι γι αυτό..? Με το παραπάνω μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω ώστε απλώς να μου δίνει επιλογή γλώσσας στην δημιουργία sms κρατώντας το αγγλικό μενού...? 
> 
> *3.* Έχω hotmail λογαριασμό και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ απευθείας με την επιλογή mail που έχει στα home button. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι κάποιο θέμα επιλογών ή τρώει φρίκη με την hotmail..?
> ...


Απανταω γρηγορα γιατι δεν εχω χρονο και να σε προλαβω πριν αγορασεις τσαμπα το προγραμμα εξελληνισμου.


1.Μην το αγορασεις,υπαρχει αλλος τροπος δωρεαν.
2. Ναι γινεται αυτο που λες

4.Ναι γινεται υπαρχει ειδικο προγραμμα,νομιζω isim λεγεται.
Επισης μπορεις αν εχεις τις επαφες στο προηγουμενο κινητο σου να τις συγχρονισεις με το outlook και μετα να συγχρονισεις το outlook με το iphone.




Για το 1 και 2 θα βρεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=197044

Χοντρικα πας στον installer,προσθετεις σαν repo το "http://mediaweb.gr/iphone.xml" και μετα εγκαθιστας τα εξης :
Mobile Enhancer 
CallerID Fix 
DejaVu Fonts
Greek Keyboard με τόνους & SMS160
CallerID Fix 
CallForwarding Fix

----------


## ownagE_

> *3.* Έχω hotmail λογαριασμό και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ απευθείας με την επιλογή mail που έχει στα home button. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι κάποιο θέμα επιλογών ή τρώει φρίκη με την hotmail..?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idgqzHvAei0

Το εχω δοκιμασει, δουλευει.
(Δεν μου δουλεψε αμεσως, την επομενη μερα δουλευε, δεν ξερω γιατι  :Razz: )

----------


## baldrick

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας και την βοήθεια σας...!  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: baldrick added 15 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

Haha διάβασα στο forum όμως που μου έδωσες ότι λέει αν γράφεις κεφαλαία χρεώνεται διπλά το SMS...? Το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει εσύ..? Είναι δοκιμασμένο..? Μην πάθουμε καμιά πλάκα δεν λέει. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## RyDeR

@hH: Υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος δωρεαν. Πιστεψε με το GrProject ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο του kalantz. Το δουλευω απο το πρωι ("αγορασα" caterpillar & grproj), απλα τελειο. Αψογη συμπεριφορα.

----------


## haHa

> @hH: Υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος δωρεαν. Πιστεψε με το GrProject ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο του kalantz. Το δουλευω απο το πρωι ("αγορασα" caterpillar & grproj), απλα τελειο. Αψογη συμπεριφορα.



Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει καθολου,θα το δοκιμασω!!

----------


## ownagE_

> "αγορασα" caterpillar & grproj



Coming soon on our repo.  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## baldrick

Υπάρχει παιδιά κανένας τρόπος να βάλουμε κανένα ringtone χωρίς να πλερώσουμε στο itunes store..?

----------


## RyDeR

> Υπάρχει παιδιά κανένας τρόπος να βάλουμε κανένα ringtone χωρίς να πλερώσουμε στο itunes store..?


http://gr-iphone.blogspot.com/2008/01/iphone.html  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Υπάρχει παιδιά κανένας τρόπος να βάλουμε κανένα ringtone χωρίς να πλερώσουμε στο itunes store..?


Λίγο πιο built-in οδηγός αυτός εδώ: http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=839  :Wink:

----------


## nickolas2005

Παιδιά έβαλα στο μακ το νέο toast titanium 9 και έχει επιλογή για να κάνεις streaming video και στο iphone. Το δοκίμασα και παίζει άψογα... Εισαι έξω δηλ και σε όποιο μέρος έχεις ιντερνετ έχεις και όσα βίντεο θες !!

Οσοι μπορούν αν το δοκιμάσουν. Μετράει πολύ!

----------


## RyDeR

> Coming soon on our repo.




Έτοιμα όλα, απλά βγάζετε οποιοδήποτε πακέτο Caterpillar ή/και GrProject και εγκαθιστάτε απο το repo μας:

1) Caterpillar ή/και GrProject
2) RipDeV's P.Activator.


Enjoy.  :Cool:

----------


## baldrick

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω κι άλλη απορία...!  :Embarassed: 

Δεν μου παίζει το bluetooth. Μόλις το ενεργοποιώ και κάνει search δεν βρίσκει τίποτα. Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει..?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω κι άλλη απορία...! 
> 
> Δεν μου παίζει το bluetooth. Μόλις το ενεργοποιώ και κάνει search δεν βρίσκει τίποτα. Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει..?


Το Bluetooth φίλε μου είναι ανοιχτό μόνο για bluetooth headsets και όχι για άλλα τηλέφωνα  :Sorry:  (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα που μιλάμε)

----------


## mc02084

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Περασά το πληκτρολόγιο και το SMS160 του kalantz. Όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Απλά δεν έρχεται αναφορά.Έχω Vodafone οποότε μπαίνει *# και μερά βάζω τον αριθμό στη μορφή +3069χχχχχχχχ. Έχει δουλέψει σε κανέναν? Ένας φίλος μου έχει και αυτόσ πρόβλημα με την αναφορά. Μήπως ξέρετε τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?
Ευχαριστώ.

Παιδιά έκανα λάθος!Εγώ το έβαζα στον αριθμό ενώ κανονικά πρέπει να το βάζουμε στην αρχή του κειμένου!!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Guys έπεσε το μάτι μου στο youtub3 σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι της devteam. Αυτό το pwnage tool (iPwner) (για mac μέχρι στιγμής) κάνει παπάδες απ' ότι φαίνεται. Μέχρι και κατ' επιλογή flashing του bootloader έχει μ' ένα app. Το 'χει δοκιμάσει κανείς;  :Thinking: 

EDIT: Θέλει custom firmware;  :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

> Guys έπεσε το μάτι μου στο youtub3 σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι της devteam. Αυτό το pwnage tool (iPwner) (για mac μέχρι στιγμής) κάνει παπάδες απ' ότι φαίνεται. Μέχρι και κατ' επιλογή flashing του bootloader έχει μ' ένα app. Το 'χει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 
> 
> EDIT: Θέλει custom firmware;


Προς στιγμη υπαρχει μονο για Mac OS X.
ΠΟΛΥ συντομα θα εχουμε την εκδοση για Windows.
Μπορεις να διαβασεις περισσοτερα στο http://www.iphonelinux.org/ και στο http://iphone-dev.org

........Auto merged post: Theos added 1 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........

Δειτε κι αυτο..

Quake 3 on iTouch!

 :Clap:

----------


## nickolas2005

Οταν κάνεις unlock ενα iphone OTB 1.1.4 με το ziphone λειτουργεί και το locate me?

----------


## haHa

> Οταν κάνεις unlock ενα iphone OTB 1.1.4 με το ziphone λειτουργεί και το locate me?



Φυσικα!!!

----------


## haHa

*@flareman:*
Don't be shy,spread the news!!  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> *@flareman:*
> Don't be shy,spread the news!!


Ε δε λέει... να περιαυτολογούμε τώρα; :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:  Αφού δεν έκανα κάτι ουσιαστικά, απλώς μάζεψα τις οδηγίες!

----------


## haHa

> Ε δε λέει... να περιαυτολογούμε τώρα;  Αφού δεν έκανα κάτι ουσιαστικά, απλώς μάζεψα τις οδηγίες!


Παντως ειναι καλη φαση,με 3.5 ευρω/μηνα εχουμε προσβαση στο Ιντερνετ..(χωρις ιδιαιτερο περιορισμο σε ογκο δεδομενων,μονος περιορισμος οτι δεν ανοιγουν ολες οι σελιδες)


*Να ηταν το γ@μημενο και 3g για να ειχαμε ταχυτητες!* Τωρα δικαιωνομαστε ολοι οσοι φωναζαμε οτι το 3g ειναι απαραιτητο και οτι δεν ειναι ακριβο (οχι μονο με αυτο το κολπακι,αλλα και με τα προπληρωμενα πακετα )...

----------


## nickolas2005

Kαλο! Και γιατί δεν ανοιγουν ολες οι σελίδες?

Με cosmote υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## Flareman

> Kαλο! Και γιατί δεν ανοιγουν ολες οι σελίδες?
> 
> Με cosmote υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο?


Γιατί α) το https πρωτόκολλο δεν ανοίγει με το port 9401 στον proxy του WPNS, και β) ο proxy στέλνει αρκετές σελίδες ως XML (επειδή μπερδεύει κάποια tags) και ο μόνος browser που τα βλέπει σωστά είναι ο IE, σε PPC ή Windows. Ο Safari (και ο Opera, και ο Firefox) έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτές τις σελίδες και το WPNS, και θέλουν ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση για να τις προβάλλουν σωστά (γνωρίζω λύση μόνο για τον FF επί του παρόντος).

Υπάρχει το imode της Cosmote, για το οποίο υπάρχει ξεχωριστό thread στο myphone.gr - μειονέκτημα ότι θέλει να έχεις IMEI συσκευής με imode.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Υπάρχει το imode της Cosmote, για το οποίο υπάρχει ξεχωριστό thread στο myphone.gr - μειονέκτημα ότι θέλει να έχεις IMEI συσκευής με imode.


Κατα τα άλλα το imode παίζει άψογα και ανοίγει όλες τις σελίδες?

----------


## RyDeR

IMEI iMode συσκευής παίδες σας δίνω και 'γω, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όπως μου είπαν μπορείς να κάνεις όσες ενεργοποιήσεις θές σε διαφορετικούς αριθμούς με το ίδιο ΙΜΕΙ.

Ακόμη εγώ δεν το δοκίμασα βασικά.  :Razz: 


*@Flareman:* Αν θές, ίσως μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα πακέτο που απλά θα το εγκαθιστάς μέσω Installer και θα ρυθμίζει τα πάντα που αφορούν το WiND + NonStop.  :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

> IMEI iMode συσκευής παίδες σας δίνω και 'γω, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όπως μου είπαν μπορείς να κάνεις όσες ενεργοποιήσεις θές σε διαφορετικούς αριθμούς με το ίδιο ΙΜΕΙ.
> 
> Ακόμη εγώ δεν το δοκίμασα βασικά. 
> 
> 
> *@Flareman:* Αν θές, ίσως μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα πακέτο που απλά θα το εγκαθιστάς μέσω Installer και θα ρυθμίζει τα πάντα που αφορούν το WiND + NonStop.


Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις και να βάζει και το library του Swirly που χρειάζεται, ρίξε! :Very Happy:

----------


## baldrick

Παιδιά έχει ψάξει κανείς τι γίνεται με ακουστικά για το Iphone..? 

Επειδή ακούω πολύ μουσική από δαύτο θέλω καλά ακουστικά που απομονώνουν από εξωτερικούς θορύβους αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και με μικροφωνάκι στο καλώδιο ώστε να μπορείς να μιλήσεις όταν σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο - και αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει και κουμπάκι σαν κανονικό handsfree. 

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια αυτό το handsfree που δίνει στην συσκευασία είναι μεγάλη απάτη. Δεν μπορούσαν να βάλουν και ένα κουμπί τουλάχιστον να δέχεσαι τις κλήσεις χωρίς να βγάζεις το κινητό από την θήκη..? 

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχουν μήπως και ακουστικά με bluetooth...? Όχι τα κανονικά bluetooth αλλά εκείνα που έχουν ένα κοντό καλωδιάκι και βάζεις κανονικά ψείρες στα αυτιά.

----------


## haHa

> Παιδιά έχει ψάξει κανείς τι γίνεται με ακουστικά για το Iphone..? 
> 
> Επειδή ακούω πολύ μουσική από δαύτο θέλω καλά ακουστικά που απομονώνουν από εξωτερικούς θορύβους αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και με μικροφωνάκι στο καλώδιο ώστε να μπορείς να μιλήσεις όταν σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο - και αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει και κουμπάκι σαν κανονικό handsfree.


Ναι υπαρχουν..
Eξαιρετικα θεωρουνται αυτα:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...nplm=TP637LL/A
http://cgi.ebay.com/V-Moda-Vibe-Duo-...QQcmdZViewItem





> Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια αυτό το handsfree που δίνει στην συσκευασία είναι μεγάλη απάτη. Δεν μπορούσαν να βάλουν και ένα κουμπί τουλάχιστον να δέχεσαι τις κλήσεις χωρίς να βγάζεις το κινητό από την θήκη..?


Θελω να μου δωσεις 10 ευρω για το handsfree που θα σου αποκαλυψω οτι εχεις!!! :Razz: 
Εκει που ειναι το μικροφωνο,το ασπρο πραγματακι αυτο, πατιεται!!
Και ειναι το κουμπι απορριψης/αποδοχης κλησης!

Εξαιρετικα εξυπνη σχεδιαση ε??? :Respekt: 




> Υ.Γ. Υπάρχουν μήπως και ακουστικά με bluetooth...? Όχι τα κανονικά bluetooth αλλά εκείνα που έχουν ένα κοντό καλωδιάκι και βάζεις κανονικά ψείρες στα αυτιά.


Βαζεις οποια ακουστικα bluetooth θελεις,ειναι ολα συμβατα..
Μονο που για μουσικη δεν πολυκανουν ,γιατι το iphone δεν υποστηριζει stereo μεσω bluetooth (προτυπο AD2P)  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## RyDeR

Αυτο με το handsfree που πατιεται και 'γω πριν κανενα μηνα το ανακαλυψα. Επαιζε μουσικη και προσπαθουσα να ευθυγραμμισω το καλωδιο, το πατησα καταλαθος και εγινε παυση... Δεν καταλαβα τιποτα... Μετα το ξανακανα και το επιασα τελικα...

Οντως πανεξυπνο αυτο...  :Smile:  Apple rulez.

----------


## baldrick

Ε όχι ρε παιδιά δεν το πιστεύω.....!  :Blink: 

Thanx Haha είσαι αρχηγός...  :One thumb up: 

Apple το παίρνω πίσω απλώς  :Respekt:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τι μαθαίνεις!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## torchrelay

_Θελω να μου δωσεις 10 ευρω για το handsfree που θα σου αποκαλυψω οτι εχεις!!!
Εκει που ειναι το μικροφωνο,το ασπρο πραγματακι αυτο, πατιεται!!
Και ειναι το κουμπι απορριψης/αποδοχης κλησης!

Εξαιρετικα εξυπνη σχεδιαση ε???_



Και όχι μόνο:
Αν πιέσεις το συγκεκριμένο κουμπάκι  δύο φορές γρήγορα προχωράει στο επόμενο τραγούδι ( βλέπεις και στην οθόνη του iphone να αλλάζουν τα εξώφυλλα ).
Αν τώρα βλέπεις video το κουμπάκι αυτό λειτουργεί σαν play/pause όπως και στα τραγούδια.
Αν  βλέπεις κάποια ταινία κατεβασμένη από το iTunes το κουμπάκι με δύο φορές πάτημα σε προχωράει στο επόμενο chapter κάτι σαν το μενού  του DVD.

----------


## haHa

> Και όχι μόνο:
> Αν πιέσεις το συγκεκριμένο κουμπάκι  δύο φορές γρήγορα προχωράει στο επόμενο τραγούδι ( βλέπεις και στην οθόνη του iphone να αλλάζουν τα εξώφυλλα ).


Αυτο δεν το ηξερα!!(τα υπολοιπα τα ηξερα)

 :Respekt:  :Worthy: 


Υ.Γ.: Σου χρωσταω 5 ευρω!  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

:Respekt: 
Τωρα το εμαθα κι εγω..  :Embarassed: 
Δεν ηξερα καν οτι τα ακουστικα ηταν handsfree/ειχαν μικροφωνο.

----------


## iKoms

Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν μόνο μικρόφωνο......

Όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις.... :One thumb up:

----------


## torchrelay

Εμ αυτή είναι η σημαντικότατη ( κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη) διαφορά με την Apple.
Η σημασία στην λεπτομέρεια.
Όχι οτι σε κάποιες "λεπτομέρειες" δεν είναι εκνευριστική αλλά στο σύνολο της είναι waaaaayyyy high απο τους υπόλοιπους.
Δέν μιλάω φυσικά μόνο για το iPhone.....

----------


## nickolas2005

Αυτο ρε παιδιά το έλεγε και σε ενα φυλλάδιο που ερχόταν μαζί με το ιphone...  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

Ναι αλλα ποιος καθεται να τα διαβαζει αυτα?  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Δεν βλεπω αναφορες για το iPhone 3G παιδες.
Δεν παρακολουθειτε τις εξελιξεις?
Οργιαζουν οι φημες  :Razz: 

3G iPhone To Cost The Same, Thinner, Possible 32GB Model ]

----------


## nickolas2005

Αντε να βγαινει να χτυπησουμε το 32αρι... :Smile:  Λετε στο παχος να φτάσει το ipod touch?

----------


## haHa

Προσωπικα δε με νοιαζει αν θα εχει μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα,αν θα ειναι λεπτοτερο,αν θα εχει καινουριο design(καλοδεχουμενα βεβαια ειναι ολα αυτα),
αλλα το θελω λογω 3G!!

Δεν παλευεται το υπαρχον για internet on the go...


Σε κανα μηνα με βλεπω να πουλαω το τωρινο και σε κανα διμηνο(ή οταν βγει) να παρω το καινουριο...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλά δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν κι αυτά με 3G;  :Crying: 

Μαμημένα συμφέροντα με φάγατε!!

----------


## nickolas2005

Γιατί να το πουλήσεις?  :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

> Προσωπικα δε με νοιαζει αν θα εχει μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα,αν θα ειναι λεπτοτερο,αν θα εχει καινουριο design(καλοδεχουμενα βεβαια ειναι ολα αυτα),
> αλλα το θελω λογω 3G!!
> 
> Δεν παλευεται το υπαρχον για internet on the go...
> 
> 
> Σε κανα μηνα με βλεπω να πουλαω το τωρινο και σε κανα διμηνο(ή οταν βγει) να παρω το καινουριο...


Εμενα περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερουν τα εξωτερικα χαρακτηριστικα χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν με νοιαζουν καθολου τα εσω.

Βλεπω να ερχονται πολλα πωλητηρια οταν βγει το νεο...  :Whistle:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εμενα περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερουν τα εξωτερικα χαρακτηριστικα χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν με νοιαζουν καθολου τα εσω.
> 
> Βλεπω να ερχονται πολλα πωλητηρια οταν βγει το νεο...


Για μένα τσάμπα ο κόπος. Καλύτερα να το κάνουν όσο είναι καιρός παρά όταν θα βγει το νέο. Μιλάμε για ραγδαία πτώση τιμής...  :Wink:

----------


## edge_xania

Και εγω με βλεπω να το δινω...Δεν φτιαχνουμε κανενα dedicated site να τα σπρωξουμε σε καλη τιμη και να βγαλουμε και κερδος..? 
Πιστευω ενα 500αρικο το πιανουν ανετα...Που θα βρουμε να τα δωσουμε βεβαια...

----------


## nickolas2005

500 μεταχειρισμένο? Με τιποτα... εδω πουλάνε 450 καινουρια 8αρια και 550 16αρια.. απο αγγελείες σε φορουμ αυτα..

Δυσκολα να πουλησεις το τηλεφωνο μέσω internet γιατί όσοι μπαινουν σιγουρα θα έχει πεσει το μάτι τους σε κανα αρθρο που αναφερει οτι βγαινει το καινουριο iphone.. Ε σε αυτον δεν μπορεις να το δωσεις ουτε καν 400.. Πρεπει να το ριξεις παρα πολυ για να τον δελεασεις και να το πάρει.. Σε καναν ασχετο, που δεν μπαινει στο ιντερνετ, ενα μεταχειρισμενο 8αρι νομίζω οτι μπορει να παει και 390ε.

----------


## RyDeR

Εννοειται οτι εγω θα το δωσω σε ασχετο, εχουμε πολλους εδω περα. Θα περιμενω να βγει πρωτα το νεο ομως, κανεις δεν θα το παρει πρεφα (εδω).
Μια χαρα θα το σπρωξω πιστευω.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εννοειται οτι εγω θα το δωσω σε ασχετο, εχουμε πολλους εδω περα. Θα περιμενω να βγει πρωτα το νεο ομως, κανεις δεν θα το παρει πρεφα (εδω).
> Μια χαρα θα το σπρωξω πιστευω.


Εκεί; Που είσαι σε complex από σπηλιές;  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## edge_xania

Καλα ρε νικολα δεν θα παω να το πουλησω στον jobs, σε κανενα που δεν εχει ιδεα και τα εχει χοντρα θα το δωσω...Ασε που αν του πω οτι ειναι ξεκλειδωτο και εχει ελληνικα και οτι εφαρμογες γουσταρει θα τρελαθει...Μεταχειρισμενο σαν λεξη δεν την δεχομαι...Ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση απο την στιγμη που το εχω σε θηκη και με κανενα προβλημα στο λογισμικο...
Οποτε...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλα ρε νικολα δεν θα παω να το πουλησω στον jobs, σε κανενα που δεν εχει ιδεα και τα εχει χοντρα θα το δωσω...Ασε που αν του πω οτι ειναι ξεκλειδωτο και εχει ελληνικα και οτι εφαρμογες γουσταρει θα τρελαθει...Μεταχειρισμενο σαν λεξη δεν την δεχομαι...Ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση απο την στιγμη που το εχω σε θηκη και με κανενα προβλημα στο λογισμικο...
> Οποτε...


Ξέχασες να πεις ότι δεν έχει και εγγύηση  :Razz:

----------


## edge_xania

Καλα μολις δει iphone ο κοσμος ξερογλυφεται...Δεν το εχετε παρατηρησει με τα δικα σας..? Η εγγυηση τους ενοιαξε.. :P

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλα μολις δει iphone ο κοσμος ξερογλυφεται...Δεν το εχετε παρατηρησει με τα δικα σας..? Η εγγυηση τους ενοιαξε.. :P


Ναι έχεις ένα δίκιο...  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

> Γιατί να το πουλήσεις?


Για να παρω με ιδια λεφτα το 3g.
Πιστευω πως το τωρινο 16gb θα πιασει 450 ευρω πανω-κατω,οσο υπολογιζω να μου κοστισει το 3g.

Το τωρινο θα το πουλησω 1 μηνα πανω-κατω πριν βγει το 3g.



Tωρα που εχω απεριοριστη κινηση internet βλεπω ποσο λαθος εκαναν που δεν εβαλαν 3g.Απλα απαραδεκτοι....

----------


## RyDeR

> Εκεί; Που είσαι σε complex από σπηλιές;


Όχι άλλα 'νταξ. Δεν ξέρουν και πολλά. Εδώ δεν ήξεραν για αυτό το iPhone - το είδαν οταν το πήρα εγώ. 

Ακόμη ένας λόγος είναι:




> Καλα μολις δει iphone ο κοσμος ξερογλυφεται...Δεν το εχετε παρατηρησει με τα δικα σας..? Η εγγυηση τους ενοιαξε.. :P


  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 6 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις και να βάζει και το library του Swirly που χρειάζεται, ρίξε!


Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο repo που εγκαθιστά το swirlyMMS, βλέπω οτι αλλάζει το com.apple.CommCenter.plist αρχείο και προσθέτει ένα δάιμονα  εκκίνησης (αν δεν κάνω λάθος  :Razz: ).

Λογικά αν τα βάλω να γίνονται αυτά μαζί με τις αλλαγές/προσθήκες τών proxy.pac κλπ ίσως γίνει τίποτα.

Τώρα ο δαίμονας δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά κάνει, ίσως να είναι για την ειδοποίηση/έλεγχο εισερχομένων MMS... δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς.


Θέλετε να κάνουμε δοκιμές;  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο repo που εγκαθιστά το swirlyMMS, βλέπω οτι αλλάζει το com.apple.CommCenter.plist αρχείο και προσθέτει ένα δάιμονα  εκκίνησης (αν δεν κάνω λάθος ).
> 
> Λογικά αν τα βάλω να γίνονται αυτά μαζί με τις αλλαγές/προσθήκες τών proxy.pac κλπ ίσως γίνει τίποτα.
> 
> Τώρα ο δαίμονας δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά κάνει, ίσως να είναι για την ειδοποίηση/έλεγχο εισερχομένων MMS... δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς.
> 
> 
> Θέλετε να κάνουμε δοκιμές;


Δουλεύει το έρμο το δικό μου και το έχω στήσει όπως θέλω... γιατί μου βάζεις δαίμονες τώρα; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πάντως το συζητάμε. Καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε instant one-tap setup για το WPNS... :Whistle:

----------


## RyDeR

> Δουλεύει το έρμο το δικό μου και το έχω στήσει όπως θέλω... γιατί μου βάζεις δαίμονες τώρα;
> 
> Πάντως το συζητάμε. Καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε instant one-tap setup για το WPNS...


Ωραια.

Οταν βρω χρονο θα ετοιμασω ενα πακετακι που να εγκαθιστα το ComCenter του Swirly (λογικα απ'αυτο γινονται οι απαραιτητες αλλαγες για να παιζουν ολα ΟΚ) και να κανει ο,τι γραφεις στο blog σου.

Για να δοκιμασουμε οπως πρεπει ομως, πρεπει να "καθαρισεις" το κινητο - στα σημεια εκεινα (που γραφεις στο blog - ελπιζω να κρατησες backups).

----------


## edge_xania

Για μερικους που ετοιμαζονται να δωσουν τα iphone τους για 300 ευρω. (Τα αγοραζω εγω τοσο..!!)

http://www.iphonehellas.gr/567/unloc...ison/#more-567

----------


## Flareman

> Ωραια.
> 
> Οταν βρω χρονο θα ετοιμασω ενα πακετακι που να εγκαθιστα το ComCenter του Swirly (λογικα απ'αυτο γινονται οι απαραιτητες αλλαγες για να παιζουν ολα ΟΚ) και να κανει ο,τι γραφεις στο blog σου.
> 
> Για να δοκιμασουμε οπως πρεπει ομως, πρεπει να "καθαρισεις" το κινητο - στα σημεια εκεινα (που γραφεις στο blog - ελπιζω να κρατησες backups).


Μου φαίνεται αν χρειαστεί δοκιμή θα φάει ξήλωμα και πέρασμα μέσω Pwnage και BootNeuter, που με τρώει και το χέρι μου να τα δοκιμάσω :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

> Μου φαίνεται αν χρειαστεί δοκιμή θα φάει ξήλωμα και πέρασμα μέσω Pwnage και BootNeuter, που με τρώει και το χέρι μου να τα δοκιμάσω


Δοκίμασα το BootNeuter νωρίτερα.

Απο υποβαθμίσμένο bootloader σε 3,9 πήγα σε 4,6 Neuted. Με λίγα taps.   :Respekt: 


Και μένα με τρώει να δοκιμάσω το Pwnage.  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> Δοκίμασα το BootNeuter νωρίτερα.
> 
> Απο υποβαθμίσμένο bootloader σε 3,9 πήγα σε 4,6 Neuted. Με λίγα taps.  
> 
> 
> Και μένα με τρώει να δοκιμάσω το Pwnage.


Έτσι και παίζει καλά θα το πειράξω να βάλω δικά μου boot logos και τέτοια... πωπω χαμός γίνεται :Very Happy: 

Κάνε μπάλα εσύ με το πακετάκι και δεσμεύομαι σε ήρεμη περίοδο (γιατί το χρειάζομαι αυτές τις μέρες απεγνωσμένα το κινητό) να το δοκιμάσω σωστά.

----------


## tsopanos

> Για μερικους που ετοιμαζονται να δωσουν τα iphone τους για 300 ευρω. (Τα αγοραζω εγω τοσο..!!)
> 
> http://www.iphonehellas.gr/567/unloc...ison/#more-567


Καλά ότι υπάρχουν αγιογδύτες αυτό είναι δεδομένο  :Razz: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ένα 16GB iPhone κλειδωμένο μεν (ξεκλειδώνει ΠΟΛΥ εύκολα) το βρίσκεις 400 Ευρώ και μάλιστα καινούριο. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη τιμή είναι απαράδεκτη.

----------


## torchrelay

> Δοκίμασα το BootNeuter νωρίτερα.
> 
> Απο υποβαθμίσμένο bootloader σε 3,9 πήγα σε 4,6 Neuted. Με λίγα taps.  
> 
> 
> Και μένα με τρώει να δοκιμάσω το Pwnage.


Το BootNeuter το εγκατέστησες απο πού? 
Το δικό μου (OTB 1.1.3) το έχω κάνει unlock /jailbrake με το ILiberty+.
Μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω BootNeuter και να γυρίσω τον Bootloader στην 4.6?

Και μιά άλλη ερώτηση : αντιμετώπιζε  κανείς πρόβλημα με to wifi (ανενεργό wifi)?
To έφτιαξε κάποιος με την λύση τις devteam?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## RyDeR

> Το BootNeuter το εγκατέστησες απο πού? 
> Το δικό μου (OTB 1.1.3) το έχω κάνει unlock /jailbrake με το ILiberty+.
> Μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω BootNeuter και να γυρίσω τον Bootloader στην 4.6?
> 
> Και μιά άλλη ερώτηση : αντιμετώπιζε  κανείς πρόβλημα με to wifi (ανενεργό wifi)?
> To έφτιαξε κάποιος με την λύση τις devteam?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Απο το source "http://www.sendowski.de/iphone".


Μπορείς να το γυρίσεις σε 4.6.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απο το source "http://www.sendowski.de/iphone".
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να το γυρίσεις σε 4.6.


 :Shocked:  Καλά υπήρχε σε source και δεν το ξέραμε;;;  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## iced

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ένα 16GB iPhone κλειδωμένο μεν (ξεκλειδώνει ΠΟΛΥ εύκολα) το βρίσκεις 400 Ευρώ και μάλιστα καινούριο


400 που? Να παρω και εγω 4-5 αν ειναι... Το οτι τυγχανει ενας μια στις δυο εβδομαδες να το δωσει τοσο δεν ειναι κανονας, μην λεμε οτι θελουμε. Σε προκαλω να μου πεις ποιος ή ποιο μαγαζι ειναι. Αλλιως λες οτι θες




> Οποιαδήποτε άλλη τιμή είναι απαράδεκτη.


 Απαραδεκτη? Καλα τι λες τωρα, ψαξου λιγο παραπανω και θα καταληξεις οτι με 400 θα το βρεις στην καλυτερη απο ebay με μεγαλη τυχη

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> 400 που? Να παρω και εγω 4-5 αν ειναι... Το οτι τυγχανει ενας μια στις δυο εβδομαδες να το δωσει τοσο δεν ειναι κανονας, μην λεμε οτι θελουμε. Σε προκαλω να μου πεις ποιος ή ποιο μαγαζι ειναι. Αλλιως λες οτι θες
> 
>  Απαραδεκτη? Καλα τι λες τωρα, ψαξου λιγο παραπανω και θα καταληξεις οτι με 400 θα το βρεις στην καλυτερη απο ebay με μεγαλη τυχη


Το ότι εσύ και οι λοιποί αγιογδύτες μπορείτε και ψαρεύετε θύματα, δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τιμές που πωλείται το iPhone στην Ελλάδα είναι πανύψηλες. Βάλε και το ότι η συντιριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι λαθραία, ότι ΟΛΑ είναι χωρίς εγγύηση και χωρίς οποιασδήποτε μορφής σέρβις, ότι ΟΛΑ είναι χακαρισμένα, "σπασμένα", όπως θες πες το. Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι οι τιμές του iPhone στο Ελλάντα είναι τιμή μαυραγορίτικη, όπως ακριβώς είναι και οι "έμποροι" και "εμποράκοι" που το φέρνουν και το διαθέτουν.

----------


## haHa

> Το ότι εσύ και οι λοιποί αγιογδύτες μπορείτε και ψαρεύετε θύματα, δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τιμές που πωλείται το iPhone στην Ελλάδα είναι πανύψηλες.



Πανυψηλη ειναι ομως και η τιμη που δινει η Apple το iPhone στην Ευρωπη(και γενικοτερα)!

Πχ οταν ζηταει 750 ευρω για ξεκλειδωτη συσκευη 8GB ή 400 ευρω για συσκευη 8GB με υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο υψηλοτατο παγιο(*συνολικου κοστους το παγιο 1200 ευρω!*),
τοτε η τιμη του iPhone 8GB απο ebay καινουριο με γυρω στα 420 ευρω ή μεταχειρισμενο (ελαχιστα χρησιμοποιημενο) στην Ελλαδα με παρομοια τιμη, ειναι πολυ δελεαστικη , εστω και αν ειναι χωρις service,χωρις εγγυηση και σπασμενο!


*
To put it in a nutshell:
αν ειχα να διαλεξω μεταξυ:
i) 750 ευρω για ξεκλειδωτη συσκευη με εγγυηση ή 
ii) 400 ευρω για συσκευη με εγγυηση αλλα και πανακριβο υποχρεωτικο 2χρονο συμβολαιο ή
iii) 420 ευρω απο ebay (ή λιγο πιο πανω απο Ελλαδα πχ 470 ευρω αν δεν θελεις να μπεις στο ρισκο του ebay) για χακαρισμενη ,χωρις εγγυηση-service συσκευη , αλλα και χωρις παγιο-συμβολαιο,

τοτε φυσικα θα διαλεγα την 3η περιπτωση!*



Οποτε για την ακριβη τιμη του iPhone (420 ευρω απο ebay τα 8 GB καινουρια συσκευη και παρομοιες τιμες για ελαχιστα μεταχειρισμενα στην Ελλαδα),
ισως ο ενοχος να ειναι η ιδια η Apple ...


750 ευρω κοστιζει σαν σκετη συσκευη(για λιγο στην Γερμανια το εδιναν 1000 ευρω σκετη συσκευη) .. Παλι καλα που ειχε ριξει τον Σεπτεμβριο η Apple την τιμη του κατα $200. Διαφορετικα θα κοστιζε 900+ ευρω σκετη συσκευη.


*Τα λεγαμε απο την αρχη οτι ειναι ενα πανακριβο κινητο..*




> κατω απο 750 ευρω πολυ δυσκολα θα το δουμε.
> Αρα μου φαινεται λογικο η τιμη του να ειναι γυρω 900 ευρω σκετο.


Αυτες οι προβλεψεις ηταν πριν ριξει την τιμη του(βασικα ειναι προβλεψεις απο τον Ιανουαριο του 2007) η Apple και πραγματι επιβεβαιωθηκαν οι προβλεψεις για την τιμη σκετης συσκευης..


Οπως και επιβεβαιωθηκαν οι εικασιες οτι ηταν πιθανο να ριξει την τιμη αγορας λιγους μηνες μετα την παρουσιαση του στην Αμερικη.




> Εκτος αν μετα απο λιγους μηνες παρουσιασης του στην Αμερικη ριξει αισθητα την τιμη του.







Για την ακριβη τιμη πωλησης του iPhone (χακαρισμενου ή μη) φταιει σχεδον αποκλειστικα η Apple και ο τροπος προωθησης του... *
Μοναδικη εξαιρεση τα μαγαζια στην Ελλαδα που ζητανε 650+ ευρω για το 8GB, που πραγματι ειναι τραβηγμενη τιμη...




* Ρωταω εγω τωρα:
Θα επαιρνε κανενας απο τους κατοχους του iPhone εδω στο φορουμ το κινητο σαν σκετη συσκευη, μη χακαρισμενη, με εγγυηση για 750 ευρω  ή για 400 ευρω με υποχρεωτικο πανακριβο 2χρονο συμβολαιο??

----------


## iced

> Το ότι εσύ και οι λοιποί αγιογδύτες μπορείτε και ψαρεύετε θύματα, δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τιμές που πωλείται το iPhone στην Ελλάδα είναι πανύψηλες.


Γιωργο στο εχω ξαναπει και σε αλλο φορουμ, εισαι τοσο θυμα που και 1000Ε να εχει οταν ερθει θα το παρεις με εγγυηση εχοντας υποψη οτι μπορεις να το βρεις και στην μιση τιμη... *Επισης χωνεψε το οτι και να ερθει στην Ελλαδα παλι απ εξω θα τα παιρνουμε επειδη και παλι θα ειναι πιο φτηνα*

----------


## iKoms

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι τα 400 ευρώ για ένα 8GB αίναι μια πολύ καλή τιμή.. τόσο αγόρασα και το δικό μου από to e-bay.

Αλλά έχω δεί με τα μάτια μου απόδειξη αγοράς από κατάστημα Ελληνικό 750 ευρώ.. (Με την απόδειξη αγοράς από Ελληνικό κατάστημα έχεις και την εγγύηση... ποιός όμως το αγοράζει σε τέτοια τιμή; Ίσως κάποιος που να του περισσεύουν και καλά κάνει.

Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν μπορείς να πείς ότι είναι πολλά τα 400 ευρώ για "σπασμένο" "χακεμένο" κλπ.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς και καινούργιο να το πάρεις (όπως στην περίπτωσή μου) μέσα στη ζελατίνα πάλι θα το "χακέψεις" "σπάσεις" κλπ. 
Αυτό είναι και το ωραίπ της υπόθεσης.. να έχεις δηλαδή κάτι το οποίο δεν το κυκλοφορούν πολλοί.. να είσαι από τους πρώτους που το αγόρασαν και το έφεραν και πολοί άλλοι λόγοι..

----------


## torchrelay

Όλοι αυτοί που κόβονται για την εγγύηση μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει ελληνική αντιπροσωπία της Apple.
Μόνο για γέλια είναι.
Και στο κάτω κάτω αν είναι να δώσω 750 ευρό για εγγυημένο iphone προτιμώ να δώσω 300 ευρό και αν μου πάθει τίποτα να αγοράσω καινούργιο....

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Αλλά έχω δεί με τα μάτια μου απόδειξη αγοράς από κατάστημα Ελληνικό 750 ευρώ.. (Με την απόδειξη αγοράς από Ελληνικό κατάστημα έχεις και την εγγύηση...


Όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι προσφέρει εγγύηση, είναι απατεώνας. Απλά και ξεκάθαρα. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση εγγύησης σε σπασμένο και χακεμένο iPhone.




> Όλοι αυτοί που κόβονται για την εγγύηση μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει ελληνική αντιπροσωπία της Apple.
> Μόνο για γέλια είναι.


Στην περίπτωση των iPod, όπου και στην ίδια μοίρα είναι και τα iPhone, δεν έχει λόγο η εδώ "αντιπροσωπεία". Η εγγύηση καλύπτεται μόνο από το κεντρικό service της Apple Europe.

----------


## iKoms

Ποιός είπε για εγγύηση "Αντιπροσωπίας"; Η εγγύηση μπορεί να είναι και του καταστήματος.. δηλ, αν σου χαλάσει να σου δώσει ένα άλλο ή να το επιδιορθώσει αυτός.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως θα ήθελα να πω να μην καταφεύγουμε σε χαρακτηρισμούς γιατί δεν τιμάει το χώρο που γράφουμε.

----------


## haHa

> Όποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι προσφέρει εγγύηση, είναι απατεώνας. Απλά και ξεκάθαρα. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση εγγύησης σε σπασμένο και χακεμένο iPhone.


Μπα , κανεις λαθος! Τα μαγαζια που πουλανε στην Ελλαδα το iPhone το προσφερουν με εγγυηση.
Οχι της apple ,αλλα δικια τους.


Αλλωστε με την τιμη που  το δινουν μερικα μαγαζια,μπορουν ανετα να προσφερουν πρωτης ταξεως εγγυησης και παλι να εχουν μεγαλα περιθωρια κερδους..

----------


## RyDeR

Το δικο μου γαμωτο το εριξε μια φιλη κατω (σε πλακακια) απο περιπου 60cm υψος και απεκτησε ενα βαθουλωμα πανω απο το switch του silent mode. Πραγματικα το λυπηθηκα  :Sad: . Δεν ειπα τιποτα, το μαζεψα και το εβαλα στην θηκη του.  :Sad: 


Θα μου στοιχισει κανα 60-70€ στην αξια πωλησης. Γενικα ειναι καλα διατηρημενο - κατι ελαφριες γρατζουνιες στο χρωμιωμενο περιγραμμα της οθονης. Οπως και την χρωμιωμενη επιφανεια (πισω) του iPod, γρατζουνιεται για την πλακα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Το δικο μου γαμωτο το εριξε μια φιλη κατω (σε πλακακια) απο περιπου 60cm υψος και απεκτησε ενα βαθουλωμα πανω απο το switch του silent mode. Πραγματικα το λυπηθηκα . Δεν ειπα τιποτα, το μαζεψα και το εβαλα στην θηκη του. 
> 
> 
> Θα μου στοιχισει κανα 60-70€ στην αξια πωλησης. Γενικα ειναι καλα διατηρημενο - κατι ελαφριες γρατζουνιες στο χρωμιωμενο περιγραμμα της οθονης. Οπως και την χρωμιωμενη επιφανεια (πισω) του iPod, γρατζουνιεται για την πλακα.


 :Sorry:  Το δικό μου (φτου να μην το ματιάσω) αγρατζούνιστο. Δεν έχει πέσει ούτε μια φορά κάτω... Θα το σκοτώσω σχετικά καλά αν είναι να το πουλήσω τώρα. (450€-550€)

Γενικώς πάντως μιας και αναφέρθηκε, σίγουρα κάποιος seller μπορεί να δώσει κάποια εγγύηση. Αν είναι σημαντικό το πρόβλημα και χρήζει service από μαμά apple το στέλνει (με δικά του έξοδα service + αποστολή) και στο επιστρέφει τσαμπέ έχοντας δεσμευτεί με την δήθεν εγγύηση... Μπορεί να γίνει με λίγα λόγια "άτυπος αντιπρόσωπος".

EDIT: Βέβαια δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό μπορεί να συνεπαγάγει "μη ζημία" αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Το δικο μου ειναι αγραντζουνιστο ,γιατι δεν εχει πεσει ποτε κατω....


Ενας φιλος μου το εχει παρει απο Δεκεμβριο(μαζι τα πηραμε) και 1 εβδομαδα πριν γινει unlock η 1.1.2 , του επεσε κατω και σταματησε να δουλευει το touch της οθονης. Δειχνει κανονικα αλλα δεν δουλευει η αφη....

Στο 9volto του ζητανε περι τα 200 ευρω για επισκευη..
Κοιταξε στο ebay και θα αγορασει με περιπου 100 ευρω καινουρια οθονη και θα κανει μονος του την αλλαγη . Οταν βεβαια αξιωθει,γιατι κλεινει 2 μηνες ετσι χωρις να το φτιαξει.

----------


## RyDeR

> Το δικο μου ειναι αγραντζουνιστο ,γιατι δεν εχει πεσει ποτε κατω....


Ούτε  κάν μια ελαφριά γρατζουνιά δεν έχει η χρωμιωμένη επιφάνεια; Δεν λέω να φαίνεται απο τα χιλιόμετρα, απλά με προσοχή.  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Ούτε  κάν μια ελαφριά γρατζουνιά δεν έχει η χρωμιωμένη επιφάνεια; Δεν λέω να φαίνεται απο τα χιλιόμετρα, απλά με προσοχή.


Ουτε καν μια ελαφρια γραντζουνια, γιατι εχω shield μπρος-πισω!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Γενικώς πάντως μιας και αναφέρθηκε, σίγουρα κάποιος seller μπορεί να δώσει κάποια εγγύηση. Αν είναι σημαντικό το πρόβλημα και χρήζει service από μαμά apple το στέλνει (με δικά του έξοδα service + αποστολή) και στο επιστρέφει τσαμπέ έχοντας δεσμευτεί με την δήθεν εγγύηση... Μπορεί να γίνει με λίγα λόγια "άτυπος αντιπρόσωπος".
> 
> EDIT: Βέβαια δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό μπορεί να συνεπαγάγει "μη ζημία" αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί


...και παίρνει η Apple Service το iPhone, βλέπει ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ποτέ, οπότε συνεπάγεται κακή χρήση, οπότε αρνείται την οποιαδήποτε αντικατάσταση/επισκευή. Ή, για φαντάσου να ισχυριστεί ότι πρόκειται για κλεμμένο τηλέφωνο (έχουν υπάρξει τέτοια περιστατικά σε AppleStore όπου έχουν κλαπεί ολόκληρες παλέτες) και να το κρατήσει. Βέβαια, σε τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν κοστίζει τίποτα να δώσει ο seller ένα άλλο σε αντικατάσταση, αφού στο ένα βγάζει άλλο ένα κέρδος.

Αν προσέξεις όμως στις δήθεν "εγγυήσεις" που αναφέρονται, γράφουν για "μηχανικές βλάβες", και δεν καλύπτονται περιπτώσεις όπου έχει επέμβει τρίτη εφαρμογή που αλλοιώνει το λογισμικό του τηλεφώνου, δλδ. ΟΛΕΣ, εφόσον το κάθε λογής ξεκλείδωμα απαιτεί την επέμβαση στο λογισμικό του iPhone! Γι' αυτό και μιλάω για απατεωνιές.

----------


## panos_mlonas

μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει??? η αδεφη μ εινια στην αμερικη και βρηκε το iphone μονο με 200+ ευρω.
πιστευω ειναι καλη ευκαιρια αλλα δεν ξερω..μπορει να το φερει εδω και να μην λειτουργει ακομα και αν το σπασω?ποια εκδοση να της πω να φερει.για βοηθηστε με λιγο

----------


## haHa

> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει??? η αδεφη μ εινια στην αμερικη και βρηκε το iphone μονο με 200+ ευρω.
> πιστευω ειναι καλη ευκαιρια αλλα δεν ξερω..μπορει να το φερει εδω και να μην λειτουργει ακομα και αν το σπασω?ποια εκδοση να της πω να φερει.για βοηθηστε με λιγο


Να το παρει απο επισημο μαγαζι,πχ ενα applestore.

Η τιμη του ειναι $399 για το 8GB, δηλαδη γυρω στα 250 ευρω.

Αν θελεις το 16GB ειναι $499.

Παρε οποιο θελεις,ειναι εξαιρετικη ευκαιρια να τα φερεις ετσι απο Αμερικη.
Μπορεις να τα ξεκλειδωσεις για να λειτουργουν εδω στην Ελλαδα πολυ ευκολα , με τον υπολογιστη σου , πατωντας απλα ενα κουμπι με το ziphone και σε 3 λεπτα θα εχει ξεκλειδωσει!

----------


## torchrelay

To ΒοοτΝeuter το εγκατέστησα χειροκίνητα ( με τον iphoneBrowser έβαλα τον φάκελο BootNeuter.app στο Applications folder του iPhone ).
Δυστυχώς το Locate me δεν δουλεύει σωστά ακόμα.
Προσπάθησα και με την λύση του να εγκαταστήσω το Navizone αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.

Το φοβερό νέο είναι βέβαια ότι το παλιό μου iPhone που το είχα πουλήσει σε ένα φίλο γιατί δεν δούλευε το wifi του (greyed wifi) το διόρθωσα ακολουθώντας της οδηγίες τις *DevTeam* και του iLiberty+.
Παιδευόμουν 4 μήνες με το ριμαδοwifi ( όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα).
Αν κάποιος έχει ανάλογο πρόβλημα η λύση υπάρχει πλέον thanks to* DevTeam.*

........Auto merged post: torchrelay added 22 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........




> Μπορεις να τα ξεκλειδωσεις για να λειτουργουν εδω στην Ελλαδα πολυ ευκολα , με τον υπολογιστη σου , πατωντας απλα ενα κουμπι με το ziphone και σε 3 λεπτα θα εχει ξεκλειδωσει!


By the way το ZipPhone δεν είναι και τόσο ασφαλές  και μπορεί να του δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.
Η αιτία βρίσκεται στο τρόπο πού δουλεύει .
Αντιγράφω απο thread του forum *modmyifone* :_ ziphone 3.0 is a good program indeed! However, if you unlock your phone using ziphone, your BL will be downgraded to 3.9 There currently is no way to upgrade your BL back to 4.6. So your phone would always have evidence that it had been unlocked.
If you use iLiberty, your BL is downgraded to a 3.9 Fakeblank which tricks the phone into thinking it's a 3.9 BL. This way you can restore the 4.6 BL and have no traces of unlocking after a restore via iTunes_

Η καλύτερη λύση αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το iLiberty+ (οδηγίες *ΕΔΩ*).

Από την άλλη το  *Pwnage tool*  προς το παρόν έχει guide για Μac Users μόνο.

----------


## RyDeR

Μόλις ενεργοποίησα το iMode και παίζει κανονικά με τα proxies κλπ.  :Very Happy: 


Ωραίο είναι, τώρα φαίνεται η έλλειψη 3G.  :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR added 43 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

Να ρωτησω κατι σε οσους δουλευουν το GPRS. Η συνδεση ειναι on-demand 'Η always-on; Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι με ενδιαφερει η διαρκεια της μπαταριας. Το κλεινετε καθολου με καποιο τροπο;

----------


## tsopanos

> Το δικό μου (φτου να μην το ματιάσω) αγρατζούνιστο. Δεν έχει πέσει ούτε μια φορά κάτω... Θα το σκοτώσω σχετικά καλά αν είναι να το πουλήσω τώρα. (450€-550€)


Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά η τιμή που σκέφτεσαι είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή ενός καινούριου 16GB (περίπου 410 Ευρώ)  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Να ρωτησω κατι σε οσους δουλευουν το GPRS. Η συνδεση ειναι on-demand 'Η always-on; Το ρωταω αυτο γιατι με ενδιαφερει η διαρκεια της μπαταριας. Το κλεινετε καθολου με καποιο τροπο;


Ειναι ondemand.Η μπαταρια δεν εχει διαφορα απο οτι εχω δει.

Το κλεινεις αν θελεις με το bosstools.



Οι ταχυτητες ειναι απαισιες,μονο για κανα εμαιλ και με το ζορι για maps αρκουν..
Απαραδεκτοι...(ιδιαιτερα, αν σκεφτεις οτι κινητα 3 χρονων σχεδον, εχουν 3g)

Νομιζω οτι το εκαναν για να μπορεσει να πουλησει το επομενο μοντελο αρκετα.
Για να φανει οτι θα εχει κατι διαφορετικο.
Γιατι αν ειχε και το τωρινο 3g,εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω και καποιο ιδιαιτερο λογο να θελω το επομενο.

----------


## RyDeR

Ωραια με την μπαταρια, μην μου την τρωει ασκοπα.

Οντως οι ταχυτητες ειναι απαισιες. Στην Cosmote κιολας δεν παιζουν οι Maps, μονο ο Safari και ο Weather. Θα το ψαξω λιγο παραπανω βεβαια.

Για την ωρα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. 1 μηνα δωρεαν πλοηγηση, μπαινω MSN, aDSLgr, myPhone, Google και γενικα παντου. Αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## iced

> Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά η τιμή που σκέφτεσαι είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή ενός καινούριου 16GB (περίπου 410 Ευρώ)


Στο εχω ξαναπει, δεν ισχυουν αυτα που λες, ειναι απλα φανταστικα. Καλυτερα να μασς λοιπον

----------


## Wolverine

> Στο εχω ξαναπει, δεν ισχυουν αυτα που λες, ειναι απλα φανταστικα. Καλυτερα να μασς λοιπον


 Φανταστικά? Πώς? Σε 4 iPhone που έχω δει προσωπικά τον τελευταίο καιρό όλα κόστισαν 400 ~ 420 € καινούρια, σφραγισμένα κλπ από Αμερική. Δεν νομίζω ότι και τα 4 ήταν εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## haHa

> Φανταστικά? Πώς? Σε 4 iPhone που έχω δει προσωπικά τον τελευταίο καιρό όλα κόστισαν 400 ~ 420 € καινούρια, σφραγισμένα κλπ από Αμερική. Δεν νομίζω ότι και τα 4 ήταν εξαιρέσεις.




Ηταν 16GB οπως του φιλου??

----------


## tsopanos

> Στο εχω ξαναπει, δεν ισχυουν αυτα που λες, ειναι απλα φανταστικα. Καλυτερα να μασς λοιπον


Ρε συ iced πριν εκφέρεις γνώμη, φρόντισε να ενημερώνεσαι.

Κάνε μια βόλτα από ebay και από τα γνωστα υποψιασμένα μαγαζάκια, σου στέλνουν με 400Ε το 16GB καινούριο, σφραγισμένο, με απόδειξη αγοράς, και χωρίς να πληρώσεις τελωνείο.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Απλά ο iced όπως έχει δηλώσει σε άλλο site, είναι "έμπορος" που βγάζει καλό κέρδος με τις τιμές που τα δίνει κι εσείς με τις τιμές που λέτε του χαλάτε την πιάτσα.

----------


## Wolverine

> Ηταν 16GB οπως του φιλου??


 Τα πρώτα όχι γιατί δεν είχε βγει ακόμα το 16αρι. Ειδικά με το δολάριο να πέφτει συνεχώς οι τιμές πλέον από Αμερική δεν είναι απαγορευτικές, αν κάνει κανείς σωστή έρευνα αγοράς τότε βρίσκει καλές τιμές (όχι απλά να πάρει ότι βρει με μια πρώτη ματιά). Δεν νομίζω ότι αν ψάξει κανείς δεν βρίσκει 16αρι με 650~700 δολάρια.

----------


## haHa

> Τα πρώτα όχι γιατί δεν είχε βγει ακόμα το 16αρι. Ειδικά με το δολάριο να πέφτει συνεχώς οι τιμές πλέον από Αμερική δεν είναι απαγορευτικές, αν κάνει κανείς σωστή έρευνα αγοράς τότε βρίσκει καλές τιμές (όχι απλά να πάρει ότι βρει με μια πρώτη ματιά). Δεν νομίζω ότι αν ψάξει κανείς δεν βρίσκει 16αρι με 650~700 δολάρια.



Τωρα κοιταξα τις τιμες και το δολλαριο εχει πεσει τρελα(μεσα σε 1-2 μηνες)!
Το 16αρι απο οτι ειδα με μεταφορικα σου ερχεται γυρω στα $700 απο καλο πωλητη.. Ισως να το βρεις γυρω στα $660 απο πιο αγνωστο πωλητη...

----------


## Wolverine

> Τωρα κοιταξα τις τιμες και το δολλαριο εχει πεσει τρελα(μεσα σε 1-2 μηνες)!
> Το 16αρι απο οτι ειδα με μεταφορικα σου ερχεται γυρω στα $700 απο καλο πωλητη.. Ισως να το βρεις γυρω στα $660 απο πιο αγνωστο πωλητη...


 

Ακριβός αυτό λέω. Με 450€ (ή και λίγο λιγότερα) παίρνει κανείς 16αρι καινούριο. Και γενικά το δολάριο έχει πάρει την κατηφόρα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ακριβός αυτό λέω. Με 450€ (ή και λίγο λιγότερα) παίρνει κανείς 16αρι καινούριο. Και γενικά το δολάριο έχει πάρει την κατηφόρα.


Για έναν που δεν μπορεί να το αποκτήσει από τα apple stores είναι η μόνη λύση αυτό όμως...

----------


## Wolverine

> Για έναν που δεν μπορεί να το αποκτήσει από τα apple stores είναι η μόνη λύση αυτό όμως...


 Ε άμα μπορεί να το πάρει κανείς από applestore τότε βγαίνει κάπου 330€. Αλλά πρέπει κάποιος να στο πάρει και να στο φέρει κιόλας. Πάντως γενικά δεν είναι οι τιμές απλησίαστες ποια.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ε άμα μπορεί να το πάρει κανείς από applestore τότε βγαίνει κάπου 330€. Αλλά πρέπει κάποιος να στο πάρει και να στο φέρει κιόλας. Πάντως γενικά δεν είναι οι τιμές απλησίαστες ποια.


Που να δεις κι όταν θα βγεί το 32άρι 3g τι θα γίνει  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Το δικο μου το εχουν απαξιωσει στο χωριο εδω. Το δανεισα στον brother (1η γυμνασιου παει), τα επαιξαν οι φιλοι του μεχρι που το ειδε ο καθηγητης της πληροφορικης και ειπε οτι κανει ~300-350€. Aκομη ειναι 'δω στο χωριο ακομη ενας που πηρε το iPhone μετα απο 'μενα, θα φροντισει λογικα να ενημερωσει για το iPhone 3G  την παρεα του και κατ'επεκταση γνωστους τους που λογω ηλικιας (20-25) ισως γουσταραν ενα τετοιο κινητο. Αντε να το πουλησεις τωρα οταν χρειαστει.

Επρεπε να εκανα σαν εσενα haHa παντως, να εδινα το 8GB και να επαιρνα το 16. Οταν ειχε ανακοινωσει η Apple το 16Gb το δικο μου ηταν περιπου ενος μηνα - ανετα το πουλουσα και θα ειχα επενδυσει σε μεγαλυτερο μοντελο.  :Smile:  

Για να δουμε τωρα, εχουμε καει με τα iPhones.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Χμμμ... Ωραία είδηση για τους skypάδες iphone users... 

*Fring Puts Skype Calling on Your iPhone!!!*

Από iClarified: "_A fring beta has been released for the iPhone which supports Skype, MSN, Google Talk, ICQ, Twitter, Yahoo! and AIM_"

----------


## nickolas2005

To έχω βαλει... Με sip (icall.gr) δεν μπόρεσα να το δουλέψω... Με skype κάτι γίνεται...

----------


## TearDrop

Φεύγει ενας φίλος για Αμερική σε 2-3 μέρες και συγκεκριμένα για Νέα Υόρκη. Θέλω να μου φέρει 2 iphone. Θα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο applestore επειδή η πιστωτική δεν είναι στο όνομα του? (θα του δώσω τη δική μου κάρτα) 

Οσοι το έχετε αγοράσει απο applestore, ήσασταν εκεί οι ίδιοι και η αγορά έγινε με Ελληνική πιστωτική? Δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα? Διάβαζα στο Macrumors οτι δεν δέχονται foreign credit cards...

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## iKoms

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα να είσαι αν δεν είναι στο όνομά σου η κάρτα δεν νομίζω να την δεχθούν..

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όχι φίλε μου δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό... Ο γνωστός μου που μου έφερε το iPhone απ' έξω πλήρωσε με την δική του πιστωτική...

----------


## ownagE_

Ρε παιδια..
Cash δεν δεχονται?
Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι δεχονται.

Btw, το pwnage εχει κυκλοφορησει για win?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ρε παιδια..
> Cash δεν δεχονται?
> Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι δεχονται.
> 
> Btw, το pwnage εχει κυκλοφορησει για win?


Your Cash is No Good Here

Ακόμα περιμένουμε το Pwnage για Win  :Whistle:

----------


## torchrelay

> Ρε παιδια..
> Cash δεν δεχονται?
> Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι δεχονται.
> 
> Btw, το pwnage εχει κυκλοφορησει για win?


Δέχονται πλέον...
Τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση το iphone αγοράστηκε με cash απο Apple Store.

Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι η αγορά του 16gb τώρα μάλιστα που βρίσκετε στα σκαριά το 3gp ( αν και προσωπικά αδιαφορώ πλήρως για το 3gp,Gps με ενδιαφέρει να έχει) δεν είναι και τόσο αναγκαία ...
Ένα 8gb άνετα το πουλάει κάποιος εδώ στο Ελλάντα για 300 ευρό....συμπληρώνει  και κάποια παραπάνω και παίρνει το καινούργιο όταν βγει.
Μη ξεχνάτε και την αναλογία πλέον ευρό/δολαρίου.

----------


## ownagE_

Κυκλοφορησε η πρωτη beta του WinPWN

http://www.winpwn.com/index.php/Main_Page

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ευχάριστα νέα

----------


## RyDeR

Ρε παιδια υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω manual backup τον κατάλογο του iPhone; Κάνα sqlite που πρέπει να κρατήσω ίσως;

 Παραλίγο για 3η φορά να χρειαστεί να τα γράψω απο την αρχή τα ονόματα.  :Evil:  Έχασα μόνο 5 αριθμούς, ευτυχώς.

----------


## ariadgr

> υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω manual backup τον κατάλογο του iPhone;


Συγχρονισμός με Microsoft Outlook (μέσω iTunes)

----------


## RyDeR

> Συγχρονισμός με Microsoft Outlook (μέσω iTunes)


Αυτό με έκαψε 1 φορά ήδη, τώρα με έσωσε. Οπότε δεν το εμπιστεύομαι.

Δοκίμασα να το κάνω με το calendar του MacOSX αλλά μου έδιωξε όλα τα contacts που είχε και μου πέρασε ένα με το όνομα μου (που δήλωσα στην εγκατάσταση του MacOS) και ένα της Apple.  :Thinking:

----------


## iKoms

Εγώ το έχω συγχρονίσει με το Address Book του Mac os X και δουλεύει μια χαρά..

----------


## RyDeR

> Εγώ το έχω συγχρονίσει με το Address Book του Mac os X και δουλεύει μια χαρά..


Αυτό ξαναπροσπαθώ τώρα. 

Εδώ και 8 λεπτά το iTunes μου λέει "Syncing contacts with RyDeR". Δεν ξέρω γιατί.  :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Ρε παιδια υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω manual backup τον κατάλογο του iPhone; Κάνα sqlite που πρέπει να κρατήσω ίσως;
> 
>  Παραλίγο για 3η φορά να χρειαστεί να τα γράψω απο την αρχή τα ονόματα.  Έχασα μόνο 5 αριθμούς, ευτυχώς.





> Συγχρονισμός με Microsoft Outlook (μέσω iTunes)


+1
Ο καλυτερος τροπος!

Μαλιστα μετα κρατας και ενα backup των επαφων του outlook για σιγουρια .

----------


## RyDeR

Λοιπον, βρηκα τα sqlites... Τα εκανα backup. Εκανα sync με MacOS adress book και ακομη περασα τα ονοματα στην sim, με το iSim.

Πρεπει να ειμαι καλυμμενος:  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Χμμμ... Νομίζω ότι τα έκανα σκατούλια με restore και unlock...  :Sorry: 

Λοιπόν... Ήρθε στα χέρια μου ένα iPhone με περασμένο firmware 1.1.3. και Baseband 04.02.13_G το οποίο είχε κολλήσει μέχρι αηδίας. Έτσι λοιπόν κατέβασα την 1.1.3. πάλι και το έκανα restore σ' αυτή μέσω itunes. Μετά κατεβάζω το ZiPhone 2.5c (γιατί το 3 έμαθα πως είναι buggy) και έκανα unlock, jailbreak και activate *χωρίς downgrade τον bootloader*. Προφανώς μετά το κινητό ήταν ξεκλείδωτο αλλά δεν είχε σήμα. Το πλακώνω λοιπόν κι εγώ σε 2ο restore αλλά με την 1.1.4. τώρα... Μετά ziphone 2.5c (*αυτή τη φορά + με downgrade τον BL*). Έτσι τώρα έχω ένα iPhone με 1.1.4. firmware και Baseband 04.04.05_G!!

Και ερωτώ. Πως μπορώ να πάω πάλι στην 1.1.3.; Έστω και με downgraded τον BL?

(sry για το πρήξιμο αλλά δεν είναι και δικό μου το κιν  :Sorry: )

Thanx in advance!

----------


## ownagE_

Αν θες να ανεβασεις τον BL σε 4.6 παλι χρησιμοποιησε το BootNeuter (tested & working by me + RyDeR).
Δεν βρισκω λογο να γυρισεις σε 1.1.3.
Ασε την 1.1.4.

Επισης, διαβασε το readme του ZiPhone.
Αναφερει νομιζω μερικα προβληματα και πως λυνονται (οπως προβληματα με το WiFi/δικτυο κινητης).

----------


## xolloth

σημερα ειχα παει στον Γερμανο και ρωτησα εαν θα το φερουν και αυτοι.
η απαντηση ηταν αρνητικη,μονο η voda θα το κυκλοφορησει ,κανειs αλλοs μου ειπαν κατηγορηματικα.

----------


## ownagE_

> σημερα ειχα παει στον Γερμανο και ρωτησα εαν θα το φερουν και αυτοι.
> η απαντηση ηταν αρνητικη,μονο η voda θα το κυκλοφορησει ,κανειs αλλοs μου ειπαν κατηγορηματικα.



Λογικο μου ακουγεται.

----------


## haHa

Nα το νεο 3g iphone:





 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν θες να ανεβασεις τον BL σε 4.6 παλι χρησιμοποιησε το BootNeuter (tested & working by me + RyDeR).
> Δεν βρισκω λογο να γυρισεις σε 1.1.3.
> Ασε την 1.1.4.
> 
> Επισης, διαβασε το readme του ZiPhone.
> Αναφερει νομιζω μερικα προβληματα και πως λυνονται (οπως προβληματα με το WiFi/δικτυο κινητης).


 :Thinking:  Δηλαδή:
Κατεβάζω το Bootneuter από installerΤο κάνω install και επιλέγω: Version: 4.6 - Neuter: On - Fakeblank: Off - Unlock: OnΤο φλασάρωRestore στην 1.1.3. από iTunesΞεκλείδωμα με ZiPhone 2.5c *χωρίς downgrade τον BL*

Am I right?

Ο λόγος που θέλω να το γυρίσω στην 1.1.3. είναι ότι πολλές εφαρμογές που είχε το κινητό του δεν είναι compatible με το 1.1.4.

----------


## RyDeR

> Δηλαδή:
> Κατεβάζω το Bootneuter από installerΤο κάνω install και επιλέγω: Version: 4.6 - Neuter: On - Fakeblank: Off - Unlock: OnΤο φλασάρωRestore στην 1.1.3. από iTunesΞεκλείδωμα με ZiPhone 2.5c *χωρίς downgrade τον BL*
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Ο λόγος που θέλω να το γυρίσω στην 1.1.3. είναι ότι πολλές εφαρμογές που είχε το κινητό του δεν είναι compatible με το 1.1.4.


Βρε lazydog, η 1.1.4 είναι ΟΛΟΙΔΙΑ με την 1.1.3 απλά έχουν fixάρει 2-3 πράγματα. (bugfix release)
Οπότε, αυτό που λές οτι οι εφαρμογές δεν παίζουν, είναι αδύνατον (εκτός αν οι devs είναι εντελώς ο,τι να ναι και έχουν check)... πές μας για ποια apps λές.

Eπίσης, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για να θέλεις 4.6 BL; Δεν νομίζω.

Πάντως αν θές και καλά να το κάνεις :

Flash-άρεις με restore την 1.1.3.Με το ZiPhone (το latest πάντα), κάνεις τα πάντα - jailbreak/unlock/whateverΚατεβάζεις BootNeuter και επιλέγεις 4.6, Neuter και unlock. Ολόκληρώνεις την διαδικασία


Ξαναλέω: άδικος κόπος.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Έκανα flash με το Bootneuter και πάω να κάνω restore στην 1.1.3. και μου βγάζει:   :Sorry:

----------


## RyDeR

> Έκανα flash με το Bootneuter και πάω να κάνω restore στην 1.1.3. και μου βγάζει:


Απόλυτα λογικό, αγνόησε το και ξεκίνα το κινητό με το iBrickr (boot the phone).  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α και αν δεν έχει σήμα, BootNeuter.  :Wink: 

4.6, Neuter & Fakeblank.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απόλυτα λογικό, αγνόησε το και ξεκίνα το κινητό με το iBrickr (boot the phone). 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: RyDeR πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Α και αν δεν έχει σήμα, BootNeuter. 
> 
> 4.6, Neuter & Fakeblank.


Τέσπα το γύρισα πάλι στην 1.1.4.

Με το repo του kalatz (mediaweb) τι μπορώ να κάνω για greek keyboard? Το έβαλα στο source και μου κάνει install το repo για 1.1.4. το οποίο δεν τα έχει μέσα... :Thumb down:

----------


## B3rny

Το καλοκαιρι και επισημα το Iphone την Ελλαδα απο Vodafone? :Thinking: 
http://ndigital.in.gr/content/%CE%BF...F%CF%85-iphone

----------


## Wolverine

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquir...one-runs-vista

----------


## Mouse Potato

> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquir...one-runs-vista


Καλό, αλλά να μου λείπει  :Whistle:

----------


## TearDrop

Απ'οσο γνωρίζω ΔΕΝ θα το κυκλοφορήσει μόνο η Vodafone στην Ελλάδα. Στην σχετική ανακοίνωση δεν αναφέρεται κάπου για αποκλειστικότητα. Αν είχαν εξασφαλίσει αποκλειστικότητα σίγουρα θα αναφερόταν κάπου στην ανακοίνωση.

----------


## RyDeR

> Απ'οσο γνωρίζω ΔΕΝ θα το κυκλοφορήσει μόνο η Vodafone στην Ελλάδα. Στην σχετική ανακοίνωση δεν αναφέρεται κάπου για αποκλειστικότητα. Αν είχαν εξασφαλίσει αποκλειστικότητα σίγουρα θα αναφερόταν κάπου στην ανακοίνωση.


Θα είχαμε και άλλες ανακοινώσεις όμως που να ανεφέρουν για τις άλλες εταιρίες, αν υπήρχαν.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απ'οσο γνωρίζω ΔΕΝ θα το κυκλοφορήσει μόνο η Vodafone στην Ελλάδα. Στην σχετική ανακοίνωση δεν αναφέρεται κάπου για αποκλειστικότητα. Αν είχαν εξασφαλίσει αποκλειστικότητα σίγουρα θα αναφερόταν κάπου στην ανακοίνωση.


Μα δες τι έγινε στο Αμέρικα. Apple-at&t και τέλος. Δεν νομίζω πως θα "επιτρέψουν" να συμβεί κάτι διαφορετικό εδώ. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει

----------


## nickolas2005

Σε αλλες χωρες ( νομίζω Ιταλία? ) θα είναι 2 οι εταιρείες που θα το διαθέτουν.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σε αλλες χωρες ( νομίζω Ιταλία? ) θα είναι 2 οι εταιρείες που θα το διαθέτουν.


Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RyDeR

> Σε αλλες χωρες ( νομίζω Ιταλία? ) θα είναι 2 οι εταιρείες που θα το διαθέτουν.


Υπάρχουν οι ανακοινώσεις όμως.  :Wink:  Για την Ελλάδα έχουμε μία.


Δεν είναι Sagem το iPhone...  :Razz:  Standard θα είχαμε ανακοίνωση.  :Smile:

----------


## tsopanos

> Απ'οσο γνωρίζω ΔΕΝ θα το κυκλοφορήσει μόνο η Vodafone στην Ελλάδα. Στην σχετική ανακοίνωση δεν αναφέρεται κάπου για αποκλειστικότητα. Αν είχαν εξασφαλίσει αποκλειστικότητα σίγουρα θα αναφερόταν κάπου στην ανακοίνωση.


Σίγουρα θα το κυκλοφορήσει μόνο η Vodafone.

Ήδη στην Ελλάδα ήρθε από σπόντα, μόνο και μόνο ως μέρος μιας μεγαλύτερης συμφωνίας - πακέτου. Μεμονωμένα δεν θα το έφερνε κανείς. Ειδικά τώρα που θα το φέρει η Vodafone δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα για κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## reg

Πότε περίπου θα διατεθεί στα καταστήματα της vodafone, στην Ελλάδα, το 3G iPhone ξέρουμε;

----------


## xolloth

ιδου  τα νεα.

----------


## steli0s

Παιδια, να ρωτησω και γω κατι.
Επειδη θα παει ενας φιλος Νεα Υορκη αυτη τη βδομαδα.

Μπορει να αγορασει καπως το iphone σαν σκετη συσκευη;
Ειδα στο site της Apple, πως η τιμη για το 8gb ειναι 400$ = 253€, αλλα με το συμβολαιο της AT&T.

Αρα, υπαρχει τροπος να το παρει κατευθειαν χωρις συμβολαια κτλ να γλυτωσω και τα μεταφορικα ή αναγκαστικα πρεπει να το παρω μεσω ebay;

----------


## nickolas2005

Μπορεί να πάει σε ένα κατάστημα και να πάρει σκέτη τη συσκευή. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβημα.

----------


## steli0s

Σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ή στο Applestore;

Επισης, η τιμη που θα πληρωσει θα ειναι αυτα τα 400$ ή θα ειναι παραπανω;
Με το συμβολαιο τι γινεται; 

Sorry για το πρηξιμο, αλλα iphone με 250€ δεν το περιμενα  :Razz:

----------


## nickolas2005

Θα πληρώσει 399$ + το φορο της πολιτείας απο όπου θα το αγοράσει. Ειναι γυρω στο 9%. 

Πουλάνε και αλλου iphone πέρα απο τα applestore? Δεν ξέρω.. Νομίζω μονο εκεί πουλάνε.

Το συμβόλαιο γίνεται οταν πας σπιτι σου και το συνδέσεις με το itunes, διαδικασία που θα την παρακάμψεις και θα ξεκλειδώσεις μονος το τηλέφωνο πχ με το ziphone.

----------


## steli0s

Ευχαριστω και παλι.
Επισης, ακομα και η τελευταια εκδοση του iphone ξεκλειδωνεται ή θα πρεπει να περιμενω για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα;

----------


## nickolas2005

Ξεκλειδώνεται.

----------


## Mouse Potato

SOS!! Παιδιά έκανα μακακία...

Πήγα να εγκαταστήσω το Nate's SSH (δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τον λόγο  :Wall: ) και είδα ότι είναι μόνιμα ενεργοποιημένο το SSH. Έτσι έψαξα να βρω τρόπο να του κάνω απεγκατάσταση και βρήκα αυτό:




> 1.) Install the BSD Subsystem using Installer.
> 
> 2.) Install OpenSSH with Installer.
> 
> 3.) Copy com.apple.update.plist.orig from your sshkit* folder to: /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.update.plist
> 
> *(Delete com.apple.update.plist beforehand, and make sure com.apple.update.plist.orig is named com.apple.update after copying.)*
> 
> 4.) Restart iPhone.
> ...


Τα ακολούθησα όλα αυτά κατα γράμμα, κατάφερα να βγάλω αυτόν τον SSH client, αλλά τώρα δεν μου αναγνωρίζει το iTunes το iPhone. Υποψιάζομαι πως το πρόβλημα προέκυψε από αυτό που είναι με *bold* παραπάνω!

Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να το κάνω να μου τ' αναγνωρίζει πάλι;  :Sad: 

Ίσως κάποιος αν μπορεί να μου δώσει το structure του φακέλου /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ και τι αρχεία περιέχει, μήπως μπορέσω να βγάλω άκρη; Η κάποιος να μου στείλει το com.apple.update.plist του;  :Sad: 

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που να μου δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα!

δεν μπορώ να κάνω και restore τώρα

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

........Auto merged post: lazydog πρόσθεσε 95 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιδιά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Τελικά αυτό που φοβόμουν ήταν...  :One thumb up:  Thanx σε όσους προσπάθησαν να το λύσουν, κι ας μην πρόλαβαν να ποστάρουν  :Razz:

----------


## steli0s

Μόλις διάβασα ρε παιδια οτι η αγορα του iphone απο applestore γινεται μονο με πιστωτικη καρτα.
Οι ημερομηνιες που αυτο ξεκινησε απο οτι ειδα ηταν γυρω στις 20 Μαρτιου περιπου.
Αυτο εγινε για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα ή ισχυει ακομα;

Επειδη φευγει ο φιλος μου αυριο ξημερωματα ηθελα να ρωτησω:
Αν ισχυει αυτο ακομα, θα μπορεσει καπως να το αγορασει με μετρητα απο Νεα Υορκη;

Όχι τπτ αλλο, αλλα ουτε πιστωτικη εχει και του δωσα και το ποσο σε μετρητα!  :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> Μόλις διάβασα ρε παιδια οτι η αγορα του iphone απο applestore γινεται μονο με πιστωτικη καρτα.
> Οι ημερομηνιες που αυτο ξεκινησε απο οτι ειδα ηταν γυρω στις 20 Μαρτιου περιπου.
> Αυτο εγινε για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα ή ισχυει ακομα;
> 
> Επειδη φευγει ο φιλος μου αυριο ξημερωματα ηθελα να ρωτησω:
> Αν ισχυει αυτο ακομα, θα μπορεσει καπως να το αγορασει με μετρητα απο Νεα Υορκη;
> 
> Όχι τπτ αλλο, αλλα ουτε πιστωτικη εχει και του δωσα και το ποσο σε μετρητα!


Να ρωτήσει στο Apple store αν μπορεί να αγοράσει Apple gift card με τα μετρητά, και να χρησιμοποιήσει την gift card για την αγορά του iPhone.
(Μην αγοράσει την κάρτα προτού του επιβεβαιώσουν ότι θα τη δεχτούν για την αγορά του τηλεφώνου)

Eπίσης ίσως αν πάει σε κατάστημα AT&T να δέχονται μετρητά
http://www.att.com/iphonelocator

Υ.Γ. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα αναφέρει ότι η συσκευή προορίζεται για ένα φίλο του στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## TearDrop

To iPhone παρουσίασε πρόβλημα ξαφνικά πριν 2-3 μέρες και συγκεκριμένα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει η Touch Screen στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης. Εντελώς ξαφνικά, χωρίς να μου πέσει κάτι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το είχα στη θήκη μέσα στην τσάντα, το έβγαλα και δεν δουλευε το κάτω τμήμα της οθόνης.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν να το στείλω σε εναν φίλο στην Αγγλία (απο'κει μου το φέρανε) για να το πάει σε ενα Applestore ζητώντας αντικατάσταση. Απ'οτι διαβάζω σε forums του εξωτερικού, όσοι έχουν απευθυνθεί στην Αpple για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, πήραν καινούργια συσκευή. Αν (το πιθανότερο) δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για να γίνει αντικατάσταση, τι μπορεί να γίνει? Αυτό είναι που σκέφτομαι να λέω να το στείλω, να μη το στείλω... να το σκοτώσω για 150ε να μη το σκοτώσω... εσείς τι λέτε ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν να το στείλω σε εναν φίλο στην Αγγλία (απο'κει μου το φέρανε) για να το πάει σε ενα Applestore ζητώντας αντικατάσταση.


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχεις εγγύηση γιατί η συσκευή έχει αγοραστεί εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στο δίκτυο της O2.

Οι άλλοι που έχουν απευθυνθεί στην Αpple και έχουν πάρει καινούργια συσκευή, μήπως είχαν ενεργοποιημένη συσκευή, στο συνεργαζόμενο με την Apple δίκτυο;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> To iPhone παρουσίασε πρόβλημα ξαφνικά πριν 2-3 μέρες και συγκεκριμένα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει η Touch Screen στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης. Εντελώς ξαφνικά, χωρίς να μου πέσει κάτι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το είχα στη θήκη μέσα στην τσάντα, το έβγαλα και δεν δουλευε το κάτω τμήμα της οθόνης.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν να το στείλω σε εναν φίλο στην Αγγλία (απο'κει μου το φέρανε) για να το πάει σε ενα Applestore ζητώντας αντικατάσταση. Απ'οτι διαβάζω σε forums του εξωτερικού, όσοι έχουν απευθυνθεί στην Αpple για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, πήραν καινούργια συσκευή. Αν (το πιθανότερο) δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για να γίνει αντικατάσταση, τι μπορεί να γίνει? Αυτό είναι που σκέφτομαι να λέω να το στείλω, να μη το στείλω... να το σκοτώσω για 150ε να μη το σκοτώσω... εσείς τι λέτε ?


Δοκίμασες να του κάνεις restore και να το ξεκλειδώσεις πάλι; 

Δες εδώ κάτι αντίστοιχο με πρόβλημα στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης.

Εδώ αναφέρεται πρόβλημα που προκλήθηκε από την εγκατάσταση του Kate. Πιστεύω πως είναι άδικος κόπος να το στείλεις έξω.

----------


## ariadgr

Και όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο lazydog, από τη στιγμή που δεν σου έπεσε κάτω ώστε να ξέρεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο hardware, το restore είναι κάτι που πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις προτού καν αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι για service.

----------


## haHa

> To iPhone παρουσίασε πρόβλημα ξαφνικά πριν 2-3 μέρες και συγκεκριμένα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει η Touch Screen στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης. Εντελώς ξαφνικά, χωρίς να μου πέσει κάτι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το είχα στη θήκη μέσα στην τσάντα, το έβγαλα και δεν δουλευε το κάτω τμήμα της οθόνης.


Και ενος φιλου ειναι εδω και 4 μηνες με αυτο το προβλημα και δεν εχει ασχοληθει να το φτιαξει...

Αυτα ειναι τα αρνητικα της ελλειψης εγγυησης..

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παιδιά αν δεν έχει φάει στούκα το κινητό οι πιθανότητες να είναι Hardware problem είναι πολύ μικρές. Πειραματιστείτε με το εργαλείο  :Wink:

----------


## steli0s

Service δεν κανει κανενας στην Ελλαδα;
Εστω δλδ, αν παθει κατι, να το πας και να το φτιαξει επι πληρωμη;
Η ζητανε εξωφρενικα ποσα και δεν αξιζει;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Service δεν κανει κανενας στην Ελλαδα;
> Εστω δλδ, αν παθει κατι, να το πας και να το φτιαξει επι πληρωμη;
> Η ζητανε εξωφρενικα ποσα και δεν αξιζει;


Official Service δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει έρθει και Official εδώ. Τώρα έχω ακούσει πως υπάρχουν μαγαζάκια τα οποία μπορούν να κάνουν service το iPhone σου μέχρι ενός σημείου. Συνήθως αυτά που κάνουν εκεί μπορείς να τα κάνεις κι εσύ με τους κατάλληλους οδηγούς. Πολύ απλά αν έχεις πάρει iPhone από America, Uk etc, το έχεις φέρει εδώ και το έχεις ξεκλειδώσει, από θέμα service του κινητού είσαι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα  :Wink:

----------


## steli0s

Καταλαβα, thanx.

Ας δω πρωτα αν θα μπορεσει ο φιλος μου να το αγορασει με μετρητα απο Ν. Υορκη και βλεπουμε μετα  :Razz: 
Γιατι απ' οτι διαβασα ουτε με giftcard το αγοραζεις απο applestore.
Μονο με πιστωτικη αμερικης.

Ειδωμεν...

----------


## haHa

> Παιδιά αν δεν έχει φάει στούκα το κινητό οι πιθανότητες να είναι Hardware problem είναι πολύ μικρές. Πειραματιστείτε με το εργαλείο


Του φιλου μου το επαθε μετα απο μικρη πτωση(η πτωση ουτε σημαδι δεν αφησε)...
Ο καημενος δεν ειχε προλαβει καν να το χαρει,γιατι δεν το ειχε ξεκλειδωσει ακομα...






> Service δεν κανει κανενας στην Ελλαδα;
> Εστω δλδ, αν παθει κατι, να το πας και να το φτιαξει επι πληρωμη;
> Η ζητανε εξωφρενικα ποσα και δεν αξιζει;



Γυρω στα 200-250 ευρω ζητανε για αλλαγη οθονης εδω στην Ελλαδα.

Αν παραγγειλεις απο ebay και την κανεις μονος σου την αλλαγη(υπαρχουν αναλυτικες οδηγιες) ,μπορει να σου ερθει γυρω στα 120 ευρω....

Απλα ο φιλος μου ξενερωσε και δεν ασχοληθηκε καν..







Αυτα ειναι τα κακα του κινητου χωρις εγγυηση.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Του φιλου μου το επαθε μετα απο μικρη πτωση(η πτωση ουτε σημαδι δεν αφησε)...
> Ο καημενος δεν ειχε προλαβει καν να το χαρει,γιατι δεν το ειχε ξεκλειδωσει ακομα...


 :Shocked:  Καλά και πως τα κατάφερε και του έπεσε. Παρότρυνε τον να την αλλάξει μόνος του, κρίμα είναι να μην έχει λειτουργήσει έστω και λίγο ένα *iPhone*  :Cool:

----------


## steli0s

Καλα ρε παιδια, αμα σου πεσει το κινητο, καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση;
Συνηθως η εγγυηση δεν καλυπτει τη ζημια αν παθει το κινητο - ή γενικα η οποιαδηποτε συσκευη-  κατι απο μονη της;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλα ρε παιδια, αμα σου πεσει το κινητο, καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση;
> Συνηθως η εγγυηση δεν καλυπτει τη ζημια αν παθει το κινητο - ή γενικα η οποιαδηποτε συσκευη-  κατι απο μονη της;


Γενικώς από την στιγμή που έχεις παρέμβει στο λογισμικό του κινητού (βλ. unlock, activate, jailbreak) η εγγύηση χάνεται. Αλλά τι ψάχνεις αφού ούτως ή αλλιώς εγγύηση δεν θα χεις

----------


## haHa

> Καλά και πως τα κατάφερε και του έπεσε. Παρότρυνε τον να την αλλάξει μόνος του, κρίμα είναι να μην έχει λειτουργήσει έστω και λίγο ένα *iPhone*


To λειτουργουσε σαν ipod touch. Για μουσικη,ταινιες και wifi internet..
Το ειχε χαρει δηλαδη σχετικα,αλλα οχι σαν τηλεφωνο.. 



Τον παροτρυνω να το κανει μονος του,αλλα αυτος δεν χαμπαριαζει, εχει ξενερωσει.





> Καλα ρε παιδια, αμα σου πεσει το κινητο, καλυπτεται απο την εγγυηση;
> Συνηθως η εγγυηση δεν καλυπτει τη ζημια αν παθει το κινητο - ή γενικα η οποιαδηποτε συσκευη-  κατι απο μονη της;


Δεν ξερω τι κανει η apple στο εξωτερικο, αλλα πχ εδω η νοκια αν δεν βρει υγρα μεσα στην πλακετα και δεν βρει σπασμενη-ραγισμενη οθονη,
τοτε στο επισκευαζει δωρεαν, ακομα και αν εχει γραντζουνιες-χτυπηματα η προσοψη.

Καμποσα κινητα μου (ειναι αληθεια οτι τα κακομεταχειριζομαι, αλλα το iphone το προσεχα λογω απουσιας εγγυησης και επισημου service) , 
που εχουν χαλασει απο πτωσεις ,πχ σταματησε να δειχνει η οθονη  αλλα δεν ηταν σπασμενη, εχανε το κινητο το σημα του, σταματησε να λειτουργει το κινητο γενικως κλπ κλπ,
*η νοκια τα επισκευαζε χωρις να βγαλει αχνα..*


Αλλωστε δεν μπορει να σου αποδειξει οτι επαθε την ζημια απο πτωση. (στις γραντζουνιες και στα χτυπηματα στην προσοψη δεν δινουν σημασια.Αλλωστε αν θελεις παιρνεις και καινουρια προσοψη πριν τους το πας για επισκευη)
Αν ομως εχει παρει νερα το κινητο, τοτε το βλεπει και δεν ισχυει η εγγυηση.

----------


## nickolas2005

Οπου να είναι έρχεται και το νέο iphone..  :Smile:  Aντε για να αλλαζουμε το υπάρχον σιγα σιγά...

Πολύ χοντροκομμένο...Στην αρχή δεν το πρόσεχα πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου, αλλα τελευταία είναι λίγο κουραστικό... Ας ελπίσουμε το νεο να ειναι λεπτό. Σαν το touch πχ..  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Πολύ χοντροκομμένο...Στην αρχή δεν το πρόσεχα πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου, αλλα τελευταία είναι λίγο κουραστικό... Ας ελπίσουμε το νεο να ειναι λεπτό. Σαν το touch πχ..


Μια χαρα λεπτο ειναι το τωρινο!
Μάλιστα ειναι απο τα λεπτοτερα κινητα που κυκλοφορουν..(11.6mm)


Απλα ειναι πλατυ και μεγαλο.Δεν γινεται ομως αλλιως με τετοια οθονη που εχει!  :Razz: 


Bεβαια αν ειναι ακομα λεπτοτερο το καινουριο δεν θα μας χαλασει.. 
(αλλα αφου λογικα θα εχει gps,λιγο μεγαλυτερη καμερα, πιθανον και λιγο μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια για να αντεπεξελθει στις αυξημενες αναγκες ενεργειας λογω gps,3g δυσκολα να λεπτυνει αρκετα)

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γιατί κάτι μου λέει πως όταν έρθει στο Ελλάντα το 3g (αν έρθει) και δούμε την τιμή θα ξενερώσουμε όλοι;  :Whistle:

----------


## nickolas2005

Πάντως, πολλά λέγαν για το τωρινό ιphone. Nα δω τι θα πουν για το νέο όταν βγει... Πιστευω ότι δυσκολα θα μπορεί να το συναγωνιστεί άλλη συσκευή... 3g, εφαρμογές, ισως gps... Τι αλλο να ζητήσει κανείς.

----------


## haHa

> Πάντως, πολλά λέγαν για το τωρινό ιphone. Nα δω τι θα πουν για το νέο όταν βγει... Πιστευω ότι δυσκολα θα μπορεί να το συναγωνιστεί άλλη συσκευή... 3g, εφαρμογές, ισως gps... Τι αλλο να ζητήσει κανείς.



Πραγματι δεν μπορεις να ζητησεις τιποτα παραπανω. Αλλωστε μαλλον θα ειναι και το ακριβοτερο κινητο..


Αν εισαι αχαριστος: καλυτερη καμερα(γιατι δεν θα εχει τιποτα τρομερο το καινουριο) και καλυτερη τιμη + μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση απο 1 χρονο...

Και φυσικα μικροβελτιωσεις σε πρακτικα θεματα. 
Πχ δεν ειναι λογικο να το εχεις στην φορτιση και αν σε περνουν τηλεφωνο,να χτυπαει και η δονηση!! 
Ή να μην κραταει την διαρκεια κλησεων κλπ. 
*Και να βελτιωσουν την ποιοτητα συνομιλιας..* 
Οπως και το ηχειο. 
Να βαλουν φωνητικη πληκτρολογηση επιτελους.(πολυ βασικο , ειδικα για τηλεφωνα με touch οθονη) . 
Και να φορτιζει πιο γρηγορα..
Κατι τετοια πραγματα στο κομματι του τηλεφωνου (που δεν ειχαν εμπειρια) πρεπει να τα διορθωσουν καποια στιγμη..

----------


## nickolas2005

Αυτο με την ποιότητα συνομιλίας ισχύει τελικά.. Γιατί νόμιζα οτι αρχισα να μην ακουω καλά :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Αυτο με την ποιότητα συνομιλίας ισχύει τελικά.. Γιατί νόμιζα οτι αρχισα να μην ακουω καλά



Ειναι το πρωτο τους κινητο και δυστυχως υστερει σε ποιοτητα συνομιλιας. (γενικοτερα στο κομματι τηλεφωνου υστερει)

Το ειχα πει και παλιοτερα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...67#post1842467


Το παρατηρησα και στα 2 iphone που ειχα (8 και 16GB) και το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν και 3-4 φιλοι μου με iphone...




Μακαρι να το διορθωσαν!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ειναι το πρωτο τους κινητο και δυστυχως υστερει σε ποιοτητα συνομιλιας.
> 
> Το ειχα πει και παλιοτερα:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...67#post1842467
> 
> 
> Το παρατηρησα και στα 2 iphone που ειχα (8 και 16GB) και το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν και 3-4 φιλοι μου με iphone...
> 
> 
> ...


Παίδες νομίζω όμως πως σαν "πρώτο" κινητό, ήταν αξιόλογο (βλ. iPod 1st gen). Σίγουρα έχουμε να δούμε πολλά στο μέλλον του iPhone. Το καλό είναι να μπορέσουμε όσο μπορούμε ν' αναβαθμίσουμε κι εμείς κάποιες δυνατότητες του 1st gen σε επίπεδο software με κάποια firmware updates  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Το καλό είναι να μπορέσουμε όσο μπορούμε ν' αναβαθμίσουμε κι εμείς κάποιες δυνατότητες του 1st gen σε επίπεδο software με κάποια firmware updates


Σωστος!

Πχ φωνητικη πληκτρολογηση, 
καταγραφη διαρκειας κλησεων, μεγαλυτερο log κλησεων που εχουν γινει (αν και αυτα τα 2 γινονται με εξτρα προγραμμα, το iLog),
δονηση που να μην χτυπαει οταν φορτιζει το κινητο 
και κατι τετοια πραγματα στο κομματι τηλεφωνου που μπορουν να διορθωθουν με απλη αναβαθμιση λογισμικου!

----------


## nickolas2005

> δονηση που να μην χτυπαει οταν φορτιζει το κινητο


Γιατι τοσο κόλλημα με αυτο? :Thinking:

----------


## haHa

> Γιατι τοσο κόλλημα με αυτο?


Εχει πέσει 1-2 φορες ενω φορτίζει!  :Embarassed:  (κανω τη μ@λ@κι@ και το αφηνω στην ακρη οταν το φορτιζω)



Επισης να μην χτυπαει η δονηση αν ερθει μηνυμα την ωρα που μιλας στο τηλεφωνο..Αλλο ακυρο και αυτο!





Και τα 2 μου φαινονται πολυ ακυρα,δεν τα εχω πετυχει και σε αλλα κινητα(sony και nokia που εχω χρησιμοποιησει)...

----------


## nickolas2005

Εγω δεν ειχα δωσει ποτε προσοχή σε αυτά... χαχα :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εχει πέσει 1-2 φορες ενω φορτίζει!  (κανω τη μ@λ@κι@ και το αφηνω στην ακρη οταν το φορτιζω)
> 
> 
> 
> Επισης να μην χτυπαει η δονηση αν ερθει μηνυμα την ωρα που μιλας στο τηλεφωνο..Αλλο ακυρο και αυτο!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ του έχω αυτοκόλλητη θήκη ("ημι-μόνιμη") η οποία όταν ακουμπάει σε λεία επιφάνεια, "βεντουζάρει" και δεν αφήνει το κινητό να πάει πουθενά. Έτσι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον συνδιασμό φόρτισης-δόνησης. Παρ' όλα αυτά μου 'χει πέσει μια φορά όταν το φόρτιζα, από δικιά μου μακακία!  :Smile:

----------


## farcry

> Ειναι το πρωτο τους κινητο και δυστυχως υστερει σε ποιοτητα συνομιλιας. (γενικοτερα στο κομματι τηλεφωνου υστερει)
> 
> Το ειχα πει και παλιοτερα:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...67#post1842467
> 
> 
> Το παρατηρησα και στα 2 iphone που ειχα (8 και 16GB) και το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν και 3-4 φιλοι μου με iphone...
> 
> 
> ...



iphone?  :ROFL:   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5oGaZIKYvo&

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## tsopanos

ο Ballmer καλά θα κάνει να προσπαθήσει λίγο να αποτρέψει την κατρακύλα της εταιρείας του αντί να κοροϊδεύει τα προϊόντα άλλων εταιρειών - τα οποία μάλιστα είναι και αυτά που πριονίζουν το θρόνο της M$.

----------


## nickolas2005

Παίζει να έχει και αυτός iphone... :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Παίζει να έχει και αυτός iphone...


LOL  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ποιος ξέρει τι παιχνίδια παίζονται πίσω από τα γελάκια του Ballmer

----------


## tsopanos

μπορεί να έχει ήδη υπογράψει ως στέλεχος σε άλλη εταιρεία  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## steli0s

> Να ρωτήσει στο Apple store αν μπορεί να αγοράσει Apple gift card με τα μετρητά, και να χρησιμοποιήσει την gift card για την αγορά του iPhone.
> (Μην αγοράσει την κάρτα προτού του επιβεβαιώσουν ότι θα τη δεχτούν για την αγορά του τηλεφώνου)
> 
> Eπίσης ίσως αν πάει σε κατάστημα AT&T να δέχονται μετρητά
> http://www.att.com/iphonelocator
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα αναφέρει ότι η συσκευή προορίζεται για ένα φίλο του στην Ελλάδα.


Τελικα απ' οτι φαινεται ουτε με gift card γινεται...
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/29/a...ift-cards-for/

Μου ειπε οτι ακουσε πως καποιοι τα πουλανε με μετρητα, λιγο πιο ακριβα ομως...
Αλλα δεν εχει μαθει ακομα ουτε τιμες, ουτε τπτ  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## ariadgr

> Τελικα απ' οτι φαινεται ουτε με gift card γινεται...
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/29/a...ift-cards-for/
> 
> Μου ειπε οτι ακουσε πως καποιοι τα πουλανε με μετρητα, λιγο πιο ακριβα ομως...
> Αλλα δεν εχει μαθει ακομα ουτε τιμες, ουτε τπτ 
> Αντε να δουμε...


Σου έγραψα στη σελίδα 81 να πάει σε AT&T.

----------


## steli0s

> Σου έγραψα στη σελίδα 81 να πάει σε AT&T.


Απ' ότι φαίνεται ούτε από AT&T γίνεται πλέον.

http://gizmodo.com/390531/att-limiti...cash-or-checks

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/0...customer-days/

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...edit_card.html

Μονο πιστωτική ή χρεωστική αμερικής και 1 τεμαχιο/πελατη...

Ακομα δεν ειχα νεα του βεβαια, αντε να δουμε...

----------


## iced

Ε, αφου δεν υπαρχουν κομματια, γιατι το ψαχνετε??

----------


## steli0s

Απ' οτι ειχα διαβασει γυρω στις 20 μαρτιου υπηρχε η ελλειψη.
Ακομα δεν φερανε;

----------


## erefer

Γειά σας, θέλω να αγοράσω ένα iphone απο το ebay. Η αποστολή γίνεται με USPS, νομίζω ταχυδρομείο της Αμερικής αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος και δεν έχω ξαναγοράσει απο Αμερική, πόσο καιρό θα κάνει να έρθει? Το παραλαμβάνω απο το ταχυδρομείο? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρεωθώ τίποτα παραπάνω στο τελωνείο για να περάσει, γιατί απο Αμερική κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται έχω ακούσει.

----------


## iced

Ναι USPS (US Postal Servise). Μονο απο USPS να το παρεις μπας και γλιτωσεις τελωνειο. Αν ερθει με αλλη εταιρια θα πληρωσεις 100%.  Θα κανει να ερθει μιαμιση εβδομαδα περιπου αν το στειλει 3-5days. Να το δηλωσει σαν δωρο και να εχει αξια γυρω στα 80δολλαρια.

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y37dDeRCX14

To good to be true??  :Thinking:

----------


## iced

Ελπιζω να μην ειναι ετσι εμφανισιακα, λειτουργικα ας ειναι καπως ετσι!

----------


## kadronarxis

λειτουργικά πολύ καλό.
Εμφανισιακά,

----------


## iced

> λειτουργικά πολύ καλό.
> Εμφανισιακά,


Μαπα, πεστο! Βασικα απο την μια λες φαντασια του καθε πορωμενου, απο την αλλη ποσο φαντασια, υπαρχουν πολυ πιθανα τρικς στο video. Η apple βεβαια ποτε δεν αποκαλυπτει το οτιδηποτε απο πριν, αρα φαντασια!

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν είπα μάπα!
....εσύ το είπες!
Φαντασία σε όλα, και στο κινητό
Apple <=> imagination

Τις περισσότερες φορές το design φεύγει στις άκρες του δυνατού και του αδύνατου.

----------


## RyDeR

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y37dDeRCX14
> 
> To good to be true??


Γελοίοι! *BLU*tooth.  :ROFL: 


Χάλια είναι εμφανισιακά πάντως.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν είπα μάπα!
> ....εσύ το είπες!
> Φαντασία σε όλα, και στο κινητό
> Apple <=> imagination
> 
> *Τις περισσότερες φορές το design φεύγει στις άκρες του δυνατού και του αδύνατου.*


That's true. Υπομονή. Σε 8 μερούλες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) θα ξέρουμε πολύ περισσότερα για το νέο iPhone. Κάτι μου λέει πως θα γίνει πάλι το θαύμα από θέμα εμφάνισης. Λειτουργικά, το περιμένω "διορθωμένο" σε σχέση με το παλιό, διαφορετικό interface, άντε και κανα 2 innovations στο λειτουργικό  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: lazydog πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γελοίοι! *BLU*tooth. 
> 
> 
> Χάλια είναι εμφανισιακά πάντως.


Εμένα μ' αρέσει  :Embarassed:

----------


## ownagE_

Κι εμενα μ'αρεσει.
Ομως μοιαζει πολυυυ fake.

----------


## reg

Αν είναι πράγματι έτσι, θεωρώ ότι από το προηγούμενο iPhone αλλά και από τον ανταγωνισμό (XPERIA X1 κ.α.), εμφανισιακά είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο. Λειτουργικά δεν το συζητώ...

----------


## Poison6

οσο αφορά το activate/jailbreak/unlock του iphone 3g θα ισχύουν τα ίδια με το iphone 1?ή παλι θα πρεπει καποιος να το ξεκλειδώσει?οι μεχρι τώρα εφαρμογές αραγε θα είναι συμβατές? :Thinking:

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει κανείς... Θα το δούμε όλοι μας οταν βγει με το καλό στην αγορά.

----------


## tsopanos

> οσο αφορά το activate/jailbreak/unlock του iphone 3g θα ισχύουν τα ίδια με το iphone 1?ή παλι θα πρεπει καποιος να το ξεκλειδώσει?οι μεχρι τώρα εφαρμογές αραγε θα είναι συμβατές?


Μα δεν θα χρειάζεται jailbreak, αυτό είναι το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του να το φέρει ελληνικός πάροχος, Στην WWDC άλλωστε θα ανακοινωθεί και το AppStore το οποίο θα έχει και δωρεάν εφαρμογές.

----------


## nickolas2005

Πλησιάζει ο καιρός... Μαλλον Δευτερα θα έχουμε νέα  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## steli0s

Τελικα out of stock ta iphone στην Ν. Υορκη, δεν μπορεσε να βρει ο φιλος μου.  :Sad: 

Θα περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει τη Δευτερα, και αναλογα θα πραξω!

----------


## ownagE_

Τυχερος εισαι.
Γιατι μετα θα τα κλαιγες.  :Razz: 
Αντε περιμενε λιγο να παρεις το 3G βρε.  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Τυχερος εισαι.
> Γιατι μετα θα τα κλαιγες. 
> Αντε περιμενε λιγο να παρεις το 3G βρε.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  


Σωστός....  :One thumb up:

----------


## steli0s

Αμα το χρεωσουν κανα 600αρι, δε νομιζω να το προτιμησω.  :Razz: 
Γνωριζουμε αν στην Ελλαδα η Vodafone θα φερει το 3G ή το παλιο;

----------


## nickolas2005

Το 3G θα φέρει.. Ειναι δυνατον να φέρει το παλιό? λολ

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αμα το χρεωσουν κανα 600αρι, δε νομιζω να το προτιμησω. 
> Γνωριζουμε αν στην Ελλαδα η Vodafone θα φερει το 3G ή το παλιο;


Το θέμα είναι πόσο θα έχει. Γνωρίζει κανείς πως αν η vodafone θα κάνει σύστημα σαν την at&t (με το activation μέσω iTunes). Αν τυχόν και δεν είναι έτσι βλέπω να φτάνει στα ύψη η τιμή (υπολογίζοντας πάντα και το μηνιαίο πάγιο).

----------


## iKoms

Εγώ αν και δεν συνηθήζω να κάνω αγορές κινητών με συμβόλαιο για φθηνότερα... δεν θα με χάλαγε για το συγκεκριμένο (αφού το δούμε πρώτα) να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου ή ακόμα να αλλάξω και εταιρία αν η τιμή του είναι καλύτερη από αυτή που θα μπορώ να βρώ από e-bay να μη χρειάζομαι να ψάχνω σπαστήρια και να έχω και "κάποιο" service.

Υπομονή βέβαια μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου..

----------


## ownagE_

Adobe Cites Early Version of Flash for iPhone in Development

 :Worthy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Adobe Cites Early Version of Flash for iPhone in Development


Άντε καιρός ήταν
just wait a little longer όπως λέει και το site

----------


## RyDeR

> Adobe Cites Early Version of Flash for iPhone in Development


Αν δεν φτιαξει η Apple τον Crashαρι πρωτα ο,τι και να βγαλουν...

Εδω δεν αντεχει μια απλη ιστοσελιδα, θα αντεξει flash;  :Scared:

----------


## xolloth

> Εγώ αν και δεν συνηθήζω να κάνω αγορές κινητών με συμβόλαιο για φθηνότερα... δεν θα με χάλαγε για το συγκεκριμένο (αφού το δούμε πρώτα) να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου ή ακόμα να αλλάξω και εταιρία αν η τιμή του είναι καλύτερη από αυτή που θα μπορώ να βρώ από e-bay να μη χρειάζομαι να ψάχνω σπαστήρια και να έχω και "κάποιο" service.
> 
> Υπομονή βέβαια μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου..


Σεπτεμβριο μου ειπαν στην voda οτι θα κυκλοφορησει.

----------


## haHa

> Αν δεν φτιαξει η Apple τον Crashαρι πρωτα ο,τι και να βγαλουν...


Ε ρε και να δεις και τον opera σε symbian κλπ .Εκει να δεις κολληματα!

----------


## RyDeR

> Ε ρε και να δεις και τον opera σε symbian κλπ .Εκει να δεις κολληματα!


 :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:  

Ούτε κάν θα surfαρα τότε.  :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εμένα πάντως σπάνια κρασάρει ο Opera. Μπορώ να πω όμως ότι όταν το κάνει είναι πολύ σπαστικό  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ownagE_

> Εμένα πάντως σπάνια κρασάρει ο Opera. Μπορώ να πω όμως ότι όταν το κάνει είναι πολύ σπαστικό


O Opera?  :Razz: 

Οντως ειναι σπαστικο.
Αληθεια δεν θα βγει τιποτα σε firefox/opera για iPhone ή αλλος browser τελος παντων?
Δεν βλεπω κινησεις  :Neutral:

----------


## haHa

> Εμένα πάντως σπάνια κρασάρει ο Opera. Μπορώ να πω όμως ότι όταν το κάνει είναι πολύ σπαστικό


Μιλαμε παντα για εκδοση symbian ετσι??

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ούτε κάν θα surfαρα τότε.


Τα εχουμε πει, ενα ειναι το κινητο για surfing:
iPhone!

Το πρωτο μεσω wlan(το gprs δεν παλευοταν ,παρα μονο για κανα καιρο και google maps με υπομονη) και το iPhone 3g μεσω wlan και 3g...

Αντε να ερχεται σιγα-σιγα!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μιλαμε παντα για εκδοση symbian ετσι??
> 
> ........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Τα εχουμε πει, ενα ειναι το κινητο για surfing:
> iPhone!
> 
> Το πρωτο μεσω wlan(το gprs δεν παλευοταν ,παρα μονο για κανα καιρο και google maps με υπομονη) και το iPhone 3g μεσω wlan και 3g...
> ...


Όχι symbian. Στο OS του iphone

----------


## haHa

> Όχι symbian. Στο OS του iphone


Αν δεν τον εχω δει τον opera σε iPhone !(εχει βγει??) O opera παντως σε symbian ειναι εκνευριστικος!!


Δεν χρησιμποποιεις safari με το iPhone??

----------


## RyDeR

> Όχι symbian. Στο OS του iphone


 :What..?: 




> Εμένα πάντως σπάνια κρασάρει ο Opera. Μπορώ να πω όμως ότι όταν το κάνει είναι πολύ σπαστικό



Προφανώς μιλάς για τον Crashάρι ε;  :Razz:  Ή βγήκε Opera για iPhone;  :Blink: 


Εμένα το κάνει 1-2 φορές στα 30' χρήσης ο Crashάρι, σε "βαριές" σελίδες  κυρίως.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Confused: 

To iphone τι έχει για internet browser?
To iphone τι έχει για operating system?  :Confused:

----------


## RyDeR

> To iphone τι έχει για internet browser?
> To iphone τι έχει για operating system?


Safari & MacOSX βρέ!  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Safari & MacOSX βρέ!


Ε αυτό είπα και πάνω...  :Cool: 


*Spoiler:*




			Λέω κι εγώ τόσους μήνες ζούσα με ουτοπικές σκέψεις;  :Laughing: 




Επίσης τώρα έπιασα το "πνεύμα" σου  :Embarassed:

----------


## tsopanos

> Σεπτεμβριο μου ειπαν στην voda οτι θα κυκλοφορησει.


Δύσκολα.

Αν είναι θα κυκλοφορήσει μέσα στον Ιούλιο.

----------


## haHa

> Ε αυτό είπα και πάνω...


Πιο πανω αναφερες opera (αντι για safari) για το iPhone (μαλλον εκ παραδρομης!)
Μας μπερδεψες! :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πιο πανω αναφερες opera (αντι για safari) για το iPhone (μαλλον εκ παραδρομης!)
> Μας μπερδεψες!


Έχεις δίκιο!
Γράψε λάθος  :Embarassed:

----------


## haHa

> Δύσκολα.
> 
> Αν είναι θα κυκλοφορήσει μέσα στον Ιούλιο.


Μακαρι...

----------


## iKoms

Τώρα μάλιστα.. φευγω τον Αύγουστο για NY και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. να δοκιμάσω να αγοράσω από εκεί ένα iphone 3G ή να περιμένω και να το αγοράσω από τη Vodafone;  :What..?:

----------


## haHa

> Τώρα μάλιστα.. φευγω τον Αύγουστο για NY και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. να δοκιμάσω να αγοράσω από εκεί ένα iphone 3G ή να περιμένω και να το αγοράσω από τη Vodafone;


Λογικα δεν θα μπορεσεις να το αγορασεις απο εκει, γιατι με το καινουριο θα πρεπει ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ να κανεις συμβολαιο και να το υπογραψεις μεσα στο μαγαζι.
Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχουν ανακοινωσει αν θα το πουλανε και σαν σκετη συσκευη στην Αμερικη..

----------


## xolloth

παντωs θα εχει αντιπαλο,το omnia.
απο οτι ειδα τα χαρακτηριστικα του ,εχει παπαδεs απο εφαρμογεs και υψηλα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα.
εαν η τιμη ειναι στα επιπεδα του iphone ,θα εχει μεγαλη κοντρα.
5mpixel,16gib,wi-fi,3,2 ιντσεs κ.λ.π.
http://translate.google.gr/translate...ial%26hs%3DdXh

----------


## Mouse Potato

> παντωs θα εχει αντιπαλο,το omnia.
> απο οτι ειδα τα χαρακτηριστικα του ,εχει παπαδεs απο εφαρμογεs και υψηλα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα.
> εαν η τιμη ειναι στα επιπεδα του iphone ,θα εχει μεγαλη κοντρα.
> 5mpixel,16gib,wi-fi,3,2 ιντσεs κ.λ.π.
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...ial%26hs%3DdXh


Το omnia είναι σαφώς καλύτερο... Αλλά από λειτουργικότητα πως να τα πάει άραγε... Το μόνο διακριτό πλεονέκτημα του iPhone είναι το OS του (????)

----------


## xolloth

θα το δουμε,εγω παντωs ετοιμαζομαι να δωσω το viewty αν και ειναι μια χαρα τηλεφωνο,για να το παρω εαν μου αρεσει.

----------


## haHa

> Το μόνο διακριτό πλεονέκτημα του iPhone είναι το OS του (????)


Και η οθονη του(μεγαλυτερη και προσωπικα δεν εχω δει καλυτερα χρωματα κλπ σε αλλη οθονη κινητου) και το μακραν καλυτερο touch που εχει...
Χρησιμοποιησα για λιγο το viewty και με το δακτυλο ειχε πολυ δυσχρηστο touch..
Δεν την παλευα...

Χωρια οτι ειναι multitouch το iPhone!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Και η οθονη του(μεγαλυτερη και προσωπικα δεν εχω δει καλυτερα χρωματα κλπ σε αλλη οθονη κινητου) και το μακραν καλυτερο touch που εχει...
> Χρησιμοποιησα για λιγο το viewty και με το δακτυλο ειχε πολυ δυσχρηστο touch..
> Δεν την παλευα...
> 
> Χωρια οτι ειναι multitouch το iPhone!


+φωνώ... Το Multitouch το χα σαν δεδομένο (απ' την χρήση του iPhone), έλα όμως που δεν είναι!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## xolloth

> Και η οθονη του(μεγαλυτερη και προσωπικα δεν εχω δει καλυτερα χρωματα κλπ σε αλλη οθονη κινητου) και το μακραν καλυτερο touch που εχει...
> Χρησιμοποιησα για λιγο το viewty και με το δακτυλο ειχε πολυ δυσχρηστο touch..
> Δεν την παλευα...
> 
> Χωρια οτι ειναι multitouch το iPhone!


συνηθεια ειναι,αμα παρειs το κολαι,ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## haHa

> +φωνώ... Το Multitouch το χα σαν δεδομένο (απ' την χρήση του iPhone), έλα όμως που δεν είναι!


Ειναι το multitouch, αλλα ειναι και το αθλιο απλο touch που εχουν τα αλλα κινητα.
Ζοριζεται πολυ να καταλαβουν τι θελεις να κανεις με το δακτυλο.
Αναφερομαι πχ στο viewty σε σχεση με το iphone.

----------


## tsopanos

> Μακαρι...


Τι να σου πω, είμαι 99% σίγουρος. Διέρευσε πληροφορία από το VF Group ότι θα το δούμε στην Ελλάδα μέσα στον Ιούλιο.

Επίσης ο Αύγουστος είναι μια από τις σημαντικότερες marketing seasons δύσκολα να την χάσει το marketing της Vodafone

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα το δουμε,εγω παντωs ετοιμαζομαι να δωσω το viewty αν και ειναι μια χαρα τηλεφωνο,για να το παρω εαν μου αρεσει.


Η διαφορά κλάσεως είναι τουλάχιστον ΧΑΟΤΙΚΗ.

----------


## nnn

Υπάρχουν πιο καινούρια θέματα για το Iphone, συνεχίστε εκεί.

----------

